# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Маха-мантра как она есть:благо или блажь?

## Yudhishthiranath das

МАХА-МАНТРА КАК ОНА ЕСТЬ: БЛАГО ИЛИ БЛАЖЬ?
ПРОЧИТАЙ! ОБДУМАЙ! ОБСУДИ! 


Середина девяностых. Прабху Випина- пурандара, мерно звеня караталами, старательно пропевает каждое слово утренней службы. Хор «разношерстных» голосов вторит этому пожилому, опытному и всеми уважаемому вайшнаву - руководителю Пресс-центра Московского Общества Сознания Кришны. Внезапно караталы смолкают, прабху разворачивается и, в упор глядя на молодого бхакту, громко говорит: «Вы поете неправильно. Это слово произносится не так. Не нужно ничего менять. Ни одной буквы!». Бхакта заливается краской. Единственная мысль пульсирует в его голове: «Зачем же так?! Из-за одной буквы – такой позор!» «Качество Вашего киртана – продолжает прабху, – указывает на качество Вашей джапы, а джапа отображает состояние Вашего сознания. Всегда помните: наши качественные джапа и киртан – основа полноценного совместного воспевания и залог успеха в личной духовной практике. Итак, если хотите прогрессировать – пойте так, как учил Прабхупада!» Киртан продолжается. Преданные, как школьники, желающие угодить строгому, но любимому учителю с удвоенным вниманием четко поют: «Харе Кришна Харе Кришна…»

 Через некоторое время, окончив стажировку, «посрамленный» бхакта вернулся на родную крымскую землю. Позже, вспоминая эту историю, он понял: тот болезненный урок стал одним из самых важных на его духовном пути.

 И вот спустя 16 лет уверенность в истинности этих слов, а также просьбы преданных вдохновили его предложить вниманию вайшнавов материал, побуждающий воспользоваться преимуществами внимательного воспевания Великой Песни Освобождения. Следует подчеркнуть: речь пойдет не о чистом безоскорбительном воспевании Маха-мантры, о чем уже немало сказано, а о стадии, предшествующей этому, которой уделяется значительно меньше внимания – о воспевании правильном, грамматически точном.

 По тем или иным причинам во время современных киртанов все чаще можно слышать вместо содержащихся в Маха-мантре Святых Имен Господа «Харе», «Кришна» и «Рама» – «Хари», «Кришно» и «Рамо». Некоторые певцы объясняют эти искажения примером старших вайшнавов, другие - бенгальским акцентом, третьи - отсутствием строгих правил и предписаний для воспевания Маха-мантры. Четвертые откровенно сознаются, что вообще никогда не думали об этом. Многие считают стремление петь Маха-мантру так, как Она единственным известным нам всем образом записана на санскрите, транслитерирована и запечатлена Шрилой Прабхупадой в его книгах, манифестируется на наших флагах, плакатах и футболках – пустой блажью, портящей «сладкую атмосферу» спонтанного киртана. Однако есть и вайшнавы, убежденные в том, что правильное воспроизведение мантры является не блажью, а Благом. Почему? Давайте последовательно рассмотрим их наиболее веские аргументы, а позже – выслушаем доводы их оппонентов.

 Во-первых, Шрила Прабхупада учил нас принципу гуру-парампары: получать знание у предыдущего ачарьи и, не меняя ни единой буквы, ни даже запятой – передавать дальше. Харе Кришна Маха-мантра, как нам известно, – это суть всего Знания. Вольно или невольно искажая Ее, преданный нарушает незыблемый закон парампары и осложняет собственный процесс постижения Истины. Кроме того, побуждая других вайшнавов следовать своему примеру в процессе совместного воспевания и демонстрируя ложный ачар новичкам, он лишает «своих последователей» возможности естественным образом и в полной мере осознать Абсолютную Истину.

 Сам Шрила Прабхупада не только на бумаге увековечил точную транскрипцию Маха-мантры, но и многократно пропел Ее, оставив нам правильный пример для подражания. Обратите внимание: во времена Шрилы Прабхупады его ученики исключительно точно воспевали Святые Имена Бога. Первые студийные записи мантры, исполненные его прославленной ученицей, отличаются прямо-таки эталонным произношением. Такое же качество киртанов было у первых советских преданных – они пели мантру в точности, как Она приведена в книгах и звучала в редких тогда магнитофонных записях.

 В «Руководстве к джапа-медитации» читаем: «Самое главное – произносить каждое слово четко, вслушиваясь и не глотая слоги». И далее: «Если вы будете серьезно заниматься такой медитацией, вы очень быстро обретете счастье и покой». Очевидно, что под «четким произношением» не может подразумеваться произношение искаженное. В этой же статье дважды приводится полный текст Маха-мантры, который нам рекомендуется повторять, и в нем, естественно, нет искажений. Итак, неукоснительное соблюдение принципа гуру-парампары и следование по стопам нашего дорогого ачарьи – Шрилы Прабхупады – вот первый аргумент в пользу «Маха-мантры как она есть».

 Во-вторых, некоторые из широко распространенных ныне искажений мантры базируются, по всей видимости, на лингвистической неосведомленности воспевающих, не придающих значения существованию падежей и окончаний слов, соответствующих этим падежам. Хара – объяснял Шрила Прабхупада – Имя энергии служения Кришне, Шримати Радхарани, а Харе – Ее Имя в звательном падеже. Соответственно, так как Маха-мантра абсолютно совершенна, все 16 находящихся в Ней Святых Имен абсолютно унифицированы, то есть уже находятся в единственно правильных для данного случая падежах и имеют единственно верные окончания. Конечно, в других текстах – например, шлоках из «Бхагавад-гиты» или «Шримад-Бхагаватам», слова «Кришно», «Кришну», «Раме» и «Рамо» встречаются многократно, однако знакомый с грамматикой читатель понимает: в этих случаях Имена Господа стоят в других падежах и потому имеют другие окончания. Это научно, но к Маха-мантре отношения не имеет. 

 Как уже говорилось, изначально Маха-мантра записана на санскрите. Исходя из санскритского грамматического стандарта, Шрила Прабхупада оставил нам транслитерированную запись мантры, полностью соответствующую эталону. Известно, что санскрит – сложный и, можно сказать, математически точный язык. В нем каждое правило является аксиомой. Звучание санскрита полностью соответствует его написанию, в отличие от русского языка. По-русски мы читаем глазами «молоко», а наши языки произносят «малако», заменяя букву «о» звуком «а». В санскрите это исключено. Там «о» - всегда звучит как «о», а буква «а» - произносится как звук «а». Причем, в санскрите есть такие тонкости, как долгое «о» или «а» и краткие «о» или «а». И их нужно произносить именно так, как они записаны. Этим объясняется феномен произносимой Шрилой Прабхупадой Маха-мантры, часть которой наши уши могут воспринимать как «Харе Рам Харе Рам». Краткое «а» в конце слова «Рама» почти гасится, и мы иногда не слышим ее, хотя она произносится. Таковы особенности санскритской грамматики. В древние времена ученики гурукул долго отрабатывали произношение ведических мантр, прежде чем учителя оставались довольны ими. Четкая дикция – обязательная характеристика знатока мантр, а она подразумевает безошибочное звучание. Что же касается современных преданных – от них вовсе не требуется «грызть гранит» всего необъятного санскритского языка. Но знать Маха-мантру без ошибок, не коверкать сладостные Имена Господа, не лишать Их естественного очарования – это под силу каждому. 

 Далее, некоторые ошибки изменяют смысл Маха-мантры. Если преданный вместо «Харе» поет «Хари», он заменяет имя Шримати Радхарани на имя Господа Кришны. Таким образом, преданный «ненарочно» изгоняет Шри Радху из Маха-мантры. Мы должны научиться видеть Божества Маха-мантры, а это – наилучшая из преданных Господа, Его вечная Возлюбленная Шри Радха и Сам всерадующий и всепривлекающий Кришна. Иными словами – это счастливая Божественная пара, а не Кришна, страдающий от одиночества по вине Своего преданного! Очень часто происходит и другая крайность – поющий, выводя замысловатую мелодию, переставляет ударения в Именах «Кришна» и «Рама» на последние звуки «а», превращая эти Имена Кришны в Имена Шри Радхи и лишая златокожую Богиню общества Ее драгоценного Возлюбленного.

 Выше отмечалось, как перемена одной буквы в Маха-мантре изменяет Ее смысл. Но, более того, искажая в процессе совместного воспевания звучание Маха-мантры, воспевающие ослабляют и эффект Ее действия. Представьте себе: одни поют «Харе», другие «Хари», одни – «Рама», другие – «Рамо», одни – «Кришну», другие – «Кришно». Множество разнообразных энергий приводятся в действие таким воспеванием. Однако, так как нет единомыслия, единства и однонаправленности – нет и синергетики, то есть нектар Санкиртаны остается в большей степени неизведанным. Руководители хора в подобных случаях говорят: «кто в лес, кто по дрова – сплошная самодеятельность…» А ведь мы – ученики одной школы. Предполагается, что мы должны стараться петь слаженно, единообразно, как продемонстрировал нам руководитель – Шрила Прабхупада. Ведущий старательно воспевает Маха-мантру – остальные внимательно слушают, потом слушатели старательно повторяют услышанное, а ведущий сосредоточенно слушает. В этом случае можно ожидать поразительного воздействия унисонного пения – от «мурашек по коже» и восторга, переполняющего всех участников киртана, до подлинного духовного прозрения.

 Итак, мы рассмотрели второй, грамматический, а точнее говоря – лингвистический аргумент, включающий в себя три уровня: грамотность воспевающего, соответствие звучания Маха-мантры Ее смыслу и достижение желаемого эффекта.

 Аспект третий, этический. Даже в обычной жизни люди, в особенности если они желают обрести чье-либо расположение, стремятся внятно и правильно называть имя собеседника. Обыватели не любят, когда их имена произносят неверно и, в основном, поправляют тех, кто к ним обращается. Игнорирование же правильности произношения имени может всерьез обидеть человека и надолго установить холодную дистанцию между ним и его малограмотным, пренебрежительным собеседником. Что же касается преданных – они обращаются к Богу! Их собеседники – Шримати Радхарани и Шри Кришна. Естественно, каждый искренний преданный должен прилагать усилия к тому, чтобы безошибочно и с любовью повторять Имена Божественной Четы, дабы доставить Ей максимальное удовольствие. Несомненно, Господь милостив и прощает совершенные ошибки. Но трогательное старание преданного звать Господа по Имени чисто, правильно, внимательно и с любовью, вероятно, произведет на Него большее впечатление, чем надежда на «всепрощение».

 Теперь рассмотрим доводы сторонников искаженного воспевания.«Бенгальский акцент» – одно из объяснений любителей петь «Рамо» и «Кришно» в Маха-мантре. Действительно, те, кто побывали в Бенгалии, отмечают характерное «оканье» в пении и речи бенгальских вайшнавов. То же самое можно проследить в образцах бенгальской литературы – например, поэзии и прозе Рабиндраната Тагора. Определенные слова и различные Имена Кришны написаны им с употреблением буквы «о» там, где в санскритском варианте буква «а». Несомненно, это связано с диалектическими особенностями бенгальского языка, его «акцентом», особым народным стилем. Но давайте вспомним – изначально Маха-мантра записана на санскрите, а не на бенгали! Если в силу этнических особенностей бенгальцы поют Ее с бенгальским акцентом, китайцы – с китайским акцентом, а грузины – с грузинским, это не значит, что мы должны эти акценты перенимать! Акцент всегда означает отклонение от нормы, искажение общепринятого лингвистического идеала, поэтому люди, говорящие с акцентом, зачастую стремятся от него избавиться. Шрила Прабхупада пел без акцента. Его пение свободно от подобных «мирских» примесей, оно чисто, грамотно и духовно по своей природе, хотя тело Прабхупады тоже было родом из Бенгалии. Кстати: Бхактивинода Тхакур и Сам Господь Чайтанья также были из Бенгалии. В знаменитом бхаджане Бхактивиноды Тхакура «Шри Нама», записанном на бенгали и включенном в наши песенники, приводится полный текст Маха-мантры, соответствующий санскритскому оригиналу. Причем автор утверждает, что именно так и пел Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Имея замечательный пример наших ачарьев, мы можем не только не стать жертвами акцента, а, следовательно, искаженного воспевания, но и смиренно продемонстрировать нашим бенгальским единомышленникам образец правильного пения, явленного нам их великими соотечественниками.

«Нет строгих правил и предписаний для пения Маха-мантры» – один из наиболее популярных доводов в защиту вольного с Ней обращения. Но разве речь здесь идет об Ее искаженном исполнении? Достаточно перечитать «Руководство к джапа – медитации» чтобы понять: данная установка означает, что мантру можно петь в любое время, в любом месте и при любых обстоятельствах – даже, извините, в туалете, но все равно нужно петь «Харе Кришна»! Вместо этого некоторые преданные всерьез утверждают, что даже если переставить местами слоги в Именах Господа – эффект Маха-мантры не изменится. Что ж, желающие могут провести эксперимент, поменяв первый и второй слоги в каждом слове, и попробовать такую джапа-медитацию: «Реха Шнакри Реха Шнакри Шнакри Шнакри Реха Реха Реха Мара Реха Мара Мара Мара Реха Реха». Лично мне не хочется практиковать подобное воспевание. Мне даже страшно представить, что за троица с холодящими сердце именами Реха, Шнакри и Мара могут предстать перед преданным, не боящимся переставлять слоги в Именах Бога! 

 «Так поют старшие преданные…» – последний и наиболее сильный довод сторонников искаженного воспевания Маха-мантры, обычно приводимый с целью положить конец всем обсуждениям. Я не вправе давать негативную оценку действиям старших преданных, и не имею на то ни малейшего желания. Но могу сказать одно: далеко не все старшие преданные поют так. Самый наш «старший преданный» Прабхупада пел безупречно. Почему в его физическое отсутствие некоторые его последователи поют иначе – трудно сказать. Может, это влияние века Кали, стремящегося разрушить изнутри движение Шри Чайтаньи, а может – воздействие бенгальского или английского стиля ведения киртанов. Может – это подспудное желание «украсить» и «расцветить» пение, как это делают эстрадные певцы, а может, как говорят некоторые, – это признак духовного экстаза исполнителей. 

 По поводу «украшательства» – Маха-мантра полна и прекрасна сама в себе, Она не нуждается в мирских рафинированных усилителях вкусов: чрезмерно сложных мотивах и дополнительных «фишках», выражаясь сленгом. Однако ведущие киртанов порой так увлекаются этими «усилителями вкусов» и так до неузнаваемости изменяют первоначальное содержание Маха-мантры, что остальные участники воспевания просто не в силах Ее воспроизвести. В результате – каждый вынужден петь что-то свое. 

 Что же касается экстаза старших преданных – должны ли мы искусственно подражать ему? Если в порыве истинного экстаза голос старшего вайшнава станет нечленораздельным или под влиянием духовных эмоций, упав на пол, преданный начнет биться в конвульсиях – будем ли мы это дружно повторять? Нет, слепое подражание – не наш метод. Уважая старших преданных, мы открываем свои «учебники» и тщательно учим написанное в них, а экстаз придет к нам в должный срок естественным образом.

 Ну и конечно, как говорилось выше, есть гуру ИСККОН и старшие преданные, чье воспевание отличается правильным и четким произношением Маха-мантры. Обычно они вдохновляют младших преданных петь верно. Иными словами сегодня можно увидеть и услышать практическую альтернативу искаженному пению и при желании – следовать ей, доставляя удовольствие Шриле Прабхупаде, а также Самому Господу.Итак, в завершение, давайте резюмируем преимущества точного воспевания завещанной нам Харе Кришна Маха-мантры: 1) воспевая Харе Кришна так, как это записано в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, мы проявим себя смиренными и верными последователями нашего дорогого ачарьи, покажем хороший пример новичкам и соблюдем закон гуру-парампары; 2) мы продемонстрируем нашу грамотность, понимание законов лингвистики; 3) мы выразим свою любовь к Шри Радхе и Шри Кришне, или, по-меньшей мере, – внимательное, уважительное отношение к Ним; 4) мы сможем увидеть Божественную чету, стоящую за словами Маха-мантры; 5) мы создадим условия для мощного синергетического духовного импульса и произведем настоящую Санкиртану!

 О дорогой Випина- пурандара прабху! Ваш бывший подопечный так благодарен Вам… Он реализовал: правильное, неискаженное воспевание Маха-мантры есть Благо! Теперь он приносит поклоны всем вайшнавам, припадает к их стопам, молит простить его за все оскорбления и смиренно просит: «Пожалуйста, просто пойте Харе Кришна так, как научил нас Шрила Прабхупада, не меняя ни единой буквы – Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе – и вы, несомненно, будете счастливы…»    https://www.facebook.com/notes/%E0%A...02348823162265

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Здорово! Спасибо. Никогда не будет лишним еще раз напомнить о внимательном повторении святых имен.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

знал одну  матаджи уже в возрасте и она воспевала ХАРЭ КРИШНА ХАРЭ РАМА 
я все хотел ее как то поправить  но так и не решился

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Вопрос практического плана - что делать на киртанах с такими отклонениями ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вопрос практического плана - что делать на киртанах с такими отклонениями ?


Самому петь правильно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Недавно тут обсуждали, что нельзя петь "РамО", после этого стала наблюдать за собой и другими.
В Москве на воскресной программе за весь киртан, исполняя несколько мелодий преданный ни разу не спел "РамА"... :sed:  
Кто знает, насколько это серьезная ошибка?
Или пусть будет, как будет?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Самому петь правильно.


Что и делаю, а как же ведущие ? Так и будут петь ?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Недавно тут обсуждали, что нельзя петь "РамО", после этого стала наблюдать за собой и другими.
> В Москве на воскресной программе за весь киртан, исполняя несколько мелодий преданный ни разу не спел "РамА"... 
> Кто знает, насколько это серьезная ошибка?
> Или пусть будет, как будет?


Это была поправка Шрилы Прабхупады,обращенная к Вишнуджана Свами  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post101322. Если Шрила Прабхупада сделал замечание и сказал........ты разрушаешь наше движение.........то надо и нам понять насколько это серьезно. Есть еще статья Бхакти викаши Свами по поводу ведения киртанов.Было бы хорошо всем киртаниям вспомнить наставления Шрилы Прабхупады о том,как надо вести правильно киртаны.Эта статья здесь http://yadi.sk/d/fN4QhvyL7P_E5

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Что и делаю, а как же ведущие ? Так и будут петь ?


Если мы не несем за них ответственности, то лучше не вмешиваться. Кто-то их поправит. Кришна, например.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Господа в 6 букв, пусть даже самых правильных и авторитетных, вы не уместите.
> 
> Он всегда будет больше чем просто буквы, больше чем просто "а" или просто "о",
> больше чем "правила воспевания для киртаниев".
> 
> И вашей авторитетной веревки из 6 букв всегда будет не хватать.
> 
> Имхо лучше потратить свои усилия на то, чтобы поискать больше веревки,
> чем думать о том, почему именно этот кусок веревки из буквы "О" мешает связать Кришну.
> ...


Мдя.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Ведь есть же притча про одного вайшнава ,который повторял вместо Кришна и Рама =Кыш и Рым 
ну вот, он тело оставил и попал на планету, где жувут эти Кыш и Рым 
он стал возмущаться ,ну ведь я же всю жизнь повторял Кришна и Рама 
а ему дали послушать его же джапу, и  он услышал- Кыш Рым Кыш Рым 
ну вот,  мы и есть твои Кыш и Рым, теперь будешь жить с нами .

----------


## Рудольф

Харе Кришна Лакшмана Прана прабху, примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.

У меня к Вам вопрос, если Ваш духовный учитель, сакшад Хари, будет петь киртан с "Харе РамО" или "Харе КришнА"(с ударением на А), то Вы будете снисходительно думать что Кришна его поправит, а Вы будете петь правильно? Вот Вы недавно опубликовали список преданных, учеников Прабхупады, которые приедут на фестиваль Садху Санга, 9 из 10 из них поют в киртане мантру, которая не удовлетворяет критериям автора статьи. Мы также должны думать что они поют мантру неправильно? Заранее благодарен за ответ.




> Если мы не несем за них ответственности, то лучше не вмешиваться. Кто-то их поправит. Кришна, например.

----------


## Александр Грицай

Человек должен стараться петь в точности так, как поёт киртания, как бы тот не пел.Если человек не хочет петь так, как киртания, то он может уйти, ему не мешают это сделать.Я считаю что человек проявляет не уважение когда поёт не так, как киртания.Это сбивает и киртанию и других преданным, в итоге все не на Кришне концентрируются, а на других преданных, потому что не понимают как петь.Я сталкивался и с ситуацией когда ты один поёшь так, как поёт киртания и это просто ужасно, хочется встать и уйти.Бывало что когда после гуру-пуджи Шриле Прабхупаде поют маха-мантру, киртания останавливает киртан и произносит то, что он поёт с акцентами на места, где у преданных ошибки.Поэтому либо пойте как киртания, либо вообще не пойте, либо пойте так тихо, чтобы Вас никто не слышал.Даже если не будет ни одного киртана, где бы киртания правильно произносил имя Бога, то у Вас всегда есть ваша личная бхаджана, в которой Вам никто не мешает правильно произносить имя Кришны.Помните, как и что петь устанавливает киртания, вы приходите к киртании, чтобы петь вместе с ним.Можете сделать замечание киртание, если это вы его пригласили петь у вас.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

А когда поешь душой, и идут мурашки по телу и становится так что плакать от счастья хочется - это нормально, правильное воспевание???

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Еще как правильно  :smilies:

----------


## Анна К.

> Человек должен стараться петь в точности так, как поёт киртания, как бы тот не пел...Помните, как и что петь устанавливает киртания, вы приходите к киртании, чтобы петь вместе с ним.


Недавно пришлось участвовать в киртане, где ведущий пел: Харей Кришна Харей Кришна Кришна Кришна Каре Харе. Повторять ЭТО у меня просто язык не повернулся, поэтому пела, так сказать, классический вариант. Что интересно, никто из участников киртана этот, с позволения сказать, вариант Маха-мантры повторять не стал - все пели правильно. Специально прислушивалась. А Вы считаете, что повторять ТАКИЕ ошибки за ведущим - нормально? Или всем участникам нужно было дружно покинуть киртан?

----------


## Кеша

Уважаемые преданные московской ятры, примите мои поклоны.
Недавно перебрались с семьёй в Москву. Удивительно, но здесь почти каждый ведущий киртана (преданный, имеющий посвящение!) поёт "РамО".
Ещё более удивительно, что никто из старших преданных (самого высокого уровня!) не придаёт этому значения, случайно не заметить это невозможно. "О" в конце обычно растягивается и даже "смакуется".
Я был бы очень рад, если бы кто-то из старших преданных московской общины, появляющихся на этом форуме, поднял вопрос нама-таттвы на уровне руководства.
Очень жаль, что такие моменты возникают в ятре, которая больше всего на виду. Ведь всё это транслируется через vedamedia.ru на весь мир.  :doom: 
Для решения вопроса в корне достаточно всего лишь нескольких лекций на уровне Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа хотя бы для брахмачари и киртаний.
Не секрет, что сейчас в московской общине трудный период, все призывают повторять Святые имена. Давайте же призывать повторять их правильно.
С поклонами. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Кеша

> А когда поешь душой, и идут мурашки по телу и становится так что плакать от счастья хочется - это нормально, правильное воспевание???


Совсем не факт. Я слышал в лекции у кого-то из старших преданных, что на начальном этапе духовной жизни это признак беспокойного ума. Эдакая имитация экстаза. Я так понял, чтобы слёзы лились из глаз "по правильным причинам", необходимо находиться на уровне премы. 
Думаю, проверить себя несложно: вряд ли такую эмоцию как слёзы на уровне премы можно сдерживать усилием воли. Надо задать себе вопрос: "Могу ли я сдержаться? Контролирую ли я эту эмоцию?". Если можем терпеть - значит, беспокойный ум, а не духовный уровень  :smilies: 
Мурашки же по телу иногда бегают просто от красивой музыки даже без слов, причем эта музыка совсем не духовной направленности. Учёные это даже как-то объяснили на уровне физиологии.
Такие ощущения не гарантируют ошибок в произнесении слогов, поэтому ориентироваться на физические ощущения не стоит.
Другое дело, если повторение матры просто нравится (без телесных ощущений, а в целом), то это уже, возможно, вкус...





> Человек должен стараться петь в точности так, как поёт киртания, как бы тот не пел.Если человек не хочет петь так, как киртания, то он может уйти, ему не мешают это сделать.Я считаю что человек проявляет не уважение когда поёт не так, как киртания.


Вы предлагаете совершить нама-апарадху - оскорбление при воспевании Святого имени, осознанно произнося его с ошибками (= невнимательно). При воспевании мы должны ориентироваться не на чувства киртании, а на чувства Кришны, т.к. совместный киртан - это способ обращения к Нему, а не к ведущему киртана. Поэтому повторять нужно правильно, независимо ни от чего.
Уходить с киртана из-за киртании, по-моему, тоже весьма неуважительно к Шри Кришне.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

О! Довольно странная тенденция для МААААСКВЫ - Окать. НастАящие мАААсквичи АбычнА "акают". ПАэтАму пАра испрАвляться. ШуткО  :smilies:  СтраннА звучит. ДАлжно быть "шуткА". Так же старннА звучит РамООО. Закос пАд "бенгальскую бхаву" не прААйдет.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

А когда поешь мантру, и вокруг происходят чудеса, птицы, насекомые, земноводные собираются вокруг и слушают и не боятся человека - это нормально, правильное воспевание?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А когда поешь мантру, и вокруг происходят чудеса, птицы, насекомые, земноводные собираются вокруг и слушают и не боятся человека - это нормально, правильное воспевание?


Конечно, пусть собираются, слушают Харе Кришна.  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна Лакшмана Прана прабху, примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
> 
> У меня к Вам вопрос, если Ваш духовный учитель, сакшад Хари, будет петь киртан с "Харе РамО" или "Харе КришнА"(с ударением на А), то Вы будете снисходительно думать что Кришна его поправит, а Вы будете петь правильно? Вот Вы недавно опубликовали список преданных, учеников Прабхупады, которые приедут на фестиваль Садху Санга, 9 из 10 из них поют в киртане мантру, которая не удовлетворяет критериям автора статьи. Мы также должны думать что они поют мантру неправильно? Заранее благодарен за ответ.


Мой духовный учитель поет "Харе Рама", он не окает, хотя много лет прожил в Бенгалии. А против "Харе КришнА" (с ударением на А) я ничего не имею, так как это музыка, и ударение может ставится куда угодно, в зависимости от мелодии.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А против "Харе КришнА" (с ударением на А) я ничего не имею, так как это музыка, и ударение может ставится куда угодно, в зависимости от мелодии.


Так ИМЯ ,или музыка первичны?
Именем КришнА называли несколько персонажей в Источнике вечного наслаждение.И не всегда это-Шри КрИшна.

----------


## Кеша

Может кто-нибудь дать ссылку на труды ачарьев, где говорится о правильности\неправильности ударений на разных слогах в Святых именах?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Харинама Чинтамани
"Неотличное от Самого Кришны, Святое Имя — это живая личность (чайтанья виграха), оно вечно свободно от всех материальных несовершенств (нитья мукта). Его никогда не затрагивают гуны страсти и невежества, т.е. Святое Имя вечно пребывает в чистой благости (шуддха), имя (нама) и Тот, к кому оно относится (нами) тождественны друг другу (абхинна). Имя нисходит в этот мир в своей чисто духовной форме, и оно столь же сладко, как и Сам Кришна. Поэтому посредством имени преданный способней ощутить сладость Господа (расу). Кришна, Абсолютная Истина, имеет четыре атрибута: имя, форму, качества и деяния. В действительности, любой объект определяется по этим четырем признакам; без них ничто не может считаться реально существующим. Кришне, Высшей Истине, вечному источнику всех наслаждений, также присущи эти четыре признака. Они вечно существуют под покровительством сандхини-шакти Господа, неподвластные влияниям материального мира.

Кришна всепривлекающ. Будучи вечным атрибутом Господа, Его Святое Имя также всепривлекающе. Подобным образом, поскольку Господь и Его вечная форма суть одно, имя тождественно также и Его форме. Так, вызывая в памяти Имя Кришны, человек тотчас же обретает видение образа Господа. Имя Кришны и Его образ неразлучны, подобно танцующей паре.

Кришна в полной мере обладает шестьюдесятью четырьмя выдающимися духовными качествами. Другие живые существ, будучи Его частичными экспансиями, обычно обладают пятьюдесятью такими качествами, причем в незначительной степени. Брахма, Шива и другие полубоги могут иметь до пятидесяти пяти качеств, и в большей степени, чем обычные дживы. Нараяна и полные аватары обладают шестьюдесятью качествами. Однако трансцендентные Святые Имена Господа обладают всеми этими вечными качествами.

Игры Господа, проходящие в Его различных обителях — на Голоке, Вайкунтхе или во Врадже, подобно лодке скользят по волнам этих трансцендентных качеств. Эти игры проходят в духовной сфере, где не существует различий между именем, формой, качествами, действиями и самой личностью.

Однако в материальном мире, из-за соприкосновения с не обладающими сознанием бесчувственными материальными элементами, живые существа соприкасаются с именам и формами, качествами и действиями, которые никак не связаны друг с другом и не имеют ничего общего с подлинной природой души. Имя, форма, качества и действия чистой души тождественны ей самой. Различия возникают только из-за того, что душа принимает прибежище в материальном теле. Однако, поскольку Кришна всегда пребывает вне материи, эти атрибуты естественным образом вечно неразделимы в Нем. И все же среди этих четырех атрибутов, посредством которых можно постичь Кришну, Святое Имя является главным, ибо при его помощи можно получить доступ к трем остальным. Поскольку, приняв прибежище Святого Имени, можно постичь форму, качества и деяния Господа, повторение Святого Имени признается дхармой вайшнавов. И поскольку все трансцендентные игры Господа представлены в Его имени, оно признается высшей истиной и высшей реальностью. Таков вердикт, вынесенный Господом Чайтаньей. И все же, несмотря на абсолютную природу Святого Имени, различные люди воспринимают его по-разному. Поэтому тех живых существ, которые взывают к Святому Имени с искренней верой, называют вайшнавами, а тех, чье повторение Святого Имени характеризуется термином «нама-абхаса», называют вайшнава-прайа, «почти вайшнавами». Однако по милости Кришны полу-вайшнавы. также могут постепенно очиститься.

Воистину, ничто не может сравниться со Святым Именем в этом мире, Святое Имя — самый ценный бриллиант в сокровищнице Кришны. Во всем материальном мире духовной природой обладают только две вещи — джива и Святое Имя. Душа проявляется в этом мире в своей скрытой форме, а Кришна, высшая душа, проявляет Себя как Святое Имя."

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Имя, как и Кришна, прежде всего обладает качествами. Вот если в имени, которое мы воспеваем, присутствуют эти 64 качества, то вы увидите, как имя превратится в Кришну. Вот к этому и надо стремиться в воспевании, а не к тому, чтобы буквы совпадали неизвестно с чем. Что критерий букв для души? Нет никаких букв для души, но критерии качеств душа может проверить по самой себе, т.к создана по образу и подобию и Господь бесконечно привлекателен для неё. Воспевайте качества, а не буквы. Эти качества лежат в вашем сердце, а букв в вашем сердце нет.

Согласно Харинама Чинтамани, в духовной сфере нет различия между именем и качествами. Вот когда в нашем воспевании не будет различий, тогда мы окажемся в духовной сфере.

"Однако в материальном мире, из-за соприкосновения с не обладающими сознанием бесчувственными материальными элементами, живые существа соприкасаются с именам и формами, качествами и действиями, которые никак не связаны друг с другом и не имеют ничего общего с подлинной природой души."
Вот подобно этому и буквы, с которыми мы соприкасаемся сейчас, ничего не имеют общего с природой Кришны.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Павана прабху, который профессионально изучает ведическую музыкальную культуру, привел такой пример о соотношении имени и музыки. Имя - это Божество, мелодия - это одежда для Божества.

----------


## Александр Грицай

> Вы предлагаете совершить нама-апарадху - оскорбление при воспевании Святого имени, осознанно произнося его с ошибками (= невнимательно). При воспевании мы должны ориентироваться не на чувства киртании, а на чувства Кришны, т.к. совместный киртан - это способ обращения к Нему, а не к ведущему киртана. Поэтому повторять нужно правильно, независимо ни от чего.
> Уходить с киртана из-за киртании, по-моему, тоже весьма неуважительно к Шри Кришне.


Невнимательность - это когда Вы поёте так, как привыкли и не обращаете внимания на киртанию, а если Вы поёте в точности как киртания - это значит Вы воспеваете внимательно.Представьте что Вас пригласили домой и домохозяин решил что-то петь, он поёт, а Вы изменяете слова и говорите что он поёт не правильно и Вам виднее как петь.Если для Вас это не проявление неуважения к домохозяину, то у нас с Вами разные представления об этикете и уважении, поэтому спорить не вижу смысла.

----------


## Кеша

> Невнимательность - это когда Вы поёте так, как привыкли и не обращаете внимания на киртанию, а если Вы поёте в точности как киртания - это значит Вы воспеваете внимательно.Представьте что Вас пригласили домой и домохозяин решил что-то петь, он поёт, а Вы изменяете слова и говорите что он поёт не правильно и Вам виднее как петь.Если для Вас это не проявление неуважения к домохозяину, то у нас с Вами разные представления об этикете и уважении, поэтому спорить не вижу смысла.


Послушайте духовных учителей по теме нама-апарадхи №10. Внимательность к Святому имени - это не просто сосредоточение ума на Нём "абы как, лишь бы произнести", а *оказание Ему внимания*. Т.е. почтения, понимаете? Вы предлагаете оказывать почтение киртании, несуществующему искажённому имени, но только не самому Святому имени в Его исходном виде. Нельзя ставить чувства Кришны ниже чувств киртании (который к тому же ещё и сам является причиной ситуации). 
Потому мы и стремимся *к чистому* воспеванию. "Чистое" включает обязательное правильное произнесение каждого звука.
Компромиссов здесь быть не может, об этом вам сам Прабхупада сказал.




> Невнимательность - это когда Вы поёте так, как привыкли и не обращаете внимания на киртанию


Вы мне про какую-то "киртания-апарадху", а я вам про *нама*-апарадху. Чувствуете разницу?
Если ведущий сам совершает оскорбление, то это не значит, что я должен так же следовать за ним и повторять с оскорблениями. Ещё и осознанно (нонсенс!).




> Если для Вас это не проявление неуважения к домохозяину, то у нас с Вами разные представления об этикете и уважении


Докохозяин не киртания, а Кришна. Он первичен при любом киртане. Киртания *лишь выполняет небольшое служение*, подумайте над этим. Он такой же слуга, только в данный момент даже больше, чем остальные участники, т.к. на нём лежит повышенная отвественность.

PS: Для меня гораздо большим неуважением к окружающим является усиленная "долбёжка" музыкантов в ударные иструменты, из-за которой мантра фактически теряется. Её просто не слышно, Имя уходит на второй план. К сожалению, почти все киртаны в Москве такие, что находиться рядом с музыкантами или колонками с маленьким ребёнком просто невозможно. Но это, видимо, такое проявление экстаза...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Невнимательность - это когда Вы поёте так, как привыкли и не обращаете внимания на киртанию, а если Вы поёте в точности как киртания - это значит Вы воспеваете внимательно.


Для этого ведущий киртана в Храме должен быть обучен и квалифицирован. Это ведь не детская песочница, где каждый предлагает свои правила игры ... :smilies:

----------


## Александр Грицай

Кеша, у Вас варварский подход.Вместо того, чтобы следовать правилам места куда Вы пришли, Вы говорите что это место Кришны и Вы там будете делать что Вам угодно и никто не смеет Вам указывать, потому что Вы всё по шастрам делаете.Если Вы придёте в магазин и уничтожите там всё мясо, сказав что Вам виднее что продавать и мясо принадлежит не им, а Кришне, то это будет абсолютно идентичная ситуация по аналогии.Это уже религиозный экстремизм, такой же ход мыслей был у инквизиторов.




> Для этого ведущий киртана в Храме должен быть обучен и квалифицирован. Это ведь не детская песочница, где каждый предлагает свои правила игры ...


Правильно, но если он не квалифицирован и не обучен, то это не значит что Вы за него решаете как и что надо делать, это решают те, кто его пригласили.Есть золотое правило - как киртания поёт, так должны петь и все остальные.Если руководство храма не остановило киртан, значит они не против такого пения или не знают о нём.Если они не знают, то никто не мешает Вам сообщить об этом.Но не Вы приглашаете в храм киртанию и он не у Вас в гостях.Киртания имеет право петь что ему заблагорассудиться и как ему заблагорассудиться, такое правило по крайней мере в храмах Москвы.Если бы меня беспокоило не правильное пение киртании, то я бы просто ушёл, а не стал сбивать других людей, наплевав на их мнение.За киртан отвечает киртания, а не каждый из прихожан, у которых могут быть разные мнения.Один будет петь РамА, другой РамО, а другой вообще начнёт Радхе Шьям петь, утверждая что надо это петь, а Вы все не понимаете и апарадху совершаете.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А может всё не так уж страшно? Например, Адити дукхаха прабху, наш самый известный киртания, поёт "РАМО".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И Аиндра прабху тоже часто пел "РАМО"

----------


## Светлана )

Кастурика, как это не так уж страшно? А как же тогда победа в конкурсе на тему "Я один тут умный"? В какой же теме тогда народу это делать?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:


> Кастурика, как это не так уж страшно? А как же тогда победа в конкурсе на тему "Я один тут умный"? В какой же теме тогда народу это делать?


Светлана, но ведь в тоже время есть и мнение Шрилы Прабхупады на эту тему....как же примирить все это вместе... :doom:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "Чистое" включает обязательное правильное произнесение каждого звука.


А можно цитату?

----------


## Кеша

> Кеша, у Вас варварский подход.Вместо того, чтобы следовать правилам места куда Вы пришли, Вы говорите что это место Кришны и Вы там будете делать что Вам угодно и никто не смеет Вам указывать, потому что Вы всё по шастрам делаете.Если Вы придёте в магазин и уничтожите там всё мясо, сказав что Вам виднее что продавать и мясо принадлежит не им, а Кришне, то это будет абсолютно идентичная ситуация по аналогии.Это уже религиозный экстремизм, такой же ход мыслей был у инквизиторов.


Александр, не сильно ли вы на себя много берёте? Придумали себе историю, теперь приписываете это мне.
Разве я где-то говорил, что нужно выступать против этого киртании? Что нужно устраивать демарши, протесты, возмущения? Нет. Я говорю, что воспевать мы должны чисто, независимо от третих лиц. Необязательно орать во всё горло "РамА", можно просто в спокойно петь правильно "РамА", независимо от формы пения ведущего, что я и делаю. Ведущий этого даже не замечает.
Вам следует быть аккуратнее с определениями.




> Есть золотое правило - как киртания поёт, так должны петь и все остальные.


Я не знаю такого золотого правила, но знаю про важность правильного произнесения звуков мантры. А так же про нама-апарадхи.




> Если руководство храма не остановило киртан, значит они не против такого пения или не знают о нём.


В этом, к сожалению, и проблема.




> Киртания имеет право петь что ему заблагорассудиться *и как ему заблагорассудиться*, такое правило по крайней мере в храмах Москвы.


Да, вы очень точно описали суть проблемы.




> Если бы меня беспокоило не правильное пение киртании, то я бы просто ушёл, а не стал сбивать других людей, наплевав на их мнение.За киртан отвечает киртания, а не каждый из прихожан, у которых могут быть разные мнения.Один будет петь РамА, другой РамО, а другой вообще начнёт Радхе Шьям петь, утверждая что надо это петь


Александр, у нас с вами, видимо, разная цель киртана. Для меня киртан - это возможность удовлетворить Кришну, для вас, видимо, киртанию и прихожан.
Следует это из того, какие приоритеты вы расставляете.




> а Вы все не понимаете и апарадху совершаете.


Да какую уж там апарадху. Использование разума для оценки квалификации вайнава (и даже своего духовного учителя!) - это не вайшнава-апарадха. Мы всегда должны включать свой разум, анализируя и делая выводы о квалификации человека по его поступкам.
Если проблема в общине есть в целом, то её можно без имён высказать публично, это не оскорбление. Если проблема у конкретного вайшнава, то это решается тет-а-тет с ним, либо с его духовным учителем.
Послушайте лекции про вайшнава-апарадхи.
А вот *осознанное* неправильное произнесение мантры - это оскорбление точно.




> А может всё не так уж страшно? Например, Адити дукхаха прабху, наш самый известный киртания, поёт "РАМО".


Самый известный киртания - Шрила Прабхупада, он всегда пел "Рама". Ещё он говорил о том, что мы не должны ничего придумывать своего, ничего искажать ни на миллиметр. Он дал нам транскрипцию и оставил аудио-записи. Какие могут быть сомнения?





> А можно цитату?


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post100665

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post100665


Ну и где тут про то, что это касается чистого воспевания?

----------


## Кеша

ЕвгенийК, на моей памяти на этом форуме не было ни разу, чтобы вас кто-то в чём-то переубедил. Мне дорого своё время. Могу вам только предложить послушать семинар Враджендра Кумара прабху "Нама-таттва".

----------


## Кеша

> А если скорость повторения большая, то как уследить за окончаниями?
> При увеличении скорости само собой вместо Кришна просится КРШН.
> Значит теперь и скорость надо снижать.


Именно так: надо снижать скорость. Если не хватает квалификации правильно произносить каждый звук на большой скорости, то её нужно снижать до тех пор, пока каждый звук не будет звучать чётко.




> Вот вам и ответ - в киевском храме могут петь Кришно, Рамо как звательный падеж
> от Рама. И кажется ачарьи учили именно звать Кришну, Раму.


В Мантре нет никаких зависимостей от национальных особенностей языков, у неё есть одна изначальная форма. Для этой формы дана чёткая транскрипция. 
Если какой-то нации, в силу своих национальных особенностей, даются некоторые звуки особенно сложно, то это просто дополнительные сложности для этих людей. Сложно избавиться от диалекта, но нужно стараться произносить Мантру чисто в её изначальном виде.
Русским людям повезло: в отличие от тех же китайцев или американцев, русский язык очень похож на санскрит. Поэтому нам не нужно подражать ни бенгальцам с их "РамО", ни кому-либо ещё.




> Вопрос №1 - приравнивается ли вот это наша падежная форма Кришне, Раме, Кришны, Рамы к святому имени
> или считается апарадхой?
> И если считается апарадхой, тогда нужно ли нам исправить все книги и писать Кришнае, Рамае, Кришнаы, Рамаы?
> 
> Вопрос №2 - Если падежная форма приравнивается к святому имени, как Прабхупада считал количество святых имен в статьях
> (правда англоязчных), тогда чем вот это Кришны, Рамы лучше чем Кришно, Рамо, которое поют в киртанах?
> 
> Вопрос номер 3 - почему с духовной точки зрения это только украинцам так повезло и им можно петь Кришно, Рамо, как бы зовя
> Кришну, Раму, а для остальных это считается оскорблением?


Неважно, из какой вы страны, украинец вы, русский или китаец - нужно стремиться избавляться от национальных особенностей произношения при произнесении Святых имён. Иногда это сложно, иногда почти невозможно, но важен мотив.
Никаких книг исправлять не надо, Мантру надо стараться произносить чётко в соответсвии с транскрипцией и примером ачарьи.




> Вопрос номер 4 - попал бы в Аджамила в ад, будь он украинцем и выкрикивая в момент смерти по украински Нараянэ вместо Нараяна?


*Определяющую роль имеет мотив действия, а не само действие.*
Если мы изо всех сил стараемся произносить Мантру правильно, но, при всех стараниях, у нас это ну никак не получается, то Кришна видит это. Он видит наш мотив, понимает, что мы несовершенно произносим Его Имена, *хотя очень стараемся делать это правильно.* Поэтому, в таком случае, Он может проявлять особую милость к преданному. Например, в случае, когда человек заикается и не может пересилить особенности своего материального тела.
Другое дело, если преданный пытается найти себе способ произнесения поприятнее\полегче или пытается подражать диалектам, т.к. ему кажется это модным\красивым.
Важен мотив.

Задумайтесь, почему совершенно естественный призыв произносить каждый звук Святого имени как можно чётче и лучше вызывает такую протестную реакцию.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Пракрита-сахаджия-вада
(часть 1) 
Статья из журнала «The Harmonist»,
издаваемого под редакцией
Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура
в 20–30-е годы XX столетия
(из седьмого номера XXV тома за декабрь 1927 года)

*...те, кто считает, что с помощью материальных чувств можно подлинно воспевать Святое Имя и осознать облик, качества и деяния Господа, являются филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями).*

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИЕ

Повторяя Святое Имя, нужно стараться преодолеть национальные языковые особенности. Однажды на падаятре я услышал, как японские и китайские преданные пели «Хале Лама, Хале Лама». В их языке нет буквы «Р». преданные, имеющие англоязычное происхождение, также не могут повторять букву «Р» отчетливо. Немцы, напротив, любят произносить «Кррришна», создавая глубокую вибрацию «Р» в горле. Этих «национальных издержек» следует избегать.

Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые привез в Индию своих западных учеников, скептически настроенные брахманы стали высмеивать его: «Свамиджи, Ваши ученики не могут даже правильно произнести маха-мантру». Прабхупада ответил: «Да! Именно поэтому я и привез их в Индию – чтобы они научились этому у вас». 

отсюда

это касается воспевания Харе Кришна Махамантры

естественно, в обычном разговоре все склоняется и спрягается согласно нормам родного языка

----------


## Кеша

> Я так и не понял, приравнивается ли падежная форма имени (Кришне, Кришны, Кришну) к святому имени?


Такие тонкости спросите у духовных учителей.




> Почему протест? Потому что имхо Кришна больше букв и буквы не могут вместить его. Вот почему протест.
> Мне непонятно, причем тут буквы к Кришне? В том смысле каким образом осуществляется связь
> материального звука с трансцендентным Кришной? То есть каким образом звук имени 6 фиксированных букв может стать неотличным от 
> трансцендентного Кришны, который воплощение всех качеств и вместилище всех миров,
> если всегда придерживаться четкого произнесения букв, даже если имя уже на глазах хочет превратиться в Кришну?


Ошибка в том, что вы думаете о буквах, а не о звуках. В разных языках разными буквами можно написать одинаково произносимое слово.
Мы должны воспроизводить не буквы, *а чистый звук Мантры*.
Концентрация и произнесение *звуков*. Очищает именно вибрация. Вы же предлагаете эту вибрацию видоизменить.




> Пракрита-сахаджия-вада
>  (часть 1)
> ...те, кто считает, что с помощью материальных чувств можно подлинно воспевать Святое Имя и осознать облик, качества и деяния Господа, являются филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями).


Никакого противоречия. Тут просто указывается на несовершенство материальных чувств. Это не означает, что из-за этого мы не должны стремиться к произнесению чистой вибрации.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Gandharvika dd JPS - спасибо!

Кеша, я не понял, а чем произнесение буквы отличается от звука? 
И чем произнесение набора букв отличается от произнесения звуков Мантры?
Спасибо!

Насчет "стремиться к произнесению чистой вибрации" - в чем критерий чистоты
и кто определитель чистоты если чувства несовершенны?

----------


## Кеша

> Кеша, я не понял, а чем произнесение буквы отличается от звука? 
> И чем произнесение набора букв отличается от произнесения звуков Мантры?


Давайте не будем разводить демагогию. Нужно пытаться воссоздать правильную вибрацию, т.е. звук Мантры.




> Насчет "стремиться к произнесению чистой вибрации" - в чем критерий чистоты
> и кто определитель чистоты если чувства несовершенны?


Это то, насколько мы хотим удовлетворить Господа, насколько чётко произносится каждый звук, насколько удаётся повторить интонацию ачарьи, насколько чистый мотив произнесения, и насколько удаётся концентрировать беспокойный ум на звуке, а так же отсутствие нама-апарадх.
Каждый человек может анализировать себя по этим пунктам самостоятельно и с помощью духовного учителя.
Идеального произнесения в высшем понимании никогда не будет по причине несовершенства материального тела, но мы должны стремиться максимально соотвествовать примерам ачарьев.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Повторяя Святое Имя, нужно стараться преодолеть национальные языковые особенности. Однажды на падаятре я услышал, как японские и китайские преданные пели «Хале Лама, Хале Лама». В их языке нет буквы «Р».


Для справки: в японском языке есть буква "Р", но нет буквы "Л". Поэтому у японцев нет проблем с произношением Рама, Кришна и Харе. Одна особенность яп.языка в том, что у них слоговая азбука. То есть, они не могут произнести согласный звук сам по себе, только в сочетании с последующим гласным. Слова Ха-Ре и Ра-Ма прекрасно вписываются в японскую фонетику. А вот Кришна они произносят согласно своей слоговой азбуке: Ку-ри-сю-на. Кстати, в японском языке нет звука "ш", несмотря на распространенно заблуждение по поводу фирмы "ТоШИба" (Toshiba). По японски это правильно звучит ТОСИБА с ударением на первый слог, а не не на последний, как делают у нас. Просто "С" у них мягкое, а не свистящее, как у нас. Их "С" чуть ближе к нашему "Щ". Поэтому у них получается не "Кришна", а Ку-ри-щу-на, что недалеко от санскритского оригинала. 

Что касается китайского языка, то там тоже есть звук "Р", но он не рычащий (как у нас), а более гортанный. Поэтому им трудно произносить обычный "Р" и они склонны заменяють его на "Л".

----------


## Дмитрий_И

в бхавишья пуране говориться что японцы последними на земле примут Сознание Кришны. первые Россия вторые Германия...  из лекций слышал

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> в бхавишья пуране говориться что японцы последними на земле примут Сознание Кришны. первые Россия вторые Германия...  из лекций слышал


В Японии сознание Кришны распрострканяется с 1968 года. Хотя распространяется очень медленно, но по факту ясно, что они не последние. Хридайананда Махарадж говорил, что авторитетных версий Бхавишйа-пураны не найдено. Самые старые версии относятся к 18 веку. Есть подозрения на вставки и изменения в БП. Но это отклонение от темы.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> но по факту ясно, что они не последние.


речь шла скорей всего, что на уровне нации ведь в переди еще несколько тысяч лет, хотя наверно ошибаюсь

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые привез в Индию своих западных учеников, скептически настроенные брахманы стали высмеивать его: «Свамиджи, Ваши ученики не могут даже правильно произнести маха-мантру». Прабхупада ответил: «Да! Именно поэтому я и привез их в Индию – чтобы они научились этому у вас».


И в итоге они научились бенгальскому произношению ?

----------


## Александр.Б

Слушая произношение "Харе Кришна" Шрилой прабхупадой, мне кажется, что русский язык, тут самый близкий по фонетике)))
ЗЫ
меня всегда раздражало у англоязычных преданных их "Хауэ Уама", у некоторых это очень ярко выражено. По этой причине совсем не перевариваю киртаны в исполнении Шри Прахлада пр.)))

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> Для справки...


это цитата с сайта кришна.ру, раздел Книги гуру ИСККОН -> Океан нектара Святого Имени - автор на сайте почему-то не указан, во всяком случае я не нашла. Шри Гугль увача, что это Е.С. Шачинандана Свами. Если Вы считаете принципиальным вопрос китайской и японской фонетики, вероятно можно попросить Махараджа внести исправления.

Лично я считаю _"архиважным" (с)_ чёткое санскритское произношение Махамантры. 
Перегибы, такие как отказ склонять Святые Имена в русских литературных текстах и разговорной речи, или такие причудливые формы, как _сказано выше_ (цитировать рука не поднимается) отношу к теме "заскоки неофитов"- неисчерпаемой, и иногда забавной

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> И в итоге они научились бенгальскому произношению ?


в сети есть много аудио с Махамантрой наших Духовных Учителей - учеников Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А еще в Шри Нрисимха пранаме надо петь:

ито нрисимх*ах* парато нрисимхо	
йато йато йами тато нрисимх*ах* 

а не так, как иногда поют:

ито нрисимх*о* парато нрисимхо	
йато йато йами тато нрисимх*о*

Нам об этом Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху сказал.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Перегибы, такие как отказ склонять Святые Имена в русских литературных текстах и разговорной речи, или такие причудливые формы, как _сказано выше_ (цитировать рука не поднимается) отношу к теме "заскоки неофитов"- неисчерпаемой, и иногда забавной


Если смотреть на это как на "заскоки", то да))) Но это скорее "раса", вкус. Некоторым не нравится вкус варёной моркови, что же, теперь считать это заскоком? ... это просто индивидуальная особенность психофизического строения, вот и всё! 
Лично мой слуховой аппарат так устроен, что для меня важны всякие звуковые тонкости: интонации, ритмика речи, тембр и т.д.
Я вот некоторых лекторов могу слушать постоянно, а некоторых с трудом воспринимаю. Можно сказать так, что моё эго, по большей части, сконцентрировано в слухе. 
Само собой, что над расой есть ещё разум, и если надо, то я буду слушать и киртан и лекцию, какой бы голос ни звучал. 
Когда есть из чего выбирать, мы выбираем то, что нам по вкусу)))

----------


## Александр Грицай

> А еще в Шри Нрисимха пранаме надо петь:
> 
> ито нрисимх*ах* парато нрисимхо	
> йато йато йами тато нрисимх*ах* 
> 
> а не так, как иногда поют:
> 
> ито нрисимх*о* парато нрисимхо	
> йато йато йами тато нрисимх*о*
> ...


К сожалению сейчас даже в брахмачари-ашраме не обучают правильно мантры произносить.Да и некому учить, в храмах Москвы я ещё не слышал правильного произношения от старших брахмачари и ванапрастх.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Звук мантры можно уподобить божеству. С одной стороны звук материален, как и божество. 
И некоторые считают его идолом. И тогда возникают всякие ритуалистические перегибы о 
"правильном служении". Бх. Тхакур разделяет людей по восприятию духовного на категории
и предостерегает как одних, так и других от того, чтобы подвергать нападкам непонятный
им метод поклонения. В данном случае это можно отнести в поклонению мантры как на материальном,
так и на нематериальном уровне. Неофиту непонятно каким образом Кришна духовен и ему
кажется нужно повторять только правильные материальные звуки, другому же человеку кажется, что
неофит делает ошибку, поклоняясь материальному звуку и высмеивает его.
Бх. Тхакур предостерегает как одних так и других от совершения большой ошибки.

_"Горачанда ответил: «В вайшнавских писаниях сказано, что нужно поклоняться Божеству — чистой и духовной форме Господа. Возвышенные преданные не стали бы поклоняться Божеству Господа, если бы Оно обладало лишь качествами земли или дерева. В „Шримад Бхагаватам“ (10.48.13) сказано:

«Человека, который считает, что тело, состоящее из трех элементов — это он сам, что побочные продукты этого тела — его родственники, что Божество Господа создано из земли или других материальных элементов, который направляется в святые места не для того, чтобы встретиться со святыми людьми, а лишь для того, чтобы наскоро совершить там омовение, — такого человека следует уподоблять ослу или корове».

В «Бхагавад гите» (9.25) сказано:

«Те, кто поклоняется материи, вечно пребывают в материальном мире».

Выводы напрашиваются сами собой — лишь полный глупец считает материю достойной поклонения. В этом ты можешь убедиться сам. Но здесь есть одна тонкость. Люди находятся на разных уровнях духовного познания и чистоты. Человек, достигший мало мальски чистого духовного уровня, способен поклоняться духовной форме Господа. Люди, которые находятся на более низких уровнях духовного осознания, понимают природу Господа в меньшей степени, а те, кто находится на самом низком уровне, и вовсе не способны понять духовную природу Господа. Когда человек невысокого духовного уровня размышляет о Боге, он неизбежно представляет себе Его материальную форму. Считать, что Божество Господа является глиняной статуей, — все равно, что поклоняться Всевышнему, будучи полностью уверенным в том, что Его форма материальна. Но вот парадокс — на людей с таким уровнем развития поклонение Божеству Господа сказывается очень благотворно. Если бы не было поклонения Божествам, людям было бы труднее развиваться духовно. Обычный человек, желающий увидеть Бога, не смог бы лицезреть Божество Господа, и надежда на то, что он когда нибудь узрит Его воочию, не грела бы его сердце. Последователи ортодоксальных религий, которые не признают поклонения Божествам, находятся на низких уровнях духовного развития. Они материалистичны, и поклонение Господу их не интересует. Поэтому поклонение Божеству является основой вайшнавской религии. Чистые и святые мудрецы постоянно взирают на форму Верховного Господа. Их сердца наполнены преданностью, и они знают, что форма Божества Господа полностью духовна. По мере того, как сердце человека очищается от материальной скверны, поклоняющийся приходит к пониманию того, что Божество Господа — духовная форма, пребывающая в материальном мире. Так, форма Божества — это духовная форма Господа, форма, которая благодаря усилиям великих святых нашла свое отражение в материальном мире. Возвышенный преданный может видеть, что форма Божества духовна. Для преданного среднего уровня Божество — объект его любви. Преданный неофит считает, что Божество — это статуя, созданная из материальных элементов, но когда его сердце очищается, он приходит к пониманию, что Божество духовно. Поэтому поклоняться Божеству Господа следует всем преданным. В таком поклонении нет ничего дурного. Напротив, оно приносит величайшее благо. В «Шримад Бхагаватам» (11.14.26) Сам Верховный Господь утверждает:

«Когда благодаря слушанию и воспеванию сердце человека очищается, он может видеть духовные истины подобно человеку, зрение которого восстановлено лекарством».

Служение Божеству Господа, слушание о Нем и воспевание Его славы — единственный способ духовного продвижения для преданного неофита. Именно по этой причине святые рекомендуют неофитам поклоняться Божеству».

Хотя между духовной любовью к Господу и поклонением материальным предметам, бесспорно, существует огромная разница, те заблудшие люди, которые выражают свою благодарность Богу путем преклонения перед материальными предметами, сотворенными Им, тем не менее, со временем достигают хороших результатов. Поэтому разумный человек не станет винить невежественных дикарей за поклонение материальным предметам. Чем медитация на бесформенного всепроникающего Бога или подношение намаза и других молитв без всякой духовной любви отличаются от поклонения кошке? Мы считаем, что человек должен делать все, что в его силах, чтобы разбудить дремлющую в сердце любовь к Богу. И если поклонение неофитов подвергается высмеиванию или нападкам, их продвижение по духовному пути будет приостановлено. Философы догматики отказываются признавать последователей других религий. Они высмеивают и подвергают нападкам тех, кто поклоняется Богу не так, как они сами. Они совершают великую ошибку».
_

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Шри Гугль увача, что это Е.С. Шачинандана Свами. Если Вы считаете принципиальным вопрос китайской и японской фонетики, вероятно можно попросить Махараджа внести исправления.


Книга уже давно напечатана и вряд ли из-за этой неточности стоит ее переиздавать. Я внес свое замечание исключительно для уточнения этого момента. Возможно, что это немного расширит нашу эрудицию и мы не будем повторять ошибку по поводу японского языка. Просто я очень не люблю мифологии, основанной непонятно на чем, и легко опровергаемой. Наши лекции и книги читают и слушают не только преданные, но и другие люди, которые могут быть более сведущими в некоторых областях. И если преданные совершают какие-то ошибки, выдавая их за истину, это подрывает имидж преданных в среде серьезных специалистов.

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> поклонение неофитов


одна моя знакомая повторяла джапу, держа чётки в левой руке, потому что она к сердцу ближе, переубедить не удалось, обиды было вагон и маленькая тележка. Неофитов лучше не трогать, согласна. И простите если оскорбила, я думала, Вы это не всерьёз про Кришнаы и Рамаы

----------


## Кеша

> А еще в Шри Нрисимха пранаме надо петь:
> ито нрисимх*ах* парато нрисимхо	
> йато йато йами тато нрисимх*ах*


Скажите, разве "нрисимх*ах*" не произносится с дублированием предыдущей гласной перех "х" - нрисимх*аха*?

----------


## Светлана )

> К сожалению сейчас даже в брахмачари-ашраме не обучают правильно мантры произносить.Да и некому учить, в храмах Москвы я ещё не слышал правильного произношения от старших брахмачари и ванапрастх.


Если у Вас действительно есть такая квалификация, так дайте же шанс старшим брахмачари и ванапрастхам, обучите же их, наконец, правильному произношению мантры!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Скажите, разве "нрисимх*ах*" не произносится с дублированием предыдущей гласной перех "х" - нрисимх*аха*?


В стихах (и в песнях) с дублированием предыдущей гласной перех "х" не произносится. Такое дублирование надо делать, только если мы называем одно слово, например, при пословном переводе.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Если у Вас действительно есть такая квалификация, так дайте же шанс старшим брахмачари и ванапрастхам, обучите же их, наконец, правильному произношению мантры!


Лучше пусть старшим советы дают их старшие.

----------


## Светлана )

эх, и я про то ж...

----------


## Александр Грицай

> Если у Вас действительно есть такая квалификация, так дайте же шанс старшим брахмачари и ванапрастхам, обучите же их, наконец, правильному произношению мантры!


Причём тут квалификация?Везде можно достать молитвенник и учебник по санскриту.Я даже не говорю про произношение звуков, которых нету в русском языке, и какие раги когда петь надо, я говорю просто про произношение мантры так, как она написана в учебнике.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе

Если кто-то хочет что-то исправить,то пусть напишет свой вариант.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
> Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе
> 
> Если кто-то хочет что-то исправить,то пусть напишет свой вариант.


 :good:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А еще в Шри Нрисимха пранаме надо петь:
> 
> ито нрисимх*ах* парато нрисимхо	
> йато йато йами тато нрисимх*ах* 
> 
> а не так, как иногда поют:
> 
> ито нрисимх*о* парато нрисимхо	
> йато йато йами тато нрисимх*о*
> ...


Странно, а я слушал лекцию Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху, так он сказал, что
доходят уже до такого сумасшествия, что цепляются даже к тому,
что мол надо обязательно петь Нрисимхах, а не Нрисимха.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Странно, а я слушал лекцию Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху, так он сказал, что
> доходят уже до такого сумасшествия, что цепляются даже к тому,
> что мол надо обязательно петь Нрисимхах, а не Нрисимха.


Изначально тема была про Харе Кришна мантру.

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

а с каких пор стремление к совершенству стало сумасшествием?
почему плохо стараться произносить все звуки в соответствии с правилами санскрита?

естественно, я говорю о том, что человек сам себя совершенствует, а не к окружающим поправлять .... стремится

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Если вы видите ваше совершенство в том, чтобы говорить букву так или сяк, это ваше дело. Стремитесь на здоровье.
Бхактивинод говорит - это приносит хорошие результаты. Потому это хорошо. Мы должны стремиться.
Но ЧЧЧ прабху имел в виду в той лекции про нама-таттву, что именно хотят поправить других.
Речь шла об оскорбителях.
Проблема в том, что возможно те другие, которых мы очень хотим поправить, они, бывает, уже далеко ушли от нас вперед
в совершенстве. Тогда как бы нам не обрести апарадху в таком стремлении ограничить других своим собственным пониманием совершенства.

----------


## Кеша

> Проблема в том, что возможно те другие, которых мы очень хотим поправить, они, бывает, уже далеко ушли от нас вперед
> в совершенстве.


1) Каким образом духовный уровень коррелирует с неправильностью произнесения звуков?
2) Почему Шрила Прабхупада, находящийся далеко впереди всех нас, всегда пел Святые имена без искажений?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Надо наверное эту тему внести на обсуждение в НС.Иначе разрушение изнутри так и будет продолжаться.Как считает администрация форума?

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> Не нужно их воспевание критиковать. Это будет критика их служения, то есть апарадхой.
> Теперь вместо того, чтобы думать, как лучше служить Кришне, они теперь будут думать о том, 
> спели ли они ту букву или эту? А для этого им придется возвращаться из духовного мира.
> Мы потеряем многие несравненные киртаны. Мы утвердим все разрушающий догматизм.


а если тут разговор не о том, как кто-то, а о том, как надо? лично мне?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Преданные говорят, что теперь в киртане случается новая фишка: ведущий поет "ХОРЕЙ".
 Как же сложно это подпевать... :sed:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Любой атеист может правильно произнести звуки. И посмотрите на него - он достиг совершенства?
> Теперь смотрим на Госвами, обладателя опыта и качеств. - Он произносит неправильно, но обладает качествами. Значит не в буквах качества?
> Разве мы будем делать ему замечания? Принять правильно произносящего атеиста более совершенным, чем обладающий качествами, но неправильно произносящий Госвами. Это было бы сумасшествием.
> 
> Вот вам и доказательство, что совершенство не в звуках.
> 
> Прабхупада пел шуддха наму, то есть без искажений. А то, что мы произносим правильные звуки в нама-апарадхе или нама-абхасе - это и
> есть искажение. Напишите Ее по буквам.
> 
> ...


Напишите пожалуйста то,как ЛИЧНО Вы повторяете мантру.И повторяете ли вообще.По буквам напишите здесь.

----------


## Тами Гопи дд

Харе Кришна! Можно я добавлю пять копеек? К сожалению недостаточно произносить  Харе Кришна вместо Харе Кришно....  если с грамматической точки зрения подходить.  Во первых "а" в "Ха" короткая, поэтому тянуть ее неправильно. Во вторых ... русские вайшнавы тянут очень "и" в "Кри", которой там вообще нет. В третих "н" в Кришна по другому произносится, это только половина "н".

----------


## Кеша

Есть понятие "необходимо", а есть понятие "достаточно". Никто здесь не говорит, что правильного повторения звуков достаточно. В теме говорится о том, что это *необходимо*.

Матаджи Тами Гопи, спасибо за важные дополнения. Безусловно, неточности не только с "РамО".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

А, еще вспомнил, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху в одной из лекций по нама-таттве упоминал о том, что часть силы имени теряется
если какие-то буквы пропущены или искажены. И даже допустимо целое слово внутрь Имени вставить, и все равно сила имени останется,
только сильно уменьшенная. Несомненно если спросить у духовных учителей, они знают эти подробности.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А еще слушал киртан с Киртан-мелы, там один преданный пел Харе-РА. 
> Минут 5 я это выдержал и удалил. Харе-Ра - это уже через чур.


Вот и ответ нашелся: если это совместный киртан, то ведущий должен воспевать с идеальным произношением (как учил Шрила Прабхупада). Если это индивидуальная джапа, то повторяем уже на наше усмотрение, никто подслушивать и указывать не станет... :smilies: 

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джанаки (1.18.69): "Пожалуйста, исполняйте свои обязанности совместно, не мешая и сохраняя мирные взаимоотношения друг с другом. Мы распространяем наше движение на основе мирной атмосферы во всем мире, и, если в нашем лагере будут малейшие разногласия и неприятности, это будет не лучший пример. Поэтому все должны быть терпеливы, смиренны и *действовать совместно*."

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я думаю это не важно. Но вот что мне показалось важно. До того, как открыли эту критическую тему, я вообще не обращал внимания на то, как поют киртании. Просто подпевал как они. А теперь обращаю внимания и больше половины, оказалось поют Рамо. И причем самые нектарные киртаны. Теперь вместо того, чтобы погрузиться в воспевание, во мне рождаются оскорбительные мысли, что вот, и этот киртания, которому я недостоин и подпевать, оказывается кто-то может думать что он неправильно поет. Такие мысли мешают слушать киртан и служить киртану. Фактически оскорбительные.


Может и киртаний на это не обращал внимания? А для кого нектарно? Для нашего ЭГО? Значит более половины поет не правильно.Таково наше положение на сей момент.Для этого и тема проявилась.Можно еще остановить пока все 100% не втянулись.
В первом посте все же аргументировано.Эталон-Шрила Прабхупада (а не киртания).Написание мантры известно.Что мешает следовать?
Размещаю здесь еще раз.


И что значит-оскорбительные мысли? Наверное петь с оскорблениями вот осорбительно.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Знаете, у меня язык не поднимается говорить кто из духовных учителей так поет, и уши отказываются это слушать в их адрес. Обратитесь к духовным учителям напрямую. Если это вам кажется серьезным, что толку тут с нами обсуждать? Разве мы можем делать замечания Свами и Госвами? Я пас. Как вообще можно их критиковать, если это наши гуру? Олег Генадьевич рекомендовал демонстративно затыкать уши и громко повторяя Харе Кришна уходить из этого места. Харе Кришна!


Здесь обозначена проблема а не обсуждаются личности.С Вами согласен в одном,что не гоже оскорблять Святое Имя и наследие Шрилы Прабхупады,кто бы это не был.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если это индивидуальная джапа, то повторяем уже на наше усмотрение, никто подслушивать и указывать не станет...


 Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху рекомендовал повторять без искажений, внимательно повторяя каждую букву. И описывал что оскорбители типа Шнык-шнык, Рам-рам, повторяющие не вылазя из спальных мешков без омовения плохо заканчивают. Приводил реальные примеры чем это заканчивается. Он же описывал варианты изменения имени и как это влияет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Разве мы можем делать замечания Свами и Госвами?


Прабху,разве кто-то предлагал тут делать замечания Свами и Госвами? Речь идет о том, чтобы мы сами начали повторять идеально и подсказывать нашим знакомым.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Конечно надо повторять как положено, и не придумывать. Но имхо к Свами-Госвами это не относится. А также ко многим экстатическим преданным или возвышенным преданным. В каком смысле не относится?... у Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами есть семинар о святом имени, где рассказывается, что звук имеет 4 уровня. Грубый слышимый звук - это самый внешний уровень. А чистое воспевание достигается на более глубоких уровнях. Этим объясняется, что Харидас Тхакур повторял такое большое количество кругов, т.к. на более глубоких уровнях внешний звук не так важен, и вообще может отсутствовать. И повторение не занимает столько много времени. И вообще, повторения там нет, а есть служение. Потому лучше возвышенных преданных не трогать, а самому повторять как говорил Прабхупада. А если Кришна повел вас в более глубокие уровни, тогда вы не сможете сопротивляться и внешние предписания вас уже не будут касаться. Ачарьи везде говорят об этом. Что возвышенный преданный волен выбирать, следовать ли предписаниям или нет, и обычно возвышенный преданный делает все как положено, чтобы не смущать окружающих, но он волен этому и не следовать. Потому мы должны быть осторожны в замечаниях и указах о том, как повторять. Есть преданные, они не могут вообще в слух повторять. Так что их, теперь гнать поганой метлой из Искон? Они и так вынуждены прятаться из-за того, что считается, что надо повторять вслух.


Такое впечатление.что Вы забыли тему.Говорите свое что-то.Еще раз обратитесь к начальному посту.А если лень.то я напомню о чем там речь.......Что же касается экстаза старших преданных – должны ли мы искусственно подражать ему? Если в порыве истинного экстаза голос старшего вайшнава станет нечленораздельным или под влиянием духовных эмоций, упав на пол, преданный начнет биться в конвульсиях – будем ли мы это дружно повторять? Нет, слепое подражание – не наш метод. Уважая старших преданных, мы открываем свои «учебники» и тщательно учим написанное в них, а экстаз придет к нам в должный срок естественным образом.

Ну и конечно, как говорилось выше, есть гуру ИСККОН и старшие преданные, чье воспевание отличается правильным и четким произношением Маха-мантры. Обычно они вдохновляют младших преданных петь верно. Иными словами сегодня можно увидеть и услышать практическую альтернативу искаженному пению и при желании – следовать ей, доставляя удовольствие Шриле Прабхупаде, а также Самому Господу.

Вы же предлагаете ориентироваться на тех.кто чего-то там не может.или стесняется.
А у Вас самих-то есть посвящение в Хари-Нам?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо что напомнили. А что же делать когда Гуру Искон так поют? Подпевать демонстративно по своему? Похоже обсуждение по второму кругу. Но если гуру изменяют имя, то не говорит ли это о том, что в тех пределах в каких он изменяют - это допустимо и можно подпевать за ними как они?


Если есть вопросы к Гуру, будет правильным спросить об этом у него. (это будет лучше, чем терзаться сомнениями)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Вообще-то эта тема началась у меня с того момента.когда я прочитал вот здесьhttp://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post100665 и далее здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post101360
Сам грешил таким воспеванием и понял что надо начинать с себя.Хотел этим поделиться с преданными и думал как это все получше оформить с точки зрения статьи.Но тут появилась эта информация вот здесь (ссылка в конце изначального поста https://www.facebook.com/notes/%E0%A...02348823162265 ).Просто я перепостил.Поэтому это не блаж.а благо,что мы можем это обсудить здесь.
Фраза Шрилы Прабхупады-ты разрушаешь наше движение до сих пор у меня в голове звучит.Но трудно перестроиться оказалось.Такие сладкие мелодии.Поэтому пока пою только на известный мотив,так как это делал ШП.

 (Это не я пою)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые привез в Индию своих западных учеников, скептически настроенные брахманы стали высмеивать его: «Свамиджи, Ваши ученики не могут даже правильно произнести маха-мантру». Прабхупада ответил: «Да! Именно поэтому я и привез их в Индию – чтобы они научились этому у вас».  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post66245

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Не так давно, я лично задал этот вопрос одному из старших преданных ИСККОН Махадьюти прабху. Он ответил, что (цитата) *"GBC устало от искажения маха мантры"*. К сожалению, главным образом это искажение (и не только на "Рамо", но уже и на "Кришно")


Значит, должны были быть какие-то резолюции или обращения к преданным по этой теме? Может, есть такая информация? (мне ни разу не встречалась).

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

Насчет бенгальского произношения небольшая ремарка. Произносить "КришнО" у бенгальцев вовсе не вызванная особым акцентом черта. Дело в том, что в бенгальском языке есть два имени - КришнО (мужское) и КришнА (женское). В санскрите такого правила, связанного с родовыми окончаниями нет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Все резолюции давно были даны Прабхупадой: *"Ничего не меняйте"* и многое другое. Необходимо просто следовать Прабхупаде. 
>  Поэтому в Российском ИССКОН грядут серьёзные перемены


Кшатрии не дремлют  :smilies: 

Прабху, а не лучше ли спокойно объяснять преданным, в чем их ошибки, безо всяких "серьезных перемен"? 

Вопрос был вовсе не политичный. Вопрос об ошибках в произношении Маха-Мантры.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Члены ИСККОН являются последователями Шрилы Прабхупады, а не каких-то бенгальских традиций произношения. Шрила Прабхупада и все предшествующие ачарьи парампары, Госвами вриндавана и сам Господь Чайтанья пели и учили других петь РАМА, а не Рамо. Кроме того, сам Прабхупада неоднократно говорил о важном значении имени "Рама". 
> 
>  К сожалению, главным образом это искажение (и нетолько на "Рамо", но уже и на "Кришно") исходит от махараджей ИССКОН, которым на мой смиренный взгяд, необходимо задуматься кому они следуют в таком воспевании  и что они проповедуют  преданным таким воспеванием...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyX5GyeDkhc

----------


## Radesa das

> Дорогие вайшнавы, не видящие ничего страшного в воспевании "Рамо" или "Кришно". Необходимо периодически вспоминать (а лучше вообще не забывать) два основных момента:
> 
>  1. Маха-мантра "Харе Кришна" изначально произнесена на санскрите, а не на бенгали. И произносить её необходимо на санскрите.   
>  2.Члены ИСККОН являются последователями Шрилы Прабхупады, а не каких-то бенгальских традиций произношения. Шрила Прабхупада и все предшествующие ачарьи парампары, Госвами вриндавана и сам Господь Чайтанья пели и учили других петь РАМА, а не Рамо. Кроме того, сам Прабхупада неоднократно говорил о важном значении имени "Рама". Не так давно, я лично задал этот вопрос одному из старших преданных ИСККОН Махадьюти прабху. Он ответил, что (цитата) "GBC устало от искажения маха мантры". К сожалению, главным образом это искажение (и нетолько на "Рамо", но уже и на "Кришно") исходит от махараджей ИССКОН, которым на мой смиренный взгяд, необходимо задуматься кому они следуют в таком воспевании (что не так страшно, т.к. это их личное дело) и что они проповедуют (является принципиальным, т.к. они как лидеры отвечают перед Прабхупадой за общество ИССКОН) преданным таким воспеванием. С таким подходом, лет через 20 все забудут как правильно нужно петь. А это и есть то, о чём говорил Прабхупада: "ИССКОН можно разрушить только изнутри". А теперь задумайтесь, что может быть лучше для тех кто не хочет развития ИССКОН? Надо просто исказить главную мантру, от которой зависит изменения всех трёх миров.
> 
> Что касается высказывания от mridanganandana "очень многие мантры и бхаджаны мы произносим не правильно", то хочется ответить ещё раз: Харе Кришна мантра это опора ИСККОН и её не при каких обстоятельствах нельзя искажать. Остальные мантры и бхаджаны не являются необходимыми для возвращения в духовный мир.


Рамо и Кришно это по Бенгальски. Шрила Прабхупада был Бенгальцем. Махараджи ИСКОН подражают своему духовному учителю. 
моя бывшая жена говаривала: "какашка, а сверху шоколад." вот так в ваших словах звучит оскорбление махараджей ИСКОН. мы даже одного процента не делаем из того, что они сделали для своего духовного учителя. 
прошу прощения.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Рамо и Кришно это по Бенгальски. Шрила Прабхупада был Бенгальцем. Махараджи ИСКОН подражают своему духовному учителю.


Но Шрила Прабхупада не повторял РамО и КришнО.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Рамо и Кришно это по Бенгальски. Шрила Прабхупада был Бенгальцем. Махараджи ИСКОН подражают своему духовному учителю.


Теперь рассмотрим доводы сторонников искаженного воспевания.«Бенгальский акцент» – одно из объяснений любителей петь «Рамо» и «Кришно» в Маха-мантре. Действительно, те, кто побывали в Бенгалии, отмечают характерное «оканье» в пении и речи бенгальских вайшнавов. То же самое можно проследить в образцах бенгальской литературы – например, поэзии и прозе Рабиндраната Тагора. Определенные слова и различные Имена Кришны написаны им с употреблением буквы «о» там, где в санскритском варианте буква «а». Несомненно, это связано с диалектическими особенностями бенгальского языка, его «акцентом», особым народным стилем. Но давайте вспомним – изначально Маха-мантра записана на санскрите, а не на бенгали! Если в силу этнических особенностей бенгальцы поют Ее с бенгальским акцентом, китайцы – с китайским акцентом, а грузины – с грузинским, это не значит, что мы должны эти акценты перенимать! Акцент всегда означает отклонение от нормы, искажение общепринятого лингвистического идеала, поэтому люди, говорящие с акцентом, зачастую стремятся от него избавиться. Шрила Прабхупада пел без акцента. Его пение свободно от подобных «мирских» примесей, оно чисто, грамотно и духовно по своей природе, хотя тело Прабхупады тоже было родом из Бенгалии. Кстати: Бхактивинода Тхакур и Сам Господь Чайтанья также были из Бенгалии. В знаменитом бхаджане Бхактивиноды Тхакура «Шри Нама», записанном на бенгали и включенном в наши песенники, приводится полный текст Маха-мантры, соответствующий санскритскому оригиналу. Причем автор утверждает, что именно так и пел Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Имея замечательный пример наших ачарьев, мы можем не только не стать жертвами акцента, а, следовательно, искаженного воспевания, но и смиренно продемонстрировать нашим бенгальским единомышленникам образец правильного пения, явленного нам их великими соотечественниками.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Можно ещё по-чукотски петь. Или по-папуасски.

----------


## Radesa das

> Но Шрила Прабхупада не повторял РамО и КришнО.


Я всегда слышал у Шрилы Прабхупады полу "А" или почти "О" в "Рама Рама" части мантры. прочитав ваш пост, я послушал еще раз. и опять услышал тоже самое. может у меня недостаточно развит музыкальный слух, я не знаю. может попросить человека с идеальным слухом послушать и спросить, что он слышит. Но в конце Маха мантры звук "а" невольно переходит в "о". и..это не повод критиковать махараджей ИСКОН. я написал это, прочитав критику в их адрес. младшие не критикуют старших, даже если думают что знают больше них. как так? значит получается, что такое количество гуру, которых я люблю,  оказывается не правильно что-то делают и это очень плохо, они ведь ответственны перед обществом? я не хочу писать Их имена. но это очень плохо, обсуждать Их.
нужно читать правильно, выговаривая все буквы, это понятно. но работать нужно над самим собой.

----------


## Radesa das

> Теперь рассмотрим доводы сторонников искаженного воспевания.«Бенгальский акцент» – одно из объяснений любителей петь «Рамо» и «Кришно» в Маха-мантре. Действительно, те, кто побывали в Бенгалии, отмечают характерное «оканье» в пении и речи бенгальских вайшнавов. То же самое можно проследить в образцах бенгальской литературы – например, поэзии и прозе Рабиндраната Тагора. Определенные слова и различные Имена Кришны написаны им с употреблением буквы «о» там, где в санскритском варианте буква «а». Несомненно, это связано с диалектическими особенностями бенгальского языка, его «акцентом», особым народным стилем. Но давайте вспомним – изначально Маха-мантра записана на санскрите, а не на бенгали! Если в силу этнических особенностей бенгальцы поют Ее с бенгальским акцентом, китайцы – с китайским акцентом, а грузины – с грузинским, это не значит, что мы должны эти акценты перенимать! Акцент всегда означает отклонение от нормы, искажение общепринятого лингвистического идеала, поэтому люди, говорящие с акцентом, зачастую стремятся от него избавиться. [COLOR="#FF0000"]Шрила Прабхупада пел без акцента. Его пение свободно от подобных «мирских» примесей, оно чисто, грамотно и духовно по своей природе, хотя тело Прабхупады тоже было родом из Бенгалии. Кстати: Бхактивинода Тхакур и Сам Господь Чайтанья также были из Бенгалии. В знаменитом бхаджане Бхактивиноды Тхакура «Шри Нама», записанном на бенгали и включенном в наши песенники, приводится полный текст Маха-мантры, соответствующий санскритскому оригиналу. Причем автор утверждает, что именно так и пел Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Имея замечательный пример наших ачарьев, мы можем не только не стать жертвами акцента, а, следовательно, искаженного воспевания, но и смиренно продемонстрировать нашим бенгальским единомышленникам образец правильного пения, явленного нам их великими соотечественниками


я полагаю, что язык на котором мы говорим обуславливает наше произношение иностранного языка. то-есть если мы говорим по-русски, то и мантру произносим по-русски, и шлоки тоже. настоящей интонации Санскрита научится очень непросто. даже если вы будете повторять "а" в конце, вы будете повторять не так как на санскрите. на санскрите слово Кришна в зависимости от интонации имеет множество значений. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: просто повторяйте Харе Кришна, не усложняйте ничего. 
я полагаю что в том, что разные преданные произносят мантру по разному, со своим акцентом, есть своя сладость. разные люди, из разных культур, все повторяют Имя Кришны! И это доказывает "международность" нашего общества. Нету строгих правил и ограничений в воспевании, нужно продолжать повторять, и когда мы начнем повторять с любовью мы начнем повторять настояще Имя. До этих пор это всего лишь Нама-абхаса, хоть с "а" хоть с "о". Харе Кришна!

----------


## Кеша

> я полагаю, что язык на котором мы говорим обуславливает наше произношение иностранного языка.


Здесь нет никакого иностранного языка. Мы же не говорим на санскрите. От нас требуется повторить всего лишь несколько слов безошибочно, не внося ничего своего.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Совсем не трудно повторять, воспевать как полагается.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> я полагаю что в том, что разные преданные произносят мантру по разному, со своим акцентом, есть своя сладость. разные люди, из разных культур, все повторяют Имя Кришны! И это доказывает "международность" нашего общества. Нету строгих правил и ограничений в воспевании, нужно продолжать повторять, и когда мы начнем повторять с любовью мы начнем повторять настояще Имя. До этих пор это всего лишь Нама-абхаса, хоть с "а" хоть с "о". Харе Кришна!


Об этом прописано на сайте krishna.ru  и отличается от Вашего понимания.
http://www.krishna.ru/books/guru-books/163/1135--.html

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Вопросы Е.С. Локанатху Свами на лекциях  http://lokanathswami.ru/publ/lekcij_...jakh/19-1-0-27

ВОПРОС: Есть ли разница, когда мы воспеваем Рама или Рамо? И как нам развить искренность?
ОТВЕТ: Имя Рама происходит из санскритского корня «рам». Это имя означает «Господь, который наслаждается». Он становится причиной наслаждения других, Он наслаждается и хочет видеть, что все - также наслаждаются. Таково определение имени Рама.
А если вы бенгалец, то вы поете – Рамо. Язык, на котором вы говорите, накладывает отпечаток на произношение. На санскрите имя Рама может быть произнесено тремя способами: Рам, Рама и Рамаха. И то имя, которое мы используем, стоит в звательном падеже - Рама. Некоторые отбрасывают последнюю букву «а». Это неправильно. Некоторые говорят – Рамаха. Это тоже грамматически неправильно. Надо говорить четыре звука Р-А-М-А. Это звательный падеж. Мы зовем Господа.


ВОПРОС: Как правильно произносить слово Кришна?
ОТВЕТ: Я уже говорил, что язык, на котором вы говорите, влияет на произношение.  Бенгальцы говорят «Кришно». В провинции Махараштра, в которой я родился, а также в Гуджарате говорят «Крушна». Поэтому в санскрите есть диакритические знаки - точки черточки. Надо знать их значение и следовать. Эти значки показывают, как правильно произносить: «Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе, Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе».
В слове «Харе» ударение ставится на последний слог,  в слове «Кришна» ударение - на первый слог, буква «а» - короткая, в слове «Рама» ударение на первый слог, буква «а»  - короткая (прим. редактора).
Но Господь очень милостив. Он понимает, что вы имеете в виду. Ну, по крайней мере, мы должны приложить усилия, чтобы произносить правильно. Не нужно этим пренебрегать, нужно постараться сделать все правильно. Но Господь известен как бхава-грахи джанардана - тот, кто принимает бхаву или настроение.


ВОПРОС: Как повторять слово «Рама»?
ОТВЕТ: Мы обсуждали это вчера. При повторении «Рама» активно используются губы. На звуке «м» - вы закрываете губы, а на последнем звуке «а» - снова открываете.  Произносите не Рам, а Рама. Иначе последний звук пропускается, а должно быть четыре звука. Р-А-М-А. Это будет правильное обращение к Господу в звательном падеже.

----------


## Radesa das

> Об этом прописано на сайте krishna.ru  и отличается от Вашего понимания.
> http://www.krishna.ru/books/guru-books/163/1135--.html


Спасибо за ответ прабху. Я внимательно все прочитал. И расстроился, узнав что мои слова разошлись с авторитетным мнением. я стараюсь точно следовать всему тому, чему нас учил Шрила Прабхупада. Но я хотел бы написать свои мысли. может тогда мы сможем придти к общему мнению ведь мы все живем в одной семье. 
Слова "нужно стараться" или "следует избегать" отличаются от слов "с таким подходом, лет через 20 все забудут как правильно нужно петь."
Я нигде не встречал слова Шрилы Прабхупады о том что "повторяя Святое Имя, нужно стараться преодолеть национальные языковые особенности." я полагаю что можно определить национальность любого преданного не видя его, просто по его повторению джапы, даже если он будет произносить точно по санскриту. языковые особенности никуда не уходят и не меняются. Это заметно у любого человека, говорящего на иностранном языке. Я тоже на нем говорю и поэтому могу судить. 
Скорее всего я не способен и стараться выговаривать и слушать Маха-мантру одновременно. я просто стараюсь хоть что-то услышать кроме своего ума, и если мне удается услышать хотя бы десяток Имен за все повторение, я считаю его успешным. я полагаю что у преданного находящегося на моем уровне могут возникнуть сложности если он попытается взять на себя столько задач одновременно во время повторения. и его небольшой энтузиазм погаснет под тяжестью всех этих запретов. и он просто перестанет повторять вообще, особенно если ему грубо при всех делают замечания и увеличивают его и так огромный комплекс неполноценности. и я пою бхаджаны на Индийский лад, потому-что они оттуда. По другому раги петь не получается. 
я не хочу разрушать ИСКОН и заявляю, что ошибся, говоря что окончание Маха мантры не так важно. нужно произносить правильно и точно все слоги. на фейбуковской ссылке было очень правильно написано что первые преданные пели очень четко, особенно Ямуна деви, которую я почитаю как великую преданную ИСКОН и очень люблю слушать как она воспевает. 
я полагаю что это знание нужно преподносить с любовью и заботой, а не с сектанским догматизмом. как очень хорошо написала Кастурика матаджи "Прабху, а не лучше ли спокойно объяснять преданным, в чем их ошибки, безо всяких "серьезных перемен"? и писать о "некоторых товарищах" которые не так или не то проповедуют не этично и оскорбительно. это ваишнава апарадха и тут могут быть их ученики. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Radesa das

история про Вишнуджану Махараджа произвела на меня очень сильное впечатление. и я нашел эту историю в оригинале. ее рассказал Палака дас со слов самого Вишну джаны Свами. 
Hare Krsna - PAMHO AGTSP
 i was just talking to Mahamuni das a bus driver from the old RDTSKP days and he told me this pastime which VS shared with him... Perhaps you may care to post it on your page as its a very valuable lesson especially now a days when so many have adapted this Ramo and now even Krsna chanting during kirtans all over the world.
 "WHO IS THIS RAMO"
 Vishnujana Swami was singing Hare Krsna where he had deliberately changed Rama to a Ramo . Srila Prabhupada heard this and stopped him by asking "who is this Ramo"
 Vishnujana Swami looked up and said nothing as Srila Prabhupada rebuked his disciple by saying , " you are ruining our movement ". Then Srila Prabhupada cautioned, "it's Rama" and walked on .
 As told personally by Vishnujana Swami to his godbrother and fellow RDTSKP member Mahamuni das
 Ys
 Palaka das
https://en-gb.facebook.com/Vishnujan...52574858133461
Шрила Прабхупада употребил слово "ruining". оно означает причинять вред, а не разрушать как например слово "destroy" которое я ожидал увидеть. Я очень обрадовался, я знал что Шрила Прабхупада не сказал бы этого слова никому кроме демонов, а тем более своему дорогому ученику.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Бхакти Чару Свами рассказывает еще об одном случае, когда Шрила Прабхупада давал это наставление:
Один преданный вел киртан Гуру-пуджи очень воодушевленно. Затем внезапно этот преданный начал петь бхаджа Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе..., и Прабхупада очень и очень разгневался и остановил киртан. Все были так воодушевлены, что подпрыгивали на 3-4 фута (0,9-1,2 м), но затем Прабхупада просто закричал "Прекратите это!", и киртан немедленно остановился. Прабхупада спросил его: "Где ты научился этому "бхаджа Харе Кришна"? Ты хоть раз слышал, чтобы я пел "бхаджа Харе Кришна"? И Прабхупада просто продолжал отчитывать его на протяжении примерно пяти минут. Он был очень суров. Он сказал ему: "Никогда не добавляй ничего к Харе Кришна маха-мантре и никогда не отнимай ничего от Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Пой маха-мантру просто так, как она есть." Прабхупада также объяснил, что "Именно так начинаются отклонения. Кто-то вставляет свою выдумку, а затем кто-то другой приходит и добавляет еще выдумок к этому, и со временем это становится полнейшим искажением."

Киртан (Бхакти Викаша Свами)http://yadi.sk/d/fN4QhvyL7P_E5

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> история про Вишнуджану Махараджа произвела на меня очень сильное впечатление. и я нашел эту историю в оригинале. ее рассказал Палака дас со слов самого Вишну джаны Свами. 
> Hare Krsna - PAMHO AGTSP
>  i was just talking to Mahamuni das a bus driver from the old RDTSKP days and he told me this pastime which VS shared with him... Perhaps you may care to post it on your page as its a very valuable lesson especially now a days when so many have adapted this Ramo and now even Krsna chanting during kirtans all over the world.
>  "WHO IS THIS RAMO"
>  Vishnujana Swami was singing Hare Krsna where he had deliberately changed Rama to a Ramo . Srila Prabhupada heard this and stopped him by asking "who is this Ramo"
>  Vishnujana Swami looked up and said nothing as Srila Prabhupada rebuked his disciple by saying , " you are ruining our movement ". Then Srila Prabhupada cautioned, "it's Rama" and walked on .
>  As told personally by Vishnujana Swami to his godbrother and fellow RDTSKP member Mahamuni das
>  Ys
>  Palaka das
> ...


Причиняя вред,например,телу разве мы его не разрушаем?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я всегда слышал у Шрилы Прабхупады полу "А" или почти "О" в "Рама Рама" части мантры. прочитав ваш пост, я послушал еще раз. и опять услышал тоже самое. может у меня недостаточно развит музыкальный слух, я не знаю. может попросить человека с идеальным слухом послушать и спросить, что он слышит. Но в конце Маха мантры звук "а" невольно переходит в "о". и..это не повод критиковать махараджей ИСКОН. я написал это, прочитав критику в их адрес. младшие не критикуют старших, даже если думают что знают больше них. как так? значит получается, что такое количество гуру, которых я люблю,  оказывается не правильно что-то делают и это очень плохо, они ведь ответственны перед обществом? я не хочу писать Их имена. *но это очень плохо, обсуждать Их.
> нужно читать правильно, выговаривая все буквы, это понятно. но работать нужно над самим собой*.


Да, критикуя вайшнавов, мы разрушаем свою духовную жизнь. Этого делать ни в коем случае нельзя.
Надо сделать из всего этого выводы и повторять идеально самому, как делают наши духовные учителя.
Шрила Прабхупада воспевал "Харе КришнА", просто иногда нам слышится звук "Э"- КришнЭ. 
Но он не пел КришнОоо с долгим "О". на конце. 
Спасибо автору темы, что помог с этим разобраться.

----------


## Radesa das

> Бхакти Чару Свами рассказывает еще об одном случае, когда Шрила Прабхупада давал это наставление:
> Один преданный вел киртан Гуру-пуджи очень воодушевленно. Затем внезапно этот преданный начал петь бхаджа Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе..., и Прабхупада очень и очень разгневался и остановил киртан. Все были так воодушевлены, что подпрыгивали на 3-4 фута (0,9-1,2 м), но затем Прабхупада просто закричал "Прекратите это!", и киртан немедленно остановился. Прабхупада спросил его: "Где ты научился этому "бхаджа Харе Кришна"? Ты хоть раз слышал, чтобы я пел "бхаджа Харе Кришна"? И Прабхупада просто продолжал отчитывать его на протяжении примерно пяти минут. Он был очень суров. Он сказал ему: "Никогда не добавляй ничего к Харе Кришна маха-мантре и никогда не отнимай ничего от Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Пой маха-мантру просто так, как она есть." Прабхупада также объяснил, что "Именно так начинаются отклонения. Кто-то вставляет свою выдумку, а затем кто-то другой приходит и добавляет еще выдумок к этому, и со временем это становится полнейшим искажением."
> 
> Киртан (Бхакти Викаша Свами)http://yadi.sk/d/fN4QhvyL7P_E5


Преданные привозили из Индии различные мантры: Радхе Радхе, и Гоур Нитьянанда Бол и т.д. Есть много историй того, как Шрила Прабхупада просил их немедленно прекратить такие воспевания. В примере, приведенным Вами речь идет несколько о другом. 
Шрила Прабхупада не позволял преданным петь все что вздумается и добавлять к воспеванию различные слова. Он говорил что нужно повторять то, что им дал их духовный учитель. Он говорил что его духовный учитель никогда не пел Имена Шримати Радхарани, считая себя недостойным. Он говорил что вы не понимаете значения того, что поете. В Прабхупада лиламрите описывается как он отвечал на приветствия во Вриндаване. Ваишнавы здоровались с ним Радхе Радхе, а Прабхупада отвечал: Харе Кришна.  
причинять себе вред это например курить(прости Господи), а разрушить себя это разогнаться на машине и врезаться в дерево.

----------


## Radesa das

> Да, критикуя вайшнавов, мы разрушаем свою духовную жизнь. Этого делать ни в коем случае нельзя.
> Надо сделать из всего этого выводы и повторять идеально самому, как делают наши духовные учителя.
> Шрила Прабхупада воспевал "Харе КришнА", просто иногда нам слышится звук "Э"- КришнЭ. 
> Но он не пел КришнОоо с долгим "О". на конце. 
> Спасибо автору темы, что помог с этим разобраться.


да, я тоже присоединяюсь к благодарности автору. и спасибо матаджи, которая мудро наводит мир  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> ранее описанными Yudhishthiranath das в соей статье.


Справедливости ради скажу,что это не лично моя статья.Это написал Расала дас.Я просто перепостил.

Расала дас этот вопрос поднимал еще в 2011 году на форуме Хари -катха (ссылка почему-то не вставляется.но можно найти по названию темы).

В рамках данных совместно действующих элементов, Шрила Прабхупада, как Ачарья-Основатель Международного Общества Сознания Кришны, является занимающим особое положение гуру для всех членов ИСККОН. Всем членам ИСККОН, всем грядущим поколениям рекомендуется искать прибежища у Шрилы Прабхупады через его книги, наставления, служение, и созданное им общество, ИСККОН.http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post94476


Если Шрила Прабхупада сказал.что.........Никогда не добавляй ничего к Харе Кришна маха-мантре и никогда не отнимай ничего от Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Пой маха-мантру просто так, как она есть." Прабхупада также объяснил, что "Именно так начинаются отклонения. Кто-то вставляет свою выдумку, а затем кто-то другой приходит и добавляет еще выдумок к этому, и со временем это становится полнейшим искажением."......Какие могут быть еще толкования?

----------


## Radesa das

> Уважаемая матаджи и участники форума! Настоящий кшатрий это Прабхупада, т.к. он бесстрашен и не идёт на компромисы в вопросах следования ачарьям. А мы всего лишь стараемся следовать его умонастроению. 
> Теперь относительно понятия "Старший преданный". Не буду вдоваться во всем известный этикет. Всего его хорошо знают. Хочется напомнить, что по настоящему любовные отношения строются не на формальном этикете, а на уровне сердца (любви). К чему и призывал нас Прабхупада,: переходить от садхаки к спонтанной привязанности к преданному служению. Преданного находящегося на таком уровне именуют "живой бхагаватам". Ему не нужно заглядывать в этикет перед тем как сказать что-то старшему или младшему. Он в совершенстве знает как и что необходимо говорить, т.к. в его сердце проявлен Шрила Прабхупада и Шри Кришна. Более того, он выше этикетов, т.к. находится на уровне любви и любое его действие (внешне даже грубое) не будет являтся нарушением этикета и тем более апарадхой. По собственному опыту знаю, что такие преданные есть в ИСККОНЕ и не все из них носят титул "Брахмачари", "Санньяси" и "Дикша Гуру". Так что старшинство определяется не "погонами" и "титулами", а уровнем любви проявленном в сердце. 
> 
> Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Вся слава ИСККОН! Харе Кришна!


матаджи имела в виду что если вы кого-то любите, вы его поправляете, а не критикуете. мы не критикуем никого, ни старших, ни младших. мы занимаемся работой над самими собой. если вы хотите поправить преданного, попросите Кришну в его сердце сделать это за вас. и если Кришна сочтет нужным, Он это сделает. Мы никто без духовного учителя, он никто без своего духовного учителя, тот никто без своего, в конечном счете мы доходим до Шримати Радхарани или до Господа Баларамы, которые считают Себя никем без Кришны. ваши слова говорят почти то, что говорят ритвики. есть очень тонкая грань между нашим пониманием гуру-таттвы и тем как они ее представляют. Я надеюсь что старшие преданные прочтут ваши посты и обьяснят вам ваше непонимание лучше меня. 
с точки зрения трансактной психологии, вы сейчас играете в игру которую Э. Берн назвал "какой ужас", это критичное родительское настроение сущности, которая  вытесняет свои собственные страхи и опасения и считает свои ограниченые познания абсолютно верными. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Светлана )

> вы сейчас играете в игру которую Э. Берн назвал "какой ужас", это критичное родительское настроение сущности, которая  вытесняет свои собственные страхи и опасения и считает свои ограниченые познания абсолютно верными. Харе Кришна!


Вы написали то, что я постеснялась сказать, согласна на все 100...

----------


## Radesa das

У вас есть духовный учитель, кроме Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Глеб

Да.Любой Гуру следующий Прабхупаде - мой духовный учитель, ибо они неотличны друг от друга и от Прабхупады.

----------


## Radesa das

> Да.Любой Гуру следующий Прабхупаде - мой духовный учитель, ибо они неотличны друг от друга и от Прабхупады.


Я имею в виду, читаете ли вы пранаму-мантру какому-либо духовному учителю, у которого вы собираетесь получить посвящение? кто из духовных учителей по вашему мнению по-настоящему следует Шриле Прабхупаде?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Настоящее имя Драупади было «КришнА» (ударение на втором слоге, «Чёрная»). Когда поем в Маха-мантре КришнА,то к кому обращаемся? Ну а уж кто такой РамО  даже Шрила Прабхупада не знал.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Необходимо не только повторять звук Святого Имени, но и сознавать истинное значение, сущность, дух этого звука. В нама-апарадхе, оскорбительном повторении, представлен только физический аспект Святого Имени. Это не настоящее Имя. Подлинное Имя духовно.
Намакшара бахирая бату нама кабху ная: звуки, соответствующие буквам Имени, сами по себе никогда не будут истинным Именем. Такое объяснение дал Джагадананда Пандит в «Према-виварте»,книге, полной философских истин о сознании Кришны. Ее издал Бхактивинода Тхакур.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Однажды написал не правильно имя преданного.Получил замечание http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post91139 А имя Кришна в мантре значит можно искажать? Это,вроде,имперсонализмом называется.

Санскритское слово кришна означает «всепривлекающий». Еще одно значение слова кришна образуется из двух слогов – криш, что значит «высшее» и на, что указывает на «наслаждение»  http://www.krishna.ru/shri-krishna/k...f-godhead.html Не но,не еще как-то.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мы думаем, что мистическим образом буква А спустит Кришну из духовного мира в материальный? Или что буква А возвысит наше сознание до духовного уровня? Что слепое следование материальной букве писаний и наставлений без совершения реального служения возвысит наше сознание?


Не очень понятно, о чем вы, Евгений. Разве проявлять уважение к Собеседнику (в данном случае к Шри Кришне)- разве это не самое главное служение? 
Даже в обычной жизни,- если кого-то начнут называть другим именем, несмотря на то, что он просит называть себя правильно, разве это не обидит человека? 
Выполнять наставления Шрилы Прабхупады -это осознанное и прямое следование Шриле Прабхупаде. Разве это "слепое следование"?! Вы очень преувеличиваете.


"Любовным отношениям предшествуют формальные". Для нас пока-это уважение к Святому Имени. Духовный учитель обучал нас, что, насколько мы уважаем Кришну, настолько мы будем внимательны к Его имени. 

Конечно, если человек ошибся, не нужно делать из мухи слона. Кришна в сердце человека знает все и поправит его через преданных. 

Но преуменьшать важность *каждой буквы Святого Имени*-это очень серьезная ошибка!

Получаются две крайности в обсуждении этой темы. Где-то должна быть золотая середина!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Слово Кришна говорит само за себя. Каждая буква божественного имени несёт в себе определенное значение http://naturalworld.ru/article_chto-...vo-krishna.htm

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Получаются две крайности в обсуждении этой темы. Где-то должна быть золотая середина!


Крайностей быть не может по оределению,т.к Святое Имя не продукт материальной двойственности.Отсюда вывод-не может быть и золотой середины.Разве что Золотой Аватары)))Которая воспевала так,как оно есть.

----------


## Radesa das

> Настоящее имя Драупади было «КришнА» (ударение на втором слоге, «Чёрная»). Когда поем в Маха-мантре КришнА,то к кому обращаемся? Ну а уж кто такой РамО  даже Шрила Прабхупада не знал.


Простите, я вынужден вас поправить ради аудитории, в случае с Драупади и Арджуной "Кришна" означает "похожий на Кришну", а не "черная". Они не были черными, ее лицо напоминало лицо Шри Кришны из-за близкого общения с Ним.
 "Безупречная Драупади, которая недавно стала женой Пандавов, медленно, немного стесняясь, подошла к Господу Кришне, сидевшему на высоком троне, и поклонилась Ему.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шримати Драупади была так предана Кришне, что ее саму называли Кришна, женской формой этого имени. Арджуну за его преданность Кришне тоже иногда называли Кришной. Подобно этому, преданных, принадлежащих к современному Движению сознания Кришны, часто называют «Кришнами». Похоже, что у обычая называть преданных Кришны Его именем очень древняя история."( Ш.Б. 10.3.5.)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Простите, я вынужден вас поправить ради аудитории, в случае с Драупади и Арджуной "Кришна" означает "похожий на Кришну", а не "черная". Они не были черными, ее лицо напоминало лицо Шри Кришны из-за близкого общения с Ним.


Пришла в Экачакру весть о том, что царь панчалов Друпада собирается выдавать замуж свою дочь Драупади, именуемую также КришнА - "черная", за смуглый цвет кожи. 
Сваямвара Драупади,Махабхарата http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/facts/i...ahabhar_07.htm

Из Вики.....
Драупади является не именем, а патронимом, означающим «дочь Друпады», собственное её имя по всей видимости Кришнаа (Кришни) (санскр. कृष्णा, kṛṣṇā IAST «чёрная, темная»).

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Опять же Кришна - это одно из множества имён Кришны. Кришна вечный. Все его атрибуты, включая имена, также вечные. Когда о Боге спрашивают "почему", то ответ всегда один: "Потому что Он так захотел." Кришна - Расика Шекхар, Он наслаждается. Имя Кришна приносит Ему наслаждение. И не только Ему. Все враджаваси любят это имя. Особенно Радхарани. Поэтому одно из её имён также Кришна (с ударением на второй слог). Он - КрИшна, Она - КришнА. Даже имена говорят об Их единстве. Эти две божественные формы имеют одну сварупу.

Но об этом в изначальном посте.

----------


## Radesa das

> Пришла в Экачакру весть о том, что царь панчалов Друпада собирается выдавать замуж свою дочь Драупади, именуемую также КришнА - "черная", за смуглый цвет кожи. 
> Сваямвара Драупади,Махабхарата http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/facts/i...ahabhar_07.htm
> 
> Из Вики.....
> Драупади является не именем, а патронимом, означающим «дочь Друпады», собственное её имя по всей видимости Кришнаа (Кришни) (санскр. कृष्णा, kṛṣṇā IAST «чёрная, темная»).


_это_ может считаться авторитетным источником? почему на картинах в наших книгах Они не смуглые? В цивилизации Арьян, существовавшей 5500 лет назад были смуглые люди?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> _это_ может считаться авторитетным источником? почему на картинах в наших книгах Они не смуглые? В цивилизации Арьян, существовавшей 5500 лет назад были смуглые люди?


А что для Вас является авторитетным? Почему не знаю. Что Вы подразумеваете под словом Арьян?

----------


## Radesa das

> А что для Вас является авторитетным? Почему не знаю. Что Вы подразумеваете под словом Арьян?


слова Шрилы Прабхупады конечно, как и для всех нас.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Конечно не главное. Где это написано, что уважение к Кришне - главное служение?


Разве вы не знаете, что внимательное, безоскорбительное (уважительное) повторение Маха-Мантры - это самое важное служение преданного?





> Если не понимаете смысла наставлений, то это следование слепой вере.


Как вы определяете, что преданный не понимает смысл наставлений?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В принципе, по этой теме мне больше сказать нечего. Всем спасибо и Харе Кришна! :smilies:

----------


## Radesa das

> А что для Вас является авторитетным? Почему не знаю. Что Вы подразумеваете под словом Арьян?


поймите меня правильно, Прабху. я не упражняюсь в буквоедстве. Просто если мы называем Шри Драупади Кришной, потому-что Она "смуглая", а не потому-что она всегда думает о Кришне, мы умаляем Ее возвышенное положение. Преданные похожи на Кришну, потому-что всегда думают о Нем.

----------


## Кеша

Мыло, мочало, начинаем сначала. Удивительная тема  :smilies: 
Только решительная позиция GBC может исправить ситуацию.
Видно же, что все остаются при своих мнениях, тогда зачем продолжать спорить?  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Шрила Прабхупада употребил слово "ruining". оно означает причинять вред, а не разрушать


Я не специалист по английскому,но вот онлайн-переводчик перевел как РАЗРУШАТЬ слово ruining

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Мыло, мочало, начинаем сначала. Удивительная тема 
> Только решительная позиция GBC может исправить ситуацию.
> Видно же, что все остаются при своих мнениях, тогда зачем продолжать спорить?


Напоминаю.что посылом к этой теме было мнение Шрилы Прабхупады  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post103991

----------


## Валерий О.С.

В книге Гор Махараджа читал ,что он не разрешал проповедывать даже инициированным преданным 
А просил их только приводить к нему на проповедь 
То есть только махараджи находятся на уровне мадхьяма- адхикари и выше и могут говорить с людьми о Кришне, а все другие -неофиты 
и могут только вносить смятения в умы людей 
Я так понял это место из его книги 
Может это надо реализовать на практике ?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> В книге Гор Махараджа читал ,что он не разрешал проповедывать даже инициированным преданным 
> А просил их только приводить к нему на проповедь 
> То есть только махараджи находятся на уровне мадхьяма- адхикари и выше и могут говорить с людьми о Кришне, а все другие -неофиты 
> и могут только вносить смятения в умы людей 
> Я так понял это место из его книги 
> Может это надо реализовать на практике ?


Можно поподробней.Это Вы о какой проповеди? И лучше со ссылкой на весь текст.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Хара-это форма обращения к энергии Господа,а Кришна и Рама-формы обращения к Самому Господу.
Слова Кришна и Рама означают "высочайшее наслаждение",а Хара-это верховная энергия наслаждения
Господа(в звательном падеже Хара изменяется на Харе),которая помогает нам достичь Господа. 

Из этого пояснения,сделанного Шрилой Прабхупадой ,можно видеть,что там где это было необходимо,было дано разъяснение поменять окончание с Хара на Харе.По поводу остальных Имен мы не видим таких указаний.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Для тех,кто не знает.Випина-пурандара прабху,который упомянут в изначальном посте,а именно.......Середина девяностых. Прабху Випина-пурандара, мерно звеня караталами, старательно пропевает каждое слово утренней службы.........это ныне здравствующий Кришнананда прабху.Желающие могут с ним непосредственно встретиться (или написать,кто знает адрес его эл. почты могут обозначиться здесь) и обсудить этот вопрос.Сам лично об этом мечтаю.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Конечно же зацикливаться только на грамматической стороне вопроса не совсем правильно ибо есть наставления ачарьев по вопросу о дужовной насыщенности воспевания.Вот некоторые из них.

 Для того, чтобы достичь Кришна-премы, необходимо повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру с правильными представлениями и сознанием. Тогда святое имя будет, как сказал Шрила Прабхупада, "Танцевать на кончике Вашего языка"

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур дает исключительно красноречивое, реализованное описание этих важных моментов:

"Святое имя Кришны означает божественный звук. Его можно сравнить с лекарственной капсулой. Капсула – это не лекарство. Внешне одна капсула может выглядеть так же, как и другая, но в нутри одной капсулы может быть лекарство, а внутри другой – цианистый калий. Сама по себе капсула – это не лекарство. Кришна – это не звук святого имени Кришны; Кришна – внутри звука. Святое имя должно быть заряжено правлильным духом, а не какими-то мирскими сентиментами.

Божественный звук святого имени должен проистекать из источника, лежащего за пределами иллюзии или майи. Звук должен исходить с Голока-Вриндаваны. Просто физический звук – это не святое имя Кришны. Просто повторение слогов святого имени называется "майским" звуком. Он лишен духоной сущности. Оскорбительное повторение святого имени безжизненно.

Самой важной вещью при повторении святого имени является духовная реализация, которая лежит в его основе – это настоящее имя. Магнитофон может произносить святое имя Кришны, подобно попугаю. Но физический звук – это не Кришна. За ним должна стоять духовная истина, которая обладает сознанием. Невозможно захватить святое имя Кришны просто произнося его слоги при помощи языка. 


Шрила Прабхупада подтверждает это: "Они могут повторять, но они должны понять этот процесс повторения, это будет более действенным. Любой может повторять, но они должны знать, что "если я буду повторять должным образом, это будет более действенным." Есть одна песня Бхактвинода Тхакура: "Произносятся лишь звуки алфавита, но это не нама". Намакшара – Харе Кришна, буквы, произносятся, но это не святое имя."


Вывод.Воспеваем ,придерживаясь изначального текста и+просим о милости,что бы насытить свое воспевание духовными реализациями.

----------


## Анна К.

Такую важную и полезную тему свели к обыкновенному жуткому занудству... И все ради того, чтобы оправдать собственное нежелание улучшать воспевание, а по большому счету - свою гордость, которая не позволяет признать авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады и следовать его наставлениям.

----------


## Radesa das

> Я не специалист по английскому,но вот онлайн-переводчик перевел как РАЗРУШАТЬ слово ruining


уточните у переводчиков или у англичан, если не верите.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> уточните у переводчиков или у англичан, если не верите.


Даже в русском языке есть слово РУИНЫ,то,что разрушено.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Такую важную и полезную тему свели к обыкновенному жуткому занудству


а вот здесь очень точно вы выразились )) когда нет отношений, есть подношения(занудство)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Хара-это форма обращения к энергии Господа,а Кришна и Рама-формы обращения к Самому Господу.
> Слова Кришна и Рама означают "высочайшее наслаждение",а Хара-это верховная энергия наслаждения
> Господа(в звательном падеже Хара изменяется на Харе),которая помогает нам достичь Господа. 
> 
> Из этого пояснения,сделанного Шрилой Прабхупадой ,можно видеть,что там где это было необходимо,было дано разъяснение поменять окончание с Хара на Харе.По поводу остальных Имен мы не видим таких указаний.


Если мы заполняем какой-то документ,то нам предлагают образец-ФОРМУ заполнения.Если заполняем не правильно,то попросят переписать (не всегда это нравится заполняющему).Также и в Мантре есть имена Харе,Кришна и Рама.И там сказано.......это- ФОРМА обращения к Господу. Там где это необходимо(Хара на Харе) даны четкие указания.И если не соблюдается ФОРМА в произношении,то о какой духовной ФОРМЕ может идти речь?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Духовная бюрократия . Вы же сами процитировали БСТ _"Капсула – это не лекарство. Внешне одна капсула может выглядеть так же, как и другая, но в нутри одной капсулы может быть лекарство, а внутри другой – цианистый калий. Сама по себе капсула – это не лекарство. Кришна – это не звук святого имени Кришны; Кришна – внутри звука._". Итак, из этого следует, что форма - это не Кришна. Внешняя форма не дает мантра сиддхи. Вот когда будет мантра сиддхи, тогда вы увидите форму - рупу. Но рупа и капсула - не одно и то же. А мантра сиддхи будет когда? Вот матаджи Анна должна нам сказать про улучшение воспевания, в чем же оно состоит.


Я писал про обе стороны вопроса.На самом деле их-4е.Это-Имя,Форма,Качества и Игры,т.е Нама,Рупа.гуна,лила.Например Бхактивинода Тхакур перед смертью не произносил членораздельно мантру,но он произносил ее как мог и там была духовная составляющая.Но можем ли мы,на своем уровне подражать такому способу повторения? На самом деле нет отличия от формы Маха-мантры и Самим Господом.Поэтому для улучшения джапы советуют ставить Маха-мантру и смотреть на Ее изображение.

А про улучшение......есть 10 оскорблений Святого Имени,которых следует избегать.Одно из них-невнимательное повторение.Извините,что ответил за Анну))) Может она что-то сама добавит.

Харинама чинтамани Бхактивинода Тхакура очень доходчиво все объясняет http://audioveda.ru/union?id=186

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Духовная бюрократия .


Да))) Именно так.Истоки земной(искаженной)бюрократии в духовном мире.Эта изначальная бюрократия-авторитетность парампары.
Если у Вас на руках 100рублевая банкнота,выпущенная банком,то сколько бы вы сами не пририсовывали нулей это не будет иметь силы (или стереть нолик).Вы не сможете сказать.что бумажка и количество обеспеченного ею золота это-разные вещи.А даже наоборот.Вас могут привлечь к ответственности (для Вас это может выглядеть,как юридическая бюрократия),

Если повторять ЗАмок вместо ЗамОк и КришнА вместо КрИшна,то результаты буду явно отличаться.Кого мы зовем?Кришну,или Драупади? Две капсулы.Выбор за нами.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> не будут. Слушал десятки киртанов, где Кришна пляшет с любыми ударениями. И слушал десятки киртанов, где нет никакого Кришны несмотря на изумительно бюрократически верную внешнюю форму.


Извините,я наверное плохо объясняю.Обратитесь к своим авторитетам.Но,как говорится.......за державу обидно.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Во время повторения Маха-мантры можно смотреть на Ее изображение



Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе

А теперь можно пропеть ее.Это,как ноты для музыканта.Зачем искажать? Кто-то переписывал ноты?Будет ли это делать человек в здравом уме-вместо А (сотрет)напишет свое.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

На 01.40 минуте Чайтанья Чандра Чаран объясняет,что правильно петь Рама.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Извините,я наверное плохо объясняю.Обратитесь к своим авторитетам.Но,как говорится.......за державу обидно.


 Обращаюсь к своим авторитетам. Вот Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху, весьма уважаемый мною авторитет, поет РамА, КришнА. И даже не КришнА, а КришЕнА. С ударением на последний слог, естественно. И даже чередуя КрИшна КришнА
Вы и сами можете послушать вот здесь. 2006год Санкт Петербург.
http://webfile.ru/6686326
Или вот по этой ссылке

http://file3.webfile.ru/6686326/CCCd...b%20kirtan.MP3

А видео к сожалению у меня компьютер не показывает.

----------


## Анна К.

> А про улучшение......есть 10 оскорблений Святого Имени,которых следует избегать.Одно из них-невнимательное повторение.Извините,что ответил за Анну))) Может она что-то сама добавит. http://audioveda.ru/union?id=186


Согласна с Вами. Шачинандана Свами, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, матаджи Деваки проводят ретриты Святого имени, где речь идет как раз об улучшении воспевания. Они говорят и о внешних вещах, в том числе - о форме, и о внутреннем содержании. Очень советую послушать, а при возможности - и побывать. Там собирается много преданных, которые чувствуют потребность развивать отношения со Святым именем. Среди них большинство тех, кто практикует давно. Можно подискутировать вживую. Все-таки интернет и живой диалог сильно отличаются.

У меня есть запись последнего ретрита матаджи Деваки в Карпатах. Но там большой объем. Если мой интернет потянет, попробую выложить где-нибудь. Только не сегодня.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> У меня есть запись последнего ретрита матаджи Деваки в Карпатах. Но там большой объем. Если мой интернет потянет, попробую выложить где-нибудь. Только не сегодня.


Благодарю Вас за интерес к теме.Если это то о чем Вы говорите,то можно посмотреть здесь http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...be.rkch60LsFTE

Изучаю :good: 

Еще можно скачать ее ретрит в Киеве http://venugita.ru/viewtopic.php?t=549

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Обращаюсь к своим авторитетам. Вот Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху, весьма уважаемый мною авторитет, поет РамА, КришнА. И даже не КришнА, а КришЕнА. С ударением на последний слог, естественно. И даже чередуя КрИшна КришнА
> Вы и сами можете послушать вот здесь. 2006год Санкт Петербург.
> http://webfile.ru/6686326
> Или вот по этой ссылке
> 
> http://file3.webfile.ru/6686326/CCCd...b%20kirtan.MP3
> 
> А видео к сожалению у меня компьютер не показывает.


Я имел в виду -обратиться за РАЗЪЯСНЕНИЯМИ к своему авторитету.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Позвольте, так ведь это у вас презумпция, что авторитет неправ. Зачем же мне просить разъяснений,
> если мне ясно как божий день, что авторитет воспевает правильно? На то он и авторитет. Вот тот кто
> взбунтовался против авторитетов, тот и должен обратиться за разъяснениями. Вот например к тому же Чайтанья
> Чандре Чарану махараджу, раз уж вам (а не мне) кажется что он неправильно воспевает, то вы и обращайтесь, раз
> сомневаетесь в его воспевании, то есть в его авторитете.
> 
> А по поводу цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады, к сожалению нет возможности обратиться непосредственно к Прабхупаде
> за разъяснениями.


Я-то как раз и обратился, и получил ответ в форме ролика,где Ч Ч Ч прабху советует повторять Рама.

Воспевайте        и будьте счастливы!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Вот,примерно,такой же вопрос.......




> :
> Светлана, но ведь в тоже время есть и мнение Шрилы Прабхупады на эту тему....как же примирить все это вместе...


Есть постановление ДжиБиСи о приоритете Шрилы прабхупады в ИСККОН.Или это его положение требует опять долгих диспутов?

----------


## Рудольф

> Согласна с Вами. Шачинандана Свами, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, матаджи Деваки проводят ретриты Святого имени,


Шачинандана Махарадж как и Бхакти Вигьяна Махарадж в своих киртанах часто поют "Харе Рамо" и, согласно мнению автора статьи, не могут быть авторитетами в воспевании...

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Шачинандана Махарадж как и Бхакти Вигьяна Махарадж в своих киртанах часто поют "Харе Рамо" и, согласно мнению автора статьи, не могут быть авторитетами в воспевании...


Цель этой темы-не критиковат кого-тоь,а напомнить,как правильно,или опровергнуть выдвинутые доводы.В первом посте так и написано..........Давайте последовательно рассмотрим их наиболее веские аргументы, а позже – выслушаем доводы их оппонентов.

----------


## Светлана )

> Преданные говорят, что теперь в киртане случается новая фишка: ведущий поет "ХОРЕЙ".
>  Как же сложно это подпевать...


Офигеть, прости Господи.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А где Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, как нужно ставить ударения?


Можно его записи послушать где он мантру читает и как воспевает.Это называется-ачар-пример.Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада является ачарьей для своих последователей не зависимо от их статуса.Вопрос в том- кому он говорил повторять мантру не так,как она к нам пришла по парампаре? Лично,кому он давал такие наставления?Есть примеры?
Если поэт написал текст песни,то кому придет в голову менять ее слова.Есть поговорка-из песни слов не выкинешь.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Если поэт написал текст песни,то кому придет в голову менять ее слова.Есть поговорка-из песни слов не выкинешь.


Стихи сами по себе и произносимые в песне не меняются от того,что к ним добавили музыкальное сопровождение.

 Шрила Прабхупада в беседе со своими учениками 27.04.67: « Мантра – это не обыкновенная звуковая вибрация. Нам нужно беречь энергию мантры, повторяя ее без оскорблений, оставаясь чистыми. Если вы оскверните мантру, тогда она утеряет всю силу».

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Думаю ,что есть простое повторение мантры в джапе и там надо все четко проговаривать 
А есть пение мантры на разные мотивы раги и прочее 
и в этом случае можно видоизменять мантру в силу того, что при пении включается внутренний механизм творчества 
это уже не джапа-медитация а скорее искусство и думаю, что Кришна в случае нашего пения мантры так ее и воспринимает 
как песню а не мантру в чистом виде ИМХО

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Думаю ,что есть простое повторение мантры в джапе и там надо все четко проговаривать 
> А есть пение мантры на разные мотивы раги и прочее 
> и в этом случае можно видоизменять мантру в силу того, что при пении включается внутренний механизм творчества 
> это уже не джапа-медитация а скорее искусство и думаю, что Кришна в случае нашего пения мантры так ее и воспринимает 
> как песню а не мантру в чистом виде ИМХО


В том-то и дело,что ИМХО)))Представляете что будет через 10 000 лет?

Например Шриле Прабхупаде не нравились такие варианты исполнения......

В бенгальском киртане принято петь, ведя голос то вверх, то вниз, не произнося при этом никаких определенных слов. Например, певец поет "Харе Кришна", растягивая слоги все больше и больше, вверх и вниз, так что маха-мантра почти теряется в демонстрациях гибкости его голоса.
"Харееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееее...
еееееееееееееееееееееееееииииииии.....еееееееееееиииииииииииии........
Хааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа
...ааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааарррррреееееееееееееееее
ееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееееее"
Подобные искажения святого имени очень ценятся в Бенгалии, но Шрила Прабхупада называл это "завываниями"  и всегда останавливал бенгальских преданных в Майапуре ИССКОН, когда бы они ни пытались делать так.

Лично смотрел вчера вечерний киртан с фестиваля и наблюдал этот вариант в полной его "красе".

К стати прослушал ретрит матаджи Деваки о Святом Имени и она там сказала такую фразу...............в Кали-югу люди берут что-то ценное и стягивают это вниз,осверняют.

И еще на счет творчества,Шрила Прабхупада...........
Касательно твоего вопроса о бенгальском стиле киртана и игры на мриданге, есть один или два самых лучших стиля. Вводить больше стилей не годится. Это станет препятствием. Если мы будем делать столь явный упор на стиле киртана, тогда это будет просто подражание. Эмоции преданности – это самое важное. Если мы делаем упор на инструмент и стиль, то внимание будет отвлекаться на этот стиль. С духовной точки зрения это будет поражение. (Письмо к Сатсварупе Госвами, 30 июня 1976 г.)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Можно его записи послушать где он мантру читает и как воспевает.Это называется-ачар-пример.Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада является ачарьей для своих последователей не зависимо от их статуса.Вопрос в том- кому он говорил повторять мантру не так,как она к нам пришла по парампаре? Лично,кому он давал такие наставления?Есть примеры?
> Если поэт написал текст песни,то кому придет в голову менять ее слова.Есть поговорка-из песни слов не выкинешь.


В джапе Прабхупада повторяет харЕ, а в киртанах поет хАре. Так что можно значит и рамА и кришнА.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> В джапе Прабхупада повторяет харЕ, а в киртанах поет хАре. Так что можно значит и рамА и кришнА.


По  поводу Харе есть указания.Оно меняется в зависимости от падежа.В отношении Рама и Кришна таких указаний нет.Это оговорено в рекомендации по чтению джапы.

А есть записи где он поет РамО,или КришнО? Или еще как-то? Вот если бы мы слышали в его исполнении такое разнообразие тогда-да.Может дадите ссылку на такие записи?Может я еще не слышал?










Повторять и воспевать это-одно и тоже.Никому не придет же в голову во время джапы повторять не так как это повторяется.

Вообще-то ситуация развивается так же как и с заповедью Не убий.Многие последователи Христа утверждают,что это относится только к людям.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> По  поводу Харе есть указания.Оно меняется в зависимости от падежа.В отношении Рама и Кришна таких указаний нет.Это оговорено в рекомендации по чтению джапы.
> 
> А есть записи где он поет РамО,или КринО? Или еще как-то? Вот если бы мы слышали в его исполнении такое разнообразие тогда-да.Может дадите ссылку на такие записи?Может я еще не слышал?


Где это указания по поводу харЕ и хАре?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Где это указания по поводу харЕ и хАре?


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post104960
Даже, если предположить,что вольности в изменении мантры допустимы.то это допустимо в рамках,данных ачарьей.А именно в отношении Имени Хара.

Манта известна издавна.Но раньше она звучала по-другому.Сначала произносилось Харе Рама,но Господь чайтанья изменил ход событий и дал Харе Кришна вначале.Но один был Самим Господом,а другой ачарьей.Изменять и менять уполномочены только они.

Есть в искусстве такая категория людей-пародисты.Но к ним не относятся серьезно.понимая,что это-шутка.

Вообще-то эта тема-один Большой вопрос к руководству ИСККОНа о наших фундаментальных принципах.Сейчас проходит фестиваль.Это-самая хорошая возможность что-то обсудить по этой теме. К сожалению ссылка на чат в скайпе не работает.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Э, нет, батенька. То изменения хара на харе. И про изменение буквы, а не ударения. А Прабхупада произносит по разному именно харЕ и хАре. Есть наставления про ударение? Точно также и нет наставлений про ударение Кришна и Рама.


Может еще кто-то подключится и объяснит этот момент?
Имеется в виду само по себе изменение слова Хара.То ,что его можно поменять.Сам принцип.
Кто-то в лекции даже сказал,что тот кто повторяет ХарЕ  вернется к Кришне быстрее чем тот,кто повторяет ХАре.Но могу и ошибаться (не могу ссылку привести).Еще раз мантра,как она есть 
При изменении ХАре на ХарЕ смысл не меняется (одна и та же личность-Радхарани).Если же поменять КрИшна на КришнА,то это будет уже другая личность (Драупади).Равно.как и Рама на РамО,или РАмааааа.Ч Ч Ч в ролике говорит,что это уже женский род-не то.Вот если поменялось бы на Хари(чего у Шрилы Прабхупады мы не замечаем),то это тоже была бы другая личность.Но мы же не повторяем ХарИ кришна.Почему?Потому что тогда выкидываем Радхарани (Хари) из этих двух Имен.


ЗЫ,Извините,но Вы мне сыночком никогда не были)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> В любом случае, если Искон следует до мелочей каждому слову Прабхупады, тогда нужно не придумывать, а следовать. Но следовать не своим придумкам, а именно Прабхупаде. Тогда отменить все киртаны неправильные, отменить все мелодии разные и т.д. Но этого не происходит. Либо Джибиси должно издать указ, как воспевать, либо не нужно здесь на форуме критиковать как другие воспевают и утверждать свою точку зрения как соответствующую точке зрения ачарьи или джибиси. Иначе у людей, читающих форум может сложиться неправильное понимание вопроса. Вопрос воспевания мантры важный и можно лишь поделиться собственными мыслями. Своим ИМХО. А вы пытаетесь выдать свою точку зрения как истинную. А кто не согласен с вашей точкой зрения, говорите вы, обратитесь за разъяснениями к старшим (могут подумать, что вы выражаете точку зрения старших, а это не так).
> 
> Если это не ваше имхо, тогда где прямые указания Прабхупады или джибиси? Нету. А раз нету, то и не надо спекулировать. Можно спекулировать самому себе, вот типа мои мысли, а не так, чтобы эту спекуляцию выдавать как истину в последней инстанции, обязательную для исполнения всеми исконовцами. А то по вашим спекуляциям получается весь Искон неправильно воспевает, начиная с духовных учителей и джибиси. Вот так секты и плодятся. То крестимся не в ту сторону, не теми пальцами и проч. ерунда. Извините за прямоту.


Православные сейчас ВСЕ крестяться тремя перстами,но изначально была мудра.Знаете про это? А потом пришел некий Никон и все поменял.И теперь карму на себе замыкают.Така вот.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> В любом случае, если Искон следует до мелочей каждому слову Прабхупады, тогда нужно не придумывать, а следовать.


Полностью согласен!!! Но есть и те.кто не может ПОКА чему-то следовать.Но не нужно возводить это в ранг закона.Например китайцы не могут звук Р призносить.Но это же не занчит,что весь ИСККОН должен под них подстроиться.

Когда я пришел в ИСККОН  я вообще не мог слово Кришна выговорить.Месяц пытался.Речевой аппарат у нас так устроен калиюжно.Но ложняк говорит-ты ачарья))) Мы все у ного АЧАРЬИ.Например в пранаме мантре моего Гуру есть слова......нама ачарья падайя......т.е тот,кто у стоп АЧАРЬИ.

Или мне должны объяснить,что я не прав.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Это лишь ваше субъективное мнение, никакое не указание старших и не наставление. Неправильно посылать несогласных с вашим субъективным мнением за разъяснениями к старшим. Вы как будто показываете, что выражаете точку зрения старших, а это не так. Старшие не подтвердят вашу точку зрения. Во всяком случае надо услышать их самих.
> 
> Потому я и сказал, что вы как отец, даете наставления, а между тем это не наставления, а лишь субъективное мнение. Извините за фамильярность.
> 
> То же самое неправильно ссылаться на ЧЧЧд в вопросе ударений, который сам воспевает КришнА и РамА. Наоборот, своим воспеванием ЧЧЧд опровергает вашу идею о фиксированных ударениях.


Может и не прав.Время покажет.Но это трудно будет сделать,т.к я узнал об этой мантре из книг Шрилы Прабхупады.И год повторял ее и не знал,что есть еще кто-то помимо него.

P/S Просьба не обвинять меня в ритвицизме)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Это лишь ваше субъективное мнение, никакое не указание старших и не наставление. Неправильно посылать несогласных с вашим субъективным мнением за разъяснениями к старшим.


 Если Вы уж начали про этикет,то я по отношению к Вам являюсь старшим преданным.Де-юре,что называется.А у меня в свою очередь свои старшие.Парампара.Понимаете?А у всех старших в ИСККОН старший-Шрила Прабхупада.Все равны перед ним.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если Вы уж начали про этикет,то я по отношению к Вам являюсь старшим преданным.Де-юре,что называется.А у меня в свою очередь свои старшие.Парампара.Понимаете?А у всех старших в ИСККОН старший-Шрила Прабхупада.Все равны перед ним.


Но ведь мы должны следовать каждый своему гуру? Вот я и следую. И противоречий с Прабхупадой не вижу. Гуру говорит - мантра - внешняя форма, главное - суть. Нужно стремиться сохранять внешнюю форму до поры до времени, но не в ущерб сути, суть в миллион раз важнее. Внешняя форма служит сути, а не наоборот. Когда суть проявится, тогда внешняя форма перестанет быть мертвой и формальной, а станет живой слугой. И даже она не должна сразу же быть мертвой и фиксированной, иначе это просто идол. Даже форма, она дышит и живет. Её нельзя вместить в шаблон.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Но ведь мы должны следовать каждый своему гуру? Вот я и следую. И противоречий с Прабхупадой не вижу. Гуру говорит - мантра - внешняя форма, главное - суть. Нужно стремиться сохранять внешнюю форму до поры до времени, но не в ущерб сути, суть в миллион раз важнее. Внешняя форма служит сути, а не наоборот. Когда суть проявится, тогда внешняя форма перестанет быть мертвой и формальной, а станет живой слугой. И даже она не должна сразу же быть мертвой и фиксированной, иначе это просто идол. Даже форма, она дышит и живет. Её нельзя вместить в шаблон.


Кто так говорит? Можно цитату или ссылку на лекцию? Пока что у Вас одни только ИМХО.
А я Вам привожу цитату Шрилы Прабхупады,где он просит ничего не менять.
Повторяйте  и будьте счастливы.

И если не трудно ,напишите свой вариант Маха-мантры.Я ж не могу слышать .как Вы воспеваете,то хотя бы увижу текст.

А на счет сути внутренней и внешней.то нет разницы.Маха-мантра не принадлежит миру двойственности.
А еще лучше,обратитесь к Ч Ч Чну и все выясните.

Харе Кришна это-Божество.Если есть определенные правила размера для изготовления Божеств-мурти,то почему можно искажать Божество-мантру? Даже на мантру а Наму.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

В Пуранах приводится страшная статистика: если человек совершит сто оскорблений, он станет лицемером. Если человек оскорбляет вайшнавов и занимается практикой бхакти, он становится лицемером. Тысяча оскорблений лишает человека способности совершать аскезы на пути бхакти. То есть человек лишается способности следовать каким-то принципам, как-то ограничивать себя. Просто превращается в животное. Десять тысяч оскорблений вообще лишают его возможности заниматься бхакти. Он больше не сможет произнести святое имя. Поэтому есть только одно препятствие на пути бхакти – апарадха, оскорбление. Есть только одна мера предосторожности – уважение и внимательность к гуру, к вайшнавам, к святому имени. Гуру, вайшнавы, святое имя – все это проявления духовной реальности. Если мы не уважаем их – мы проявляем недопустимую неосторожность. Если мы оскорбили их, есть одно лекарство – это раскаяние.

Так что может быть не рисковать?

Но если нету строгих правил,то зачем тогда наставление читать внимательно?
Вот и подсчитаем.......много лет воспеваем с оскорблениями,а потом удивляемся почему люди уходят.Может быть и в этом причина? Панча таттва прощает оскорбления.но и говорится,что можно 1000 лет воспевать и толку не будет.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Женя,есть три стадии в воспевании.Это-оскорбительное.очистительное и чистое.Может Вы,находясь на первой стадии интуитивно настаиваете на таком стиле? Может быть в этом суть Ваших сомнений? Эта же тема об эталоне.Понимаете? О чистом воспевании.
И если Вы обратитесь к гуру,то я знаю даже.что он Вам ответит.Видя Ваше несовершенство он скажет повторяй так как хочешь(СУТЬ-ПОВТОРЯЙ ХОТЬ ЧТО-ТО).Он видит наше желание.Заставлять никто никого не будет.Ибо видя Ваше несовершенство и не способность следовать чему-то (пока) нельзя давать личные наставления.ибо не выполнив их ученик совершит оскорбления.

Это хорошо можно понять на примере с маленьким ребенком.который спрашивает у отца о том откуда дети появляются.Отец ,видя малый разум сына.может сказать что их приносит аист.Но повзрослев.сын поймет истину.Так что всему свое время.Самое плохое.что мы на своем уровне пытаемся отстаивать свои ошибки и возвести их в ранг закона.Вот что опасно.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

И так Маха-мантра дана Шри Кришна-Чайтаньей.Выглядит(и произносится)так
 
Шрила Прабхупада Ее просто озвучил.И никто не имеет права что-то менять.Или имеет?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Про аиста мне понравилось. Несомненно, повзрослев духовно, мы поймем истину.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И если Вы обратитесь к гуру,то я знаю даже.что он Вам ответит.Видя Ваше несовершенство он скажет повторяй так как хочешь(СУТЬ-ПОВТОРЯЙ ХОТЬ ЧТО-ТО).


Не думаю, что гуру будет тянуть время в этом случае, гуру сразу учат произносить Маха-мантру правильно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Обращаюсь к своим авторитетам. Вот Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху, весьма уважаемый мною авторитет, поет РамА, КришнА. И даже не КришнА, а КришЕнА. С ударением на последний слог, естественно. И даже чередуя КрИшна КришнА
> Вы и сами можете послушать вот здесь. 2006год Санкт Петербург.


Что смещение ударения на последний слог в имени "Кришна" недопустимо, поскольку при долгом ударном "А" на санскрите получается другое имя, знают все. Не слушала запись, но если гуру действительно так поет, это неправильно. Даже если это распевка согласно мелодии, в том и дело, что согласно законам фонетики, более долгий звук и придает ударность слогу, редуцируя гласные других слогов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мне представляется интересным обсудить произношение церебрального звука "н" в имени "Кришна". В английских книгах он описывается - как с слове "sing". Это явный носовой звук. В русских книгах - что носовым произносится "н" с верхней точкой. Но и в русских, и в английских книгах "Кришна" пишется с нижней точкой в звуке "н".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Возвращаясь к распеванию второго слога в "Кришна", ни могу припомнить, чтобы Прабхупада распевал его в бхаджанах или киртанах. Всегда более сильный посыл у первого слога.

То, что от акцентирования слога до такой степени меняется смысл слова, можно понять по тому, как например, в русских предложениях может измениться смысл от переставления слов в начало или конец предложения. Или, как уже приводили пример - зАмок и замОк.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Проведите эксперимент. 
Пропойте фразу "ключ от замка" (имея в виду здание), вовсю распевая второй слог, вот так, даже ударив первый слог : 

"ключ от зАмкаааааа-аа"

По меньшей мере вы собъете слушателя с толку, а по большей - он явно будет думать, что речь о ключе от дверного замкА. 

Вот и думайте, что получается, когда распевают в маха-мантре второй слог в "Кришна", если это есть имя Драупади. 

"Драупади является не именем, а патронимом, означающим «дочь Друпады», а собственное её имя по всей видимости Кришнаа (Кришни) (санскр. कृष्णा, kṛṣṇ*ā* )".

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Проведите эксперимент. 
> Пропойте фразу "ключ от замка" (имея в виду здание), вовсю распевая второй слог, вот так, даже ударив первый слог : 
> 
> "ключ от зАмкаааааа-аа"
> 
> По меньшей мере вы собъете слушателя с толку, а по большей - он явно будет думать, что речь о ключе от дверного замкА. 
> 
> Вот и думайте, что получается, когда распевают в маха-мантре второй слог в "Кришна", если это есть имя Драупади. 
> 
> "Драупади является не именем, а патронимом, означающим «дочь Друпады», а собственное её имя по всей видимости Кришнаа (Кришни) (санскр. कृष्णा, kṛṣṇ*ā* )".


А какое толкование с точки зрения сансрита имеет слово РамО?Я слышал.что это может быть -богатство,слава.Но мугу ошибаться.Есть ли подтверждение? Вы не в курсе,матаджи Раджа Кумари даси?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

И так.Слово внимательно значит Рама.а не РамО.Еще раз цитата Шрилы Прабхупады....

"Кто это, Рамо?"

Вишнуджана Свами пел Харе Кришна, где он изменял Рама на Рамо. Шрила Прабхупада услышал это и остановил его, спрашивая "Кто это Рамо ?"

Вишнуджана Свами посмотрел вверх и ничего не ответил, Шрила Прабхупада упрекнул ученика, сказав " ты разрушаешь наше движение". Затем Прабхупада попросил быть внимательным " это Рама" и пошёл дальше.

В наставлениях к джапе тоже присутствует это слово ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО.

Следовательно тот,кто не воспевает Рама является разрушителем?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Что смещение ударения на последний слог в имени "Кришна" недопустимо, поскольку при долгом ударном "А" на санскрите получается другое имя, знают все. Не слушала запись, но если гуру действительно так поет, это неправильно. Даже если это распевка согласно мелодии, в том и дело, что согласно законам фонетики, более долгий звук и придает ударность слогу, редуцируя гласные других слогов.


Почему бы вам это сказать не мне, а Чайтанье Чандре Чарану махараджу? А то получается обсуждать преданных в их отсутсвие. Как это согласуется с вайшнавским этикетом?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Русский или украинский язык тут неприменим. По такой логике можно менять окончания в падежах Кришны, Кришне, Кришной, Кришну и это все делают, то есть допустимо. В то же время, когда поют Кришно, то почему то уже недопустимо. Где логика? Хотя в украинском языке это законная форма обращения - Кришно, Рамо. Даже мультик так переведен - Эй Кришно! А ведь в мантре нужно звать Кришну.
> 
> По моему сделали из мухи слона и теперь не знают куда деваться от нагрянувших проблем. 
> 
> Тогда давайте уж вернемся к обсуждению, что нужно в падежах не изменять Кришна на Кришну, а употреблять Кришнау, Кришнае, Кришнаой и проч.
> 
> Бред, не правда ли?
> 
> А насчет пения Прабхупады, как раз таки он пел длинно последний слог. Но ударение на первый.


Русский или украинский язык тут неприменим.Мантра дана на санскрите.МОлОдец!!!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Почему в отсутствие? Матаджи сказала мне про ЧЧЧд, а я не хочу слушать критику махараджа в его отсутствии (и даже в присутствии). Я ей (в её присутствие) посоветовал обратиться с её критикой к самому махараджу, раз уж она так хочет его критиковать. Что не так? Как по мне махарадж поет изумительно и совершенно правильно. Мне только остается обратиться к нему с просьбой, чтобы он еще что-то спел. У меня нет повода обращаться к нему с критикой.


Все зависит от Вашего умонастроения.Если смиренно задается вопрос,то и ответ можно получить.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Ну вот у кого вопрос или сомнения, пусть тот смиренно и спрашивает у махараджа. А я тут причем? Я просто сказал, что за спиной у махараджей нехорошо обсуждать что они якобы неправильно поют и разводить тут целую философию из этого. Обратитесь к махараджам и спросите смиренно - почему они неправильно поют, а то мы тут таким умные, все за них решили и даже обосновали по шастрам.


Ну вот у кого вопрос или сомнения, пусть тот смиренно и спрашивает у махараджа. А я тут причем? Я просто сказал, что за спиной у махараджей нехорошо обсуждать что они якобы ПРАВИЛЬНО поют и разводить тут целую философию из этого. Обратитесь к махараджам и спросите смиренно - почему они неправильно поют, а то мы тут таким умные, все за них решили и даже обосновали по шастрам.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Ну вот


Если нет конкретных вопросов по теме,то общение с Вами прекращаю.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Обращаться должен тот, кому кажется что воспевание НЕПРАВИЛЬНО.


Обращаться должен тот, кому кажется что воспевание ПРАВИЛЬНО

Ключевое слово-КАЖЕТСЯ.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Посмею сделать предсказание.Через какое-то время в ИСККОН начнется кризис,будем искать причины и выяснится,что воспевали неправильно,что и привело к жизни такой.Будет проводиться реформа воспевания,акцент будет делаться на правильном произношении Святого Имени,будут семинары на эту тему,акцент в лекциях будет задаваться такой,появятся курсы по обучению воспевания,эта дисциплина войдет в программу "Бхакта-програм",добавьте что-нибудь от себя.Постепенно таким образом мы преодолеем кризис и все будет хорошо.Такой ценой мы уясним,что воспевать надо правильно,а не как хочется,то есть служить СИ,а не ставить его на службу своему ложному эго.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Посмею сделать предсказание.Через какое-то время в ИСККОН начнется кризис,будем искать причины и выяснится,что воспевали неправильно,что и привело к жизни такой.Будет проводиться реформа воспевания,акцент будет делаться на правильном произношении Святого Имени,будут семинары на эту тему,акцент в лекциях будет задаваться такой,появятся курсы по обучению воспевания,эта дисциплина войдет в программу "Бхакта-програм",добавьте что-нибудь от себя.Постепенно таким образом мы преодолеем кризис и все будет хорошо.Такой ценой мы уясним,что воспевать надо правильно,а не как хочется,то есть служить СИ,а не ставить его на службу своему ложному эго.


Видимо это-русская бхава такая.....разрушить все до основания,а затем))) Прабхупада понимал и предупреждал......ruining!!!

Хотел еще по теме дополнить.Мы знаем,что долгое время у власти в Бенгалии были коммунисты.Не разрешали строить и чинили различные препятствия.Странно,что те,кто Окает ссылаются на бенгальский стиль.Возможно это тонкий ход коммунистической пропаганды?Кто был в Майапуре,я думаю,помнят еще эти звезды на жилищах местных жителей.Это могло произойти и неосознанно.Если так искажали во времена Шрилы Прабхупады,то после его ухода это им можно было сделать намного легче.А уж они-то могла найти в Индии квалифицированных кала-чело.Всего-то делов-переставить ударение и окончание и сиди,жди.когда все само разрушится.Пусть танцуют,пусть поют,но наповерку идет процесс разрушения.ГениальнООООООО!!! Это вопрос,а не утверждение)))Может кто-то из спецслужб ответит?)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> ,добавьте что-нибудь от себя.


Будет настоящая САНкиртана)))

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Не думаю,что коммунисты способны на тонкие ходы.

----------


## Светлана )

А демонА способны.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Не думаю,что коммунисты способны на тонкие ходы.


Есть статья Вишвамитры прабху о том,как они тонко работали в ССССР

/////То есть КГБ все настолько ловко подстроил, что у нас забрали наши же фотографии, где мы были сняты на встрече. //// Так работал КГБ: очень четко, изящно, ни к чему не придерешься.

http://www.krishna.ru/news/15-news/3...shvamitra.html

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А демонА способны.


Так это-синонимы.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Ещё бы *ИСККОН* писАли правельно, а то ..

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А какое толкование с точки зрения сансрита имеет слово РамО?Я слышал.что это может быть -богатство,слава.Но мугу ошибаться.Есть ли подтверждение? Вы не в курсе,матаджи Раджа Кумари даси?


Не в курсе.  

Знаю еще, что РамА, с долгим ударным вторым "а", относится к РамА-деви, возлюбленной супруге, духовной потенции Верховного Господа. Это из стихов Брахма-самхиты.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Посмею сделать предсказание.Через какое-то время в ИСККОН начнется кризис,будем искать причины и выяснится,что воспевали неправильно,что и привело к жизни такой.


 +1, давно думала то же сказать
Только, по-моему, кризис и не прекращался, и с новыми прихожанами ситуация становится какой-то все менее управляемой... если хотя бы посмотреть, как на форумах с инициированными преданными разговаривают те, кто в философии просто еще не разбираются... Главное - отстоять свою точку зрения, а то что при этом еще пока даже не сознают положения Кришны - ну и что, зато в постах много букв.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Почему бы вам это сказать не мне, а Чайтанье Чандре Чарану махараджу? А то получается обсуждать преданных в их отсутсвие. Как это согласуется с вайшнавским этикетом?


Я написала, что не слушала пения Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана прабху по вашим ссылкам. И я написала: "если он так поет". Может быть, надо было аккуратнее сказать : "кто бы так ни пел"... Так вот, кто бы так ни пел - это неправильно, и это знает любой бхакта, прошедший нормальное обучение в ИСККОН под руководством старших преданных. Высказывание своего личного мнения на форумах, отличного от мнения сразу нескольких инициированных преданных, уж наверное знающих философию лучше, - обучением не является. По вашим словам не очень скажешь, что вы проходите обучение в ИСККОН... Вы здесь уже сами учите...

Если вы считаете себя учеником Е.М.Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана прабху, можно повторять его слова, примеры из лекций и т.п. Однако вы пишете отсебятину, навроде рассуждений о том, что Кришна как Ишвара находится на одном уровне с другими Ишварами. 

Я не могу потратить столько времени и читать ваши ответы мне, простите. Не могу позволить себе тратить время на детальные разговоры, если вы не усвоили еще самые начала философии Бхагаватам, но пишете при этом такие длинные посты, то есть беретесь наставлять других. 

Вам я ответила только потому, что форум читают и совсем начинающие преданные, и какие-то ориентиры они должны иметь. Поскольку вижу, что никто из старших преданных вам не отвечает, то взяла уже на себя такую смелость.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

И еще аргумент в пользу справедливости.Есть три критерия в определении истины.Это-гуру,садху и шастры.1.Шастры-Маха-мантра дана нам в них в таком виде в каом ее нам представил 2.садху-Шрила Прабхупада.3й критерий не выдерживает критики (конструктивной).Или выдерживает? Это должен решить каждый.кто считает себя последователем наследия Шрилы Прабхупады.

И я согласен с участниками,что эта тема спасет ИСККОН  в самую трудную минуту его существования.А ИСККОН  в свою очередь спасет в самую трудную минуту весь мир,как и предсказывал ачарья-основатель.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Получается многие махараджи не прошли нормальное обучение в Исккон под руководством старших преданных?
> 
> Я вам могу большой список таких киртанов сделать от разных действущих инициирующих гуру в искон. Разве эти киртаны инициирующих гуру Исккон - мое личное мнение? 
> 
> В качестве "и т.п." годятся киртаны? И не от одного гуру в Исккон, а от многих.


Список Шиндлера хотите создать?)))

Женя,Ты не понял сути темы,успокойся.Она не для того что бы ОСУДИТЬ кого-то,а для того что бы ПОМОЧЬ.А для этого нужен диагноз.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Еще бы понять кто больше болен, врач или пациент. Должны быть критерии. Отвечающим этим критериями людям дают титул Свами, Госвами и возможность принимать учеников. 
> _"Уравновешенный человек, способный контролировать речь, совладать с требованиями ума, умеющий сдерживать гнев и укрощать побуждения языка, желудка и гениталий, обладает всеми качествами, необходимыми для того, что бы принимать учеников повсюду в мире."_ (Нектар наставлений.)
> Вы собираетесь лечить такого человека? От чего вы собираетесь лечить, можно узнать? Помочь ему в чем? Однако это он обладает качествами помогать, а не мы. Кто врач, кто пациент?....
> Философия философией, спекуляции спекуляциями, а качества качествами.


Гуру это и одновременно ученик своего гуру.Большенство действующих гуру-ученики Шрилы Прабхупады.А Ч Ч Ч мне,например-духовный брат.А духовного брата надо воспринимать,как самого (общего нашего)гуру.А наш с ним общий гуру....вобщем у него с дикцией все в порядке.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

ошибочно указан источник. Правильно - Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я вам могу большой список таких киртанов сделать от разных действущих инициирующих гуру в искон. Разве эти киртаны инициирующих гуру Исккон - мое личное мнение? .


Что, и все они поют КришнА вместо КрИшна? Рамо вместо Рама? 
Но даже если и было бы так, как вы утверждаете,  суть-то в том, что преданные знают от Шрилы Прабхупады, как должно быть правильно. 

Вы просто ищете, чем бы подтвердить свою точку зрения насчет несущественности правильного произношения для маха-мантры. А вам отвечают преданные, которым не кажется что-то, как вам, но  они знают, как правильно. А вот почему это знание игнорируют на киртанах так многие, что с разных ятр идут жалобы - это уже другой вопрос. 

И простите, но я уже писала, подробно отвечать на ваши посты не собираюсь. Вы сначала ступите на путь смиренного ученика гуру, а то вам уже который раз пишут, насколько это заметно, что вы не получаете правильного обучения и пишете отсебятину, навроде положения Кришны на одном уровне с другими Ишварами.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> ошибочно указан источник. Правильно - Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита


Гуру,шастры,садху. Это сложно понять?  ИСККОН это-Шрила Прабхупада.Все остальные-его последователи.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

ПРИНЯТО:

Что GBC одобряет следующее заявление:

«Как Ачарья-Основатель Международного Общества Сознания Кришны (ИСККОН), обладающий особой квалификацией учитель и высший авторитет в нашем обществе, Шрила Прабхупада связан уникальными отношениями с каждым преданным ИСККОН.

Господь Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, является изначальным гуру, чья Божественная Милость нисходит через посредство гуру парампары. По сути, преданный к конечном итоге освобождается Шри Кришной действующим через комбинацию различных проявлений Его Милости. Они включают в себя (но не ограничиваются приводимым перечислением) чайтья гуру, Шрилу Прабхупаду, гуру парампару, дикша гуру преданного, иных шикша гуру, Святое Имя, шастры и девять процессов преданного служения.

В рамках данных совместно действующих элементов, Шрила Прабхупада, как Ачарья-Основатель Международного Общества Сознания Кришны, является занимающим особое положение гуру для всех членов ИСККОН. Всем членам ИСККОН, всем грядущим поколениям рекомендуется искать прибежища у Шрилы Прабхупады через его книги, наставления, служение, и созданное им общество, ИСККОН.

Все члены ИСККОН, занимающие положение лидеров, включая дикша и шикша гуру, обязаны нести совместное служение под руководством Руководящего Комитета ИСККОН (GBC), чтобы исполнить наставления Шрилы Прабхупады, данные им в его книгах, лекциях и личном общении. [1]

В целом, основной обязанностью всех дикша гуру, шикша гуру и других, занимающих положение лидеров, является помогать Шриле Прабхупаде в его служении его Гуру Махараджу Шриле Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуру, и нашей Брахма Мадхава Гаудиа Сампрадае.

Те, кто принимает на себя служение в качестве дикша гуру или шикша гуру в ИСККОН, должны быть образцом в том, как они представляют Шрилу Прабхупаду через свои слова и поведение. Шикша гуру дает духовные наставления и вдохновляет от имени Шрилы Прабхупады и нашей гуру парампары. Дикша гуру дает духовные наставления, вдохновляет, дает официальную инициацию, духовное имя, и затем начитывает священные Гаятри мантры квалифицированному ученику как служение Шриле Прабхупаде и гуру парампаре.

Шрила Прабхупада ясно объяснил, что преданные, которые строго следуют принципам сознания Кришны, действуют, находясь на платформе освобождения, и, по сути, являются чистыми преданными, даже если на самом деле они могут быть еще не освобождены. [2] (Подобное беспримесное преданное служение необязательно определяется ролью или положением в служении. Оно определяется личной реализацией).

Те, кто принимает на себя служение в качестве дикша гуру или шикша гуру в ИСККОН, обязаны быть строгими последователями наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады, и, покуда они им следуют, они действуют на платформе освобождения. Следовательно, они могут служить, как повелел Шрила Прабхупада, квалифицированными представителями Господа и гуру парампары и являться носителями их милости. Тем не менее, должно быть четкое понимание, что если подобные дикша гуру или шикша гуру отклонятся от строгого следования, они могут пасть со своего положения.

Таким образом, действовать как дикша гуру в ИСККОН означает служить под руководством GBC и в сотрудничестве с другими управляющими органами ИСККОН действуя как «обычный гуру» в соответствии с указанием Шрилы Прабхупады.»

Данное заявление, хотя является окончательно сформулированным, не является исчерпывающим в своем описании данных принципов. GBC может издать дополнительные заявления и документы в будущем для дальнейшего разъяснения особого положения Ачарьи-Основателя Шрилы Прабхупады, ролей и обязанностей тех, кто несет служение в качестве гуру в нашем обществе, и связанных с этим обязанностей членов ИСККОН и инициированных преданных.

Все члены GBC должны распространить данное заявление во все храмы, сообщества и общины ИСККОН посредством подобающих средств коммуникации для информирования всех членов ИСККОН. Это заявление также должно изучаться при обучении на курсах ИСККОН, включая Курс Ученика ИСККОН, Семинар Духовного Лидерства: Деятельность Гуру в ИСККОН, и другие уместные программы. Чтение данного заявления, и подтверждение того, что оно было прочитано перед инициацией, должно стать частью теста для всех кандидатов на инициацию.http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...86%D0%B8%D1%8F

Еще раз напоминаю,что это-не попытка критиковать без причины,это- смиренная попытка помочь.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Еще один важный момент в отношениях со Святым Именем.Хотя этот пример показывает умонастроение майавади.но искренние бхакты могут из этой истории протестировать себя.Как я воспеваю? Тянет ли меня на публике особенно воспевать внимательно,и из меня все еще сочится эта майавадская бхава стать Ишварой?История такова (не  буду ее всю приводить,только эпизод).И так......

 Санньяси майавади называют себя Нарайаной. В Варанаси и по сей день очень много санньяси майавади. Некоторые люди, видевшие Господа во время Его санкиртаны, считали, что Он и есть истинный Нарайана, и об этом стало известно в лагере великого санньяси Пракашананды.
В Индии постоянно идет своего рода духовное соперничество между школами майавады и бхагаваты. Поэтому Пракашананда, получив известия о Господе и зная, что Он является санньяси-вайшнавом, пренебрежительно отозвался о Нем перед теми, кто сообщил эту новость. Он осудил деятельность Господа за то, что Tот проповедовал движение санкиртаны, которое, по мнению Пракашананды, было религиозной сентиментальностью. Пракашананда глубоко изучил "Веданту" и советовал своим последователям уделять внимание ей и не участвовать в санкиртане.

Одному благочестивому брахману, ставшему преданным Господа, не понравились критические замечания Пракашананды, и он отправился к Господу, чтобы выразить Ему свои сожаления по этому поводу. Он рассказал Ему, что, когда он произнес имя Господа в присутствии санньяси Пракашананды, тот в ответ резко отозвался о Господе, хотя брахман слышал, как Пракашананда несколько раз произносил имя Чаитанйи. Брахман был удивлен тем, что санньяси Пракашананда не может воспроизвести звук "Кришна" даже один раз, хотя неоднократно произносил имя "Чаитанйа".

Улыбаясь, Господь объяснил преданному брахману, почему майавади не могут произнести святого имени Кришны:  "Mайавади являются оскорбителями лотосных стоп Кришны, хотя у них постоянно на устах такие слова, как брахма, атма, чаитанйа и т.д.

А тот, кто совершает оскорбления лотосных стоп Кришны, действительно не способен произнести Его святое имя. http://prabhupada.com.ua/SB/1/1_vved.html

О чем эта история? Кто-то скажет.что это же про матерых майавади!!! Но искренний бхакта Кришны поймет насколько сильно в нас еще это желание занять Его место.Даже сейчас.зная все это,лично мне.трудно преодолет оскорбительное воспевание,еще проскакивает это РамО И КришнО.Наедине еще как-то мы придерживаемся правил,а когда на публике и еще если на возвышении,то подсознательно это настроение всплывает из глубин наших желаний.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если повторять  КришнА вместо КрИшна,то результаты буду явно отличаться.Кого мы зовем?Кришну,или Драупади? Две капсулы.Выбор за нами.


А какая информация есть по тому, что нельзя менять ударение во время киртана? Это утверждение точно авторитетно?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А какая информация есть по тому, что нельзя менять ударение во время киртана? Это утверждение точно авторитетно?


 Так я же уже приводил слова Локанатхи Свами в этой теме пр поводу правильного воспевания http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post104722 Но вот почему говорится одно,а на деле другое это для меня Ачинтья.Но в наставлениях по джапе приводится тект Мантры (как правильно мы уже знаем) и потом говорится,что ее можно петь в музыкальном сопровождении.Можно сказать утвердительно,что там нет  про то как ее менять будь то ударения ,или окончания (кроме Хари-Харе)

Однажды Шрила Прабхупада уже сделал ему замечание по поводу ведения киртана,а именно-

В другой раз, преданный спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду о киртане, который часто исполняла команда Локанатхи Махараджа, беспрестанно поющая харибол по пять-десять минут.
Прабхупада, хотя и не слишком расстроенный этим киртаном, дал ясно понять, что подобное воспевание им не одобрялось. Он сказал нам, что нам следует в основном петь Харе Кришна маха-мантру. Он сказал, что нитаи-гаура харибол – это нормально, поскольку это подлинные имена Господа, но по-настоящему вопрос в том, что нам следует строго следовать только тому, что дали ачарйи. Таков процесс. Он сказал, что ачарйи поют только все пять имен Панча-таттвы вместе, а не всего лишь два. Так что, хотя нет оскорбления в том, чтобы петь имена Гаура-Нитаи, если мы отклоняемся и поем мантры собственного сочинения, то это гурор аваджна, или пренебрежение указаниями духовного учителя, и ачарйев. Чтобы развиваться в духовной жизни, нужно всегда следовать за ачарйами. (Трансцендентный Дневник 4, стр. 361)


Имена Бога можно петь любым способом, и это очистит поющего. Но если представитель Бога говорит нам петь определенным образом, лучше следовать этому. Шрила Прабхупада говорил нам тысячи раз петь Харе Кришна. Но нет ни единого зафиксированного записью случая, когда он сказал бы нам петь, например, гаура-нитйананда бол. Когда его спросили об этой песне, Шрила Прабхупада ответил так:
Локанатха: Мы поем гаура нитйананда бол, харибол, харибол...
Прабхупада: Правильно.
Локанатха: гаура шри адваита... Это рекомендовано вами? Это в нашей парампаре? А что насчет джайа джаганнатха, джайа джаганнатха?
Прабхупада: Да. Правильно... анукиртанам, всегда петь имя Господа. Итак, это имена Господа. Джаганнатха – это также имя Господа. Нитйананда – это также имя Господа. Харер нама харер нама ева кевалам. Итак, харер наму можно петь .

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Мы уже знаем про Форму обращения к Святому Имени.Шрила Прабхупада нем еще раз напоминает этот важный момент.........Личность, Верховная Личность Бога, и Его имя, они равнозначны. Таково наставление Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Если мы будем повторять святое имя Кришны, Кришна, Верховная Личность, то оно не отлично от Него. Это абсолютное положение Кришны. Форма Кришны и имя Кришны не отличны. Форма Кришны может дать вам тот же результат, как если бы Он присутствовал лично. Это абсолютное положение Кришны. http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20S...4_01_1974.html

Отсюда вывод-Форма обращения к Кришне очень важна.На абсолютном уровне нет разницы между Формой Господа и Формой обращения к Нему будь то киртан,или джапа.Т.е меняя форму обращения мы к кому придем?Кто такой РамО? К кому нас ведут? Просто как эпидемия какая-то.Дух майавады очень силен.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так я же уже приводил слова Локанатхи Свами в этой теме пр поводу правильного воспевания http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post104722


Возможно, там говорится о джапе. Там все сторого. А  в киртане в завсимости от мелодии часто бывает ХАре, КришнА...

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Возможно, там говорится о джапе. Там все сторого. А  в киртане в завсимости от мелодии часто бывает ХАре, КришнА...


Вопрос не в том кто как ,а в том как надо.Есть и немые преданные.И что? Почему-то ориентир не на ачарью,а на то что кто-то как-то. Майавада чистой воды.Нет разницы киртан это,или джапа.Мантра одна.Помните из Бхагавад Гиты.......душу нельзя растворить,разделить и т.д   Почему делим на два варианта Сверх-душу-Наму? Голову-то включите))) Получается что толчемся на одном оскорбительном месте.Поэтому может и текучка? Может поэтому и Арчи появляются? Слушал тут ее киртан по инету..........все тоже РамО.Кто следующий?У людей крыша едет))) А мы все РамО,КришнА

БГ 2-24
Эту индивидуальную душу нельзя разбить на куски, растворить, сжечь или иссушить. Неизменная, неподвижная и вечная, она пребывает повсюду и всегда сохраняет свои свойства.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В джапе ведь каждый отвечает сам за себя. А вот в киртане все и слушают, и вынуждены петь по мелодии, хочешь-не хочешь, иногда не те имена. Ну так ведь получается, по факту... 

Давайте еще раз посмотрим...

Есть ответ Шрилы Прабхупады Вишнуджане Свами насчет пения "Рамо". Есть видео ЧЧЧП, где он говорит : "Надо петь Рама, а не РамО. РАма, даже Рам[], Кришн[] - это мужская форма, РамА - женская". Есть объяснение, что Кришнаа (долгий слог - всегда ударный) - это имя женское, Драупади. 

Как спец. в фонетике я еще могу сказать про "РамО". Чтобы на конце слова вообще получилось "о", придется сделать ударение на "о", поскольку безударного гласного звука "о" просто не существует, он всегда редуцирован. Например, "около" - звучит [ɔ:кələ], фортепьяно - [fеrtə`pja:nə]. То есть, чтобы спеть РамО, надо обязательно сместить ударение на второй слог, т.е. с мужского имени на женское... так мало того - с "о" на конце. Так что и я повторю:  "и кто это, РамО?"

Получаем: 

ударение в "Харе" вариативно
правильное ударение - на "РАма" ( Рамаа - это обращение к Рамаа-деви )
правильное ударение - на "КрИшна" ( Кришнаа - это обращение к Драупади )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А какая информация есть по тому, что нельзя менять ударение во время киртана? Это утверждение точно авторитетно?


Я не видела наставлений Ачарьев. Но согласно законам фонетики, 
ударение = долгота гласного звука

И это следует из самой логики языка.
Я приводила такой пример : пропойте, что вам нужен "ключ от зАмка" с длинным вторым "а". Вы будете поняты наобарот или, по меньшей мере, двояко...

И мы видим обозначения долгот в санскрите... а долгота = ударению.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Возможно, там говорится о джапе. Там все сторого. А  в киртане в завсимости от мелодии часто бывает ХАре, КришнА...


Даже вот тут Вы не можете ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО прочитать........1й вопрос (по ссылке http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post104722).....ВОПРОС: Есть ли разница, когда мы воспеваем Рама или Рамо?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Даже вот тут Вы не можете ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО прочитать........1й вопрос (по ссылке http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post104722).....ВОПРОС: Есть ли разница, когда мы воспеваем Рама или Рамо?


Прабху, я прочитала внимательно. "Воспеваем" относится не только к киртану, но и к джапе. 
Поскольку слышно, что Махарадж сам в киртане меняет ударение, то, возможно, это не так критично. 
Так как цитат Шрилы Прабхупады по теме ударений в киртане у нас пока нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.krishna.ru/books/guru-books/163/1135--.html

В этой статье достаточно много про долготы гласных в Маха-мантре. Однако никакого форматирования (выделения жирным шрифтом) в ней не сделали. Хорошо бы узнать автора статьи и увидеть ее оригинал.  




__________________

ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ ПРОИЗНОШЕНИЕ

Существуют определенные правила произношения мантры. В отличие от английского языка, где определенная буква может читаться по-разному в различных случаях, буквы санскритского алфавита всегда произносятся одинаково. Согласные подразделяются на 5 групп, в соответствии с видом произносимого звука. Есть звуки горловые, заднеязычные, произносимые в верхней части нёба, зубные и губные. Таким образом, согласные образуют систему, и тот, кто освоил эту систему, может научиться правильному произношению санскритских звуков.

Все согласные звуки маха-мантры произносятся, а именно: Ха-ре , Кри-шна , Ра-ма и относятся к средней группе (язык слегка загнут назад и вибрирует в верхней части нёба). Буква «Р» в слове Кришна, хотя и является гласной, произносится точно также: звук «Р» произносится как «РИ».

Западному человеку трудно произносить подобные звуки, особенно РА и РИ, поскольку их нет в западных языках. Однако этому можно научиться. Помимо правильного произношения в этом есть еще одно преимущество: язык не движется во рту взад-вперед; он все время находится в одном месте и просто вибрирует. Повторять мантру становится проще, затраты энергии уменьшаются и Святое Имя открывает себя «быстрее», как того хотел Шрила Прабхупада.

Различие в произношении а и а также имеет большое значение. Краткое а (в Ха-ре, Кри-шна, Ра-ма ) является закрытым, а длинное а (в Ра-ма ) является открытым.

Звук е в Ха-ре произносится как в слове «рельсы», но длиннее (а не «ей», как иногда произносят). Согласные ха и ма произносятся так же, как в словах «хан» и «маг».

Произнося все слоги маха-мантры в соответствии с указанными выше правилами, можно быстро освоить правильное произношение и так улучшить качество воспевания.




ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ РИТМ

Одним из важных аспектов произношения санскритских мантр является правильный ритм. Как и в случае с произношением звуков, существуют определенные правила, не допускающие исключений. Благодаря этому их легко запомнить. Есть только два вида слогов: краткие и долгие. Долгие слоги вдвое дольше кратких.

Слог является кратким, если:

1. Содержит краткую гласную: а, и, у, р ;
2. За этими гласными следует только одна согласная (или же если слог находится в конце строки).

Исходя из этого, в маха-мантре краткими являются следующие слоги (выделены жирным):
Ø Ха – ре
Ø Кри – шна
Ø Ра - ма

Все остальные слоги являются долгими в том случае, если:
1. Они содержат длинную гласную: а, и, у, р, аи, е, о, ау ;
2. За ними следует несколько согласных (более одной).

Таким образом, долгими являются следующие слоги маха-мантры (выделены жирным):
Ø Ха – ре : долгая гласная е;
Ø Кри – шна : краткая гласная ри, однако за ней следует две согласные ( ш, н );
Ø Ра – ма : долгая гласная а .

Исходя из этого, маха-мантру следует произносить следующим образом ( означает краткий слог, а -- долгий):

Ха-ре Кри-шна Ха-ре Кри-шна Кри-шна Кри-шна Ха-ре Ха-ре
Ха-ре Ра-ма Ха-ре Ра-ма Ра-ма Ра-ма Ха-ре Ха-ре

Если вы не знакомы с произношением санскрита и этот раздел покажется вам, не стоит беспокоится. Вы можете научиться идеальному произношению мантры, прослушав кассету с джапой Шрилы Прабхупады (запись 1967 года). Кроме того, вам может помочь вводный курс санскрита, опубликованный издательством Gayatri Publishers.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post104722

*Из пояснений Локанатхи Свами насчет долгот гласных (ударений) в Маха-мантре* 




> в санскрите есть диакритические знаки - точки, черточки. Надо знать их значение и следовать. Эти значки показывают, как правильно произносить: «Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе, Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе».
> В слове «Харе» ударение ставится на последний слог,  в слове «Кришна» ударение - на первый слог, буква «а» - короткая, в слове «Рама» ударение на первый слог, буква «а»  - короткая (прим. редактора).



"прим. редактора" требуют еще примечаний ) :
1. Почему мантра не с диакритическими знаками? 
2. Пропущено слово "вторая", правильно : "в слове «Кришна» ударение - на первый слог, буква «а» - короткая, в слове «Рама» ударение на первый слог, _вторая_ буква «а»  - короткая. 
3. Буквы не бывают короткими или длинными, только звуки. 



При этом сам Махарадж поет не так, как объяснил выше. Почему? Вот ответ: 




> Но Господь очень милостив. Он понимает, что вы имеете в виду. Ну, по крайней мере, мы должны приложить усилия, чтобы произносить правильно. Не нужно этим пренебрегать, нужно постараться сделать все правильно. Но Господь известен как бхава-грахи джанардана - тот, кто принимает бхаву или настроение.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Интересно как джапу такие личности воспевают? Вот бы послушать.Может скоро и появяться варианты и мы дружно перейдем на новый стиль.Пусть и шнык-шнык,рам-рам,но зато у меня настроение)))
Получается там где настроение, форма меняется? Но ведь при воспевании мы выяснили не меняется смысл.Воспеваем для какой личности? Сомнительно слыша слово ЗАмок предположить,что человек имеет ввиду ЗамОк.
Например воспеваю Таня,но имею ввиду Марину,приятно будет? Вопрос в том-кому?Этому вопросу вся тема посвящена,опять все по кругу.Воспеваем Имя того,кого любим,а не Драупадииииии.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

На нама-таттве задавал вопрос про РамО, ответ был такой :

Есть 3 вида воспевания :

1. Способ(начальный). Это как раз техника, чёткость и т.д.
2. Настроение - было сказано что важнее/лучше чем способ.
3. Раса. - тут без комментариев ..

+ у Враджендра Кумара  прабху спросил, ответ совпадает с наставлениями на нама-таттве 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post71808

просто новеньких надо обучать сначала способу, ну и настроение тоже уловить неплохо бы ..

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> На нама-таттве задавал вопрос про РамО, ответ был такой :
> 
> Есть 3 вида воспевания :
> 
> 1. Способ(начальный). Это как раз техника, чёткость и т.д.
> 2. Настроение - было сказано что важнее/лучше чем способ.
> 3. Раса. - тут без комментариев ..
> 
> + у Враджендра Кумара  прабху спросил, ответ совпадает с наставлениями на нама-таттве 
> ...


А мне долго разъясняли,что на трансцендентном уровне нет разницы между Формой (1. Способ(начальный). Это как раз техника, чёткость и т.д.) затем 2. Настроение - было сказано что важнее/лучше чем способ.3. Раса. - тут без комментариев ..
Настроение и раса это одно и тоже вообще-то.
Разница в том.что на начальном уровне мы этого еще не понимаем и поэтому делим на подпункты.Это типа как Брахман.параматма и Бхагаван,но все вместе это-Кришна.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Статья - это отрывок из книги Е.С. Шачинанданы Свами «Океан нектара святого имени»

----------


## Radesa das

> Голову-то включите)))


Прабху, апчему в конце вашего имени нету буквы "а"?  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Прабху, апчему в конце вашего имени нету буквы "а"?


А зачем? Мое имя-Дас,а Юдхиштхиранатх это-имя Кришны.Так его обозначил мой Гуру во время инициации.Т.е я-дас ,слуга Повелителя Махараджа Юдхиштхиры.А дас и так понятно.Хотя есть вариант...даса-даса-ану-даса.Т.е нет разницы даса или дас,смысл не меняется.

----------


## Radesa das

> А зачем? Мое имя-Дас,а Юдхиштхиранатх это-имя Кришны.Так его обозначил мой Гуру во время инициации.Т.е я-дас ,слуга Повелителя Махараджа Юдхиштхиры.А дас и так понятно.Хотя есть вариант...даса-даса-ану-даса.Т.е нет разницы даса или дас,смысл не меняется.


а почему Натх, а не Натха?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> а почему Натх, а не Натха?


И в чем прикол?

----------


## Radesa das

> И в чем прикол?


в том, что некоторые пресловутые Индийские народности опускают последнее "а" в слове, как например Гопинатх, Прасад, Джив, Вриндаван, Дас и т.д.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> в том, что некоторые пресловутые Индийские народности опускают последнее "а" в слове, как например Гопинатх, Прасад, Джив, Вриндаван, Дас и т.д.


Я надеюсь из за этого Вы не перестанете воспевать Харе Кришна внимательно?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

У Шрилы Прабхупады было (как минимум) не меньше вкуса и настроения воспевать,но он это делал смиренно и образцово.

..Однажды,когда Шрила Прабхупада болел,он приподнялся на постели,посмотрел на меня, и сказал:
-Моя болезнь вызвана тем,что 80% наших лидеров не следует правилам и предписаниям.

Из книги Шрута Кирти Прабху "В чем сложность?"

----------


## Radesa das

> Я надеюсь из за этого Вы не перестанете воспевать Харе Кришна внимательно?


нет конечно, я просто предпочитаю проповедовать своим примером, никого не обсуждая.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> нет конечно, я просто предпочитаю проповедовать своим примером, никого не обсуждая.


Шрила Прабхупада....

Когда возникает какая-то серьёзная проблема, её надо обсуждать со старшими.http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20B...015_08_73.html

Что же касается экстаза старших преданных – должны ли мы искусственно подражать ему? Если в порыве истинного экстаза голос старшего вайшнава станет нечленораздельным или под влиянием духовных эмоций, упав на пол, преданный начнет биться в конвульсиях – будем ли мы это дружно повторять? Нет, слепое подражание – не наш метод. Уважая старших преданных, мы открываем свои «учебники» и тщательно учим написанное в них, а экстаз придет к нам в должный срок естественным образом.http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post102768

Получается ,что если воспевается КришнОООООО,то это-признак экстаза?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Прошу (смиренно) старших преданных оградить общество от такой анти-проповеди.
> 
> К стати Рамо постоянно слышится из его лотосных уст,при всем моем к нему уважении.


Вряд ли СТАРШИЕ преданные тут читают...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Он-индуист


 Это для харинам в Москве теперь надо...быть индуистом.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А я ни разу не слышала, чтобы пели Рамо или Кришно. 
Есть видео какое-нибудь?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Так индуизм он бывает не правильный -который Прабхупада критиковал -современная мешанина из псевдокультов 
и правильный к которому мы относимся -классический ведический

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вопрос не в том кто как ,а в том как надо....Отсюда вывод...


По моему эта ваша личная философия, строите выводы. А Господь Чайтанья говорил, что нет никаких правил для воспевания святого имени.
Ни в одном месте наставлений нет про ударения.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Давайте еще раз посмотрим...
> 
> Получаем: 
> 
> ударение в "Харе" вариативно
> правильное ударение - на "РАма" ( Рамаа - это обращение к Рамаа-деви )
> правильное ударение - на "КрИшна" ( Кришнаа - это обращение к Драупади )


Опять доморощенная философия, извините. Насколько ваша философия авторитетна, чтобы на её основании критиковать воспевание инициирующих гуру в Исккон?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Это для всех тех,кто не равнодушен)))

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> [url]При этом сам Махарадж поет не так, как объяснил выше. Почему? Вот ответ:


Прекрасно. Значит нет проблем, и если кто-то скажет что мы поем не так, то мы всегда сможем сослаться на бхаву или настроение. Тогда о чем спор?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Шикшаштака 2
_намнам акари бахудха ниджа-сарва-шактис
татрарпита нийамитах смаране на калах
этадрши тава крпа бхагаван мамапи
дурдаивам идршам ихаджани нанурагах

О мой Господь, только Твое святое имя способно даровать благословение всем живым существам, и потому у Тебя сотни и миллионы имен, таких, как Кришна и Говинда. В эти трансцендентные имена Ты вложил все Свои трансцендентные энергии, и не существует строгих правил повторения этих имен. О мой Господь, по доброте Своей Ты даровал нам возможность легко достичь Тебя, повторяя Твои святые имена, однако я настолько неудачлив, что не чувствую к ним никакого влечения._

----------


## ЕвгенийК

_"Господь Чайтанья благословил их, сказав: "Я желаю вам обрести преданность Господу Кришне, и не тратьте время на пустые сплетни, просто воспевайте святое имя и качества Кришны". Затем Гауранга лично дал наставления людям: "Наслаждайтесь, слушая маха-мантру или великий гимн, состоящий из святых имен Кришны: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Вы все должны непрерывно повторять эту маха-мантру в форме джапы. Благодаря этому повторению можно достичь всего совершенства. Для повторения джапы нет никаких правил, кроме того, что оно должно продолжаться каждое мгновение." (ЧБ)_

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

тут была тема про экстаз.Вот как его проявлял Шрила Прабхупада.Из книги Шрутакирти прабху.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шрила Прабхупада спрашивает у тебя



Внимательно воспевать

----------


## Radesa das

с вашего позволения выскажу то, как я это вижу. Нектар Преданости:  "Шрила Рупа Госвами утверждает, что хотя Господь Кришна и является источником безграничного наслаждения и верховным владыкой, Он все же зависит от Своих преданных в трех отношениях. В зависимости от их эмоционального состояния преданные воспринимают Верховную Личность Бога как самого совершенного, очень совершенного или просто совершенного. Когда Он проявляет Себя во всей Своей полноте, великие ученые видят в Нем самого совершенного. Когда Он проявляет Себя в меньшей степени, Его называют очень совершенным. А когда Он проявляет Себя в еще меньшей степени, Его называют просто совершенным. Это значит, что отношение к Кришне варьирует в зависимости от степени проявления Им Своего совершенства. Эти три степени совершенства конкретно проявляются следующим образом: на Голоке Вриндаване Он проявляет Свои трансцендентные качества как самые совершенные, в Двараке Он проявляет Свои качества как очень совершенные, а в Матхуре Он проявляет Свои качества как совершенные."
если отталкиваться от этой аналогии, то Святое Имя совершенно, и нет строгих правил и предписаний для повторения. просто повторяй и будь счастлив. преданный, повторяющий(произносящий) несовершенно все равно на пути к совершенству, потому-что Кришна бхава-грахи джанардана - тот, кто принимает бхаву или настроение. и такой преданный совершенен.
потом по мере очищения зеркала ума преданный развивает смиренное состояния духа, вкус к повторению и отречение от материального. Он жаждет стать атомом у Лотосных Стоп Господа и жаждет развить любовь к Нему. такой преданный очень совершенный.
Потом он начинает видеть Кришну в Его Святом Имени и испытывает разлуку с Ним. Слезы разлуки смывают последние микроскопические частицы анартх в сердце преданного и он постигает свое изначальное положение по отношению к Господу. такой преданный самый совершенный.
Шрила Прабхупада сказал однажды: если кто-то произнесет Харе Кришна хотя бы раз, Кришна цепляет его на Свой крючок и следует за ним из жизни в жизнь до тех пор пока тот не достигнет совершенства в преданном служении. Имя Кришны несет в себе словестный корень "Каршана", что означает "Всепривлекающий"  а также "гарпун". Он очень легко вонзается, но Его практически невозможно вынуть. 
я стараюсь воспринимать любого человека с "гарпуном в сердце" как совершенного. особенно разница становится заметна после небольшого общения с материалистами. мы просто привыкли друг к другу и перестали замечать совершенство окружающих. Шрила Пурначандра Прабху описывал эту стадию как институционализм.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Для любителей воспевать РамО И КришнА.Есть ли где-то хоть одно наставление в Шастрах петь таким образом?Если такой философии нет,то я не удивлюсь,что она скоро появится.А может нет?Уже здесь (в этой теме) начались робкие попытки с помощью шастр скрыть свою майаваду.

Приведите хоть одну ссылку из священных писаний где кто-то кого-то вдохновлял бы воспевать именно так,как вы пытаетесь утверждать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.krishna.ru/books/guru-books/163/1135--.html
*Е.С.Шачинандана Свами* :

"Одним из важных аспектов произношения санскритских мантр является правильный ритм. Как и в случае с произношением звуков, существуют определенные правила, не допускающие исключений. Благодаря этому их легко запомнить. Есть только два вида слогов: краткие и долгие. Долгие слоги вдвое дольше кратких.

Слог является кратким, если:
1. Содержит краткую гласную: а, и, у, р ;
2. За этими гласными следует только одна согласная (или же если слог находится в конце строки).

Все остальные слоги являются долгими в том случае, если:
1. Они содержат длинную гласную: а, и, у (с черточками сверху), р, аи, е, о, ау ;
2. За ними следует несколько согласных (более одной).

Таким образом, долгими являются следующие слоги маха-мантры :
Харе : долгая "е";
Кришна : ри - краткая гласная, однако за ней следует две согласные ( ш, н );
Рама : долгая первая "а".

Если вы не знакомы с произношением санскрита и этот раздел покажется вам, не стоит беспокоится. Вы можете научиться идеальному произношению мантры, прослушав кассету с джапой Шрилы Прабхупады (запись 1967 года)".

___________________________


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post104722
*Из пояснений Е.С.Локанатхи Свами насчет долгот гласных (ударений) в Маха-мантре*




> в санскрите есть диакритические знаки - точки, черточки. Надо знать их значение и следовать. Эти значки показывают, как правильно произносить...
> 
> В слове «Харе» ударение ставится на последний слог, 
> в слове «Кришна» ударение - на первый слог, «а» - короткая, 
> в слове «Рама» ударение на первый слог, вторая гласная «а» - короткая




___________________________


Маха-мантра с диактритическими знаками, обозначающими долготу слога :

hare kṛṣṇa hare kṛṣṇa 
kṛṣṇa kṛṣṇa hare hare
hare rāma hare rāma
rāma rāma hare hare




Джапа Его Божественной Милости А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Radesa das

> Для любителей воспевать РамО И КришнА.Есть ли где-то хоть одно наставление в Шастрах петь таким образом?Если такой философии нет,то я не удивлюсь,что она скоро появится.А может нет?Уже здесь (в этой теме) начались робкие попытки с помощью шастр скрыть свою майаваду.
> 
> Приведите хоть одну ссылку из священных писаний где кто-то кого-то вдохновлял бы воспевать именно так,как вы пытаетесь утверждать.


дайте пожалуйста определение слову "маявада". просто так называть преданных маявади оскорбительно.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Хорошо было бы (хотя бы в московской ятре)попоститься какое-то время.Т.е слушать ТОЛЬКО лекции Шрилы Прабхупады ,а если воспевать,то только на его стиль http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105383 и желательно без гармоней и баянов.Может Шрила Прабхупада и простит нас всех за оскорбления. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами любит аскезы,может бы он и вдохновил бы преданных на этот Намафест?

Сам,лично делал это в течении ,примерно,полугода.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Долго искала, но нашла воспевание согласно стандартным правилам.
Е.С.Бхактивайбхава Свами и Ядубара прабху. Это редкое воспевание. Практически все гуру и киртании поют сейчас РамА и КришнА, увы. Если кто еще что-то найдет - ставьте, пожалуйста. 

И даже на этой записи преданные не всегда поют не как ведущие (не привыкли...) Но они возвращаются к стандартным ударениям, и иногда у всех получается, а иногда нет )

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "Одним из важных аспектов произношения санскритских мантр является правильный ритм. Как и в случае с произношением звуков, существуют определенные правила, не допускающие исключений. Благодаря этому их легко запомнить. Есть только два вида слогов: краткие и долгие. Долгие слоги вдвое дольше кратких."


Увы, долгота не имеет отношения к ударению.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Из второго поколения преданных, Шри Прахлада д.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Для любителей воспевать РамО И КришнА.Есть ли где-то хоть одно наставление в Шастрах петь таким образом?Если такой философии нет,то я не удивлюсь,что она скоро появится.А может нет?Уже здесь (в этой теме) начались робкие попытки с помощью шастр скрыть свою майаваду.
> 
> Приведите хоть одну ссылку из священных писаний где кто-то кого-то вдохновлял бы воспевать именно так,как вы пытаетесь утверждать.


В шастрах вообще нет ничего про ударения. Ни про правильные, ни про неправильные. Это ваша личная выдумка. До этой темы этот вопрос не был вопросом. Потому, раз в шастрах нет, то и нечего обсуждать какие ударения правильные, а какие нет. А то уже все махараджи попали в опалу. Побойтесь бога.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Как ни странно, одно из хороших в плане стандарта исполнений - в клипе "Bow down mister"... 
 281 253 просмотров  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Долго искала, но нашла воспевание согласно стандартным правилам.
> Е.С.Бхактивайбхава Свами и Ядубара прабху. Это редкое воспевание. Практически все гуру и киртании поют сейчас РамА и КришнА, увы. Если кто еще что-то найдет - ставьте, пожалуйста. 
> 
> И даже на этой записи преданные не всегда поют не как ведущие (не привыкли...) Но они возвращаются к стандартным ударениям, и иногда у всех получается, а иногда нет )


2011 год и то сбиваются на КришнА.Прослушал киртаны за только что прошедший фестиваль......все как сговорились....КришнА-РамО.Есть исключения и их единицы.К стати ШП не одобрял гармонь в киртане.Но теперь гармонь это-признак экстаза.Но мы скатываемся на критику личностей.Это не хорошо.Надо обсуждать саму проблему.Все ролики это просто-олицетворенная проблема.Мои поклоны всем,кто в них учавствует!!!

Что интересно Шрила Прабхупада в сторонке смиренно сидит.Коммунмсты и те своего ленина на съездах всегда по центру ставили.Символично,не правда ли?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Долгота - это и есть ударение, в школе этому конечно не учат; редуцирование (краткость или исчезновение) и долготы звуков учат в высшей школе. Также вверху странички есть объяснение гуру насчет долгот гласных в Маха-мантре.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Самое первое,что навскидку нашел.


 7 минут просмотрела... Не услышала не Рамо, ни Кришно... я ведь про это спрашивала.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> 7 минут просмотрела... Не услышала не Рамо, ни Кришно... я ведь про это спрашивала.


7 минут не надо,это в самом начале))) Не КришнО а КришнА и РамО

Шрила Прабхупада говорил,что большенство моих учеников попадут на райские планеты.Может там и обитает этот злокозненный РамО?)))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я не слышу там о, есть какой-то отзук, мб распевание а. 
Но если и матаджи Кастурика слышала это в Москве, может быть. 
Но я повторюсь, О вообще-то невозможно спеть безударно.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я не слышу там о, есть какой-то отзук, мб распевание а. 
> Но если и матаджи Кастурика слышала это в Москве, может быть. 
> Но я повторюсь, О вообще-то невозможно спеть безударно.


Такова сила майи что ли? Все четко слышно. Ну поищите  сами ролики,что бы беспристрастно.

Международное общество сознания РамО.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Не правильно изображения расположил))) Переделал

Шрила Прабхупада спрашивает у тебя

 Внимательно воспевать.

Можно демотиватор сделать)))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Справедливости ради надо сказать, что есть записи, в которых Шрила Прабхупада поет также вариативно. 
Но слушая сегодня звук святых имен очень внимательно в разных вариантах и сравнивая, могу сказать, что мне совершенно определенно больше нравится пение согласно тому, как мантра записана, без долгих распевок там, где гласные д.б. короткие. 

Да, мелодии м.б. красивые с разными распеваниями, но святые имена намного приятнее воспевать такими, какими Они и должны быть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Все ролики это просто-олицетворенная проблема.Мои поклоны всем,кто в них учавствует!!!


??

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Справедливости ради надо сказать, что есть записи, в которых Шрила Прабхупада поет также вариативно. 
> Но слушая сегодня звук святых имен очень внимательно в разных вариантах и сравнивая, могу сказать, что мне совершенно определенно больше нравится пение согласно тому, как мантра записана, без долгих распевок там, где гласные д.б. короткие. 
> 
> Да, мелодии м.б. красивые с разными распеваниями, но святые имена намного приятнее воспевать такими, какими Они и должны быть.


Конечно приятнее.Совесть-то чистая при этом))) Это и значит-воспевать ЧИСТО.Даже если нет эктаза и вкуса,то ты УЖЕ практически соприкасаешься с чистотой и есть ПЕРСПЕКТИВА прогрессировать.

Мы должны распространять шудха-нама-санкиртану,а не просто санкиртану.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> ??


Я к тому,что не личностей обсуждаем,а проблему.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Выражайтесь яснее, вы написали, что ролики - олицетворение проблемы. Но эти ролики как раз показывают более близкое к написанию воспевание.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Выражайтесь яснее, вы написали, что ролики - олицетворение проблемы. Но эти ролики как раз показывают более близкое к написанию воспевание.


Так там и КришА и РамО.Ну вот хотя бы на 0.07.15 минуте.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

В общем от Москвы и до самых до окраин.Враджендра кумар,я Вас очень уважаю,но Истина дороже.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Долгота - это и есть ударение, в школе этому конечно не учат; редуцирование (краткость или исчезновение) и долготы звуков учат в высшей школе. Также вверху странички есть объяснение гуру насчет долгот гласных в Маха-мантре.


Ударе́ние — выделение каким-либо акустическим средством одного из компонентов речи:

   Акустические средства:

    высота звука — тоническое или музыкальное ударение;
    сила звука — силовое ударение;
* длительность звучания — количественное ударение;*
    отсутствие редукции — качественное ударение.

Длительность - это только количественное ударение. Но даже безударные слоги могут быть как длинными так и короткими.
Особенно это очевидно в стихосложении и песнях, где важен ритм.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Так там и КришА и РамО.Ну вот хотя бы на 0.07.15 минуте.


Вы про какой ролик говорите, московский?  
Я говорю про то, что вы написали : "Все ролики это просто-олицетворенная проблема.Мои поклоны всем,кто в них учавствует!!!" под видео Бхактивайбхавы Свами.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Именно потому что мелодия диктует свой ритм, и сбивается ритм мантры. Мелодий, которые бы идеально подходили под ритм мантры, мало. И получается, что в угоду новым мелодиям меняется ритм звучания Маха-мантры. 

Длина безударных слогов отличается в многосложных словах, причем сила редукции зависит от удаленности от ударного слога. В маха-мантре же каждое Имя - всего лишь двусложное. В санскрите долгий слог - лишь вдвое дольше краткого. 

Например, в "Кри-шнААаа-аа" - не столько слогов, сколько гласных поется. Конечные "а" не являются слогами "КришнАа", это отдельные звуки, выражающие эмоцию, и по долготе зависящие от мелодии. Слух выхватывает "КришнАА", оставшиеся послеударные редуцируются или звучат как обособленные звуки.

После этого ясное двусложное "КрИшна!" очень легко звучит.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вы про какой ролик говорите, московский?  
> Я говорю про то, что вы написали : "Все ролики это просто-олицетворенная проблема.Мои поклоны всем,кто в них учавствует!!!" под видео Бхактивайбхавы Свами.


На 0.07.15 минуте это я про http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105390

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Да, именно потому что мелодия диктует свой ритм, и сбивается ритм мантры. Мелодий, которые бы идеально подходили под ритм мантры, мало. И получается, что в угоду новым мелодиям меняют ритм звучания Маха-мантры.


Получается.что наслаждаемся мелодией.А ведь Шрила Прабхупада предупреждал........Касательно твоего вопроса о бенгальском стиле киртана и игры на мриданге, есть один или два самых лучших стиля. Вводить больше стилей не годится. Это станет препятствием. Если мы будем делать столь явный упор на стиле киртана, тогда это будет просто подражание. Эмоции преданности – это самое важное. Если мы делаем упор на инструмент и стиль, то внимание будет отвлекаться на этот стиль. С духовной точки зрения это будет поражение. (Письмо к Сатсварупе Госвами, 30 июня 1976 г.)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вы слишком придираетесь к звучанию. Шрила Прабхупада тоже немного смещает, вы не можете этого отрицать, и это несущественно. Среди остальных бхаджанов здесь большая часть по правилам, и позже Ядубара Даса поет очень легко.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Именно потому что мелодия диктует свой ритм, и сбивается ритм мантры. Мелодий, которые бы идеально подходили под ритм мантры, мало. И получается, что в угоду новым мелодиям меняется ритм звучания Маха-мантры.


 А где указано, что ритм мантры должен быть такой, а не иной? Разве даже интервалы оговорены? Под разные мелодии могут быть одинаковые интервалы. Интервалы от ударений не зависят. И тем более от Рама и Рамо. Так что ритм сохраняется. А эмоциональная окраска "преданности" может быть разная. Если Прабхупада говорил что это главное, что здесь плохого? И вообще неправильно эта презумпция неправильного воспевания. Покуда оно не доказано, то должно быть лишь в предположении, а не в утверждении. Вы же исходите из презумпции виновности, то есть неправильности воспевания. Но не сУдите по плодам, а судите по шаблонам. Махарадж - не махарадж = всех в одну мясорубку, всех в один шаблон..

Длинные окончания КрИшнаааа и РАмаааа могут быть не эмоцией, а просто сменой интервалов или просто такой мелодией в том же интервале. И тем более в эмоции нет ничего плохого. И ничего они не звучат как обособленные. Особенно внутри мелодии.

Все настолько субъективно. И какое все это имеет отношение к преданности? Вот эмоции преданности, это да, это главное. А остальное не оговорено нигде.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Еще слова мантры часто выдают отношения к Кришне. Допустим как мы усюсюкаем с младецем, так часто поют Ути-ути гопалЯ вместо гопала. Точно также когда пытаются нежно назвать Кришну, то употребляют буквы помягче, Кришня, Ряма, Рямо. Это тоже часто слышал. Ничего плохого нет. Просто хотят поласковей чтобы звучало, особенно если Кришна маленький или уже очень возлюбленный.

----------


## Светлана )

> Допустим как мы усюсюкаем с младецем, так часто поют Ути-ути гопалЯ вместо гопала.


У индусов нету в принципе такого твердого "Л", как в русском языке, так что у них всегда произносится "Гопаля, Гопаль"...Насчет "Ряма" или "Рямо" :sed:  - впервые слышу.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

10 оскорблений Святого Имени..........6. Давать святому имени собственные толкования. Ни Господь, ни Его святое имя не являются плодом воображения. Думая так человек никогда не добьется успеха в повторении святого имени.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Светлана ))) 

Да это вообще сахаджия, что это за глупости: "часто поют Ути-ути гопалЯ", при чем здесь как кто разговаривает с младенцами, это уже цирк просто. Не осознавая положения Всевышнего, не изучив как положено Шримад-Бхагаватам под руководством гуру, как раз и начинают с Богом сюсюкать: мой масенький Гаурангочка, Гопальчик. У таких теперь адвокат появился. И теперь оказывается и с именем Бога тоже можно сюсюкать. В ИСККОН вообще нет поклонения Гопалу. Вы что, всерьез относитесь к тому, что он пишет? Еще такие расстроенные смайлики ставите )))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Дорогие преданные ,не поддавайтесь на провокации неофитов.Некоторые приходять только ради того что бы подпитаться энергией искренних людей,устраивая споры.Разве не понятна их цель?Не раздавайте энергию Кришны кому попало.
Это все (ЭТА ТЕМА) только присказка,а сказка впереди.Тема ритвиков просто померкнет по сравнению с этим.Жду (ем) реакцию общества вайшнавов ИСККОН,на всех уровнях.

                      ПРОЧИТАЙ! ОБДУМАЙ! ОБСУДИ!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Светлана ))) 
> 
> Да это вообще сахаджия, что это за глупости: "часто поют Ути-ути гопалЯ", при чем здесь как кто разговаривает с младенцами, это уже цирк просто.


А что по вашему значит Ути-ути Гопаля? Локанатха Свами сахаджия по вашему?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Насчет «критики гуру». Я вообще-то гуру не критикую, я удивляюсь. У нас есть наставления гуру, что надо стараться соблюдать долготы, указанные диакритическими знаками. Но при этом своим примером они же учат их не соблюдать.  Это вообще-то противоречие. В основном гуру копируют, это проще. А у тех, кто читает руководства по санскриту, возникает противоречие. 

Вариативное воспевание сейчас превалирует, примерно на 95 % киртаны и бхаджаны такие, я вчера убедилась. При Шриле Прабхупаде так не пели, с такими распевками *преимущественно*. Киртаны с правильными долготами на мой взгляд (уж простите все, пожалуйста), другие, они попросту сильнее. Как бы ни были проще у них мелодии.

Если к тем, кто в бхаве, правила не относятся и на семинарах по нама-таттве учат, что так  можно и Кришна принимает настроение (хотелось бы слова Ачарьев на этот счет... как и насчет того, что неофитам, уехав от гуру, можно это повторять самостоятельно)  - может быть, давайте тогда определять конкретно, кто из учеников в бхаве и может вести поющих в ятрах уже без гуру за собой, а остальные пусть поют по правилам. 

Или же тогда не надо давать в книгах руководства по произношению санскрита, если всем тупо следовать предписали.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Насчет «критики гуру».


Я Вам в личку написал.Читали письмо?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

А вот Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур давал другое определение сахаджии

_Сахаджией является тот,
"кто думает, что поскольку качества Святого Имени или мантры не могут быть искажены несовершенной природой духовного наставника, поэтому, хотя такой псевдо-гуру и передает вместо мантры простой набор букв алфавита, лишь внешне напоминающий эту мантру, или же вместо Святого Имени предлагает лишь оскорбления Святого Имени, но кто все равно при этом верит, что человек может получить некое благо от такой «инициации»;

...   Те же, кто полагает, что оскорбительное повторение Святого Имени тождественно принятию чистого Святого Имени, то есть те, кто считает, что с помощью материальных чувств можно подлинно воспевать Святое Имя и осознать облик, качества и деяния Господа, являются филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями). 
"_

Итак, по БСТ получается *воспевают лишь те, кто в бхаве*, а по вашему получается наоборот, воспевают по вашему те, кто *"вместо мантры простой набор букв алфавита, лишь внешне напоминающий эту мантру"*. 

И кто тут сахаджия в таком случае? А также БСТ однозначно высказался о таком "благе инициации", так что не надо тут попрекать неправильным общением с якобы "инициированными" преданными.

Я бы на вашем месте не поднимал шум, а смиренно кланялся таким тем, кого вы назвали неправильно воспевающими и сахаджиями.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я бы на вашем месте не поднимал шум, а смиренно кланялся таким тем, кого вы назвали неправильно воспевающими и сахаджиями.


Мои поклоны всем,кто в них учавствует!!!  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105401

Cахаджией является тот,
"кто думает, что поскольку качества Святого Имени или мантры не могут быть искажены несовершенной природой духовного наставника, поэтому, хотя такой псевдо-гуру и передает вместо мантры простой набор букв алфавита, лишь внешне напоминающий эту мантру, или же вместо Святого Имени предлагает лишь оскорбления Святого Имени, но кто все равно при этом верит, что человек может получить некое благо от такой «инициации»;

... Те же, кто полагает, что оскорбительное повторение Святого Имени тождественно принятию чистого Святого Имени, то есть те, кто считает, что с помощью материальных чувств можно подлинно воспевать Святое Имя и осознать облик, качества и деяния Господа, являются филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями).

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур

http://harekrishna.ru/2010/10/7137-p...i-thakura.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Цитата хорошая, но не к месту, это все-таки к другой теме.  

В цитате речь об оскорбительном  воспевании, нама-апарадхе, и нама-абхас. 
Это воспевание начинающих преданных. 

А есть чистое воспевание, в бхаве, шуддха-нам... оно дарует чистое бхакти. 

Я же говорю о том, что просто копируя форму воспевания гуру, те кто еще поют нама-апарадху или нама-абхас, потом копируя  мелодии, на уровень бхавы не перескочат. Лучше сначала по правилам, чтобы имя четко проявлялось. Вы первый пост темы почитайте, о чем там говорится. А то уже вообще не в ту степь зашли. И еще мне приписываете, что я гуру сахаджиями называю. Я ваши посты так называю, потому что с вами вообще разговаривать невозможно, скачете с пятого на десятое, провоцируете, при этом еще начал Бхагаватам не усвоили и сбиваете гостей с толку.

1 пост темы : 



> Следует подчеркнуть: *речь пойдет не о чистом безоскорбительном воспевании Маха-мантры*, о чем уже немало сказано, а о стадии, предшествующей этому, которой уделяется значительно меньше внимания – о воспевании правильном, грамматически точном.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Следует понять, что люди являются филантропами (пракрита-сахаджиями), если они, даже обретя столь редчайшую возможность услышать эти слова Шри Гаурасундара, изображают сосредоточенность своего мирского ума на Имени, облике, деяниях Шри Шри Радха-Говинды, служить Которым можно лишь чистым умом, полностью свободным от всех порочных наклонностей (иными словами, служить Которым может лишь чистая и безупречная душа). Эти заблуждающиеся имитаторы настолько глупы, что не понимают той простой истины, что невозможно стать обитателем духовной Враджи с материальными телом и умом. Крайне неспособные постичь суть этих слов и поступков трансцендентных преданных, они наивно воображают себя обитателями Враджи, живя при этом в географическом месте с таким же названием, в теле, которое постоянно ищет чувственных наслаждений.


Пракрита-сахаджия-вада» (часть 1). Статья из журнала «The Harmonist» под редакцией Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура (на русском и английском языках).

Но это тоже пока еще не суть.А то спикуляций можно очень много составить и это уведет в сторону от темы.

Мне еще интересно,а что так кого-то колбасит от слова ШУДХА-НАМА (хотя бы грамматически точного)? Получается Шрила Прабхупада не воспитал ни одного ШУДХА-НАМА киртания?А если воспитал,то почему поют с апарадхами?

Еще раз раз вопрос к тем,кто за РамО и КришнА,  Где в Шастрах говорится,что,воспевая Харе КришнА,Харе КришнА,КришнА,КришнА,Харе Харе/Харе РамО,Харе РамО,РамО,РамО,Харе Харе можно обрести абсолютное благо? Что вы тут словоблудием занимаетесь? Тема -серьезная.Приведите доказательства из Шастр,гуру и садху.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я Вам в личку написал.Читали письмо?


Цитата Аиндры прабху про верное и неверное воспевание, нама-апарадху, нама-абхас, шуддха-нам. В закрытом разделе "Вайшнава-санга" целая тема об этом. Чтобы туда подключиться, надо чтобы кто-то рекомендовал. 

А вообще тема уже надоела. Уже все сказано. 

Надо самим делать правильно. 
Так можно всю жизнь сидеть и разбирать других, это самое легкое.

Вы же вроде бы ведете бхакти-врикшу? или только боретесь с неправильно поющими?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мне еще интересно,а что так кого-то колбасит от слова ШУДХА-НАМА (хотя бы грамматически точного)? Получается Шрила Прабхупада не воспитал ни одного ШУДХА-НАМА киртания?А если воспитал,то почему поют с апарадхами?


Просто Шуддха-нама не имеет никакого отношения к грамматически точному воспеванию, о чем вам ясно сказал БСТ _" сахаджия...передает вместо мантры простой набор букв алфавита, лишь внешне напоминающий эту мантру"_. Грамматически точное (равно как и не точное) воспевание - это еще не мантра. А оболочка. Уже об этом говорили.
Если вы это примете, тогда перестанете видеть в махараджах оскорбителей.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Цитата Аиндры прабху про верное и неверное воспевание, нама-апарадху, нама-абхас, шуддха-нам. В закрытом разделе "Вайшнава-санга" целая тема об этом. Чтобы туда подключиться, надо чтобы кто-то рекомендовал.


Меня туда не пустили.Лакшман прана рекомендовал в свое время.
Хочу сказать,что и Аиндра не понял.Вспомните как он воспевал? Может ролик найдете? В этом -его трагедия.Понимаете теперь? Хотя намеки на неправильное воспевание...Шнык-шнык,Раам,Раам .....у него есть.

Но общество отреагировало очень спокойно,продолжая совершать апарадхи по отношению к Наме.http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1312  Но это уже не проблема ОТДЕЛЬНЫХ УМНЫХ УМОВ.Это выросло в проблему всего ИСККОНА.Это уже не тема ритвиков,где можно спорить до бесконечности.Это-факты.которых в инете предостаточно.И любой преданный(искренний) может понять,что происходит.

ВК......У меня создалось впечатление, что он пишет о проблемах 80-х годов НеТ.Это она просто начала расти с этих времен.А может и раньше.я просто не знаю.

А теперь свяжите все то,что здесь сказано с книгой Аиндры и все станет понятным.Это была его лебединая песня.Но жаль ,и он не понял до конца.

Так что эта моя реализация-скромная попытка помочь нашему заболевшему телу ИСККОН.как равнозначному Шриле Прабхупаде.Не оставляйте ИСККОН!!! Давайте вместе излечиваться от настроения майавады.А то нас буду называть сектой,что собственно и происходит на данный момент (Секта Рамо).
Ваш в служении,Юдхиштхиранатх(а) дас.

Ванча  калпа тарубхьяш ча
крипа синдхупья эва ча
патитанам паванебхье
вайшнавебхье намо намаха

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Протяженность мелодий у Аиндры прабху, как у большинства сейчас. Я его не слушаю, не мой стиль.
Я красивых мелодий слишком "переела" за десятилетия в ИСККОН и хочется просто ясного святого имени, поэтому мне эта тема и стала интересной. 

У Аиндры прабху не "намеки на неправильное воспевание", он много об этом писал: 

http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/5460...i-hare-krishna

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Протяженность мелодий у Аиндры прабху, как у большинства сейчас. Я его не слушаю, не мой стиль.
> Я красивых мелодий слишком "переела" за десятилетия в ИСККОН и хочется просто ясного святого имени, поэтому мне эта тема и стала интересной. 
> 
> У Аиндры прабху не "намеки на неправильное воспевание", он много об этом писал: 
> 
> http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/5460...i-hare-krishna


Ну вот теперь-то вы понимаете,дорогие преданные.смысл сказанного Шрилой Прабхупадой?........Ты разрушаешь наше движение.Кто такой РамО? И пошел дальше.........Он-то пошел,а где находимся мы и куда идем с таким воспеванием? Еще как-то держимся ибо есть еще и джапа.Но есть и САНКИРТАНА.

И я в ИСККОН не первый день.Это неофиты тут могут разную чушь писать,будучи не в теме.Хочется не обмана,а чистоты.

Про Аиндру.Он не упоминал о РамО и КришнА.Сам так пел.ЕЩЕ РАЗ ГОВОРЮ-В ЭТОМ НАША ТРАГЕДИЯ. Где-то кто-то слышал такое объяснение хоть в одном семинаре,или лекции? Тема этой темы))) о замене изначальной мантры на ложную.Я не обвиняю кого-то в преднамеренном Ее искажении,но выводы должен сделать каждый сам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Термин майавада странно используете, вам уже об этом писали, вы не ответили.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Меня туда не пустили.Лакшман прана рекомендовал в свое время.


Что в общем-то и правильно.В то время я был еще не готов все это объяснить и наделал бы,может,много апарадх.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Термин майавада странно используете, вам уже об этом писали, вы не ответили.


Я же писал подробно об этом.Поищите в моих постах.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Искать? Однако. 

Помочь другим, как вы собираетесь,  можно только, если разговариваешь с ними на одном языке, а вы термин майавада используете не как Шрила Прабхупада, что настораживает. Зачем что-то подробно писать свое и объяснять, когда все знают, что такое майавада, согласно Ачарье. Поэтому общее впечатление от темы странное. Тема сложная, и у вас при этом какое-то свое пояснение майавады. Или постоянно поясняйте, потому что никто не будет вспоминать или искать ваши посты, и вы не будете поняты, или не затрагивайте этот термин.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Искать? Однако. 
> 
> Помочь другим, как вы собираетесь,  можно только, если разговариваешь с ними на одном языке, а вы термин майавада используете не как Шрила Прабхупада, что настораживает. Зачем что-то подробно писать свое и объяснять, когда все знают, что такое майавада, согласно Ачарье. Поэтому общее впечатление от темы странное. Тема сложная, и у вас при этом какое-то свое пояснение майавады. Или постоянно поясняйте, потому что никто не будет вспоминать или искать ваши посты, и вы не будете поняты, или не затрагивайте этот термин.


Я не обвиняю кого-то в откровенной майаваде.но тонкий дух этого настроения.т.е Я-Ишвара еще просачивается из нашего подсознания.Могу воспевать так и сяк,для меня нет строгих правил и т.д и т.п
Понимаете?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Вы  же инициированные преданные, спросите мнение у своих наставников/гуру. Они же надеюсь для вас авторитеты.
Я спросил, и тема стала для меня менее горячей.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вы  же инициированные преданные, спросите мнение у своих наставников/гуру. Они же надеюсь для вас авторитеты.
> Я спросил, и тема стала для меня менее горячей.


Безусловно.Надо (просто необходимо!!!)у гуру спросить.Да и Время покажет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я не обвиняю кого-то в откровенной майаваде.но тонкий дух этого настроения.т.е Я-Ишвара еще просачивается из нашего подсознания.Могу воспевать так и сяк,для меня нет строгих правил и т.д и т.п
> Понимаете?


Нет, не понимаю. Не надо распространять свои толкования общепринятых терминов парампары. Майавади отрицает само существование Личностного Аспекта Абсолюта, утверждая, что транцендентное тело Господа - продукт майи. Называть преданных Кришны майавади бессмысленно. Правильно говорить: зависть к Кришне. Но у преданных это не майавада. "Могу воспевать так и сяк,для меня нет строгих правил" - здесь майавада также ни при чем.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Нет, не понимаю. Не надо распространять свои толкования общепринятых терминов парампары. Майавади отрицает само существование Личностного Аспекта Абсолюта, утверждая, что транцендентное тело Господа - продукт майи. Называть преданных Кришны майавади бессмысленно. Правильно говорить: зависть к Кришне. Но у преданных это не майавада. "Могу воспевать так и сяк,для меня нет строгих правил" - здесь майавада также ни при чем.


Вот и спросите тогда у гуру.В чем причина такого воспевания?Я лишь озвучил саму проблему искажения мантры.Все остальное Вы должны выяснить сами.Здесь же ,я считаю,мы уже все разжевали и обсудили.Мне лично добавить нечего.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот и спросите тогда у гуру. В чем причина такого воспевания?Я лишь озвучил саму проблему искажения мантры.


Разве Локанатха Свами не гуру. Он назвал причину - что это настроение, бхава: "Господь очень милостив. Он понимает, что вы имеете в виду. Ну, по крайней мере, мы должны приложить усилия, чтобы произносить правильно. Не нужно этим пренебрегать, нужно постараться сделать все правильно. Но Господь известен как бхава-грахи джанардана - тот, кто принимает бхаву или настроение". ( http://lokanathswami.ru/publ/lekcij_...jakh/19-1-0-27 )

Также здесь писали, что на семинарах по нама-таттве учат, что настроение важнее. Так что по мнению гуру, все в порядке. Никакой проблемы искажения мантры не существует. Просто ищут причины проблем в ИСККОН и думают, что это причина.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

31.07.2013 09:31 #182 
Aniruddha das 

Супермодератор  
Пол
Мужской
День рождения
04-05-1974
Адрес
Маасква
Сообщений
6,268
"Кто это, Рамо?"

Вишнуджана Свами пел Харе Кришна, где он изменял Рама на Рамо. Шрила Прабхупада услышал это и остановил его, спрашивая "Кто это Рамо ?"

Вишнуджана Свами посмотрел вверх и ничего не ответил, Шрила Прабхупада упрекнул ученика, сказав " ты разрушаешь наше движение". Затем Прабхупада попросил быть внимательным " это Рама" и пошёл дальше. 



09.08.2013 10:34 #188 
Aniruddha das 

Супермодератор  
Пол
Мужской
День рождения
04-05-1974
Адрес
Маасква
Сообщений
6,268
 Сообщение от Рудольф  
Харе Кришна Анирудха прабху, примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
Каков источник этой истории?
Эту историю рассказал сам Вишнуджана Свами своему духовному брату Махамуни Прабху, который уже в свою очередь поделися этой историей с остальными преданными.

Вот оригинал: Palaka Dasa

Hare Krsna - PAMHO AGTSP

i was just talking to Mahamuni das a bus driver from the old RDTSKP days and he told me this pastime which VS shared with him... Perhaps you may care to post it on your page as its a very valuable lesson especially now a days when so many have adapted this Ramo and now even Krsna chanting during kirtans all over the world.

"WHO IS THIS RAMO"

Vishnujana Swami was singing Hare Krsna where he had deliberately changed Rama to a Ramo . Srila Prabhupada heard this and stopped him by asking "who is this Ramo"

Vishnujana Swami looked up and said nothing as Srila Prabhupada rebuked his disciple by saying , " you are ruining our movement ". Then Srila Prabhupada cautioned, "it's Rama" and walked on .

As told personally by Vishnujana Swami to his godbrother and fellow RDTSKP member Mahamuni das

Ys
Palaka das 
Отсюда: https://www.facebook.com/VishnujanaSwami

----------


## Radesa das

> Разве Локанатха Свами не гуру. Он назвал причину - что это настроение, бхава: "Господь очень милостив. Он понимает, что вы имеете в виду. Ну, по крайней мере, мы должны приложить усилия, чтобы произносить правильно. Не нужно этим пренебрегать, нужно постараться сделать все правильно. Но Господь известен как бхава-грахи джанардана - тот, кто принимает бхаву или настроение". ( http://lokanathswami.ru/publ/lekcij_...jakh/19-1-0-27 )
> 
> Также здесь писали, что на семинарах по нама-таттве учат, что настроение важнее. Так что по мнению гуру, все в порядке. Никакой проблемы искажения мантры не существует. Просто ищут причины проблем в ИСККОН и думают, что это причина.


спасибо вам огромное матаджи Раджа Кумари! я поражаюсь вашему терпению и выдержанности!

----------


## Radesa das

> Ванча  калпа тарубхьяш ча
> крипа синдхупья эва ча
> патитанам паванебхье
> вайшнавебхье намо намаха


Если вы в Дхаме назовете кого-нибудь Маявади вам оочень не поздоровится. это самое сильное слово, самое сильное оскорбление, которым можно оскорбить преданного. буквально, для преданного оно звучит как "отцеубийца". если вы называете других неофитами, вы неофит. человек всегда видит в других то, что носит сам. если хотите узнать человека: спросите его об окружающих, и он расскажет о себе.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Ну вот Вы и рассказали о себе.Ваш оппонент говорит о явлении,а не о личностях,а Вы всё о своём.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Еще раз, моя позиция, что бы понятно было.Я не за какие-то внешние революции со смещениями и удалениями.

Принимая пыль со стоп всех вайшнавов любого ранга прошу- пересмотрите свое отношение к Нама-Хари.Давайте воспевать чистое Святое ими,такое,каким Его нам дал Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и бережно передал Шрила Прабхупада.Хари бол!!!

Прошу простить мне все те оскорбления,которые я мог совершить к кому-либо намеренно,или преднамеренно в этой теме и своих мыслях.

Особая благодарность тем ,кто поправил меня в отношении майвады.

----------


## Светлана )

> У Аиндры прабху не "намеки на неправильное воспевание", он много об этом писал: 
> 
> http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/5460...i-hare-krishna


Рага-киртан

"Аиндра прабху: Также важно знать смысл рага-киртана. В музыкальном смысле рага означает «подходящая мелодия». Классическая индийская система раг поэтому, безусловно, приемлима на киртане, но настоящий рага-киртан находится выше музыкальных идей. Это киртан на платфоме бхавы, спонтанной преданности.

Буквально рага означает «привлеченность» или «нежная привязанность». В киртане это относится к мелодиям, которые создают привлекательную атмосферу, чтобы тронуть сердце и усилить чувства. Это не значит, что рага предназначена, чтобы сделать музыку привлекательной для нас и других. Это значит – проводить киртан так, чтобы Кришна привлекся нашим киртаном. Вот это киртан, – когда Кришна привлекся выражением нашей любви, атмосферой, которую мы создали для Его удовольствия.

И этот принцип притягательности – экспансирующий. Когда вы удовлетворите Кришну, вы удовлетворите всё творение. Так что каждый автоматически будет доволен и привлечен благодаря совершению санкиртана только для удовольствия Кришны.

Таким образом, применение инструментов в киртане можно уподобить множеству нулей. Нули, и даже много нулей, имеют ценность, только когда перед ними добавлена единица. Тогда вы получите десять, сто, тысячу или даже миллион. Подобно этому, и музыкальный талант в киртане не имеет ценности сам по себе, но он экспансирует в геометрической прогрессии, когда единица, шуддха-нама, поставлена перед ним. И без единицы шуддха-намы, без настроения подношения киртана для удовольствия Кришны, вся лучшая музыка и инструменты – всего лишь ноль.

Однако, надо заметить, что мы не увидим в «Говинда-Лиламрите» гопи, озадаченных Кришной, не признающим их сотни и миллионы нулей, их безграничные музыкальные таланты при проведении киртана. Потому что их киртан – только для Его наслаждения. Они никогда не подумают: «О, лучше мы не будем делать аранжировку слишком хорошо, поскольку мы можем попасть в ловушку собственных чувств, будем сами наслаждаться звучанием музыки, и тогда Кришна не примет наш киртан». Скорее, гопи использовали весь набор музыкальных и ритмических средств, найденных в музыке Господа Брахмы и жителей высших планетарных систем и выше, которые даже более сложны, чем музыкальные произведения Лакшми-Нараяны и жителей Вайкунтхи. Но какие бы музыкальные приемы они ни использовали, они это делали без малейшего оттенка скрытых мотивов.
Рага-киртан

Аиндра прабху: Также важно знать смысл рага-киртана. В музыкальном смысле рага означает «подходящая мелодия». Классическая индийская система раг поэтому, безусловно, приемлима на киртане, но настоящий рага-киртан находится выше музыкальных идей. Это киртан на платфоме бхавы, спонтанной преданности.

Буквально рага означает «привлеченность» или «нежная привязанность». В киртане это относится к мелодиям, которые создают привлекательную атмосферу, чтобы тронуть сердце и усилить чувства. Это не значит, что рага предназначена, чтобы сделать музыку привлекательной для нас и других. Это значит – проводить киртан так, чтобы Кришна привлекся нашим киртаном. Вот это киртан, – когда Кришна привлекся выражением нашей любви, атмосферой, которую мы создали для Его удовольствия.

И этот принцип притягательности – экспансирующий. Когда вы удовлетворите Кришну, вы удовлетворите всё творение. Так что каждый автоматически будет доволен и привлечен благодаря совершению санкиртана только для удовольствия Кришны.

Таким образом, применение инструментов в киртане можно уподобить множеству нулей. Нули, и даже много нулей, имеют ценность, только когда перед ними добавлена единица. Тогда вы получите десять, сто, тысячу или даже миллион. Подобно этому, и музыкальный талант в киртане не имеет ценности сам по себе, но он экспансирует в геометрической прогрессии, когда единица, шуддха-нама, поставлена перед ним. И без единицы шуддха-намы, без настроения подношения киртана для удовольствия Кришны, вся лучшая музыка и инструменты – всего лишь ноль.

Однако, надо заметить, что мы не увидим в «Говинда-Лиламрите» гопи, озадаченных Кришной, не признающим их сотни и миллионы нулей, их безграничные музыкальные таланты при проведении киртана. Потому что их киртан – только для Его наслаждения. Они никогда не подумают: «О, лучше мы не будем делать аранжировку слишком хорошо, поскольку мы можем попасть в ловушку собственных чувств, будем сами наслаждаться звучанием музыки, и тогда Кришна не примет наш киртан». Скорее, гопи использовали весь набор музыкальных и ритмических средств, найденных в музыке Господа Брахмы и жителей высших планетарных систем и выше, которые даже более сложны, чем музыкальные произведения Лакшми-Нараяны и жителей Вайкунтхи. Но какие бы музыкальные приемы они ни использовали, они это делали без малейшего оттенка скрытых мотивов."

Большое спасибо за этот перевод!!! Я тоже думаю, что Аиндра Прабху пел так, как он пел, не от непонимания, как предположил Юдхиштхиранатх Прабху.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Рага-киртан
> 
> Большое спасибо за этот перевод!!! Я тоже думаю, что Аиндра Прабху пел так, как он пел, не от непонимания, как предположил Юдхиштхиранатх Прабху.


Опять меня не поняли.Я не отрицаю,а дополняю.Еще раз........со всем тем,что сказал Аиндра ,но ++++++++++ не Рамо и не КришнА.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо Е.С.Индрадьюмне Свами, эту статью он для нас разместил. 

______________________

Понятия "черт" нет у вайшнавов. Аиндра прабху говорит to hell - буквально "в ад"или "пропади пропадом". Это чрезвычайно экспрессивно, и его многие потому не признают. Последнее про книги не понятно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И так сложная тема и еще ее усложнять. Может быть не надо вам так все нагнетать, все уже поняли, что вы хотите сказать. Собиралась поставить видео с киртанами, передумала. Слишком много всего в одну кучу. Покинула тему.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Эта ситуация в данный момент передается в Национальный совет России.А потом (если посчитают нужным) отправят в Джи Би Си.Ждем.

----------


## Radesa das

> Ну вот Вы и рассказали о себе.Ваш оппонент говорит о явлении,а не о личностях,а Вы всё о своём.


мой оппонент говорит не о личностях? меня можете называть кем угодно, я не обижаюсь, но не других ваишнавов!

----------


## Radesa das

> Я как раз показываю (Вернее Шрила Прабхупада) к чему приводит невнимательное воспевание. Кто следующий (_я про Аиндру_)? Эксперимент продолжается? Хотите что бы и ИСККОН так же закончил?


Он же вам не брат и не друг, пожалуйста добавляйте к его имени дас или прабху. а что станет с ИСКОН от невнимательного воспевания? мы все по-очереди взорвемся от газового баллона?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Эта ситуация в данный момент передается в Национальный совет России.А потом (если посчитают нужным) отправят в Джи Би Си.Ждем.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Ситуация на сегодняшний день такова.В НС поступило предложение о рассмотрении данной темы.Сейчас создается комиссия в составе нескольких преданных,которые будут ею заниматься.

----------


## Расала дас

*ванчха-калпатарубхйаш’ча крипа-синдхубхйа эва ча
патитанам паванебхйо вайшнавебхйо намо намаха*

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы, примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
От всего сердца хочу поблагодарить всех участников этого обсуждения. Особая признательность YudhishthiranathУ dasУ за смелость и усилия, направленные на укрепление и развитие Миссии Санкиртаны /совместного воспевания Святых Имён Кришны/. Лично я уверен: вся парампара благословит всех искренне стремящихся достичь успеха в воспевании МАХА-МАНТРЫ ТАКОЙ, КАКАЯ ОНА ЕСТЬ.


Больше двух лет прошло с тех пор, как впервые был опубликован материал "МАХА-МАНТРА КАК ОНА ЕСТЬ: БЛАГО ИЛЕ БЛАЖЬ?". До публикации он три года готовился. Первое желание говорить о важности неискажённого воспевания МАХА-МАНТРЫ возникло ещё двумя годами раньше. К моменту первой публикации желание говорить переросло в потребность КРИЧАТЬ! Да, обсуждаемая тема действительно, я, по крайней мере, в этом убеждён, важнейшая. 

Несколько последних лет - в переписке, в личном общении с вайшнавами - неизменно просил и продолжаю просить каждого посланного мне Господом собеседника задуматься и решить: важно или нет слушать и внимательно воспевать записанную на всех наших флагах единственную известную всем МАХА-МАНТРУ.

За все эти годы ни разу не прозвучало хотя бы одного веского довода в пользу "Хари Кришно Харе КришнА Кришна Кришно Хари Харе ...Рамо Рам Хари Харе". 

За эти годы вера моя окрепла благодаря множеству полученных прямых и косвенных подтверждений слов Ачарьи - "ничего не меняйте", "внимательно слушайте и повторяйте". 

И теперь я не постесняюсь признаться: то, к чему стремился, то, что обещали мне в наших книгах - произошло. Я стал счастливым... Кришна и Харе по Своей милостивой воле позволили окунуться в безграничную сладость Имени "Рама". Святое Имя "Рама" сделало меня счастливым!

Думаю, что все сложности, препятствия, политика, критика, уход в Майю и Матхи - все самые тяжёлые проблемы нашего Международного Общества возникают и растут из изменённой МАХА-МАНТРЫ. 

Простая практика неискажённого совместного воспевания лучше любых аргументов сама докажет своё превосходство. Для этого достаточно найти вайшнавов, готовых вместе с Вами внимательно слушать и воспевать МАХА-МАНТРУ КАК ОНА ЕСТЬ. Очень скоро эта чудесная практика принесёт плоды - Вкус и Осознание. 

Всем успехов! 
С уважением - Р.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Еще хочу поблагодарить Радха Говинду прабху за напоминание о важности чтения книг Шрилы Прабхупады.Невнимательность к его литературному наследию порождает такое явление ,как отсутствие проницательности (а отсюда и невнимательность к Святому Имени и проблеме ,связанной с этим аспектом) http://youtu.be/fFKmpkRjlns?t=1h22m44s

На фоне всего этого продолжаем ждать решения НС по этой теме.

----------


## Расала дас

> Разве Локанатха Свами не гуру. Он назвал причину - что это настроение, бхава: "Господь очень милостив. Он понимает, что вы имеете в виду. Ну, по крайней мере, мы должны приложить усилия, чтобы произносить правильно. Не нужно этим пренебрегать, нужно постараться сделать все правильно. Но Господь известен как бхава-грахи джанардана - тот, кто принимает бхаву или настроение". ( http://lokanathswami.ru/publ/lekcij_...jakh/19-1-0-27 )
> *Также здесь писали, что на семинарах по нама-таттве учат, что настроение важнее. Так что по мнению гуру, все в порядке. Никакой проблемы искажения мантры не существует. Просто ищут причины проблем в ИСККОН и думают, что это причина.*



From Bhaktisiddhanta Vaibhava
Amrta 19:- Holy Name

In Bengali - People say "Krsna" as "Krsno"
In Oriya - People say "Krsna" as "Krusna"
Actually it;s Krsna only.

*Bhaktisiddhanta Maharaj was bron in Odisha and a Bengali Avharya himself but he chants the bame ONLY "Krsna"... That's the real pronounciation. Does not matter if anyone has felings and love for the Lord however as Vaidhi Bhakti, we should chant as "Krsna" only.*


Из книги Бхактисиддханта Вайбхава,
Амрита 19, Святое Имя

В Бенгалии люди говорят "Кришна" как "Кришно"
В Ориссе люди говорят "Кришна" как "Крушна"
Но в действительности это только Кришна.

*Бхактисиддханта Махарадж родился в Ориссе и он также ачарья в Бенгалии, но он воспевал Имя только как "Кришна"...
Это правильное произношение. Не имеет значения если кто-то имеет чувства и любовь к Господу, как вайдхи бхакты мы должны воспевать Имя только как "Кришна".*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Харе Кришна!

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати - Ки - Джай! Шрила Прабхупада- Ки - Джай! Бхактивикаша Свами - Ки - Джай!

Принимая во внимание ачар Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати становится предельно ясно, что Шрила Прабхупада имел в виду, наставляя Вишнуджану Свами - "это Рама". Жаль, что некоторые его ученики, вероятно, не знали и, соответственно, не придерживались этого его наставления. 
Но, ничего страшного. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада наставлял и вдохновлял: сначала - книги и проповедь, экстатический бхаджан - позже. Настало время ВСЕМ насладиться нектаром Святых Имён, воспевая МАХА-МАНТРУ такой, как Она есть!

Хари Бол!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *Настало время ВСЕМ насладиться нектаром Святых Имён, воспевая МАХА-МАНТРУ такой, как Она есть!
> 
> *

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Настало время ВСЕМ насладиться нектаром Святых Имён, воспевая МАХА-МАНТРУ такой, как Она есть!
> Хари Бол!


КЛУБ "ГУД ЛАЙФ", ПОЮТ И ТАНЦУЮТ ПОД ЗВУЧАНИЕ МАХА МАНТРЫ

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
> Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе
> 
> Если кто-то хочет что-то исправить,то пусть напишет свой вариант.


И ведь пишут  : 



Отсюда  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2558313&type=1

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> И ведь пишут  : 
> 
> 
> 
> Отсюда  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2558313&type=1


Для коллекции))) А может заикается человек по жизни.

На сегодня такие новости...........В переписке Нац.Совета было решено создать группу из хорошо сведущих в философии вайшнавов, которая будет разбирать такого рода спорные вопросы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В Бенгалии люди говорят "Кришна" как "Кришно"
> В Ориссе люди говорят "Кришна" как "Крушна"
> Но в действительности это только Кришна.


Вовсе не трудно убедить преданных не петь  "Кришно" (для меня такое воспевание вообще стало новостью... но я убедилась в нескольких видео, что действительно так поют, одно индийское видео с явным О под сильнейшим ударением, во втором четко _видно_ , что поется О).   

Но вот что касается распевок Кришнаааа и Рамаааа... то и Шрила Прабхупада так поет, например, в одной из самых классических своих записей в студии... так что у любителей таких распевок есть сильный козырь. Я писала об этом, а не про "Кришно", что гуру не увидят в этом проблемы, если и Прабхупада смещал ударения (долготу).  

В киртанах в 90-е в подавляющем большинстве случаев не пели с долгими вторыми слогами в именах "Кришна" и "Рама", ударения (долготы) были правильные, и воспевание на мой взгляд было гораздо более мощное, чем при нынешних тянущихся красивых мелодиях.

Нашла еще одно видео Шри Прахлада д. (помимо размещенного ранее в этой теме), где он отлично выводит мелодию по стандарту звучания Маха-мантры, первые слоги в два раза короче вторых ( а не наоборот - когда меняют мантру под мелодию -  как делают сейчас 95% ведущих). Видно, что он делает это с полным пониманием, очень внимательно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Хааре" в Маха-мантре написали наверное после просмотра видео в посте 383.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Преданные говорят, что теперь в киртане случается новая фишка: ведущий поет "ХОРЕЙ".


Это я тоже слышу постоянно. И "Харе-хе" - очень у многих.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вовсе не трудно убедить преданных не петь  "Кришно" (для меня такое воспевание вообще стало новостью... но я убедилась в нескольких видео, что действительно так поют, одно индийское видео с явным О под сильнейшим ударением, во втором четко _видно_ , что поется О).   
> 
> Но вот что касается распевок Кришнаааааа и Рамааааааа... то и Шрила Прабхупада так поет, например, в одной из самых классических своих записей в студии... так что у любителей таких распевок есть сильный козырь. Я писала именно об этом, что гуру не видят в этом проблемы, - потому что и Прабхупада смещал ударения (долготу), а не про "Кришно".


Ну так одно дело КрИшнааааааа,а другое КришнААААААААА

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ну так одно дело КрИшнааааааа,а другое КришнААААААААА


По законам фонетики это одно и тоже. Я уже объясняла, как меняется восприятие смысла слова при смене ударения (долготы) в двусложном слове, на примере слова "замок". Даже если изначально иметь в виду одно значение и петь имея в виду его, при протягивании согласно мелодии другого слога - смысл изменится. Более долгий слог - всегда доминантный, ударный. Именно долгота слогов определяет смысл таких слов. 

Есть также и двух-ударные слова. Двух-ударными могут могут только слова много-сложные (как эти разделенные мной), но никак не слова из двух слогов, такие как Кришна и Рама. 

Иначе придется признать, что помимо звуков святых имен в Маха-мантре поются посторонние звуки: ааааааа,  аааа-ааа-аа и т.п. Выражающие эмоцию. То же самое насчет Харе-й и Харе-хе. Что это за посторонние звуки, откуда они?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Это я тоже слышу постоянно. И "Харе-хе" - очень у многих.


Ну мы же поем Джая Гоура-Нитай))) Хотя Господь Шри Чайтанья не корова))) Но по этому поводу есть даже вот этот ролик.




Но здесь Шрила Прабхупада говорит об особенностях языка,отклонениях.Но мы не должны ориентироваться на отклонения,а то чего глядишь,начнем подражать глухо-немым в итоге.Об этом в изначальном посте.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Звуки "хе" и "й" бывают слышны внутри мантры. Когда преданный пел "бхаджа Харе Кришна Харе Кришна..." - другое слово между мантрами -  Шрила Прабхупада остановил. С другой стороны, санскрит таков, что, разделенные, слоги тем не менее могут восприниматься как одно целое. Допустимо ли это в Маха-мантре - вопрос.  

_______________________

Киртан Шри Прахлада д. (особенно в концовке видно, как он прерывает долготу вторых слогов, а не тянет их - и также с ударением первого слога поет следующее имя) :

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

А как с этим быть?)))  





Кто этот преданный,кто его Гуру? Что за книги у него про Маха-мантру? Кто знает?

К стати похоже на русское КрЫшень))) И ХарЭ......типа....харэ тут в майе пребывать!!!)))

Так какая же Она Маха-мантра,как Она есть???!!!)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Боже,как же Ее повторять???!!!))) Ведь другие живые существа с нас пример берут)))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Этот преданный говорит правильно. 

Руководство по произношению санскрита в английских книгах гласит :

*е - as in they (е - как в they)* 

Все учившие англ. знают, как звучит they. Это "*э*". 

В русских книгах то же написано : 
*е (э) - как в слове "это"*

То есть про "э" там есть, но мало кто это видит.

Также он правильно произносит "н" , но кажется излишне в нос "м", в маха-мантре она без точки. 

Что касается Кришна и Крышна. Правильнее второе, но "ы" не д.б. такое четкое как в слове "крыша" или "крылья".

В руководстве написано : 

*р (с точкой) - слогообразующее "р" как в слове "бодрствуй".*

Вряд ли это очень понятное для русских объяснение, т.к. согласные в русском языке слога не образуют.  Это согласный "р", но с гласным призвуком "ы". При этом он должен быть ударным. 
Нигде у нас не пишется "р с точкой", как в английских книгах, где всюду написано Krsna. *"И" там нет.* 

 r, s, n - с нижними точками. 

R (с точкой) - as in "rim" 

Но это не Рим, вот как это звучит на английском ( а лучше послушать Прабхупаду)  http://translate.google.ru/#en/ru/rim

Поляки произносят "Крышна", а русские при этом над ними посмеиваются. На польском пишется  Kryszna, то есть "*ы*". В то же время Индрадьюмна Свами иногда передразнивает русских, как они произносят мягко "ри" вместо "ры" (неясного).

----------


## petrovkin

> Кто этот преданный,кто его Гуру?


Это Бхагаватачарья, ученик Харикеши махараджа, президент Донецкого храма в 90-х. Очень хороший преданный.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Фактически, привычное нам написание Маха-мантры

_Харе Кришна Харе Кришна 
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама 
Рама Рама Харе Харе_

- это некорректная русская транслитерация. Правильнее : 

_Харэ Кршна Харэ Кршна 
Кршна Кршна Харэ Харэ 
Харэ Рама Харэ Рама 
Рама Рама Харэ Харэ_ 

(даже и без точки под "р" получается нужный звук, с легким "ы",  
но еще лучше проставлять точку, как в английском). 

__________________________

Итак,

1. Писать Харе или Харэ ? 
Трудность в том, что наше Харэ пишется как слово из арго, поэтому затруднение переводчиков понятно. В итоге получили неверное произношение русскоговорящих преданных... англичанам тоже не легко, на английском hare - заяц... тем не менее. 

2. Писать: Кришна или Кршна ?
Вот звучание ṛ на санскрите : http://www.learnsanskrit.org/sounds/...ple#similarity - это твердое "р", с отзвуком "ы". Если же мы пишем слог с "и" - это сигнал выговаривать "р" как "р`" (мягко). Нет смысла произносить как в слове "бодрствуй", если после пишется "и".  



___________________________

Сравните звучание Hare Krshna на английском (довольно близкое к санскриту, с "э" и "ы" ) и звучание русской транслитерации Харе Кришна : http://translate.google.ru/#en/ru/hare krshna 

(ввести hare krshna в левое поле как английский - нажать перевести на русский в правом поле - прослушать)

----------


## petrovkin

Перед тем, как решать, какое произношение првильное, надо почитать, что об этом говорил Шрила Прабхупада...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада повторяет джапу. Четко слышно "ХарЕ", а не "ХарЭ", а вот "Кришна" да, звучит как "Кршна" или "Крышна".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вот еще запись джапы Шрилы Прабхупады:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вот еще вариант джапы Шрилы Прабхупады - здесь Шрила Прабхупада повторяет быстро. И опять явно слышно "ХарЕ", а не "ХарЭ".

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Правильнее : 
> 
> _Харэ Кршна Харэ Кршна 
> Кршна Кршна Харэ Харэ 
> Харэ Рама Харэ Рама 
> Рама Рама Харэ Харэ_



Почему Кршна? Если после гласной идут два согласных, он читается, как долгий. В таком случае правильно Крыышна.

----------


## petrovkin

> Шрила Прабхупада повторяет джапу. Четко слышно "ХарЕ", а не "ХарЭ", а вот "Кришна" да, звучит как "Кршна" или "Крышна".


Важно не то, как сам Прабхупада повторял мантру, а что он говорил по поводу произношения на разных языках. Нам лучше следовать, чем подражать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Важно не то, как сам Прабхупада повторял мантру, а что он говорил по поводу произношения на разных языках. Нам лучше следовать, чем подражать.


Шрила Прабхупада, насколько я знаю,  не делал различий между разными языками, он призывал всех людей, независимо от их языков, повторять и петь Харе Кришна.

Однако речь шла о том, что якобы нужно повторять ХарЭ, а не ХарЕ. НО в примерах, приведенных выше, можно ясно услышать, что Шрила Прабхупада произносит именно ХарЕ.

В конечном счете, Кришна не формалист, как уже говорилось, Он - бхава-грахи джанардана - принимает настроение сердца. Для Него важнее всего искренность.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Кстати, вот цитата Шрилы Прабхупады на тему правильного/неправильного произнесения Маха мантры:

"Произнося ведические мантры, брахманы должны правильно расставлять ударения и выдерживать правильную интонацию, что само по себе является наукой. Правильное произношение санскритских слов, образующих мантру, — залог ее действенности. Современные брахманы не могут похвастаться идеальным знанием санскрита, к тому же они недостаточно чистоплотны в своей повседневной жизни. Однако повторение мантры Харе Кришна приносит то же благо, что и совершение жертвоприношений. Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат". (ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, Шрила Прабхупада произносит "Харе". 
Но в руководствах по чтению санскрита в книгах Прабхупады написано :

e - as in they 
и 
e (э) - как в "это"


Лично мне нравится повторять так, как звучит санскрит  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Почему Кршна? Если после гласной идут два согласных, он читается, как долгий. В таком случае правильно Крыышна.


Долготу гласного обозначают чертой сверху :

harē kr̥ṣṇa harē kr̥ṣṇa 
kr̥ṣṇa kr̥ṣṇa harē harē 
harē rāma harē rāma 
rāma rāma harē harē

В идеале надо писать русский аналог ṛ - "р с точкой", точка под r и означает двойную долготу этого слого-образующего согласного санскритского звука. 

Ударный слог должен быть дольше безударного. Но второй слог "на" - настолько короткий, что у первого получается обычная для русского речи долгота. Я так понимаю. На сайте санскрита по ссылке выше написано, что простые согласные в санскрите короткие настолько, насколько это возможно.  И насколько понимаю, там вообще нет гласного, а есть слогообразующий согласный ṛ , у которого есть отзвук "ы". 


________________

Сегодня несколько раз слышала наше радушное приветствие от индусов, продавцов на выставке. Действительно, говорят именно так : Харэ Кршна. 

Но ролики со Шрилой Прабхупадой, которые я же и ставила ) показывают, что Шрила Прабхупада произносит Харе.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Конечно, ударный слог и должен быть дольше второго, безударного. Но второй слог "на" - настолько короткий, что у первого обычная для русского долгота. Я так понимаю. В руководстве написано, что краткие простые согласные в санскрите короткие настолько, насколько это возможно.  
> 
> В идеале надо писать русский аналог ṛ - "р с точкой".
> Точка под буквой и означает двойную долготу. 
> 
> ________________
> 
> Сегодня несколько раз слышала наше радушное приветствие от индусов, продавцов на выставке. Действительно, говорят именно так : Харэ Кршна


Наверное, мы с вами пользуемся разными руководствами. Я пользуюсь тем, которое обычно в конце книг Прабхупады. Там написано, что точка под р обозначает не долготу, а то, что р читается как ри. А если за гласным идут два согласных, то гласный удлинняется. Так что вариант с Кршной - это просто разговорная речь, а не образец чтения санскрита.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Наверное, мы с вами пользуемся разными руководствами. Я пользуюсь тем, которое обычно в конце книг Прабхупады. Там написано, что точка под р обозначает не долготу, а то, что р читается как ри.


Да, я уточнила в посте, откуда это, с сайта по санскриту. 
Что касается того, как в русских книгах написано, что означает точка под р - в английских книгах этого нет. В этом все и дело. 

Там написано : 

ṛ - как в rim 

Если набрать в гугл-переводчике, как произносится это слово ( я давала ссылку) там отзвук ы, не и. 
И это не русское Рим, Рим на англ. - Rome. В имени Кршна - не мягкий р`, а как в слове "бодрствуй". 

Еще в русских книгах есть строчка : 

"В большинстве индийских школ санкрита р, л (с точками) принято читать как ри, ли". 

Например, в английской БГ 1989 года издания такой строчки нет, есть только описание, которое я привела выше.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> "В большинстве индийских школ санкрита р, л (с точками) принято читать как ри, ли".


Да, да, вот именно эту строчку я и имела в виду.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Чтение санскритских стихов в традиции Гаудия-вайшнавизма
Джагананда дас

"Если гласная длинная, понятно, что слог будет длинным. Однако, если короткая гласная сопровождается соединенными согласными, то это будет длинный слог. Поэтому в слове «Кришна», хотя слог «Кри» сам по себе считается коротким, но так как за ним следуют соединенные согласные «шн», т.е. согласные «ш» и «н», соединенные вместе, предшествующий краткий слог «Кри» считается длинным".

----------


## Анна К.

> "Хааре" в Маха-мантре написали наверное после просмотра видео в посте 383.


Тайна слова "Хааре" раскрывается гораздо проще. Если набрать слово "Харе" в Ворде при включенном автоматическом исправлении ошибок, то правка будет именно такая. Не знаю уж, почему в Вордовском словаре есть такое слово, и что оно означает. Гугл выдает, что Хааре - это голландская фамилия. Я обычно автоматическую правку отключаю, и тогда компьютер у меня слово "Харе" подчеркивает, а при наведении курсора рассказывает, что это грубое слово, которое нежелательно использовать в литературной речи. Так что с техникой нужно держать ухо востро, тщательно проверяя хотя бы особенно важные вещи перед публикацией.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Чтение санскритских стихов в традиции Гаудия-вайшнавизма
> Джагананда дас
> 
> "Если гласная длинная, понятно, что слог будет длинным. Однако, если короткая гласная сопровождается соединенными согласными, то это будет длинный слог. Поэтому в слове «Кришна», хотя слог «Кри» сам по себе считается коротким, но так как за ним следуют соединенные согласные «шн», т.е. согласные «ш» и «н», соединенные вместе, предшествующий краткий слог «Кри» считается длинным".


В этом случае над ṛ должна быть черточка, но этого нет в написании. Или имеется в виду, что это надо предусматривать самим, увидев два согласных?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Слог длинный не только если гласный с черточкой, но также в следующих случаях: 
1 - если короткая гласная сопровождается соединенными согласными (десять придыхательных согласных: кха, гха, чха, жха, Тха, Дха, тха, дха, пха, бха не являются соединенными, они принимаются за одну букву. То же самое относится к звуку дж и джх).
2 - если за короткой гласной следуют висарга (х с точкой под ним) и анусвара (м с точкой над ним, а иногда и под ним)
3 - о, е всегда долгие

yaḿ pravrajantam anupetam apeta-kṛtyaḿ

Как видите из данного примера в санскрите долгие слоги преобладают.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Да, да, вот именно эту строчку я и имела в виду.


В русских книгах два описания ṛ - "как в слове бодрствуй" и "в большинстве школ принято читать "ри". 






> Как видите из данного примера в санскрите долгие слоги преобладают.


И... т.е. это к чему?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> И "Харе-хе" - очень у многих.


Кришна Хе
Господь Чаитанйа пел это, когда путешествовал по Южной Индии (текст ЧЧ Мадхйа 7.96). Ведущие киртана, поющие это, иногда пропускают строчки, смешивают их, или поют в неправильном порядке. Лучше должным образом выучить эту, или любую другую песню, прежде чем начать петь ее в киртане.

Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Хе
Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Хе
Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Ракша мам
Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Кришна Пахи мам
Кришна Кешава Кришна Кешава Кришна Кешава Ракша мам
Рама Рагхава Рама Рагхава Рама Рагхава Пахи мам

Итак, эти песни пел Сам Господь Чаитанйа, поэтому они – самые авторитетные

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Так что вариант с Кршной - это просто разговорная речь, а не образец чтения санскрита.


Что вы имеете в виду? Т.е. при чем здесь разговорная речь  :smilies:  Разговорная речь - это когда слышим от кого-то и повторяем. 

Но сейчас-то речь про письменную речь (передачу звучания на письме). Во всех английских книгах Прабхупады используется только написание Кṛṣṇa . В санскритском написании также нет значка для отдельного звука i , а есть обычный слогообразующий ṛ  -  कृष्ण

Если бы он был долгим (я имею в виду двойную долготу, когда гласный в два раза длиннее такого же краткого), там была бы еще одна загогулинка снизу на санскрите или черточка сверху на английском.

И хотя в начале русского руководства по чтению санскрита (статьи разные в английских и русских книгах) упомянуто, какая система транслитерации _деванагари_ использована, и что "латинские буквы заменены на соответствующие им буквы кириллицы с сохранением системы диакритических знаков " - как видим, это не вполне так.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Бхакисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что профессиональные исполнители бхаджанов поют "деньги, деньги", а не Харе Кришна. Может, музыкально они и притягательны, но духовно – мертвы. Коммерческий киртан – подделка, поскольку не предназначен исключительно и полностью для прославления Кришны. Его цель – в щекотании органов слуха, произведенными для удовлетворения чувств звуками ради заработка.
Также, я понял, что было представление с Киртаном, которое дал Шри Пурна дас. Ты правильно отметила, мол были ли они преданными. Ты права. Эти люди – профессиональные певцы. Кришна Киртан не предназначен для того, чтобы зарабатывать себе на жизнь. Кришна Киртан не предназначен для развлечения публики, ради демонстрации искусства. Это динамическое служение Господу. Поэтому  мы, в общем-то, не против художественного представления Кришна Киртана, но мы хотим видеть, насколько преданный удовлетворяет Высшую Волю. (Письмо к Джадурани, 12 декабря 1967 г.)

Я не хочу кого-то обвинить в желании заработать на воспевании,но КришнА есть и это-факт.
Имя КришнА обозначает имя Драупади.А Драупади,как известно,воплощение Богини Лакшми (деньги).Так что воспевание имени КришнА  может создать нашему движению соответствующую репутацию.
Ну а РамО........нет ни одного объяснения что бы это могло значить.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

*Yudhishthiranath прабху*  подскажите что означает ваша подпись ?  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Прабхупада также пел Кришнаа согласно мелодии. Что вы на это скажете?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> *Yudhishthiranath прабху*  подскажите что означает ваша подпись ?


Please Accept My Humble obeiances......примите мои смиренные поклоны(почтение).
http://cis.pamho.net/

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Шрила Прабхупада также пел Кришнаа согласно мелодии. Что вы на это скажете?


Попробуйте сами спеть........КрИшнааааааа (выделяя И),или КришнААААААААА (с особым ударением на А)
В современном воспевании эти буквы А и О выделяются и даже смакуются)))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не вижу причин для веселья. 

Шрила Прабхупада также пел Кṛṣṇаааа  согласно мелодии.

Кто возьмет на себя обязательство разграничивать, кто поет согласно мелодии допустимо - как Шрила Прабхупада, а кто недопустимо?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Интересное наблюдение по отношению к Дамодараштаке. Весь текст поется с ударением на первые слоги,а Кришна хочется на А.Хотя попробовал,как оно есть ,все получается.

----------


## Aniruddha das

на мой взгляд, вот эта цитата Шрилы Прабхупады должна успокоить воспаленные умы:

"Произнося ведические мантры, брахманы должны правильно расставлять ударения и выдерживать правильную интонацию, что само по себе является наукой. Правильное произношение санскритских слов, образующих мантру, — залог ее действенности. Современные брахманы не могут похвастаться идеальным знанием санскрита, к тому же они недостаточно чистоплотны в своей повседневной жизни. Однако повторение мантры Харе Кришна приносит то же благо, что и совершение жертвоприношений. Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат". (ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Не вижу причин для веселья. 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада также пел Кṛṣṇаааа  согласно мелодии.
> 
> Кто возьмет на себя обязательство разграничивать, кто поет согласно мелодии допустимо - как Шрила Прабхупада, а кто недопустимо?


Есть наставления Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> на мой взгляд, вот эта цитата Шрилы Прабхупады должна успокоить воспаленные умы:
> 
> "Произнося ведические мантры, брахманы должны правильно расставлять ударения и выдерживать правильную интонацию, что само по себе является наукой. Правильное произношение санскритских слов, образующих мантру, — залог ее действенности. Современные брахманы не могут похвастаться идеальным знанием санскрита, к тому же они недостаточно чистоплотны в своей повседневной жизни. Однако повторение мантры Харе Кришна приносит то же благо, что и совершение жертвоприношений. Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат". (ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий)


Я так понимаю,что ошибка значит-временное явление,отклонение.Подразумевается.что.учась в школе и совершая ошибки ,ученик когда-то начнет писать правильно.В 10 оскорблениях есть наставление повторять ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО.Если кто-то не принимает в расчет ошибки,то это-чревато.Безусловно.что он получит благо.Но намеренная невнимательность это уже-апарадха.А нам это надо?


Далее.........текст 28......комментарий....Когда мы для вида поклоняемся Божествам, но при этом не стараемся избегать сева-апарадх, Радха и Кришна не принимают жертвенных даров,

И с каких это пор мы делим Нама-Хари и Божеств?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества


в комментарии речь всё таки идёт об ошибках, то есть они существуют, и по всей видимости прогрессу это не мешает, но в комментарии нет сравнения по срокам и другим критериям с тем, если повторять без ошибок, поэтому всё очень расплывчато. 
По поводу искренности, если она есть то наверно уже нет разницы ошибочное или безошибочное повторение. Но достичь искренности наверно можно только уделяя внимание всем тонкостям, в том числе и произношению, ведь Бхакти йога это точная наука.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Штука в том, что лучше концентрироваться на позитиве, а не на негативе.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> ведь Бхакти йога это точная наука.


Комичность ситуации в том,что отстаивая Харе Кришна,как науку мы отстаиваем не Рама,а РамО,чего Шрила Прабхупада явно не хотел.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Комичность ситуации в том,что отстаивая Харе Кришна,как науку мы отстаиваем не Рама,а РамО,чего Шрила Прабхупада явно не хотел.


Кто отстаивает Рамо?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Штука в том, что лучше концентрироваться на позитиве, а не на негативе


возможность концентрироваться на позитиве или негативе это карма, а значит далеко не определяющий фактор

----------


## Aniruddha das

Нашей практике повторения Харе Кришна гораздо больший вред приносит критиканство и вайшнава-апарадхи. Вот с чем нужно быть особенно осторожным. В этой теме было допущено немало критики в адрес старших вайшнавов, и я считаю, что это принесло гораздо больший вред всем, чем произнесение Рамо вместо Рама. 

Мы должны критично относиться в первую очередь к себе. В других мы должны стараться в первую очередь видеть хорошие качества.  Другой момент, в вайшнавском обществе не принято самому себе присваивать роль лидера или учителя. Сейчас развелось немало "самоназначенных реформаторов", особенно в интернете. Очень часто такие реформаторы самым грубым образом нарушают вайшнавский этикет, начиная критиковать старших вайшнавов. Примеры этого были и в этой теме. Вот это гораздо более серьезная проблема, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Есть наставления Шрилы Прабхупады.


Разве есть его наставления насчет долготы слогов при *пении* имени Кṛṣṇa ?   Шрила Прабхупада сам пел долгий второй слог в Кṛṣṇa - согласно мелодии.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У меня уже давно мысль открыть другую тему и обсуждать только произношение и написание.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Нашей практике повторения Харе Кришна гораздо больший вред приносит критиканство и вайшнава-апарадхи. Вот с чем нужно быть особенно осторожным. В этой теме было допущено немало критики в адрес старших вайшнавов, и я считаю, что это принесло гораздо больший вред всем, чем произнесение Рамо вместо Рама. 
> 
> Мы должны критично относиться в первую очередь к себе. В других мы должны стараться в первую очередь видеть хорошие качества.  Другой момент, в вайшнавском обществе не принято самому себе присваивать роль лидера или учителя. Сейчас развелось немало "самоназначенных реформаторов", особенно в интернете. Очень часто такие реформаторы самым грубым образом нарушают вайшнавский этикет, начиная критиковать старших вайшнавов. Примеры этого были и в этой теме. Вот это гораздо более серьезная проблема, на мой взгляд.


Это провокация для того что бы закрыть тему? Если этим занялся НС,значит в этом есть смысл.Как минимум опровергнуть ,или подтвердить.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> В этой теме было допущено немало критики в адрес старших вайшнавов,


Цитаты можно? Или ссылку.Пока на поверку другое-Критикан,воспаленный ум,самозванный реформатор.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Это провокация для того что бы закрыть тему? Если этим занялся НС,значит в этом есть смысл.Как минимум опровергнуть ,или подтвердить.



Я могу закрыть тему в любой момент. Не переживайте.  :smilies:  Критику из этой темы я уже удалил. Если еще такое будет повторяться, будут приняты меры.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Слог длинный не только если гласный с черточкой


Все, разобралась, что вы имели в виду. Времени все это изучать сейчас особо и нет, а в разговорах, когда проясняешь, усваивается быстро.

----------


## Расала дас

> Я так понимаю, что ошибка значит-временное явление, отклонение. Подразумевается, что учась в школе и совершая ошибки, ученик когда-то начнет писать правильно.В 10 оскорблениях есть наставление повторять ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО. Если кто-то не принимает в расчет ошибки, то это-чревато.Безусловно, что он получит благо. Но намеренная невнимательность это уже-апарадха. А нам это надо?


*Сохранять материальные привязанности, несмотря на все наставления, полученные по этому поводу...* 
Когда речь идёт о поиске Чистых Святых Имён, аргументы нестремящихся ИХ УСЛЫШАТЬ чаще всего материальны. Но бенгальские и любые другие говоры народов Земли не смутят того, у кого развилось настоящее, непреодолимое желание УСЛЫШАТЬ ИХ такими, как Они ВОСПЕВАЮТСЯ в Мире Живой Реальности. "_Я несмышлёный ребёнок, и Бог любит меня, даже, когда я из недопонимания и отсутствия крепкой веры или упрямства перестал стремиться к Совершенству_ - технология тихого "одобрямса" и самовнушения. Она - для не желающих, ввиду слабости сердца, решительно встать на Путь направленного на удовлетворение Шри Шри правильного, внимательного, личностного, любовного воспевания Их Всеблагих Имён в МАХА-МАНТРЕ. 

*Божества МАХА-МАНТРЫ милостивы, и когда Они видят, что Его преданный хочет только Их Имена - Они Являют Себя в ИХ образе.*Тот, кто ещё не обрёл эту Высшую, животворящую Милость, может начать день и ночь сокрушаться и плакать... 

*Raja Kumari dasi* - примите, пожалуйста, мои низкие поклоны и искреннюю благодарность за Ваши полные смысла и Истины сообщения. Все чёрточки и точечки - в ИХ Именах: ИМ к стати, это часть ИХ вечной природы и формы. Также неоднократно уже утверждено: длинная ударная "а" в "Кршна" и вторая в "Рама" - Имена женские. Применение ИХ в МАХА-МАНТРЕ  изменяет Её смысл, что в свою очередь сделает самореализацию недостижимой!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Критику из этой темы я уже удалил. Если еще такое будет повторяться, будут приняты меры.


А все-таки можете мне (в личку) написать что именно удалили? Изучу что бы в дальнейшем не наступать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот классическая студийная запись, где Шрила Прабхупада поет с преданными Маха-мантру с длинным вторым слогом и в имени Кршна, и в имени Рама - *согласно мелодии*. Во время джапы мы произносим четко по правилам, а во время пения - вот пример того, что сам Шрила Прабхупада смещал долготу согласно мелодии.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще одна классическая запись с альбома 1969 года "Goddess of Fortune" с долгими вторыми слогами в Кршна и Рама

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Еще одна классическая запись с альбома 1969 года "Goddess of Fortune" с долгими вторыми слогами в Кршна и Рама


Я наверное плохо объясняю  :stena:  ))) http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post106963  ,или у Вас со слухом нелады.Но Вы не исключение.Спросил недавно у авторитетного преданного о РамО.Он сказал....ну я-то так не пою......показал видео с его воспеванием.....он был очень удивлен.А я ,говорит,и не обращал внимания.

Можете пропеть?.....Здравствуй мА-маааааа,здравствуй мА-маааааа,или здравтсвуй мамАААА,здравствуй мамАААААА. Под мелодию Шрилы Прабхупады.
Поэтому КрИшнаааааа и КришнААААА могут быть разными личностями.

----------


## petrovkin

> "Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат". (ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий)


По-моему, вопрос решен.





> Я так понимаю,что ошибка значит-временное явление,отклонение.


Чтобы подтвердить эту точку зрения, должны быть прямые указания Шрилы Прабхупады на важность правильного произношения. И также он должен был показать, как именно правильно произносить.
Насколько я знаю, таких высказываний Прабхупады нет. Значит высказанная выше точка зрения им не поддерживается.





> в комментарии речь всё таки идёт об ошибках, то есть они существуют, и по всей видимости прогрессу это не мешает, но в комментарии нет сравнения по срокам и другим критериям с тем, если повторять без ошибок, поэтому всё очень расплывчато. 
> По поводу искренности, если она есть то наверно уже нет разницы ошибочное или безошибочное повторение. Но достичь искренности наверно можно только уделяя внимание всем тонкостям, в том числе и произношению, ведь Бхакти йога это точная наука.


Раз Шрила Прабхупада больше никак не высказывался по поводу произношения, значит нам достаточно одной ранее упомянутой цитаты. И никакой расплывчатости нет  :smilies: 





> У меня уже давно мысль открыть другую тему и обсуждать только произношение и написание.


Само обсуждение правильности разных видов произношений абсолютно нормально и не имеет отношения к правильности преданного служения.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> По-моему, вопрос решен?


Ну да.Ключевое слово-ЖЕЛАЕМЫЙ.Желаемый значит-БЕЗОСКОРБИТЕЛЬНЫЙ,ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫЙ в идеале.
Если кто-то хочет материальных благ он их получит.Если в Рай-пожалуйста.Но наш путь-чистое,ШУДХА-НАМ-САНКИРТАНА и Его распростронение.Смотря кто чего желает.Об этом слово ЖЕЛАЕМЫЙ.
Святое Имя исполняет любое ЖЕЛАНИЕ.
Поэтому эта тема для тех,кто хочет ШУДХА-НАМ.Других переубеждать бесполезно.
Сам Шрила Прабхупада говорил.что в наше движение будут приходит разные личности.с разными ЖЕЛАНИЯМИ.И поскольку процесс очень мощный,то может кого-то и имперсональное сияние устроит.Я не знаю.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> По-моему, вопрос решен.
> 
> 
> Чтобы подтвердить эту точку зрения, должны быть прямые указания Шрилы Прабхупады на важность правильного произношения. И также он должен был показать, как именно правильно произносить.
> Насколько я знаю, таких высказываний Прабхупады нет. Значит высказанная выше точка зрения им не поддерживается.
> 
> 
> 
> Раз Шрила Прабхупада больше никак не высказывался по поводу произношения, значит нам достаточно одной ранее упомянутой цитаты. И никакой расплывчатости нет


Пересмотрите все посты.И увидите.Каждый раз перепостивать нет времени и желания.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А все-таки можете мне (в личку) написать что именно удалили? Изучу что бы в дальнейшем не наступать.


Почему вы решили что в моих сообщениях про критиканство и "самоназначенных реформаторах" речь шла о Вас?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Почему вы решили что в моих сообщениях про критиканство и "самоназначенных реформаторах" речь шла о Вас?


Анирудхаджи,не об этом сейчас)))Мои поклоны и восхищения Вашей личностью.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Еще слова мантры часто выдают отношения к Кришне. Допустим как мы усюсюкаем с младецем, так часто поют Ути-ути гопалЯ



Вообще это не "ути-ути гопаля", как вам могло показаться, а утхи утхи гопала - что значит "проснись Гопала", это песня такая.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А что по вашему значит Ути-ути Гопаля? Локанатха Свами сахаджия по вашему?


Это совсем не русские  "ути-ути", еще раз.  :smilies: Это песня на маратхи - Утхи Утхи Гопала. 

вот ее слова:

 malaygiricha chandangandhit dhup tula davil
swikaravi puja aata, uthi uthi gopal
(uthi uthi gopala) - 
purv dishela gulaal udhalun dnyaandeep lavila
goras aarpuni aavaghe godhan gele yamunel
dhup deep naivaidya asaa ha sadupachaar chalala
rangolyani sade sajvile rastyarastyatu
saan pavuli vaajati painjan chun chunun chun chun
kuthe mandiri aiku yete talanchi kinki
ekatanata kuthe lavite ektarichi dhun
nisarg manav tujhya swagata asa sidha jahala
rajdwari zhade choghada shubh: kaal jahala
saagartiri rushimunicha vedghosh chalala
van vellunche vajavi murali, chan sur lagala
tarushikharavar kokilkavine pancham swar laavila
swikaravi puja aata, uthi uthi gopal
(uthi uthi gopala) - 2

----------


## Aniruddha das

> В ИСККОН вообще нет поклонения Гопалу.


Вообще-то, Гопала - это Кришна. Вы вероятно хотели сказать, что в ИСККОН не поклоняются Божествам Ладду-Гопала, которым поклоняются в сампрадайе Валлабхачарьи? Важно уточнять, потому как иначе звучит очень странно. Ведь мы как раз и поклоняемся Гопалу. Кришна - Гопала.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вообще-то, Гопала - это Кришна. Вы вероятно хотели сказать, что в ИСККОН не поклоняются Божествам Ладду-Гопала, которым поклоняются в сампрадайе Валлабхачарьи? Важно уточнять, потому как иначе звучит очень странно. Ведь мы как раз и поклоняемся Гопалу. Кришна - Гопала.


Когда идет разговор, пишешь для участников. Тогда все поняли, что речь о Божестве Ладду-Гопала. Речь-то как раз и шла о маленьком Кришне. Но для кого-то из гостей форума это наверное могло прозвучать странно, действительно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Поэтому КрИшнаааааа и КришнААААА могут быть разными личностями.


Понятно, вас беспокоит не столько вопрос долготы слогов, сколько вопрос тонического ударения, силы ударения. Вы считаете, что смысл меняется именно от силы ударения. 

Но в пении Харе КришнААААА можно выделить вот такой рисунок и смысл - Харе КрИшна-ААААА 

(где конечные ААААА - это распевка от эмоций и согласно выбранной мелодии. Если взять программу записи и разрезать звучание, то явно может получиться правильное КрИшна и последующие  ААААА.  Кришна остается Кришной, а Рама - Рамой. Но внутри мантры появляются посторонние звуки. 

Трудно согласиться с вашей мыслью, что преданные, получая столько наставлений по воспеванию святых имен, воспевают Маха-мантру, сознательно призывая РамА-деви или Драупади. Я уверена, что думают о Кришне все-таки.

----------


## Radesa das

Говоря о правильном и неправильном пении, нужно хотя бы немного разбираться в самом пении тоже. 
Все пение строится на удлиннении гласных звуков. согласные длинно пропеть невозможно. если не удлиннять гласные во время пения получается речитатив, а не мелодия. вся школа исскуства пения строится на умении правильно тянуть гласные звуки: и, э, а, о, у. 
в Индийском пении это: Са, Ре, Га, Ма, Па, Да, Ни, Са, где поется гласная после согласной. Невозможно петь и не тянуть гласную. если конечно вы не рэпер.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот о том и речь, что это все лишь из-за мелодий.  А слогообразующий ṛ вообще невозможно долго тянуть, потому что это согласный. Но в санскрите он относится к гласным. Потому Маха-мантра лучше звучит, когда ее все-таки довольно бодро поют. 

Плюс к этому все-таки на сайте санскрита написано, что краткие гласные санскрита настолько краткие, насколько это возможно.

----------


## Radesa das

> Вот о том и речь, что это все лишь из-за мелодий.  А слогообразующий ṛ вообще невозможно долго тянуть, потому что это согласный. Но в санскрите он относится к гласным. Потому Маха-мантра лучше звучит, когда ее все-таки довольно бодро поют. 
> 
> Плюс к этому все-таки на сайте санскрита написано, что краткие гласные санскрита настолько краткие, насколько это возможно.


А как же тогда они раньше пением разговаривали? я думал как в опере  :smilies:

----------


## Расала дас

> А как же тогда они раньше пением разговаривали? я думал как в опере


Оперные голоса не у всех были, вероятно. Поэтому иногда пели и динамичные марши... :yahoo:  

Знай! В этом мире страшном жить –
Весь день и ночь от боли выть!
Тут, от страданий чуть дыша,
Не хочет вечно жить душа!

Но если счастлив хочешь быть,
То постарайся не забыть:
Вот эту Мантру пой всегда –
И не погибнешь никогда!!!

*Харе Кришна Харе Кришна!
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе!
Харе Рама Харе Рама!
Рама Рама Харе Харе!*

А вот ещё один куплет:
Сей Мантре сотни тысяч лет!
Все Арии Её поют,
Ведь «Песнь песней» Её зовут!

Так старый ты иль молодой –
Пой! Маха-мантру – пой! Пой! Пой: 
*Харе Кришна Харе Кришна!
Кришна Кришна Харе Харе!

Харе Рама Харе Рама!
Рама Рама Харе Харе!*
Ты эту Мантру пой всегда –
С Ней не погибнешь никогда!!!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шрила Бхактивинод >> Шри Харинама Чинтамани >> Три уровня произнесения имени

Также иногда слоги Святого Имени удалены друг от друга, т.е. между «ха» и «ри» стоят какие-либо другие буквы. Такое разделение также ослабляет влияние Святого Имени.Однако из двух видов разделения — лингвистического и философского — второе является более серьезным отклонением.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шрила Бхактивинод >> Шри Харинама Чинтамани >> Абхаса и апарадха

Некоторые начинают имитировать преданных, обладающих чистой верой. Однако из-за того, что неослабевающие желания материальных наслаждений и безличного освобождения преследуют их день и ночь, их собственная вера полностью искажена. По сути дела, у них нет веры, хотя так и может показаться. Эту искаженную веру можно сравнить со светом, отраженным от воды, в этом случае отражение предмета также будет искаженным. И когда люди, имеющие такую покоробившуюся веру, получают Святое Имя, оно также искажается. Может показаться, что у них есть вера в Святое Имя, поскольку они его повторяют; однако вера их не является истинной.

Если человек обращается к повторению Святого Имени, имея такую искаженную веру, он не очистится, сколько бы он ни продолжал повторять Святое Имя. Напротив, он вечно будет оставаться на этой извращенной стадии. Как правило, в результате подобной практики у человека развивается нездоровое умонастроение, и в конце концов он превращается в мошенника. Такой человек считает, что Святое Имя — это просто средство для достижения чего-то высшего, и следствием подобного образа мыслей является то, что сила и могущество имени утрачиваются. В конце концов это приводит к апарадхе.

При истинной же нама-абхасе влияние Святого Имени реально ощущается, хотя из-за возникающих препятствий его воздействие невелико. И хотя невежество человека и слабость сердца могут быть источником множества анартх, постоянное повторение Святого Имени устранит все анартхи. Однако при искаженной нама-абахсе, берущей свое начало в обмане, оскорбительное отношение не уменьшается, а, напротив, растет.

----------


## Alex Murti

> Оперные голоса не у всех были, вероятно. Поэтому иногда пели и динамичные марши... 
> 
> Знай! В этом мире страшном жить –
> Весь день и ночь от боли выть!
> Тут, от страданий чуть дыша,
> Не хочет вечно жить душа!
> 
> Но если счастлив хочешь быть,
> То постарайся не забыть:
> ...


УРА!УРА!УРА!

----------


## Radesa das

а я представлял что Кришна на Курукшетре  как в "мойдодыре" пел: Пораа, пораа!  :smilies:

----------


## Alex Murti

> а я представлял что Кришна на Курукшетре  как в "мойдодыре" пел: Пораа, пораа!


 :doom:  странная у вас ассоциация...

----------


## Radesa das

> странная у вас ассоциация...


сейчас еще "спекульну": Там паратвена нирмалам-мой до дыр  :smilies:  в Индии даже есть такое мыло-Нирмалам. 
а так, в Нектаре Преданности голос Кришны описывается как глубокий. Голос Чайтаньи Махапрабху описывается низким, как гром. Отсюда и ассоциация.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

68-12 Меня весьма вдохновило, что вы так много исполняете картан. Киртан — это универсальный принцип, поэтому, если ты поешь «Харе Кришна» без оскорблений, то есть, избегая десяти видов оскорблений, эта вибрация без сомнения подействует. И где бы ни звучала эта вибрация, она придется слушателям по вкусу, поскольку она исполняется на духовном уровне. А на духовном уровне всегда присутствует согласие. Итак, наше Движение напрямую связано с духовным планом бытия. Поэтому исполняй киртан хорошо, без оскорблений, и он везде будет иметь успех. (ПШП Гурудасу, 14 декабря 1968)

Из Шикшамриты.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита. Руководство по чтению санскрита и бенгали.

Произношение бенгальских слов отличается от санскритских,главным образом,тем,что буква *а* иногда читается,как *о*....
Маха-мантра дана на санскрите.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Пришел ответ на запрос - статья Харидева прабху, написанная по просьбе Исполкома Нац.Совета.

1. Автор статьи не знает санскритского алфавита.

> > Как уже говорилось, изначально Маха-мантра записана на санскрите. Исходя
> > из санскритского грамматического стандарта, Шрила Прабхупада оставил нам
> > транслитерированную запись мантры, полностью соответствующую эталону.
> > Известно, что санскрит - сложный и, можно сказать, математически точный
> > язык. В нем каждое правило является аксиомой. Звучание санскрита
> > полностью соответствует его написанию, в отличие от русского языка.
> > По-русски мы читаем глазами "молоко", а наши языки произносят "малако",
> > заменяя букву "о" звуком "а". В санскрите это исключено. Там "о" -
> > всегда звучит как "о", а буква "а" - произносится как звук "а". Причем,
> > в санскрите есть такие тонкости, как долгое "о" или "а" и краткие "о"
> > или "а".

В санскрите нет краткого "о" и долгого "о". Есть одно единственное "о". Оно
всегда является долгим (См. Харинамамрита-вйакарана, Самгья-пракарана, сутра
32, комм. Самшодхини: "В этой связи следует помнить, что чатурвйухи
считаются тривикрамами").

2. Автор статьи не различает между транслитерацией на бенгали и
транскрипцией на бенгали.
Транслитерация - передача букв одной письменности посредством букв другой
письменности.
Транскрипция - а) совокупность специальных знаков, при помощи которых
передаётся произношение; б) сама такая запись.

> > В знаменитом бхаджане Бхактивиноды Тхакура "Шри Нама",
> > записанном на бенгали и включенном в наши песенники, приводится полный
> > текст Маха-мантры, соответствующий санскритскому оригиналу. Причем автор
> > утверждает, что именно так и пел Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Имея
> > замечательный пример наших ачарьев, мы можем не только не стать жертвами
> > акцента, а, следовательно, искаженного воспевания, но и смиренно
> > продемонстрировать нашим бенгальским единомышленникам образец
> > правильного пения, явленного нам их великими соотечественниками.

В песеннике приведена транслитерация Харе Кришна-мантры в кириллице. Автор
статьи хочет выставить это, как доказательство того, как её пел Господь
Чаитанйа. "Пел" указывает на произношение. А произношение - это уже
транскрипция. В песеннике же транскрипция Харе Кришна мантры не указана,
только транслитерация. Поэтому, это ложный аргумент, он не доказывает тезис
автора.

Эти две ошибочки показывают, что автор не знает предмета, о котором пишет.

Бхактивинода Тхакур писал бхаджаны на бенгали для массы простых людей, не
знающих санскрита. И не зная санскрита, они произносили, произносят и будут
произносить санскритскую мантру по бенгали. Транскрипцию махамантры на
бенгали можно попытаться передать в кириллице. Получится примерно так:

Хоре Крищно Хоре Крищно Крищно Крищно Хоре Хоре
Хоре Рамо Хоре Рамо Рамо Рамо Хоре Хоре

Бхактивинода Тхакур включил текст Харе Кришна мантры в бенгальский бхаджан,
чтобы люди Бенгалии повторяли её. И они повторяли Харе Кришна мантру не на
санскрите, а на бенгали. И они делали это так не только во времена
Бхактивиноды, но и во времена Господа Чаитанйи. Миллионы жителей Бенгалии на
протяжении многих векова

Они произносили Маха-мантру по-бенгальски, произносят и будут произносить её
как умеют, по-бенгальски, точно также, как некоторые русские начали в
недавнем прошлом произносить Маха-мантру по-русски, произносят и будут
произносить её как умеют, по-русски.

Автор же думает, что произносить её по-русски, это то же самое, что на
санскрите. И автор предлагает нам показать им всем, то ли отсталым и то ли
отклонившимся бенгальцам, пример, как правильно надо произносить мантруа С
нашим русским произношениема

Из этого видно, что автор полагает само собой разумеющимся, что русское
произношение "Кришна" отражает правильную санскритскую транскрипцию. Это
однако, вовсе не так. Дело в том, что в имени Кришны санскритский гласный
звук "ри" и лигатурный слог "шна" относятся к церебральным звукам (которые
на санскрите называются мУрдхА, см. Сиддханта-каумуди, 10, комм.). Этих
звуков просто нет в русском. Поэтому мы произносим Маха-мантру, как можем,
по-русски.

В целом, в статье чувствуется желание бороться за чистоту русского
произношения Харе Кришна мантры, и искоренить чуждое и тлетворное влияние
бенгальского произношение из наших рядов.

 "Наши русские Гаудия-ваишнавы по-бенгальски "Рамо" петь не будут. А те, кто
поют, прогрессировать не будут. Не будет им милости!". Тут разобраться надо.
Гаудия-ваишнавы - это другими словами бенгальские ваишнавы. "Наши
бенгальские ваишнавы из России не потерпят бенгальского влияния!" Так что
ли?

Прабхупада был из Бенгалии. Его родной язык - бенгали. И он не произносил
санскрит на бенгальский манер? В изначальном индийском издании Бхагаватам,
Шрила Прабхупада в комм. к стиху 1.17.10-11 пишет имя Парикшита
по-бенгальски, как Парикхит. В записях лекций Прабхупады можно слышать, как
ученики Прабхупады произносят это имя также, как Парикхит.

Теперь посмотрим на предысторию к статье:

> > Вот предыстория к этой статье:
> >
> > "Кто это, Рамо?"
> >
> > Вишнуджана Свами пел Харе Кришна, где он изменял Рама на Рамо. Шрила
> > Прабхупада услышал это и остановил его, спрашивая "Кто это Рамо?"
> >
> > Вишнуджана Свами посмотрел вверх и ничего не ответил, Шрила Прабхупада
> > упрекнул ученика, сказав: "ты разрушаешь наше движение". Затем
> > Прабхупада попросил быть внимательным: "это Рама" - и пошёл дальше.

Откуда же это взято? А взято это с сайта Бхакти-викаши Свами, из его ответа
на вопрос. Причем сам ответ (с которым я вполне согласен) не приведен, а
взята лишь та часть, из которой раздута проблема.

Давайте посмотрим на полный вариант ответа Бхакти-викаши Свами.
Источник: На английском. http://www.bvks.com/20467/
Перевод на русский взят отсюда: http://vk.com/wall-5670725_1760?reply=1776

=== Начало ответа
"От: Бхактин Оливия. Тема: Воспевание в киртане (это действительно должно
быть нашей темой). Много преданных неправильно произносят маха-мантру в
киртане, воспевая (теперь, я не знаю что сказать здесь, потому что она пишет
"Харе", а затем Р-А-М-О, но поскольку английский не является фонетическим
языком, я не знаю, имела она в виду "Рамо" или "Рамоу". Как бы то ни
было...) Воспевая "Рамо" вместо "Харе Рама". Как это влияет на качество и
силу воспевания?"

Недавно в Маяпуре мой духовный брат... Все зовут его Макандал прабху, потому
что помнят его имя до принятия санньясы, но не помнят его имя после
санньясы. Но кажется, его зовут Бхакти Вайдурья Говинда Махарадж... И он
позвонил мне и очень веско заявил, что "Ты должен воспевать Харе Рама, а не
РамО". Но мне было трудно понять, говорил он "Рамо" или "Рамо", к чему
многие англоговорящие люди не привыкли. Люди, говорящие по-английски, часто
не могут услышать разницу, потому что английское произношение часто не особо
точное. Русское произношение очень точное. Это трудно для изучения. Но
англоговорящие люди часто даже не слышат разницы. Итак, он был очень
настойчив и говорил: "Прабхупада сказал Вишнуджане... Вишнуджана повторял
это Харе Рамо, и Прабхупада сказал, что это разрушит все наше движение..." И
я спросил у него: "А что он повторял? Повторял он Рамо или Рамоо? Что он
повторял?". И Махарадж сказал, что Вишнуджан взял это у бенгальских
сахаджиев... Но я провел многие годы в Бенгалии где именно таким образом все
люди произносят это - Рамо. Харе Рамо. А в регионах, где говорят на хинди,
они произносят Рам. Не Рама и не Рамо, а просто Рам. Харе Рам. Харе Рам,
Харе Рам, Рам Рам, Харе Харе. То есть, мы имеем разное произношение в разных
частях Индии. В Ориссе Кршна становится Крушно. И я уверен, на телугу это
звучит тоже как-то так: Крушно. Не Кршна. Где-то посередине. Гуджарати тоже
как-то... Крашна. И в многих частях Индии... Тамильцы... В Каннаде тоже..
Это не Кришна, это так?

Из зала: В Каннаде это Кришна.

БВС: Кришна? Только Кришна. В Моратти тоже это немного по-другому: Кршно
Кршно. И опять же, те, кто говорят только по-английски, они могут даже не
услышать эту разницу. Итак, когда я жил в Бенгалии, я постоянно говорил на
бенгали, и поэтому я так и воспевал: Рамо. Просто из-за общения. Так что не
знаю, для меня это не звучит как что-то чрезвычайно важное - произносишь ты
Рама или Рамо. Харе Рамо. Хоре Кришно. Кришна тоже звучит как Кришно. Хоре
Кришно Хоре Кришно, Кришно Кришно, Хоре Хоре. Харе звучит как Хоре. Хоре
Кришно Хоре Кришно, Кришно Кришно, Хоре Хоре / Хоре Рамо, Хоре Рамо, Рамо
Рамо, Хоре Хоре!

Фьюх... Хорошо, что кто-то воспевает вообще как-то. Качество и сила
воспевания... В ведических мантрах если ты не произносишь в точности как
нужно, то все идет не так. Как случилось с Тваштой, как это описано в 6-й
Песни Бхагаватам. Он..
 Он повторял мантры, с помощью которых должен
был появиться демон, который был бы врагом Индры. Но из-за того, что он
немножко неправильно произнес что-то, вместо этого родился ребенок, чьим
врагом стал Индра.

Но при повторении Харе Кришно такие размышления не столь обязующи или важны.
Кришна или Кришно... Нужно звать сердцем. Это главное заключение, которому
учил нас Прабхупада. Воспевание должно быть подобно тому, как ребенок зовет
свою мать, в состоянии беспомощности и зависимости. Это главное.

Так что при всем уважении к Вайдурья Говида Махараджу, я не стал бы наделять
такой важностью этот момент. Конечно, он цитирует Шрилу Прабхупаду, но что
именно он сказал, в каком контексте он это сказал, по какой причине он это
сказал - нам неизвестно. Я не видел, чтобы Прабхупада, когда он жил в
Маяпуре, пытался сказать всем бенгальцам, чтобы они произносили Харе Кришна
вместо Харе Кришно. Или чтобы он хотя бы упомянул что-то об этом...
=== Конец ответа

Единственно, что я бы добавил к этому, - это поставил бы под серьёзное
сомнение рассказанный эпизод, где Прабхупада говорит Вишнуджану Свами, что
произнося "Рамо", ты разрушаешь наше движение. Откуда это взято?

В Бхактиведанта фолио последней версии, где собраны всё наследие Шрилы
Прабхупады, все воспоминания о нем и биографические работы, нет ничего
подобного. Вообще нет ни одного упоминания того, что Шрила Прабхупада хоть
как-то обсуждает произношение "Рамо", тем более осуждает его. Бхакти-викаша
Махарадж также отмечает, что он никогда не слышал ничего подобного.

Теперь посмотрим, что Шрила Прабхупада пишет на эту тему в своих книгах:
=== Цитата Шрилы Прабхупады №1. ШБ 1.4.13 текст + комм.:
тат сарвам нах самачакшва  пришто йад иха кинчана
 манйе твам вишайе вачам  снатам анйатра чхандасат
 тат - то; сарвам - все; нах - нам; самачакшва - объясни досконально;
приштах - спрошенное; йат иха - здесь; кинчана - все то; манйе - мы думаем;
твам - ты; вишайе - во всех предметах; вачам - значение слов; снатам -
сведущ; анйатра - кроме; чхандасат - часть Вед.
Мы знаем, что ты сведущ во всем, за исключением некоторых разделов Вед, и
поэтому можешь ясно ответить на вопросы, которые мы только что задали тебе.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Веды так же отличаются от Пуран, как брахманы - от паривраджак.
Назначение брахманов - проводить определенные кармические жертвоприношения,
упоминаемые в Ведах, а паривраджакачарйи, ученые проповедники, обязаны нести
людям трансцендентное знание. При этом паривраджакачарйа не обязательно
является знатоком в произнесении ведических мантр, которые регулярно
декламируют брахманы, владеющие метрикой и мелодикой ведических гимнов и
отправляющие ведические обряды. И тем не менее нельзя считать, что
деятельность брахманов важнее деятельности странствующих проповедников. Их
деятельность одновременно одинакова и различна, потому что ведет к одной
цели, хотя и различными путями.
 Между ведическими мантрами и тем, что объясняется в Пуранах и Итихасах, нет
разницы. Как утверждает Шрила Джива Госвами, в "Мадхйандина-шрути"
говорится, что все Веды: "Сама", "Атхарва", "Риг", "Йаджур", Пураны,
Итихасы, Упанишады и так далее - эманации дыхания Верховного Существа.
Единственное различие между ними в том, что ведические мантры начинаются, в
основном, с пранава омкары, и ритмически правильному произнесению ведических
мантр необходимо учиться. Но это не означает, что "Шримад-Бхагаватам" менее
важен, чем ведические мантры. Напротив, как говорилось выше,
"Шримад-Бхагаватам" - это зрелый плод всех Вед. Кроме того, самая
совершенная из всех освобожденных душ, Шрила Шукадева Госвами, хотя уже
достиг самоосознания, был поглощен изучением "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Шрила Сута
Госвами следовал по его стопам, поэтому на его положение нисколько не
повлияло то, что он не владел искусством метрически правильного произнесения
ведических мантр, которое больше зависит от практики, чем от глубины
осознания их смысла. Осознавать смысл гораздо важнее, чем повторять их,
подобно попугаю.

====== Цитата из Чаитанйа-бхАгавата, Ади-кханда, 11.108 (перевод мой - Х.д.)
мУркхо вадати вишНАйа  дхИро вадати вишНаве
убхайос ту самаМ пуНйаМ  бхАва-грАхИ джанАрданаХ
 "[Кланяясь Господу Вишну,] глупец говорит "вишНАйа [намаХ]" (что является
ошибкой). Образованный человек говорит "вишНаве [намаХ]". Однако, и тот, и
другой обретают равное благочестие, [поскольку Верховный Господь, Кришна,]
Джанардана воспринимает [прежде всего] образ мыслей человека (его бхАву, а
не правильность произношения, и не глупость человека или его разум)".

=== Цитата Шрилы Прабхупады №2. ШБ 8.23.2, комм:
"Верховного Господа называют бхава- грахи джанардана, ибо Он принимает в
расчет только суть настроения преданного. Если преданный искренне вручает
себя Верховной Личности Бога, Господь, будучи Сверхдушой в сердце каждого,
сразу же понимает это. И даже если внешне преданный не полностью занят
служением Господу, но внутренне искренен и серьезен, Господь с радостью
принимает его служение. Вот почему Господа называют бхава-грахи джанардана:
Он принимает самую суть преданности человека".

==== Мое заключение по вопросу: Проблемы в том, что кто-то поёт Рамо нет.
Вопрос не стоит выеденного яйца. Автор статьи в вопросе несведущ, пишет с
позиции знатока, тем самым выдает себя за того, кем не является, пользуется
авторитетной площадкой, чтобы вводить людей в заблуждение, иметь влияние,
которого не заслуживает, и которое неконструктивно.  На авторитетных
форумах, где администраторы работают как следует, в таких случаях, статья
удаляется, автору выносится предупреждение за вздорность. В Кали-йугу у
людей есть такое качество, как вздорность (см. ШБ 1.1.10). Несем вздор?
Предупреждение. Продолжаем нести? Ну тогда бан (на небольшой срок). Ещё
повтор - бан на больших срок. И т.д. В информационном пространстве
необходимо устанавливать культуру знания, а не невежества.
*     *      *
 А вот еще хорошая история, присланная одним из членов Нац.Совета:

Однажды, кто-то пожаловался Прабхупаде, что один преданый, в соответствии
санскитским произношением,  не правильно произносит "Кришна" при повторении
джапы и поэтому не получит эффекта от воспевания. ПРабхупада ответил:
"ничего страшного, Кришна знает кто и кого он зовет"

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Не увидел в ответе про КрИшна и КришА. Еще раз был отправлен запрос с просьбой разъяснить этот момент.

----------


## Расала дас

[QUOTE 107436]

==== Мое заключение по вопросу: Проблемы в том, что кто-то поёт Рамо нет.
Вопрос не стоит выеденного яйца. Автор статьи в вопросе несведущ, пишет с
позиции знатока, тем самым выдает себя за того, кем не является, пользуется
авторитетной площадкой, чтобы вводить людей в заблуждение, иметь влияние,
которого не заслуживает, и которое неконструктивно.  На авторитетных
форумах, где администраторы работают как следует, в таких случаях, статья
удаляется, автору выносится предупреждение за вздорность. В Кали-йугу у
людей есть такое качество, как вздорность (см. ШБ 1.1.10). Несем вздор?
Предупреждение. Продолжаем нести? Ну тогда бан (на небольшой срок). Ещё
повтор - бан на больших срок. И т.д. В информационном пространстве
необходимо устанавливать культуру знания, а не невежества.
*     *      *
[/QUOTE]

ванчха-калпатарубхйаш’ ча крипа-синдхубхйа эва ча / патитанам паванебхйо вайшнавебхйо намо намаха

Заключение следует принять...
Смиренно прошу прощение у всех, кому причинил беспокойство. Харе Кришна, Харе Рама!

----------


## Расала дас

Слушаю "*Шри Наму*" в исполнении ачарьи и плакать хочется...как такое могло произойти? Теперь- это мой любимый бхаджан!

*ванчха-калпатарубхйаш’ ча крипа-синдхубхйа эва ча / патитанам паванебхйо вайшнавебхйо намо намаха
ванчха-калпатарубхйаш’ ча крипа-синдхубхйа эва ча / патитанам паванебхйо вайшнавебхйо намо намаха
ванчха-калпатарубхйаш’ ча крипа-синдхубхйа эва ча / патитанам паванебхйо вайшнавебхйо намо намаха*

----------


## Дмитрий_И

и всё таки хотелось бы просто для себя знать как в идеале звучит транскрипция Маха-мантры на русском языке?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ... Автор статьи в вопросе несведущ, пишет с позиции знатока, тем самым выдает себя за того, кем не является, пользуется авторитетной площадкой, чтобы вводить людей в заблуждение, иметь влияние, которого не заслуживает, и которое неконструктивно. На авторитетных форумах, где администраторы работают как следует, в таких случаях, статья удаляется, автору выносится предупреждение за вздорность. В Кали-йугу у людей есть такое качество, как вздорность (см. ШБ 1.1.10). Несем вздор? Предупреждение. Продолжаем нести? Ну тогда бан (на небольшой срок). Ещё повтор - бан на больших срок. И т.д. В информационном пространстве необходимо устанавливать культуру знания, а не невежества.


Думаю, что автор темы, как и автор статьи не пытались устанавливать невежество. 
И форум - на то он и форум, чтобы мы могли лучше понять наставления Шрилы Прабхупады, делясь своим пониманием. Формат форума это подразумевает.

Спасибо Харидеву прабху за глубокий ответ!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> в имени Кришны санскритский гласный звук "ри" и лигатурный слог "шна" относятся к церебральным. Этих звуков просто нет в русском. Поэтому мы произносим Маха-мантру, как можем, по-русски.


Лично я могу ближе к санскриту произнести, чем привыкла произносить из-за написания с "и". И все русские могут. Мы просто привыкли к более мягкому "ри" вместо более твердого «ры» (или вместо просто "р") - из-за неточной транслитерации слова rim , при переводе английского руководства на русский язык. Русские  произносят спокойно  "крылья" или "крыша".

В английских книгах ṛ описывается - "как слове rim", а это произносится более твердо [рым] - не более мягко [рим], вот звучание http://translate.google.ru/#en/ru/rim

В русских книгах даны два варианта произношения : "как в слове "бодрствуй" и "как "ри". Но вариант с "бодрствуй"  – поточнее, потому что "р" не должен быть очень мягким. 

Вот звучание ṛ на санскрите : http://www.learnsanskrit.org/sounds/...ple#similarity - это твердое "р", с отзвуком "ы". Когда же мы на русском пишем слог с "и" - это сигнал выговаривать "р`" (мягко). Может быть, в других школах санскрита читается ṛ мягко? Но Шрила Прабхупада произносил твердо...

При чтении имени, записанного по-русски вовсе без гласного, как в «бодрствуй» : *Кршна*, искомый звук получается сам собой. Во всех английских книгах Прабхупады также написание только такое : *Kr̥ṣṇa* - без гласной i после ṛ  

Если говорить о более правильной русской транскрипции, то это [кршна] , где "р" будет с нижней точкой и с объяснением в руководстве по чтению санскрита.  

Сегодня опять слышала, как Индрадьюмна Свами, подстаиваясь к русскому языку, прощается с русскими преданными, произнося намеренно с русском акцентом "Харе Кр*и*шна".  Наверное англоговорящие думают, что русские,  подобно японцам, не могут произнести нормально.  Однако,  мы можем. Просто нас так научили, с очень мягким «ри».

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

При всем моем уважении к автору ответа и автору подробного перевода Бхагавад-гиты…




> Единственно, что я бы добавил к этому, - это поставил бы под серьёзное сомнение рассказанный эпизод, где Прабхупада говорит Вишнуджану Свами, что произнося "Рамо", ты разрушаешь наше движение. Откуда это взято?
> *В Бхактиведанта фолио последней версии, где собраны всё наследие Шрилы Прабхупады,  все воспоминания о нем и биографические работы*, нет ничего подобного. Вообще нет ни одного упоминания того, что Шрила Прабхупада хоть как-то обсуждает произношение "Рамо", тем более осуждает его. Бхакти-викаша Махарадж также отмечает, что он никогда не слышал ничего подобного.


В Vedabase собрано очень много, но не абсолютно все. Вот кто-то пишет,  откуда эта история: 



> http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...79#comment-489
> - Говорят, что эпизод про "Рамо" взят из книги "По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады" Ядубара дас. У вас есть эта книга?
> admin 02.08.2013 14:34: 
> Книга есть, надо попробовать найти. Собственно эта книга представляет собой транскрибированные записи воспоминаний преданных из одноименного фильма. Здесь http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=35&Itemid=173 он на нашем сайте.


Книги Ядубары д. в Vedabase нет. 


___________________________

Что я поняла относительно Рамо. Бенгальцы произносят Рамо, а мы не бенгальцы, поэтому вполне можем на санскрите произносить Маха-мантру целиком, а не _часть мантры на бенгали, часть на санскрите_  :smilies:  Иначе тогда вместе с Рамо надо петь одновременно и Кришно, и Хоре. Вот Бхакти Викаша Свами изобразил, как надо тогда полностью петь : 

*Хоре Кришно Хоре Кришно, Кришно Кришно, Хоре Хоре 
Хоре Рамо, Хоре Рамо, Рамо Рамо, Хоре Хоре*

 :victory: 

Если кто-то поет как Гаудия-Вайшнавы Бенгалии - надо так понимать, что киртания в настроении Гауды )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Посмотрела еще раз, в  Vedabase есть книга  "Following Srila Prabhupada", это транскрипции "по милости Ядубары даса". Если речь об этих текстах, то да, поиск не дает и там слова "Рамо".

Хорошо, я проверила полноту транскрипций по этим CD. Выбрала этот сборник галочкой  и задала поиск в нем по имени Индрадьюмна Свами, так я знаю примерный объем записанных воспоминаний. Поиск выдал единственный абзац. Однако видео с воспоминаниями Индрадьюмны Свами про Шрилу Прабхупаду гораздо больше. Т.е. либо поиск работает некорректно, либо далеко не все видео-воспоминания транскрибированы и внесены в Vedabase...

----------


## petrovkin

Возможно ни одно из произношений не является правильным - все-таки духовный мир несколько отличается от материального.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Единственно, что я бы добавил к этому, - это поставил бы под серьёзное сомнение рассказанный эпизод, где Прабхупада говорит Вишнуджану Свами, что произнося "Рамо", ты разрушаешь наше движение. Откуда это взято?
> В Бхактиведанта фолио последней версии, где собраны всё наследие Шрилы Прабхупады, все воспоминания о нем и биографические работы, нет ничего подобного. Вообще нет ни одного упоминания того, что Шрила Прабхупада хоть как-то обсуждает произношение "Рамо", тем более осуждает его. Бхакти-викаша Махарадж также отмечает, что он никогда не слышал ничего подобного.


Эту историю рассказал сам Вишнуджана Свами своему духовному брату Махамуни Прабху, который уже в свою очередь поделися этой историей с остальными преданными.

Вот оригинал: Palaka Dasa

Hare Krsna - PAMHO AGTSP

i was just talking to Mahamuni das a bus driver from the old RDTSKP days and he told me this pastime which VS shared with him... Perhaps you may care to post it on your page as its a very valuable lesson especially now a days when so many have adapted this Ramo and now even Krsna chanting during kirtans all over the world.

"WHO IS THIS RAMO"

Vishnujana Swami was singing Hare Krsna where he had deliberately changed Rama to a Ramo . Srila Prabhupada heard this and stopped him by asking "who is this Ramo"

Vishnujana Swami looked up and said nothing as Srila Prabhupada rebuked his disciple by saying , " you are ruining our movement ". Then Srila Prabhupada cautioned, "it's Rama" and walked on .

As told personally by Vishnujana Swami to his godbrother and fellow RDTSKP member Mahamuni das

Ys
Palaka das 
Отсюда: https://www.facebook.com/VishnujanaSwami

----------


## Aniruddha das

Здесь еще Палака Прабху рассказывает об этой истории "Кто такой этот Рамо?": http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11965 

И кстати да, не все высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады есть в фолио.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11965 
кстати комментарии на этой странице тоже интересные, хоть и переводчиком, но смысл примерно можно понять

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11965

Из статьи (Palaka das) :

"Махамуни Прабху - это один из водителей автобусов путешествующей группы санкиртаны «Радха- Дамодара», он был очень дружен с Вишнуджаной Свами. Те, кто знают Махамуни прабху, знают, как прямо он высказывался об изменении «Рама» на «Рамо», когда слышал, что это происходит. Поскольку объяснение насчет Рамо он получил лично от Вишнуджаны Свами, он был одним из тех немногих преданных, которые высказывались против, когда еще в 80-е это впервые появилось в киртанах ИСККОН. Как видим, тридцать лет спустя это выросло до размеров эпидемии - в  первую очередь потому, что большинство преданных просто никогда не слышали, что об этом говорил Шрила Прабхупада". 

For the record, Mahamuni prabhu was one of the bus drivers for Radha Damodara Traveling Sankirtana Party and had a close friendship with Vishnujana Swami. Those who knew Mahamuni prabhu will also know how he is very outspoken about changing Rama to Ramo especially when he hears it happening. Having been personally told this Ramo instruction by Vishnujana Swami, Mahamuni prabhu was one of the few devotees to speak out against it when it first was being introduced in ISKCON kirtans back in the 80’s. Thirty years later, we see it has reaching epidemic status primarily because most devotees just never heard what Srila Prabhupada had to say.






Из комментариев к статье (Palaka das on October 15th, 2013) :

"Насколько понимаю, Шрила Прабхупада старался защитить свое общество от влияний, проникающих извне. Просто если бы он позволил одно, казалось бы, безобидное отклонение с «Рамо», это  открыло бы шлюзы и для других ложных  влияний, которые стали бы принимать как авторитетные стили  киртана - только потому, что Шрила Прабхупада не остановил их. И вот, мы слышали, что  Шрила Прабхупада остановил это «Рамо» тяжелыми словами: "ты губишь наше движение». Он также останавливал и других, кто в его присутствии начинали петь в киртане «Харе Рамо». Наш духовный брат Shambhu Das prabhu, который путешествовал по Индии с Шрилой Прабхупадой, был свидетелем того, что  Шрила Прабхупада остановил киртан, потому что ведущий пел «Рамо» и сказал петь кому-то другому. Это еще один случай, когда ученик в присутствии Шрилы Прабхупады изменил общепринятый киртан - и Прабхупада остановил это и сказал своему ученику извиниться перед всеми преданными прямо там на месте". 

It is my understanding that Srila Prabhupada was trying to PROTECT his society from influence creeping into his society. Simply because if he allowed one little seemingly harmless deviation, Ramo, it then opens the flood gates of all types of bogus influences to be accepted as authorized kirtan styles just because Srila Prabhupada did not check them. However, we hear Srila Prabhupada stopped this Ramo influence with these heavy words, “you are ruining our movement” . He also stopped others who in his presence started to chant this Hare Ramo in kirtan. Our godbrother Shambhu Das prabhu, who also traveled India with Srila Prabhupada, has given witness where Srila Prabhupada stopped a kirtan because the leader was singing Ramo and ordered someone else to take over. There is another pastime where a disciple changed the accepted kirtan in Srila Prabhupada’s presence and Prabhupada actually stopped it and made his disciple apologize to all the devotees right then and there.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Aniruddhaji on October 12th, 2013

"Я бы хотел поделиться историей, которая случилась почти 20 лет назад, когда нас пригласили петь на телешоу детской программы австралийского государственного TV.

Я пригласил Кешаву вести киртан, и иногда он воспевал Харе Рамо. Мы пропели мантру несколько раз, и вдруг режиссер командует остановить киртан и говорит, к нашему удивлению: "Что это за Харе Рамо? Это не воспевание. Все знают, что должно быть Харе Рама. Пойте как положено, пожалуйста. "

А я не любил петь Харе Рамо и подумал, что явно это устроил Кришна, чтобы режиссер как Его представитель напомнил нам, что мы должны повторять правильно».

In regards to the proper pronunciation of the Maha-mantra I’d like to share an experience we had almost twenty years ago whilst doing a shoot for Lift Off, a children’s television show for the Australian national broadcaster. We were invited to chant on the show.
I recall Kesava was leading the kirtana and as is his want sometimes he chants Hare Ramo. We had only chanted a few mantras when the director called a stop to the kirtana. To our surprise he said, “What is this Hare Ramo? That’s not the chant. Everyone knows it is Hare Rama. Please chant properly.”
Not being particularly fond of chanting Hare Ramo, myself, I took it as Krsna’s arramgement that this person was representing Krsna and reminding us that we should chant the Maha-mantra properly following Prabhupada’s example. That is, Hare Rama not Ramo.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11965
> 
> Из статьи (Palaka das) :
> 
> "Махамуни Прабху - это один из водителей автобусов путешествующей группы санкиртаны «Радха- Дамодара», он был очень дружен с Вишнуджаной Свами. Те, кто знают Махамуни прабху, знают, как прямо он высказывался об изменении «Рама» на «Рамо», когда слышал, что это происходит. Поскольку объяснение насчет Рамо он получил лично от Вишнуджаны Свами, он был одним из тех немногих преданных, которые высказывались против, когда еще в 80-е это впервые появилось в киртанах ИСККОН. Как видим, тридцать лет спустя это выросло до размеров эпидемии - в  первую очередь потому, что большинство преданных просто никогда не слышали, что об этом говорил Шрила Прабхупада". 
> 
> 
> Из комментариев к статье (Palaka das on October 15th, 2013) :
> 
> "Насколько понимаю, Шрила Прабхупада старался защитить свое общество от влияний, проникающих извне. Просто если бы он позволил одно, казалось бы, безобидное отклонение с «Рамо», это  открыло бы шлюзы и для других ложных  влияний, которые стали бы принимать как авторитетные стили  киртана - только потому, что Шрила Прабхупада не остановил их. И вот, мы слышали, что  Шрила Прабхупада остановил это «Рамо» тяжелыми словами: "ты губишь наше движение». Он также останавливал и других, кто в его присутствии начинали петь в киртане «Харе Рамо». Наш духовный брат Shambhu Das prabhu, который путешествовал по Индии с Шрилой Прабхупадой, был свидетелем того, что  Шрила Прабхупада остановил киртан, потому что ведущий пел «Рамо» и сказал петь кому-то другому. Это еще один случай, когда ученик в присутствии Шрилы Прабхупады изменил общепринятый киртан - и Прабхупада остановил это и сказал своему ученику извиниться перед всеми преданными прямо там на месте".


То есть мы можем явно видеть, что Шриле Прабхупаде не нравилось это РАМО. Что же заставляет нас усердно петь иначе, чем пел он? Просто привычка? 

Речевой аппарат русского человека позволяет петь в точности так, как пел Ачарья. И любую мелодию можно вести с Рама.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Для меня очевидно только одно -петь это вообще то трудно чисто технически -напряжение связок и все такое .
А петь РАМО гораздо легче, чем РАМА -думаю ,что так организм подсознательно экономит силы .
Потом с О на Харе тоже легче перекючаться, чем с А на Харе -где переход несколько труднее.
Тоесть организм стремится к оптимизации любых действий ,особенно в автоматическом режиме .
Что бы петь именно с А ,надо постоянно несколько напрягаться ИМХО .
Интересно было бы узнать мнение Евгения Койнова по этой теме в связи с его семинаром МОГУЩЕСТВО ЗВУКА

----------


## Эдвард

Ведь суть киртана как раз в том, чтобы медитировать на звук Святого Имени, что само собой подразумевает некоторое напряжение ума (внимательность, сосредоточенность). И с этой позиции стремление к оптимизации не совсем то, что нам надо культивировать. Как вы правильно заметили - это стремление к механистичности. 
От нас требуется правильное произношение Святого Имени и внимательное слушание того, что произносим. Один преданный как-то сравнил этот процесс с контролем качества на фабрике: производится некий объект, затем он проверяется на качество, дабы избежать брака. Так же и произнесение Святого Имени требует контроля качества произносимых звуков и, если необходимо, исправление брака. А здесь без напряжения (сосредоточенности) не обойтись. 

Есть замечательная книга Дханурдхара Свами "Джапа медитация" посвященная этому вопросу, скачать можно тут: 
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...atid=8&cid=759
http://gauragorsk.ru/index.php/klad/...B0%D0%BC%D0%B8

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

1) Немного почитал то, что написано на этой ветке. Вообще, конечно, немного удивляет, что идёт (шло) такое бурное обсуждение того, с какими буквами надо или можно произносить Кришна, Рама, и что в именах Кришна, Рама меняют или меняли буквы. Это выглядит немного странно. Ведь всё же просто: как произносил мантру тот, кто её дал, так надо и произносить; как она написана в священном писании, так надо и произносить. Всё ведь просто, здесь нет смысла по большому счету вообще что-то обсуждать. Если мы хотим призвать кого-то, мы должны произнести его имя, а не имя кого-то другого, иначе может прийти другой, тот, чьё имя будет звучать, а не тот, кого ожидают.  Маха мантра дана в "Калисантарана-упанишад", её дал Чайтанья Махапрабху. Записано в "Калисантарана-упанишад" Кришна, значит Кришна, Рама, значит Рама. Чайтанья Махапрабху произносил Кришна, значит Кришна, Рама, значит Рама. Поэтому, что касается букв, то здесь всё просто, смысла их вроде менять нет ни при джапе, ни в других случаях.
2) Что касается долготы букв, то возможно, при пении махамантры сложно соблюсти правило долготы букв, здесь надо или мелодию подбирать так, чтобы всё получилось в соответствии с грамматикой касательно долготы букв, но тогда может не получиться передать настрой, или не обращать особого внимания на долготу букв, а выражать свой настрой. Педположим, человек в лесу, не видит Кришну, но хочет позвать Кришну по какой-то причине, как он позовёт Кришну? По-идее напрашивется так: Кришна-а-а-а-а, хотя бы чтобы получилось громче. Кого он получается тогда призовет? По грамматике получается – Драупади, а по настрою – Кришну. Кто явится (если явится)? Сложно точно сказать, наверное в такой ситуации настрой всё таки важнее, если учесть что Кришна находится в сердце и знает кого ты зовешь независимо от грамматики.
3) А что касается букв, то здесь дело, думаю, однозначное, как произносил тот, кто мантру дал, как она записана в священном писании, так, такие буквы надо и произносить (о чём написал в первом пункте).

----------


## petrovkin

Кришна поймет, Кого мы имеем в виду.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

> Кришна поймет, Кого мы имеем в виду.


Если Вы повторили по смыслу то, что я написал в предыдущем сообщении, только для того, чтобы написать слово Кого (кого) с большой буквы,  то, думаю, в этом не было смысла, т.к. я, написав слово "кого" с маленькой буквы, конечно же, имел ввиду Кришну, если тот, кто будет звать, будет звать Его, а если не Его, то Кришна и это поймет (а вообще, думаю, нет смысла обращать особое внимание на то, с какой буквы написано: с заглавной или маленькой - Он (он), Кого (кого) или др., когда пишется о Боге, когда из контекста и так ясно, о ком идет речь). Но, на счет букв, думаю, как дал понять, надо произносить правильно, здесь не стоит рассчитывать на то, что достаточно одного настроя. Кришна, конечно, всё поймет, но сознательно, специально искажать Его Имя, заменяя одну букву другой, думаю, не стоит, нет смысла.

----------


## petrovkin

> Если Вы повторили по смыслу то, что я написал в предыдущем сообщении, только для того, чтобы написать слово Кого (кого) с большой буквы,  то, думаю, в этом не было смысла, т.к. я, написав слово "кого" с маленькой буквы, конечно же, имел ввиду Кришну, если тот, кто будет звать, будет звать Его, а если не Его, то Кришна и это поймет (а вообще, думаю, нет смысла обращать особое внимание на то, с какой буквы написано: с заглавной или маленькой - Он (он), Кого (кого) или др., когда пишется о Боге, когда из контекста и так ясно, о ком идет речь). Но, на счет букв, думаю, как дал понять, надо произносить правильно, здесь не стоит рассчитывать на то, что достаточно одного настроя. Кришна, конечно, всё поймет, но сознательно, специально искажать Его Имя, заменяя одну букву другой, думаю, не стоит, нет смысла.


Нет, я не имел в виду Ваше предыдущее сообщение.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

> Нет, я не имел в виду Ваше предыдущее сообщение.


Ясно, просто Ваше сообщение походило на то, что написал я в частности, вот и ответил.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Как мне сказал один из старших преданных в личной беседе........преданные могут потерять веру в гуру т.к Рамо поют все.Вот так.Получается -не следовать ачарье в угоду своему эго.Это -не оскорбление,это-констатация факта.
На сегодняшний день получается.что больше фактов пользу того,что правильныи является то.как нам представил Маха-мантру и пропел Ее Шрила Прабхупада.Странно,что это надо доказывать в том обществе,которое он сам и создал.

----------


## Расала дас

> Кришна поймет, Кого мы имеем в виду.


Действительно, Он - это понимает, Шри Кришна - всепроникающий и всезнающий! Вопрос в том, понимают ли, что делают и кого зовут сами зовущие?
Иногда, воспеваемый вместо МАХА-МАНТРЫ, некоторыми садхаками, набор Имён - просто невозможно воспроизвести. Часто, наш базовый принцип: *слушать и повторять* - практически невозможно реализовать. Поток постоянно изменяемых слов/Имён - соответствующих разным личностям и энергиям не позволяет, мне, в частности, осознанно обратить внутренний взор на счастливую Божественную Чету.

Хари - вместо Харе, КришнА или Кришно вместо Кршна, Рам и Рамо - вместо Рама, в разных сочетаниях, не позволяют, лично мне, запомнить Их и сосредоточенно петь. Слова преданных, с вьясасаны - понятны и легко воспроизводимы в дальнейшей проповеди, а ВЕЛИКУЮ ПЕСНЬ, в исполнении некоторых киртаний - повторить невозможно.

Недавно разговаривал с одним преданным, из Гаудия Матха, он сказал, как и один преданный в этой "Теме" выше: в этом мире никто не знает, как звучит Имя, одни акценты, вернёмся в Духовный Мир - там услышим. Практически то-же высказал и один Гуру, из той-же организации, с которым я обсуждал этот вопрос. Никто не знает КАК - уверены они! 

Получается, что молитвы об обретении Чистого Имени - бессмысленны, Святое Имя - Бог - оставил вайшнавов и нет на планете сат-гуру обладающего Им, Истиной, шабда-брахманом.

Думаю, непоколебимая вера в милость Господа, искренняя просьба явить Себя в Своих Именах - по прежнему актуальны. Внимательное повторение и слушание Святых Имён в МАХА-МАНТРЕ, с учётом всех точечек, чёрточек, окончаний, женских и мужских родов - быстро прояснят вопрос, как звучит чистая МАХА-МАНТРА.

----------


## petrovkin

> Вопрос в том, понимают ли, что делают и кого зовут сами зовущие?


Если воспевающий читает книги Прабхупады, то да, понимает.





> Поток постоянно изменяемых слов/Имён - соответствующих разным личностям и энергиям не позволяет, мне, в частности, осознанно обратить внутренний взор на счастливую Божественную Чету.


Концентрация на Божественную Чету - это неправильное повторение и имеет оттенок сахаджии. Мы должны просто слушать, слышать и концентрироваться на Самих Святых Именах. 




> Хари - вместо Харе, КришнА или Кришно вместо Кршна, Рам и Рамо - вместо Рама, в разных сочетаниях, не позволяют, лично мне, запомнить Их и сосредоточенно петь. Слова преданных, с вьясасаны - понятны и легко воспроизводимы в дальнейшей проповеди, а ВЕЛИКУЮ ПЕСНЬ, в исполнении некоторых киртаний - повторить невозможно.


Повторяйте так, как у Вас получается и надейтесь на милость Кришны.




> Недавно разговаривал с одним преданным, из Гаудия Матха, он сказал, как и один преданный в этой "Теме" выше: в этом мире никто не знает, как звучит Имя, одни акценты, вернёмся в Духовный Мир - там услышим. Практически то-же высказал и один Гуру, из той-же организации, с которым я обсуждал этот вопрос. Никто не знает КАК - уверены они!


 Так это и не важно - мы не должны ЗНАТЬ КАК, мы должны МОЛИТЬСЯ.

----------


## Расала дас

> Если воспевающий читает книги Прабхупады, то да, понимает.
> 
> 
> Концентрация на Божественную Чету - это неправильное повторение и имеет оттенок сахаджии. Мы должны просто слушать, слышать и концентрироваться на Самих Святых Именах. 
> 
> Повторяйте так, как у Вас получается и надейтесь на милость Кришны.
> 
>  Так это и не важно - мы не должны ЗНАТЬ КАК, мы должны МОЛИТЬСЯ.




Ах, petrovkin, petrovkin.... Святые Имена и есть Божественная Чета, да ещё и вместе с Их окружением и Играми... Воспеваете Харе - видите Свамини, воспеваете Кршна - видите изящно изогнутого Шьямасундару, воспеваете Рама - видите... Их Имена не отличны от Них Самих. Слышите Имена - видите Чету, слышите материальные звуки - не имеете возможности лицезреть Их.

Речь о том, что наша практика - САНКИРТАНА, однако, вероятно, неосознанно некоторые создают условия, препятствующие её реализации.

Знание о преданном служении, природе Намы, о Личности Бога и обо многом ещё имеет исключительную важность. Знание - наш фундамент, заложенный Богом и ачарьями. Самбандха, абхидея и прайоджана гьяна - наша основа, наша жизнь. Молитва направлена на его постижение через общение с Гуру и садху. 

*...ковыряние? ...преданное служение?*  ...хотя Вы и удалили из своего послания некоторые высказывания...

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

Наверное, самым лучшим вариантом было бы, если бы преданный, который слышит, что его гуру поёт Рамо вместо Рама или Кришно вместо Кришна, если такое бывает (если чей-то гуру так поёт), спросил его о том, почему он так поёт и надо ли так петь и остальным, а потом сообщил ответ гуру, к примеру, на этом форуме. А если бы ответов в подобных ситуациях набралось бы несколько, то может вообще всё стало бы определенно ясно. Вроде бы всё ясно: мантра записана в Калисантаране упанишад, не читал, чтобы Чайтантья пел Рамо вместо Рама  или др. Почему вдруг, так можно понять, стали заменять буквы, было бы самое лучшее, наверное, узнать от тех, кто так делает.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Наверное, самым лучшим вариантом было бы, если бы преданный, который слышит, что его гуру поёт Рамо вместо Рама или Кришно вместо Кришна, если такое бывает (если чей-то гуру так поёт), спросил его о том, почему он так поёт и надо ли так петь и остальным, а потом сообщил ответ гуру, к примеру, на этом форуме. А если бы ответов в подобных ситуациях набралось бы несколько, то может вообще всё стало бы определенно ясно. Вроде бы всё ясно: мантра записана в Калисантаране упанишад, не читал, чтобы Чайтантья пел Рамо вместо Рама  или др. Почему вдруг, так можно понять, стали заменять буквы, было бы самое лучшее, наверное, узнать от тех, кто так делает.


Чайтанья Чандра Чаран уже объяснил,как правильно http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105023

Локанатха Свами тоже объяснил (в теме посмотрите).

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

> Чайтанья Чандра Чаран уже объяснил,как правильно http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105023
> 
> Локанатха Свами тоже объяснил (в теме посмотрите).


Я знаю, как правильно произносить, как правильно петь, мне это объяснять не надо (смысла нет)(познакомился с учением о сознании Кришны в 1990 или 1991 г., когда жил, так сказать, в Северной столице, и книги распространял, и практике (хоть и не на все 100%, наверное, но основной) следовал, и во Вриндаване был, но так получилось, что пока дикшу не принял, не слышал в те времена. чтобы кто-то пел Рамо вместо Рама или менял буквы в других словах махамантры), и для того, чтобы это знать, совсем не обязательно просматривать все огромное количество страниц по этой теме. Я просто ответил в частности на ваши слова. Вы то написали "Как мне сказал один из старших преданных в личной беседе........преданные могут потерять веру в гуру т.к Рамо поют все.". Кто все? По вашей то фразе получается, что это уже не единичные отклонения, а тенденция. Вот в чём дело. И здесь может есть смысл тогда узнать поподробнее в чём дело. Одно дело, если просто ученики так поют, а другое дело, если и многие гуру так петь стали. А также Расала дас написал "Недавно разговаривал с одним преданным, из Гаудия Матха, он сказал, как и один преданный в этой "Теме" выше: в этом мире никто не знает, как звучит Имя, одни акценты, вернёмся в Духовный Мир - там услышим. Практически то-же высказал и один Гуру, из той-же организации, с которым я обсуждал этот вопрос. Никто не знает КАК - уверены они!". Но в основном я написал предыдущее сообщение только потому, что Вы написали, что Рамо поют все. Вы бы те слова не написали, так и я не стал бы писать предыдущее сообщение о том, что ученик может при желании спросить у гуру (если такие есть, кто меняет буквы) и при желании поделиться информацией на форуме (не так дословно, но такой был в частности смысл). Если меняя буквы поют и/или произносят только ученики гуру, то может на это тогда нет смысла обращать внимание и задавать вопросы, а если меняя буквы поют и/или произносят  многие гуру, то почему бы у них не узнать, почему они так делают и как петь и/или произносить тогда остальным (последнее при желании, хотя бы, чтобы вопрос не выглядел вызывающим). С одной стороны просто, а с другой стороны слова гуру из цитаты, которую привел Расала дас "Практически то-же высказал и один Гуру, из той-же организации, с которым я обсуждал этот вопрос. Никто не знает КАК - уверены они!".  Так ведь можно понять Ваши сообщения, что какие-то гуру поют Рамо, какие-то Рама, поэтому и написал. Вот и всё.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Вопрос практического плана - что делать на киртанах с такими отклонениями ?


 Реальным решением тут по-идее должна быть работа президентов и всех уполномоченных. Все идет "сверху".
 А так, конечно ничего не поделаешь.
__
ПС
 Отдельно стоило бы обратить внимание, что Раама в махамантре - удален фактически. Очень мало кто долгую гласную держит.
 А между тем, будет ли доступ к Кришне, если забыть о Рааме?

----------


## petrovkin

Похоже, что мудрецы разошлись во мнениях... )))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Похоже, что мудрецы разошлись во мнениях... )))


Просьба писать в тему по теме))) Все документируется и выискивать, потом, где по сути вопроса написано,согласитесь,будет сложно.

----------


## petrovkin

> Просьба писать в тему по теме))) Все документируется и выискивать, потом, где по сути вопроса написано,согласитесь,будет сложно.


Так я по теме и написал.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

До сих пор нет разъяснений по поводу КришнА.Ждем........смиренно.

----------


## Оксана Таврическая

> По поводу статьи харидева. В ИСККОН есть и более Авторитетные мнения по поводу важности воспевания МАХА МАНТРЫ как она есть. Самое авторитнтное мнение для Всех членов ИСККОН это Шрила Прабхупада - АЧАРЬЯ ОСНОВАТЕЛЬ, который своим примером как истинный Ачарья проповедовал и пел Рама и никогда не пел Рамо.


Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои почтительные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
С большим интересом прочла тему. Благодарю открывшего её прабху Юдхиштхиранатха, автора статьи «Маха-мантра как она есть…» Расалу даса, а также Дмитрия Казикова, Кешу, Глеба, Гандхарвику деви даси, Кастурику деви даси, Анну К., Раджа Кумари деви даси… Рассуждения этих преданных Кришны лично мне показались искренними и глубокими. У меня сложилось впечатление, что эти достаточно серьёзные и вдумчивые вайшнавы действительно стремятся доставить удовольствие Шриле Прабхупаде и Шри-Шри Радхе-Кришне!
Сама я стараюсь воспевать Маха-мантру шестнадцатый год. И, честно говоря, постоянно испытываю определённый дискомфорт, когда слышу искажённое воспевание. Примерно такой же дискомфорт испытывала, помню, во втором классе, когда учительница русского языка настойчиво повторяла на уроке «крапивА» вместо «крапИва»… Этот факт «подорвал» тогда в моих глазах весь её профессионализм… Был ли это мой поиск недостатков в педагоге? Думаю, нет. Особенности восприятия. Психологический фактор: вроде бы взрослый человек, учительница, знает больше меня, и вот тебе на…
Нечто подобное испытываю и в восприятии киртана «с бенгализмами». Шрила Прабхупада научил своих последователей петь Маха-мантру, всю её по буковкам расписал, вроде бы взрослые, грамотные люди вокруг поют, и вот тебе на… «Хорей Кришно Хорей Рамо»… 
Конечно, мне понятно, что главное – петь сердцем! В то же время я заметила, что моё сердце счастливо поёт, когда я слышу мантру такой, какой она записана на санскрите, какой её пел Шрила Прабхупада /«не знавший никакого Рамо», как это засвидетельствовал Шри Вишнуджана Свами/. В иных же случаях сердце моё сжимается, и возникает какое-то болезненное напряжение… Такой вот скромный личный опыт.
Ответ же Харидева прабху меня потряс. Позвольте поделиться своими мыслями по этому поводу и услышать ваши мнения на этот счёт. Наверное, у  меня получилась целая статья на тему 
____________________________________________________________________________
«ОТКРЫТЫЙ  ОТВЕТ ПРАБХУ ХАРИДЕВУ, 
ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЮЩЕМУ НАЦИОНАЛЬНЫЙ СОВЕТ»,

с которой я предлагаю всем желающим познакомиться, и заранее благодарю всех, кто наберётся терпения и выслушает меня до конца…

И тон, и содержание статьи Харидева прабху, мягко говоря, удивляют. Цитирую: «Автор статьи не знает санскритского алфавита… В санскрите нет краткого "о" и долгого "о". Есть одно единственное "о"… Автор статьи не различает между транслитерацией на бенгали и транскрипцией на бенгали... Эти две ошибочки показывают, что автор не знает предмета, о котором пишет».
Лично моя реакция: пусть автор статьи, открывающей тему, не является специалистом в санскритской грамматике /как похоже и другие преданные, читавшие статью, но не обратившие внимание на эти моменты/. *Незначительная ошибка вовсе не говорит о незнании того значительного предмета*, о котором он пишет! Ведь пишет он о правильном произношении Харе Кришна мантры, а её 16 слов автор уж точно знает наизусть! И в них, кстати, нет ни одного «О»! И ещё я обратила внимание на то, что собственная статья прабху Харидева содержит грамматические и пунктуационные ошибки, так что же, из-за этого незначительного факта следует дисквалифицировать его?  Далее: по моему мнению транслитерация передаёт читателю одновременно представление о транскрипции слов… Для того Шрила Прабхупада и транслитерировал санскритские слова, чтобы мы знали, как их произносить!

Следующая цитата из послания Харидева прабху: «И автор предлагает нам показать им всем, то ли отсталым и то ли отклонившимся бенгальцам, пример, как правильно надо произносить мантру с нашим русским произношением…В целом, в статье чувствуется желание бороться за чистоту русского произношения Харе Кришна мантры, и искоренить чуждое и тлетворное влияние бенгальского произношения из наших рядов». 

Удивительно даже. Во-первых, *дискуссия ведётся не о русском произношении мантры, а о максимальном соответствии нашего произношения санскритскому оригиналу.* Во-вторых, в статье «Маха-мантра как она есть…» нет *ни одной нападки на бенгальских вайшнавов*. Напротив, по-моему, она выдержана в очень корректном и уважительном тоне, в отличие от ответа уважаемого многими прабху Харидева. В ней говорится о бенгальском акценте, который, конечно же, нет смысла привносить в своё произношение небенгальцам… Это даже забавно: к примеру, если негрузины будут обращаться к девушке «дЭвушка» на полном серьёзе, то есть с грузинским акцентом, только оттого, что дружат с грузинами… какой в этом смысл? Развлечь девушку, привлечь её внимание? Но понравятся ли ей постоянные обращения в таком стиле?
Нам очень дороги бенгальские вайшнавы, но зачем же перенимать их акцент? Кстати, я читала в книге Шрутакирти прабху «В чём сложность?», что Шриле Прабхупаде не нравился бенгальский стиль ведения киртанов… Так что ответ на вопрос Харидева прабху: «Прабхупада был из Бенгалии. Его родной язык - бенгали. И он не произносил санскрит на бенгальский манер?» - очевиден. *Шрила Прабхупада на трансцендентном уровне*. Он не пел «Хоре Кришно, Хоре Рамо», он старательно пел «Харе Кришна Харе Рама»… Так, как мантра записана на санскрите, как он по парампаре получил её и передал своим ученикам. 

 Ещё одна цитата Харидева прабху. Это утверждение он приводит в кавычках, словно цитирует из статьи «Маха-мантра как она есть…»: «Наши русские Гаудия-ваишнавы по-бенгальски "Рамо" петь не будут. А те, кто поют, прогрессировать не будут. Не будет им милости!" 

Во-первых, ничего подобного в статье нет. Это *полностью авторский текст прабху Харидева*. И даже намёка на такую мысль в статье, открывающей тему, нет! Я думаю, манёвр, применённый прабху Харидевом, неэтичен. Как и предыдущие цитаты, он свидетельствует об антипатии прабху к автору статьи, впрочем, как и ко всем другим вайшнавам,  разделяющим мнение автора статьи…  А список желающих петь «Харе Кришна» вместо «Хорей Кришно», похоже, коротким не будет… В этот список входят и Локанатх махарадж, Тушта Кришна прабху…Достаточно посмотреть ответы участников темы, а также выставленную в Интернет переписку старших учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, которых он лично наставлял в правильном произношении мантры! 
И антипатия так сильна, что Харидев прабху позволяет себе публично усомниться в свидетельстве Шри Вишнуджана Свами. Лично я убеждена, что свидетельства старших учеников Шрилы Прабхупады – это как свидетельства апостолов об Иисусе.  Если мы не верим им, о чём можно далее говорить?
Бхакти-викаша свами махарадж признался, что живя в Бенгалии, он и научился петь мантру по-бенгальски – «просто из-за общения». Но у Шри Вишнуджана свами другая реализация. Поскольку он получил *личное наставление от нашего Ачарьи* по этому поводу, он считает очень важным петь без искажений и делится этим с другими последователями Прабхупады. 
И хотя Харидев прабху считает, что «проблема раздута», мне кажется, что проблема действительно существует. Она – в постепенном ослаблении преданности Прабхупаде. Как мне стало ясно из свидетельств старших учеников Прабхупады, *наш ачарья никакого Рамо не знал, никогда его не звал, и своим ученикам делать этого не позволял*!

Харидев прабху, всем понятно, что «нужно звать сердцем», как Вы пишете. На этом форуме собрались, похоже, не дети и не начинающие преданные. И мы не первый день пытаемся звать Кришну «в состоянии беспомощности и зависимости», как дитя, зовущее мать… Однако вовсе необязательно, и даже, напротив, – совершенно нежелательно! – делать это безграмотно. Например, моему сыну 1 год и десять месяцев, а он произносит моё имя без ошибок… Это возможно! К чему взрослым людям, небенгальцам, упорствовать и звать Радху и Кришну, искажая их Имена, но «главное – с сердцем», если *можно и с сердцем, и не искажая?!*

Теперь о заключении Харидева прабху, цитирую его:
«Вопрос не стоит выеденного яйца. Автор статьи в вопросе несведущ, пишет с
позиции знатока, тем самым выдает себя за того, кем не является, пользуется
авторитетной площадкой, чтобы вводить людей в заблуждение, иметь влияние,
которого не заслуживает, и которое неконструктивно. На авторитетных
форумах, где администраторы работают как следует, в таких случаях, статья
удаляется, автору выносится предупреждение за вздорность. В Кали-йугу у
людей есть такое качество, как вздорность (см. ШБ 1.1.10). Несем вздор?
Предупреждение. Продолжаем нести? Ну тогда бан (на небольшой срок). Ещё
повтор - бан на больший срок. И т.д. В информационном пространстве
необходимо устанавливать культуру знания, а не невежества».

Прабху Харидев, Шрила Прабхупада, похоже, не считал, что данный вопрос «не стоит выеденного яйца». Иначе зачем бы он так бескомпромиссно наставлял своих учеников? /не только Шри Вишнуджануна свами, кстати/… Ваше мнение расходится с мнением Прабхупады и старших преданных – его слуг, секретарей, киртаний. Оно расходится также с мнение многих преданных «по-младше», воспевающих мантру не меньше Вашего, в том числе и участников этого форума, желающих удовлетворить Прабхупаду и Кришну.
Если Вы прекрасно знаете санскрит, то Вам известна также и необходимость точного произношения на санскрите, которую всегда демонстрировал Прабхупада в Маха-мантре, что же Вы «ослабляете стандарты», допуская многократное введение звука «О» в мантру, не содержащую его вообще? Как знаток санскрита Вы просто обязаны отстаивать чистоту произношения, не так ли? Да и как прабхупадовец тоже…

Ваши обвинения в адрес автора статьи, на мой взгляд, несостоятельны. Совершенно иной вайшнав по своей воле, а  вовсе  не автор, опубликовал статью, скопированную им на другом ресурсе, на котором её, кстати, опять же  разместил не автор. Соответственно, автор не искал возможности «пользоваться авторитетной площадкой…» А если искреннее  желание автора петь так, как учил Прабхупада, его размышления на эту тему, его стремление участвовать в настоящей САНКИРТАНЕ, которые созвучны мнениям многих и многих других вайшнавов, Вам видятся «введением людей в заблуждение» и погоней за влиянием, то это очень печально…

Косвенным образом Вы также обвинили администраторов форума в том, что они «работают не как следует». Ну, конечно, статью они не удалили, не вынесли автору предупреждения, не забанили его… Наоборот, администратор Лакшмана Прана дас высказался, например, так: «Здорово! Никогда не будет лишним ещё раз напомнить о внимательном повторении Святых Имён…» Но Вам, прабху Харидев, похоже, от этого не здорово, простите за откровенность… Поэтому мне хотелось бы повторить Ваши собственные слова: «В информационном пространстве необходимо устанавливать культуру знания, а не невежества». Пожалуйста, будьте последовательны! 
Внимательное слушание и воспевание: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе - это и есть КУЛЬТУРА ЗНАНИЯ. 
А её искажение и потакание искажениям  – это и есть проявление невежества.
Честно говоря, Ваша статья, прабху Харидев, как-раз таки и произвела на меня впечатление «вздорной», в связи со множеством негативных эпитетов и ложных обвинений, используемых Вами. Ваша статья сеет раздор, а стремление петь «Харе Кришна» несёт объединение! Интересно, что «ловец агентов майи» и сам может оказаться «агентом майи», незаметно для самого себя…

Прошу прощения за то, что «открытый ответ» получился длинным….

С почтительными поклонами – бхактин Оксана.

P.S. Ответ этот был написан в день Рама Экадаши, а опубликован в день Говардхана Пуджи... Надеюсь на милость Шри Рамы - Радующегося и Всерадующего Кришны и Говардхананатха для всех вайшнавов!

И ещё: у меня возникло ощущение "второй Курукшетры".  Прабху Юдхиштхиранатх напоминает Юдхиштхиру махараджа, Расала прабху - Арджуну, а прабху Глеб - Бхиму... Ну вот так почему-то... Харе Кришна!

----------


## petrovkin

Сторонники "правильного" произношения так активны, что это даже разубеждает.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Из Википедии.........Харе́ Кри́шна (санскр. हरे कृष्ण, Hare Kṛṣṇa) — индуистская мантра на санскрите, которую также называют «махамантра» («великая мантра»). Состоит из 16 слов, которые являются именами Бога на санскрите: Харе, Кришна и Рама   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5%...88%D0%BD%D0%B0  Заметте ,что в Харе и Кришна даже ударения расставлены.

По-моему мы уже по второму кругу пошли))) Но в ведической традиции важность темы выражается в троекратном ее повторении.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Оксана, спасибо, вы озвучили мои (и думаю, что не только мои) мысли после прочтения ответа Харидева д. Одно только "но": вряд ли сам Харидев д. читал всю эту тему _до того_ , как ему прислали статью (возможно, он читает тему теперь?). Скорее, его попросили прокомментировать, и он написал свое сугубо личное мнение, даже не зная о статье и комментариях учеников Прабхупады на dandavats.com. И также ему было некому подсказать, что в Vedabase есть не все. И вот, все сошлось так, что реальность, оказывается, немного иная, чем та, на которую опирался, отвечая. 

Здесь пишет достаточно и опытных, и вдумчивых преданных, которые могут анализировать англоязычные ресурсы ИСККОН и склонны все перепроверять - в том числе и потому, что на форуме иначе трудно потом будет объяснять свое "особое мнение". 

По времени наша дискуссия здесь и англоязычная на dandavats шли практически одновременно, то есть свидетельства учеников Прабхупады просто еще не до всех дошли. Хотя, странно, конечно, потому что даже я видела то там, то здесь по фейсбуку, не обращая однако на это особого внимания, что свое недовольство по поводу "Рамо" западные преданные периодически высказывают. Но видимо,  Нац. совет раньше не сталкивался с этой темой и видимо, поэтому прямо вот так сразу и принял за истину в последней инстанции ответ Харидева д. и прислал его в виде ответа, даже не перепроверив? 







> Бхакти Викаша Свами Махарадж признался, что живя в Бенгалии, он и научился петь мантру по-бенгальски – «просто из-за общения».


Лично я написала процитированное им бенгальское произношение как логическое доказательство полнейшей невозможности петь мантру частично на бенгали - частично на санскрите. Если петь Рамо, и все остальные Имена обычно - это просто нонсенс. 









> Честно говоря, Ваша статья, прабху Харидев, как-раз таки и произвела на меня впечатление «вздорной», в связи со множеством негативных эпитетов и ложных обвинений, используемых Вами.


Согласна... Самого его на форуме нет, и ситуация для него получилась неудобная. Что же, случай показательный... урок "продвинутым преданным" насчет уровня "простых преданных"... Надеюсь, что не все узкие специалисты, к чьим заключениям прибегает Нац. совет, так скоры на *советы* банить думающих иначе, чем они сами. Вообще, опытные советники вдумчиво читают то, что пишут оппоненты. И если не уважительно - уважение действительно может пропасть, если вдруг спец. читает непрофессиональные рассуждения, и это простительно - но хотя бы снисходительно и с желанием помочь, разъяснить, пытаются разобраться, отчего беспокойство, каковы мотивы. 







> *наш ачарья никакого Рамо не знал, никогда его не звал, и своим ученикам делать этого не позволял!*


Меня поразило, как преданный написал, что Прабхупада сказал тому киртании извиниться перед всеми преданными, прямо там на месте. Впечатление, что такого заботящегося о чувствах учеников Прабхупаду мы еще не знали. Кто-нибудь знает подобные истории, когда Прабхупада говорил извиниться?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Далее: по моему мнению транслитерация передаёт читателю одновременно представление о транскрипции слов… Для того Шрила Прабхупада и транслитерировал санскритские слова, чтобы мы знали, как их произносить!


Да, в английских книгах во всех шлоках и текстах, когда встречается санскрит, преобладают написания, приближенные к транскрипциям (не всегда, но некоторые исключения можно сейчас опустить, так как они не имеют отношения к нашей теме и написанию Маха-мантры). Однако, этого не скажешь про русские книги. 

Транскрипция - это набор специальных значков, отличающихся от букв алфавита (вообще пишут их в квадратных скобочках). И транслитерация не равна транскрипции, особенно это касается редуцированных звуков. Поэтому и  есть в конце книг "Руководство по чтению санскрита", где предоставлены примеры, как каждый звук должен быть произнесен.  

*Но у меня хорошая новость.* 

Обратите внимание, что касается написания имени *Кршна* с нижней точкой в *шлоках* на русском языке изменения уже внесены, например: 
http://vedabase.com/ru/sb/10/24/35

В новых книгах также. Это конечно очень хорошо. Но на русском это касается только шлок. В литературном переводе и в комментариях - транслитерация "Кришна". На английском же - транскрипция везде, не только в шлоках:  
http://vedabase.com/en/sb/10/24/35

И соответственно написание Маха-мантры в английских книгах (первое упоминание мантры в Бхагавад-гите, листаем вниз, в центре ):
http://vedabase.com/en/bg/introduction

и ...........тут я хотела наше привычное написание привести, и что же............. впервые это вижу ) :
http://vedabase.com/ru/bg/introduction

*Кто тут спрашивал точную транскрипцию на русском?* ) 

Однако... во втором же месте, где в Бхагавад-гите Шрила Прабхупада написал мантру, у нас она идет уже обычным написанием: 

http://vedabase.com/ru/bg/4/39 (сравните оригинал http://vedabase.com/en/bg/4/39 )

Что же, все-таки, будем надеяться:  возможно, очень  скоро исправят везде )
Интересно, а как в новых тиражах книг?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Пишу в Скайпе старшему преданному,через которого было передано обращение в НС......

[28.10.2013 9:47:15] Yudhishthiranath.das: Who Is This Ramo? By Palaka das  http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11965
[28.10.2013 9:47:41] Yudhishthiranath.das: Комментарии к этой статье очень интересные.


Получаю ответ........ 


[28.10.2013 16:17:18] Дорогой Юдхиштхиранатх прабху, интернетовские спорщики не успокоятся никогда... Это - определенный склад ума. И их никогда не убедят никакие аргументы...
Те, кто счастливо заняты служением в обществе преданных - тех такие споры не интересуют.
А когда у человека нет опыта реального счастья служения - тогда он все время будет искать причины своего несчастья в том, что что-то "искажено" и т.д...
Я много раз это видел - поверьте мне!  :smilies: 
[28.10.2013 16:18:28]  А с КрИшна и КришнАА - и так все ясно.
Если Вы в песне будете будете обращаться ко мне(называется кармическим именем) - я же пойму, что это про меня  :smilies: 
[28.10.2013 16:19:19]  По-моему, ответ Харидева пр. вполне исчерпывающий.
И эту тему можно благополучно закрыть!

Т.е важность вопроса не понимается до сих пор,я так думаю.Мало того,даже не учитываются,или вообще не читаются выссказвания слуг Шрилы Прабхупады по этому вопросу.Забанить,закрыть....и весь сказ.Мдя.

----------


## Анна К.

Полностью присоединяюсь к ответу матаджи Оксаны!

----------


## petrovkin

Странно, куда только смотрят наши духовные учетиля... Тут такие отклонения происходили...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Пишу в Скайпе старшему преданному,через которого было передано обращение в НС......
> 
> [28.10.2013 9:47:15] Yudhishthiranath.das: Who Is This Ramo? By Palaka das  http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11965
> [28.10.2013 9:47:41] Yudhishthiranath.das: Комментарии к этой статье очень интересные.
> 
> 
> Получаю ответ........ 
> 
> 
> ...


1. С чего этот преданный взял, что здесь пишут только те, кто не занят счастливо служением в обществе преданных? При этом он убеждает: просто "поверьте мне, я много раз это видел" - что он видел много раз? Я занята служением Индрадьюмне Свами и не являюсь каким-то интернетовским спорщиком, но вижу всю нелепость ситуации почему-то, как спец. с филологическим образованием и элементарно, прочтя высказывая слуг и учеников Шрилы Прабхупады. Харидев д. ее не видит. Каким служением занят Харидев д., он служит в BBT? Может быть, он счастлив только потому, что приближен к Нац. совету? Почему Нац. совет прислушивается к мнению одного специалиста с высшим образованием и не прислушивается к мнению других, если мнение первого оценивают как вздорное даже неинициированные преданные? 

Как может быть у Харидева д. "исчерпывающий ответ", если он даже не знает, что в Vedabase зафиксированы не все воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде? 

Анируддха д., который здесь также высказывался против нашего российского воспевания "Рамо", также интернетовский спорщик и не занят счастливо служением? Лакшмана Прана д. также интернетовский спорщик и не занят счастливо служением? 

2. При чем здесь пение кармического имени, если речь идет о санскрите...

3. Насчет "тему благополучно закрыть"... А почему бы вам не озвучить имя этого старшего преданного? 

Согласно резолюции ИСККОН "О гармонизации двух линий руководства" администраторы  ИСККОН (увы, но лично я не  приму преданного с таким подходом к мнению Основателя-Ачарьи ИСККОН своим духовным лидером, несмотря на то, что это член Нац. совета, он для меня увы, только администратор) должны вести себя так, чтобы не подрывать веру преданных в себя. А гуру должны вести себя так, чтобы  не подрывать веру в себя. Я в ответе члена совета вижу не просто непонимание, но и "благодушный" уход от ответа, от обязанности как члена Нац. совета (по-моему, одна из целей Нац. совета - следить за соблюдением стандартов ИСККОН?) проанализировать мнение Ачарьи и проверить соответствие того, что происходит, этому мнению.

4. Я бы просила Нац. совет обратиться к другим специалистам, которые в состоянии проанализировать мнение Ачарьи по этому вопросу. Если они сами не могут это сделать и нуждаются в обращении к кому-то, видимо из-за своей загруженности. И составить нормальный ответ на запрос преданных ИСККОН вместо какой-то отписки, которую здесь никто всерьез не принял.

Что же, наблюдаем дальше, как принимаются решения в Нац. совете и чьим советам Нац. совет следует ("тему можно благополучно закрыть" - спасибо, что по совету Харидева д. не забанить всех участников).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Странно, куда только смотрят наши духовные учителя....


Духовные учителя зачастую смотрят туда, куда им укажут приближенные к ним слуги и администраторы ИСККОН. Поэтому если не будет нормального ответа от Нац. совета, надо всем заинтересованным написать по письму своим гуру с вопросами насчет эпидемии воспевания "Рамо" в ИСККОН с приведенными в теме цитатами слуг и учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, их духовных братьев, кто находится на одном с ними уровне. 

Согласно законам ИСККОН, не получив от некой инстанции удовлетворяющего ответа, ученики вправе обратиться к вышестоящей инстанции. Может быть, члены Нац. совета этого добиваются? Так как не понимают, как можно решить вопрос с тем, что сами некоторые гуру так поют.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Полностью присоединяюсь к ответу матаджи Оксаны!


Полностью не надо, так как в ее ответе есть неточности, насчет равенства транскрипции и транслитерации. 
Читайте всю тему внимательно, пожалуйста. 

Также сравнение Оксаны с битвой на Курукшетре чрезмерно, это конечно ее личное эмоциональное восприятие, поскольку здесь противников Кришны нет, но есть неследование указаниям Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я в своем ответе спутала страшего преданного, передававшего обращение в НС с членом НС. Извиняюсь за спешку. 
Но это показательно, как беспрекословно и абсолютно некритично могут приниматься ответы НС. Это показывает ответственность за те рекомендации, которые дает преданным НС - чтобы вера в них не пострадала. 

Всякий раз, когда чей-то ответ излишне эмоционален, как в случае с ответом Харидева д., что заметили все, особенно надо такой ответ советника перепроверять. 

У Юдхиштхиры д. хотелось бы спросить - уверены ли вы, что до членов НС доведены все аргументы и цитаты слуг Шрилы Прабхупады, которые есть в этой теме? Быть может, надо сменить преданного, через которого вы обращаетесь в НС?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> У Юдхиштхиры д. хотелось бы спросить - уверены ли вы, что до членов НС доведены все аргументы и цитаты слуг Шрилы Прабхупады, которые есть в этой теме? Быть может, надо сменить преданного, через которого вы обращаетесь в НС?


Похоже,что теперь не уверен.Надо наверное составить прошение и разместить его в разделе "Вопросы к национальному совету".Первоначально расчет был на заинтересованность со стороны членов НС,которые являются и администраторами этого форума.Но видимо что-то не сработало в плане их санги,или вопрос не серьезным для них показался,да и Картика сейчас (многие в отъезде).Не знаю.Видимо надо составить грамотное обоснование с учетом всех факторов и сделать запрос еще раз.Пишите мне в личку свои варианты.Вместе мы составим это обращение и разместим в соответствующем разделе.
На счет Курукшетры))) Нет такого желания присваивать заслуги других.Есть желание понять суть того чем мы тут (в ИСККОН) занимаемся.Шрила Прабхупада предупреждал,что будут приходить разные люди.Лично меня интересует и привлекает чистое Имя,хотя бы на уровне элементарной грамматики,такое,каким я увидел в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады.Получается,что 17 лет я воспевал что-то другое (в киртанах)? Это необходимо выяснить.Тем более,что есть наставления ачарьи по этому вопросу.Главное на сегодняшний момент вернуть Махамантре Ее первоначальный вид.И тогда все действительно будут очищаться,не зависимо от того,кто приходит в ИСККОН.Это-фундаментальный вопрос и им не стоит пренебрегать в Кали югу.Вопрос не в том чтобы начать воспевать чисто.Вопрос в том,как будут ломаться Эго.Поменять о на а это вопрос одной секунды. Кем я являюсь слугой ачарьи ,или свободным художником,разрабатывающем все новые и новые стили.Это-демоническое умонастроение.Тех кого не устраивает само Святое Имя принимают прибежище в разнообразных мелодиях.Теперь уже киртания без гармони не киртания.Тем более есть прямые указания Шрилы Прабхупады по этим вопросам.В чем сложность следовать элементарным вещам? Для меня это является (пока) не разъясненным вопросом. Может у меня такой склад ума,что я не могу заниматься чем-то пока не разберусь в том,что я делаю и зачем.Но поэтому-то меня и привлекли Веды,как наука в которой есть ответы на все вопросы.И тут я вижу,что идут откровенные косяки (исправьте если ошибаюсь).Хочется искренне понять что происходить.Но пока вразумительного ответа нет.
Да и воспевание Святого Имени,как Оно есть объединит преданных.Я же не призываю к обратному.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Видимо надо составить грамотное обоснование с учетом всех факторов и сделать запрос еще раз.Пишите мне в личку свои варианты.Вместе мы составим это обращение и разместим в соответствующем разделе.


Мне некогда писать обращения, и вполне можно здесь писать, в личной почте это неудобно. Я свою часть работы сделала - переводы с дандаватс насчет Рамо. По-моему, слова слуг и учеников Прабхупады говорят сами за себя. Надо просто дать : 

1. свидетельство ученика Прабхупады о словах Вишнуджане Свами насчет Рамо, которое размещал Анируддха д.
2. ссылку на дискуссию на дандаватс с цитатами оттуда
3. Ответ Оксаны на письмо Харидева д. 
4. ошибка Харидева д. насчет того, что если в Vedabase нет - значит нигде нет.
5. "Гуру и администраторы не должны делать ничего, что уменьшает веру в них как последователей Прабхупады" - найти эту цитату из резолюции НС "О гармонизации двух линий руководства в ИСККОН".

Этого должно быть достаточно, чтобы появилась какая-то резолюция, что киртаниям ИСККОН не надо бы петь Рамо и вести так за собой учеников Прабхупады.

Насчет тонального ударения в Кршна и Рама :  если вы уверены, что Прабхупада пел только так, - давайте ссылки на его записи. Но это будет трудно, есть ответ Локанатхи Свами, что Кришна принимает настроение... А мелодия - это настроение, а выбор мелодий у нас никак не регламентирован. Я свою часть работы сделала, разместив сильные киртаны с правильными ударениями. И когда искала эти примеры, и позже встретила достаточно киртанов, где разные гуру иногда поют Рамо... или иногда Рама, иногда Рамо. Так что сначала надо бы в этом какое-то внятное объяснение получить - потому что по этому вопросу  есть ясное указание Ачарьи.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Мне некогда писать обращения, я точно не буду делать это через личную переписку, может быть, кто-то возьмется. Я свою часть работы сделала - переводы с дандаватс насчет Рамо.


Спасибо за проделанное служение,матаджи Raja Kumari.Оно очень помогло в разъяснении некоторых моментов.В ближайшее время появится обращение к НС в соответствующем разделе.Логично,наверное, дождаться конца Картики.Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я добавила пункты. В ответе Оксаны лучше убрать насчет равенства транскрипции/транслитерации (потому что непрофессионализм Харидева д. задевает, и он игнорирует главное, цепляясь за несущественное) и насчет Курукшетры.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я добавила пункты. В ответе Оксаны лучше убрать насчет равенства транскрипции/транслитерации (потому что непрофессионализм Харидева д. задевает, и он игнорирует главное, цепляясь за несущественное) и насчет Курукшетры.


ОК

----------


## petrovkin

> Духовные учителя зачастую смотрят туда, куда им укажут приближенные к ним слуги и администраторы ИСККОН. 
> ... сами некоторые гуру так поют.


По-моему, Ваши слова слова содержат критику гуру. Как можно кого-то называть гуру и не соглашаться с ним? Если гуру так поют, значит это нормально!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> По-моему, Ваши слова слова содержат критику гуру. Как можно кого-то называть гуру и не соглашаться с ним? Если гуру так поют, значит это нормально!


Пост #7   http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post108046

 Задавать ему вопросы даже очень нужно.Это входит в обязанности ученика.

----------


## Оксана Таврическая

> Мне некогда писать обращения, и вполне можно здесь писать, в личной почте это неудобно. Я свою часть работы сделала - переводы с дандаватс насчет Рамо. По-моему, слова слуг и учеников Прабхупады говорят сами за себя. Надо просто дать : 
> 
> 1. свидетельство ученика Прабхупады о словах Вишнуджане Свами насчет Рамо, которое размещал Анируддха д.
> 2. ссылку на дискуссию на дандаватс с цитатами оттуда
> 3. Ответ Оксаны на письмо Харидева д. 
> 4. ошибка Харидева д. насчет того, что если в Vedabase нет - значит нигде нет.
> 5. "Гуру и администраторы не должны делать ничего, что уменьшает веру в них как последователей Прабхупады" - найти эту цитату из резолюции НС "О гармонизации двух линий руководства в ИСККОН".
> 
> Этого должно быть достаточно, чтобы появилась какая-то резолюция, что киртаниям ИСККОН не надо бы петь Рамо и вести так за собой учеников Прабхупады.
> ...


Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, пожалуйста!
Матаджи, Ваше внимательное отношение к теме и скрупулёзный подход к филологическим тонкостям в отношении Маха-мантры очень вдохновляет. Мне думается, что Вы как специалист и старшая инициированная преданная вполне могли бы добавить в составленный список Ваше личное аргументированное заключение о благоприятности неискажённого воспевания. Ваши сообщения по этой теме убеждают в достаточно высокой Вашей квалификации.

Ещё. Ответ мой на письмо Харидева даса может вообще не быть воспринят всерьёз "вышестоящими товарищами", поскольку подписан он неинициированной преданной. Если Вы и другие вайшнавы считаете ответ или какую-то его часть вполне достойным для диалога с руководством, было бы хорошо подкрепить его хотя бы списком имён других участников форума и вайшнавов вообще - более авторитетных, согласных с моим ответом, озвучившим их собственные мысли.

Теперь о транскрипции и транслитерации. Заметьте, пожалуйста, что в ответе Харидеву я *не писала о равенстве транскрипции и транслитерации*. Я написала о том, что транслитерация одновременно *даёт представление* о транскрипции. Это другое. И я согласна с тем, что это не столь существенный момент, из-за которого может потеряться главное, сама суть дискуссии.

О Курукшетре. Несомненно, это моё личное восприятие и поэтическое сравнение сформировавшегося противостояния мнений о важности неискажённого воспевания. Я убеждена, что сторонники воспевания "по-прабхупадовски", в том числе и я, не имеют ни малейшего желания развязывать войну и пускать стрелы в старших. Но вот выпад Харидева прабху выглядит достаточно агрессивным - настоящим объявлением войны, идейной войны, конечно же. В образующейся расстановке сил желающие строго следовать наставлениям Ачарьи оказываются напротив тех, кто позволяет себе в чём-то отступить от его наставлений. Это напомнило мне Курукшетру. Бхишма ведь тоже не был противником Кришны, тем не менее.... Мне понравилось высказывание *прабху Глеба: там где Прабхупада, там и Кришна, а где Кришна - там и победа*. Но всё это мои личные эмоции, которые вполне из ответа Харидеву можно убрать - они и так в постскриптуме...

Последнее. В список, обозначенный Вами, мне думается, обязательно надо включить статью "Маха-мантра как она есть...", подкорректировав места насчёт "краткого и долгого о", чтобы больше никто об это не претыкался. Статья ёмкая, грамотная, последовательная и убедительная, в ней в концентрированной форме сведены воедино разные аспекты "плюсов" неискажённого воспевания. Почему бы не представить её руководству? Статья, комментарии и поддержка других участников форума, специалистов, а также бесценные свидетельства учеников Шрилы Прабхупады - весомая посылка руководителям. Если после такой посылки вновь будет объявлено, что дело "выеденного яйца не стоит" и не последует резолюции ИСККОН о необходимости петь "Харе Рама", я лично буду сомневаться в здравомыслии и способности ответчиков различать благоприятное и неблагоприятное.

*Анна К*., благодарю Вас за поддержку, рада взаимопониманию...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ещё. Ответ мой на письмо Харидева даса может вообще не быть воспринят всерьёз "вышестоящими товарищами", поскольку подписан он неинициированной преданной. Если Вы и другие вайшнавы считаете ответ или какую-то его часть вполне достойным для диалога с руководством, было бы хорошо подкрепить его хотя бы списком имён других участников форума и вайшнавов вообще - более авторитетных, согласных с моим ответом, озвучившим их собственные мысли.
> ...


Оксана, спасибо вам! Харидев прабху очень вдумчивый и разумный вайшнав, мы знаем его немало лет. 
Мне видится, что он не имел возможности почитать все обсуждение в форуме, поэтому сложил такое свое представление о нас, как об интернет-хулиганах))

Ваше понимание правильного воспевания очень вдохновляет и не может оставить равнодушным. Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Оксана, спасибо вам! Харидев прабху очень вдумчивый и разумный вайшнав, мы знаем его немало лет. 
> Мне видится, что он не имел возможности почитать все обсуждение в форуме, поэтому сложил такое свое представление о нас, как об интернет-хулиганах))


Шрила Прабхупада находил и время и возможности по любому поводу.когда возникали какие-то проблемы.Меня всегда удивляли ответы типа....нет возможности,нет времени,я занят.Надо все броссить,всем собраться,созвониться,сползтись,снизойти....ведь это вопрос не интернетовских хулиганов,а вопрос выполнения наставлений ачарьи.Причем вопрос фундаментальный.Если нет воспевания,то зачем вся эта суета по привлечению толп неофитов? Храмы на западе уже пустые.Или мы так устроены.что надо до самого предела дойти что бы понятно было.Для вдохновения и удовлетворения вайшнавов интерьвью Аиндры Свами.......Заметте,тоже пел Рамо.В конце хлопнул дверью на всех чертыхаясь. Как все запущено!!! Может он так же не знал о наставлениях Шрилы Прабхупады? И это внесло в его бхаджан ноты обиды и разочарования за ИСККОН? Его книга http://murti.ru/index.php?option=com...d=552&Itemid=1  Сколько еще нужно падений и криков души?Так давай те же объединимся в нашем воспевании под сенью стоп Шрилы Прабхупады,ачарьи в воспевании,в том,как это он продемонстрировал и как это можно слушать в его записях.А не распадаясь на группы по интересам различных стилей.Сейчас много говорят о садху-санге.Как она может реализоваться если ,кто в лес,кто по дрова,даже в элементарном следовании ачарьи? Какой смысл быть занятым в различных семинарах и еще бог знает в чем,если нет времени поинтересоваться и просто прочитать тему?  Шудха Нам кий,джай!




Вы знаете.я наверное не буду больше обращаться в НС по этому вопросу.Решение вынесено и ответственность теперь лежит на НС. Нет смысла что-то навязывать.Видимо время еще не пришло.Бог нам судья.Харе Кришна!Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Харе Кришна, Оксана. Примите и мои поклоны, пожалуйста. 





> Ещё. Ответ мой на письмо Харидева даса может вообще не быть воспринят всерьёз "вышестоящими товарищами", поскольку подписан он неинициированной преданной. Если Вы и другие вайшнавы считаете ответ или какую-то его часть вполне достойным для диалога с руководством, было бы хорошо подкрепить его хотя бы списком имён других участников форума и вайшнавов вообще - более авторитетных, согласных с моим ответом, озвучившим их собственные мысли.


Я бы подписалась под обращением, если нужна моя подпись, немного исправив ваше письмо (см. ниже).




> Заметьте, пожалуйста, что в ответе Харидеву я *не писала о равенстве транскрипции и транслитерации*. Я написала о том, что транслитерация одновременно *даёт представление* о транскрипции. Это другое. И я согласна с тем, что это не столь существенный момент, из-за которого может потеряться главное, сама суть дискуссии.


Да, я все время держала в памяти, что вы написали именно так. О "равенстве" я себе позволила неточно писать только потому, что не было времени оговаривать подробно этот несущественный момент. Надо было главное оговорить. Прошу вас простить мне эту вольность, которая потребовала от вас времени на разъяснения, тем более что теперь я точно знаю, что вы в теме разбираетесь. 




> О Курукшетре. Несомненно, это моё личное восприятие и поэтическое сравнение сформировавшегося противостояния мнений о важности неискажённого воспевания. Я убеждена, что сторонники воспевания "по-прабхупадовски", в том числе и я, не имеют ни малейшего желания развязывать войну и пускать стрелы в старших. Но вот выпад Харидева прабху выглядит достаточно агрессивным - настоящим объявлением войны, идейной войны, конечно же. В образующейся расстановке сил желающие строго следовать наставлениям Ачарьи оказываются напротив тех, кто позволяет себе в чём-то отступить от его наставлений.


Все дело в том, что Харидев д. в своем ответе исходил из того, что никакого наставления Прабхупады насчет Рамо нет - он его искал и не нашел в Vedabase, но нашел подтверждение своему безрезультатному поиску в словах Бхакти Викаши Свами, который также не находил это наставление Прабхупады. 





> Но всё это мои личные эмоции, которые вполне из ответа Харидеву можно убрать - они и так в постскриптуме...


Хорошо, тем более вы должны понять, почему Харидев д. ответил так, как ответил. По моему мнению, у него не было данных, чтобы придти к другому ответу. Ответ Анируддхи д., ссылка на dandavats.com и подтверждение, что в Vedabase есть не все - все это появилось уже *после* ответа Харидева д. , 26 октября. А его ответ появился 25 октября. 

Здесь есть позитив, поскольку видно, насколько нам помогает Вайшава-санга. Тот случай, когда можно сказать: "одна голова советника хорошо, а две лучше". 





> Если после такой посылки вновь будет объявлено, что дело "выеденного яйца не стоит" и не последует резолюции ИСККОН о необходимости петь "Харе Рама", я лично буду сомневаться в здравомыслии и способности ответчиков различать благоприятное и неблагоприятное.


 :smilies:  Подождите возмущаться ) Сначала надо убедиться, что до членов НС вообще доведено 
это http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post107520 
и это http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11965 
а также то, что в Vedabase внесены не все воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде.

Также я думаю, что количество просмотров этой темы вас вдохновляет. Преданные могут рассказывать это все друг другу и знакомым киртаниям, это уже даст эффект. Дельные разговоры на этом форуме - эффективны.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы знаете.я наверное не буду больше обращаться в НС по этому вопросу.Решение вынесено и ответственность теперь лежит на НС.


Какое решение, где оно? я видела только ответ Харидева д. Может быть, НС и ждет реакции на его письмо.

Я же говорила, тема очень сложная - если даже Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху уже не берется ею заниматься (он сказал это в одном из видео в начале темы). Надо набраться терпения.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Какое решение, где оно? я видела только ответ Харидева д. Может быть, НС и ждет реакции на его письмо.
> 
> Я же говорила, тема очень сложная - если даже Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху уже не берется ею заниматься (он сказал это в одном из видео в начале темы). Надо набраться терпения.


Вот сделал запрос http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post108256

----------


## Оксана Таврическая

> Также я думаю, что количество просмотров этой темы вас вдохновляет. Преданные могут рассказывать это все друг другу и знакомым киртаниям, это уже даст эффект. Дельные разговоры на этом форуме - эффективны.


Это действительно очень вдохновляет!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Из семинара Враджендра Кумара прабху о Святом Имени.Рама и Рам http://yadi.sk/d/EHz-j8QXCUT9K

----------


## petrovkin

Не стоит слишком механистически подходить к повторению Харе Кришна мантры. Гораздо более важным моментом является концентрация на звуке. Да и граница между звуками "а" и "о" не такая уж и очевидная. Тем более, что мы еще и на русском языке это прочитали и повторяем. Не менять же нам теперь свой акцент.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

У меня нет колонок к компьютеру, поэтому послушать, кто как поёт, произносит маха-мантру, и прикинуть масштаб изменения букв в маха-мантре среди поющих нет возможности. Но вопроса о том, как правильно, лучше произносить слова Харе Кришна маха-мантры с "а" или "о" для меня не стоит. По правилам санскрита звук "а" подразумевается после согласной в конце слова, если не стоит знак вирАма. Может кому-то в Индии и других странах сложно произнести звук "а" (хотя не очень верится, что есть такие люди, которым трудно произнести "а"), но русскоговорящим это не сложно, если у человека с органами речи всё нормально, поэтому менять "а" на "о" вроде нет никаких причин.
Прочитал вчера все страницы данной темы и больше заинтесеровало произнесение звука "ри" (гласного "р"). Матаджа Raja Kumari dasi  в сообщении на 18-й странице в частности написала:

"Что касается Кришна и Крышна. Правильнее второе, но "ы" не д.б. такое четкое как в слове "крыша" или "крылья".

 В руководстве написано : 

р (с точкой) - слогообразующее "р" как в слове "бодрствуй".

Вряд ли это очень понятное для русских объяснение, т.к. согласные в русском языке слога не образуют. Это согласный "р", но с гласным призвуком "ы". При этом он должен быть ударным. 
Нигде у нас не пишется "р с точкой", как в английских книгах, где всюду написано Krsna. "И" там нет. 

r, s, n - с нижними точками. 

R (с точкой) - as in "rim" 

Но это не Рим, вот как это звучит на английском ( а лучше послушать Прабхупаду) http://translate.google.ru/#en/ru/rim

Поляки произносят "Крышна", а русские при этом над ними посмеиваются. На польском пишется Kryszna, то есть "ы". В то же время Индрадьюмна Свами иногда передразнивает русских, как они произносят мягко "ри" вместо "ры" (неясного)."
а на 22-й странице написала о произнесении гласного "р", в частности следующее: 

"В русских книгах даны два варианта произношения : "как в слове "бодрствуй" и "как "ри". Но вариант с "бодрствуй" – поточнее, потому что "р" не должен быть очень мягким. 

Вот звучание ṛ на санскрите : http://www.learnsanskrit.org/sounds/...ple#similarity - это твердое "р", с отзвуком "ы". Когда же мы на русском пишем слог с "и" - это сигнал выговаривать "р`" (мягко). Может быть, в других школах санскрита читается ṛ мягко? Но Шрила Прабхупада произносил твердо...

При чтении имени, записанного по-русски вовсе без гласного, как в «бодрствуй» : Кршна, искомый звук получается сам собой. Во всех английских книгах Прабхупады также написание только такое : Kr̥ṣṇa - без гласной i после ṛ 

Если говорить о более правильной русской транскрипции, то это [кршна] , где "р" будет с нижней точкой и с объяснением в руководстве по чтению санскрита. 

Сегодня опять слышала, как Индрадьюмна Свами, подстаиваясь к русскому языку, прощается с русскими преданными, произнося намеренно с русском акцентом "Харе Кришна". Наверное англоговорящие думают, что русские, подобно японцам, не могут произнести нормально. Однако, мы можем. Просто нас так научили, с очень мягким «ри»..".

Насчет Шрилы Прабхупады на странице №18 приведены видео, размещенное Aniruddha das, под которым он написал "Шрила Прабхупада повторяет джапу. Четко слышно "ХарЕ", а не "ХарЭ", а вот "Кришна" да, звучит как "Кршна" или "Крышна"."

 Подумал, как же тогда всё таки правильно: просто "р" как в слове "бодрствуй" или "ры" или "ри". С точки зрения логики здесь, думаю, можно выделить следующие моменты: 1. Во-первых этот звук в санскритском алфавите отнесен к гласным, значит по-идее здесь не может быть просто "р" или видоизмененный "р", тогда это получилась бы просто видоизмененная согласная. 2. По всей видимости не может быть просто гласная,  к примеру, как русская "ы", т.к. тогда бы этот звук быстрее всего в Индии так бы и произносили, без всякого "р". Поэтому то, что этот звук относится к гласным, немного странно, учитывая явное наличие твердого "р". Тогда уж быстрее сочетание согласного с гласным. Но раз относится к гласным, значит после "р" должен быть какой-то гласный звук. Единственный источник, из которого мог получить информацию о том звуке, у меня обычный давно купленный кассетный магнитофот и кассеты к учебнику по хинди (в котором написано в частности, что гласный "р" произносится вроде только в санскритских словах). Сравнил звуки "р" обычный и гласный "р" ("ри") по ним в хинди и напрашивается вывод: что касается хинди, то гласный "р" произносится как интенсивный согласный "р" с чётким интенсивным "и", такое ощущение, что вибрация языка при произнесении гласного "р" происходит в два или приблизительно в два раза быстрее, чем при произнесении обычного "р", а звук "и" явный, отчётливый в обоих случаях. На юге Индии, так понял, в некоторых штатах вообще произносят "ру", а где-то, так можно понять из ответа, данного представителем НС в этой теме и "ра" на месте гласной "р". Нет возможности послушать, как произносят гуру ISKCON гласный "р" ("ри") из-за отсутствия колонок, но, думаю, этот нюанс можно более подробно разобрать и словами. Всегда ли произносят одинаково или вариируют? Этот нюанс может не менее важный, чем нюанс с "а" и "о". Всё таки "и" это "и", "ы" это "ы", "ри" это "ри", "р" без гласной это "р" без гласной, "ру" это "ру". Очередное разнообразие. Выглядит так, как будто в самой Индии точно не знают как тот звук произносится. Если гласный "р" без "и", то тогда что насчет санкританов, учитывая, что тогда получается надо петь с ударением "ы", а не "и" (на "р"  без "и" и "ы" ударение ведь делать не будешь), а на последнее "а" вроде неизвестно: можно или нельзя делать ударение и/или тянуть (не получится ли призывание, к примеру, Драупади). Если надо "ы", так зачем русскоговорящим тогда произносить "и", если звук "ы" есть в русском языке. Интересно, как всё таки правильно делать: так, чтобы и при джапе и санкиртане были одни и те же звуки ("и" – "и" или "ы" – "ы"), или при джапе надо "ы" (или что-то вроде "ы", возникающем автоматически при сочетании "р" и "ш"), а при санкиртане надо "и".

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Подумал, как же тогда всё таки правильно: просто "р" как в слове "бодрствуй" или "ры" или "ри".


Произносить Кршна неправильно, это точно, потому что р с точкой слогообразующий, и в данном случае еще и долгий, потому что в санскрите,  если после гласного, идут два согласных это удлинняет слог.
К тому же это невыговариваемо, как, например петь в киртане Кршна, я не представляю, или как, допустим, выговорить такое санскритское слово, как дрк?

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

> Произносить Кршна неправильно, это точно, потому что р с точкой слогообразующий, и в данном случае еще и долгий, потому что в санскрите,  если после гласного, идут два согласных это удлинняет слог.
> К тому же это невыговариваемо, как, например петь в киртане Кршна, я не представляю, или как, допустим, выговорить такое санскритское слово, как дрк?


Да, прочитал в этой теме раньше, что в санскрите, если после гласного идут два согласных, то это удлинняет слог, хотя в учебнике санскрита такое не припомню, но не исключаю, что это так. Но Raja Kumari dasi написала "При чтении имени, записанного по-русски вовсе без гласного, как в «бодрствуй» : Кршна, искомый звук получается сам собой.", поэтому такой вариант в то предложение "Подумал, как же тогда всё таки правильно: просто "р" как в слове "бодрствуй" или "ры" или "ри"." и включил. Так её понял, что если попробовать произнести все четыре согласных в слове Кршна вместе без гласных, то между "р" и "ш" автоматически появится что-то близкое к "ы". В том то и нюанс, как петь тогда. Вот она написал "Поляки произносят "Крышна",", а поют они тогда как? Так и поют "Крышна" или по-другому?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Да, прочитал в этой теме раньше, что в санскрите, если после гласного идут два согласных, то это удлинняет слог, хотя в учебнике санскрита такое не припомню, но не исключаю, что это так. Но Raja Kumari dasi написала "При чтении имени, записанного по-русски вовсе без гласного, как в «бодрствуй» : Кршна, искомый звук получается сам собой.", поэтому такой вариант в то предложение "Подумал, как же тогда всё таки правильно: просто "р" как в слове "бодрствуй" или "ры" или "ри"." и включил. Так её понял, что если попробовать произнести все четыре согласных в слове Кршна вместе без гласных, то между "р" и "ш" автоматически появится что-то близкое к "ы". В том то и нюанс, как петь тогда. Вот она написал "Поляки произносят "Крышна",", а поют они тогда как? Так и поют "Крышна" или по-другому?


"Чтение санскритских стихов в традиции Гаудия-вайшнавизма
Джагананда дас
_
Мангалачарана

ом гйана-тимирандхасйа 	гйананджана-шалакайа
чакшур унмилитам йена 	тасмаи шри-гураве намах

нама-шрештхам манум апи шачи-путрам атра сварупам
рупам тасйаграджам уру пурим мадхурим гоштхаватим
радха-кундам гири-варам ахо радхика-мадхавашам
прапто йасйа пратхито-крипайа шри гурум там нато ’сми

Я склоняюсь к прекрасным лотосным стопам своего духовного учителя,  по чьей беспричинной милости я обрел Святое Имя, Божественную мантру, служение сыну Шачи Маты, общение Сварупы Дамодары, Рупы Госвами и его старшего брата Санатана Госвами, высшую обитель Матхуры, блаженную обитель Вриндавана, божественную Радха- Кунду и холм  Говардхана, а также желание в моем сердце совершать любовное служение Радхике и  Мадхаве во Вриндаване.

Введение

Одна из вещей, привлекающая  многих людей в индийской религии и вайшнавизме, это -  красота санскритского языка. И наиболее привлекательная особенность санскрита - его стихи. Благодаря размерам стихосложения санскрит обладает волшебным звучанием, не имеющих аналогов в других языках. Санскритский стих, правильно произнесенный, усиливает и углубляет его смысл. В этой небольшой статье я собираюсь обсудить некоторые особенности санскритской метрики, чтобы студенты и преданные смогли научиться правильно произносить и повторять  стихи на санскрите.
Мы начнем с произношение в санскрите. Затем мы обсудим некоторые из правил стихосложения, т.е. правила создания ритмической композиции стиха. Санскритские стихи написаны в соответствии со строгими правилами и мы узнаем некоторые из них. Затем  мы изучим разные типы самых популярных размеров. Я приведу примеры, а также подскажу, где вы еще можно найти и другие примеры того же размера в шастрах, таких как Бхагавад-гита, Шримад Бхагаватам и труды Шести Госвами.
Для получения справки о произношении обратитесь к руководству по чтению санскрита.

Санскритский стих построен  на основе длинных и коротких слогов. На санскрите это называется гуру (тяжелый) и лагху (легкий). Английские размеры основаны на ударных слогах, но классический санскрит не имеет такого ударения. Тем не менее, идея более тяжелых и легких слогов может рассматриваться как нечто подобное слогам с ударением и безударным слогам.
Как правило, каждый стих содержит четыре строки определенного количество слогов, сочетающих длинные и короткие слоги в фиксированном порядке. Так, например, для того, чтобы написать стих в размере мАлинИ (заглавная гласная означает длинноту звучания), мы должны вначале отложить шесть коротких слогов, затем - два длинных, потом еще длинный, а затем короткий-длинный-длинный, короткий-длинный-длинный. Таким образом, наша первая задача заключается  в том, чтобы научиться различать длинные и короткие слоги, иначе мы никогда не сможете правильно произности или спеть стих на санскрите.
Итак, как же мы сможем различить длинные и краткие слоги? В санскрите существует только пять коротких гласных: а, и, у, ри, ли. Поэтому в слове “Риши”, мы имеем два коротких слога. Все другие гласные: А, И, У, РИ, ЛИ, ай, о, ау - длиинные. Таким образом, слово “рАдА” состоит из двух длинных слогов, рA-дхA. Поэтому, если мы хотим правильно произносить санскритские стихи, мы должны очень тщательно различать короткие слоги от длинных. Это особенно важно для западных людей, читающих транслитерированные тексты.
Если гласная не имеет сверху знака долготы (линии над ней), то это короткая гласная и следует произносить ее как коротий звук. Нужно подчеркивать краткость и продолжительность гласных.Это различие очень существенно. Теперь, это особенно справедливо в отношении первой гласной в санскрите, «а» . Западные люди, которые видят эту букву, обычно произносят «А».  Правильно следует  произносить «а» как в  слове «пар». Так что в следующем стихе Рагхунатхи Даса Госвами из ВилАпа-кусумАнджалИ (14), написанной в ранее упомянутом размере  мАлинИ
яд-авадхи мама кАчин манджарИ  рУпа-пУрвА 
вража-бхуви бата нетра-двандва-дИптиМ чакАра
тад-авадхи тава вРндАранйа-рАгйи пракАмаМ 
чарана-камала-лАкшА-санди РкшА мамАбхУт
«О царица Вриндавана! С тех пор как манджари по имени Рупа смазала мои глаза светом, во мне  возникло глубокое желание увидеть ваши розоватые лотосные стопы на земле Враджа.»
Здесь каждая строка начинается с шести коротких слогов, я-да-ва-дхи ма-ма; вра-джа-бху-ви-ба-та, и так далее. Вся прелесть этого стиха зависит от правильного произношения этих шести коротких слогов. Если я испорчу произношение, произнеся их все длинными, ЙА-ДА-ВА-ДХИ МА-МА, или даже хуже того, смешивая длинные и короткие звуки, эффект теряется.
А сейчас мы разберем еще одно правило. Если гласная длинная, понятно, что слог будет длинным. Однако, если короткая гласная сопровождается соединенными согласными, то это будет длинный слог. Поэтому в слове «Кришна», хотя слог «Кри» сам по себе считается коротким, но так как за ним следуют соединенные согласные «шн», т.е. согласные «ш» и «н», соединенные вместе, предшествующий краткий слог «Кри» считается длинным. В только что процитированном стихе из ВилАпа-кусумАнджалИ:
яд-авадхи мама кАчин манджарИ  рУпа-пУрвА 
вража-бхуви бата нетра-двандва-дИптиМ чакАра"_

*Также правило удлиннения слога перед двумя согласными упоминается в книге Мадано-Гопала пр "Санскрит для вайшнавов"
Что касается поляков, не знаю, насколько они авторитетны для нас, но специально послушала записи Трибхуванеша пр, известного польского киртании. Он поет по-разному: и Крысна и Кришна.*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В том то и нюанс, как петь тогда. Вот она написал "Поляки произносят "Крышна",", а поют они тогда как? Так и поют "Крышна" или по-другому?


Да, так и поют, и не только поляки... То есть "р" не более мягкий, а более твердый, а на полетность гласного это не влияет.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Напомню,что здесь мы хотим выяснить,кто такой РамО и КришнА. Кршна,или Кришна,или Крышна не особо важно,понятно и так,что это одна и та же личность.Так же,как и Харэ.Вот на русских иконах написано БГ и всем понятно,что это слово Бог.Не уходите от темы.Читайте внимательно #1.
Вопрос преданности в том что бы воспевать так,как ачарья.Тем более,что на этот счет уже много указаний набралось.А ачарья сказал.......вот форма обращения к Богу Харе Кришна,Харе Кришна,КришнаКришна,Харе Харе/Харе Рама,Харе Рама,Рама Рама,Харе Харе.В чем же сложность следования? Для преданных главное-ШРАВАНАМ,а потом -КИРТАНАМ.Интересно получается.что Шраванам одно,а Киртанам другое.Две мантры получается,с разными Героями? И началось это в 80е годы,уже после Шрилы Прабхупады.Это же очевидный факт,что произошло искажение первоначальной мантры.Шрила Прабхупада не одобрял бенгальский стиль.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Вообще, я так наблюдаю со-стороны, и .. поражаюсь.
Многие на полном серьезе считают, что неважно Махамантру повторять максимально правильно.

Правильно в этой связи - это как она была дана изначально, как на санскрите написано.
Или как Авторитеты рекомендовали. Где в любом случае мы должны не подражать, а прямые наставления исполнять.

Вот уж где говорят ".. а все остальное - от лукавого".
-

И до чего же мы так дойдем при подобной "растяжимости"? Если это главного касается так, то что уже о другом говорить?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Тут хотелось бы серьезный философский момент приподнять по этому поводу, и прошу помощи, кто сможет найти..
Речь о том, что (насколько помню) сила Нама такова, что оказывает воздействие даже тогда, когда между слогами стоят другие слова..

Внимание, вопрос:
сказано ли чтото в этой связи о том, что похоже на Нама, но другое?
Например, "рамо" - имеет ли вообще хоть какуюто связь с Нама? Хоть гдето чтото сказано Авторитетами в этой связи?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> "Чтение санскритских стихов в традиции Гаудия-вайшнавизма
> Джагананда дас


Преданные всегда разделяют судьбу своего Господа). Не виню переводчиков - со всеми бывает, но всё же: автора зовут Джагадананда Дас.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

Спасибо матаджи Тушти Лалита деви даси и Raja Kumari dasi за ответы. Всё таки задам ещё один вопрос Raja Kumari dasi.  В ответ на мои фразы "В том то и нюанс, как петь тогда. Вот она написал "Поляки произносят "Крышна",", а поют они тогда как? Так и поют "Крышна" или по-другому?" Вы ответили "Да, так и поют, и не только поляки... То есть "р" не более мягкий, а более твердый, а на полетность гласного это не влияет." Я имел ввиду – произносят "ы", т.е. звучит "ы", а не "и" (то, что "р" твердый, это и так понятно, учитывая ссылку на слово "бодрствуй" в учебнике и здесь)? Если надо произносить "ы", то зачем русскоговорящим петь "и", тогда как в алфавите есть буква "ы"? Лучше, ведь, наверное, как правильно.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

> Напомню,что здесь мы хотим выяснить,кто такой РамО и КришнА. Кршна,или Кришна,или Крышна не особо важно,понятно и так,что это одна и та же личность.Так же,как и Харэ.Вот на русских иконах написано БГ и всем понятно,что это слово Бог.Не уходите от темы.Читайте внимательно #1.
> Вопрос преданности в том что бы воспевать так,как ачарья.Тем более,что на этот счет уже много указаний набралось.А ачарья сказал.......вот форма обращения к Богу Харе Кришна,Харе Кришна,КришнаКришна,Харе Харе/Харе Рама,Харе Рама,Рама Рама,Харе Харе.В чем же сложность следования? Для преданных главное-ШРАВАНАМ,а потом -КИРТАНАМ.Интересно получается.что Шраванам одно,а Киртанам другое.Две мантры получается,с разными Героями? И началось это в 80е годы,уже после Шрилы Прабхупады.Это же очевидный факт,что произошло искажение первоначальной мантры.Шрила Прабхупада не одобрял бенгальский стиль.


Yudhishthiranath das, Вы не волнуйтесь, не переживайте. Вы написали запрос в НС с вопросами в теме "Список членов НС.". Когда они ответят, неизвестно. Как ответят (если ответят), наверное, сразу можете здесь их ответ разместить, а пока для тех, кто читал эту тему, думаю, и так ясно, что надо произносить Кришна, Рама, а не с буквой "о", по этой теме то и добавить людям, наверное, особо то уже и нечего. Напоминать Вам смысла, думаю, нет. Что касается меня, то я от темы не уходил. Ведь тот же самый нюанс в имени Кришны: то ли одну букву произносить "и", то ли другую "ы". Не стал открывать отдельную тему для выясняния этого нюанса, т.к. подумал, что маха-мантра одна, всё можно коротко обсудить в одном месте: и "а" и "о", и "и" и "ы". А на счет Рамо и Кришно посоветовал бы Вам быть поосторожней, кто знает, может это тоже имена, хотя и не означающие Верховную Личность Бога (Кришна), но относящиеся, к примеру, к экспансиям Бога или просто к возвышенным личностям. В случае с Кришно и Рамо тоже ведь ясно, что имеют ввиду Кришну и Раму. Здесь всё ясно, как надо лучше петь, как надо говорить: КрИшна, РАма. Здесь выяснять то особо нечего. А вот в случае с "и" и "ы" другой нюанс, здесь действительно неизвестно, какую букву произносить, петь (на Руси был Бог Крышень, так что же получается, это имя ближе к реальному, чем другие, в части "ы"). Ведь так может получиться, что при санкиртане поют неправильно "и", а надо "ы" что ли. Для выяснения этого потом в случае можно открыть и другую тему, написал об этом здесь только потому, что на 18 и 22 страницах увидел обсуждение этого. Это не оправдывался и не оправдываюсь, само собой разумеется, просто пояснил. И этот вопрос, думаю, не менее важный, чем "а", "о", если действительно хотим произносить Имя Бога правильно, так, как его произносили приблизительно 5000 лет назад.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Тут хотелось бы серьезный философский момент приподнять по этому поводу, и прошу помощи, кто сможет найти..
> Речь о том, что (насколько помню) сила Нама такова, что оказывает воздействие даже тогда, когда между слогами стоят другие слова..
> 
> Внимание, вопрос:
> сказано ли чтото в этой связи о том, что похоже на Нама, но другое?
> Например, "рамо" - имеет ли вообще хоть какуюто связь с Нама? Хоть гдето чтото сказано Авторитетами в этой связи?


Семинар Враджендра Кумара прабху по Святому Имени http://yadi.sk/d/yUONX4JwCRTXA

К стати сегодня утром оттуда дал ссылку по поводу Рам и Рама http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post108957

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

Добавлю. Думаю, Yudhishthiranath das, Вам не стоит переживать, волноваться насчет того, чтобы тема сообщения была ясна,  и не было и нет смысла писать выше "Читайте внимательно #1.". Что касается меня, то я прочитал сообщение #1 (№1), в этой теме (в котором Вы разместили письмо другого преданного), как дал понять, и другие, если не все, то большинство, быстрее всего тоже. С прочтения первого сообщения, наверное, если не все, то большинство и начинают читать то, что написано по теме. А из первого сообщения тема ясна, хотя потом и пришёл отрицательный ответ на него от представителя НС. Нет сысла (как говорится) муссолить одно и то же, и так ясно, что при джапе и пении надо произносить Кришна, Рама, без буквы "о". Думаю, что осталось только до конца выяснить насчет "и" и "ы" и тему можно спокойно закрывать с такими или приблизительно такими последними словами: правильно произносить КрИшна, РАма или КрЫшна (если выяснится, что так вдруг правильно), РАма или Кршна (если выяснится, что так вдруг правильно), РАма. Индусы в любом случае навряд ли эту тему на этом сайте будут читать, их тем, что здесь написано, быстрее всего не переделаешь. Лучшая проповедь, это, наверное, делать правильно самим. Если один из ста на киртане будет правильно петь Кришна, а не Кришно, то глядишь, и другие, глядя на него, начнут петь правильно.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Речь о том, что (насколько помню) сила Нама такова, что оказывает воздействие даже тогда, когда между слогами стоят другие слова..


В Харинама Чинтамани написано, что если между слогами мантры стоят другие буквы, это ослабляет мантру.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Семинар ..]


В таких случаях у меня подход иной:
стоит вылажить чтото, о чем речь.
То есть не "посылать" по возможности, но четко по тому или иному вопросу. Я извиняюсь, это вообще как говорится "по процедуре" обсуждений ..




> В Харинама Чинтамани написано, что если между слогами мантры стоят другие буквы, это ослабляет мантру.


Благодарствую, уже известный багаж Знания набирается.
То есть даже между правильными звуками чтото - ослабляется, то есть не "все равно".
Интересен был бы вопрос, насколько уместно Кришнуу или Рамооо прославлять вместо махамантры.
_
ПС
Еще раз обращу внимание на ту разницу, когда рассматриваем эти моменты. Произнесение Махамантры с перерывом на другое, дугие варианты, касающиеся Махамантры, и .. произнесением чегото другого сразу.

 Тут конечно можно сказать, что итак нечисто поначалу, но об этом и вопрос: о том, как улучшить.
 Но оправдания, собственные толкования Махамантры - отдельный пункт Нама апарадхи, насколько я знаю.
 Когда просто нравится комуто вот так повторять, комуто так "сердце подсказывает". Но о чем тогда речь, если не о лечении от того, что нарвится?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если надо произносить "ы", то зачем русскоговорящим петь "и", тогда как в алфавите есть буква "ы"? Лучше, ведь, наверное, как правильно.


Те, кто изучили этот вопрос произносят и поют твердо, как Шрила Прабхупада. Можно посмотреть звуковые файлы с санскритом, как звучит *ṛ*   (это есть ранее в теме). 

Чтобы понять эти тонкости, надо понимать назначение букв. Увиденное глазом сочетание букв - это знак органам речи (языку, гортани, связкам) занять конкретную позицию для артикуляции. При видении глазом букв "ры" артикулируется твердый "р" . При видении "ри" артикулируется мягкий "р`". Гласный и там, и там один и тот же - "ы", но по-разному ставятся связки. Пропойте "ры" и "ри" в одной тональности - вы услышите, что гласный звук потом один и тот же - "ы", отличие только в мягкости/твердости согласного "р". То же касается пар "а-я", "у-ю", "о-ё", "э-е". Вторые гласные лишь обозначают мягкость согласного. 

То есть не надо так вот специально петь "рыыыы", надо просто артикулировать более твердый "р". 

 "ṛ" в санскрите - это и не русское "ры", и не русское "ри". Поэтому и надо писать с точками и объяснять в руководстве по чтению. Это не четкий раскатистый русский "р". Это слогообразующий, т.е. *гласный* звук санскрита. У нас "р" согласный, поэтому русским довольно трудно все это понять. Практика правильного повторения все прояснит рано или поздно. Когда мантра льется легко, то этот легкий правильный звук получается.

----------


## petrovkin

Так значит Кр*и*шна - это неправильно7

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> "Чтение санскритских стихов в традиции Гаудия-вайшнавизма
> Санскритский стих построен  на основе длинных и коротких слогов. На санскрите это называется гуру (тяжелый) и лагху (легкий). Английские размеры основаны на ударных слогах, но классический санскрит не имеет такого ударения. Тем не менее, идея более тяжелых и легких слогов может рассматриваться как нечто подобное слогам с ударением и безударным слогам.


Строго говоря, Маха-мантра не является классической ведической мантрой. Поэтому она не подчиняется строгим правилам санскритской метрики, как и сказал Господь Чайтанья - "и даже нет строгих правил воспевания Твоих Имен". Потому что это Имена, зов о милости, о служении. Поэтому и слышим такие распевки... В то же время, я приводила в теме видео воспевания Маха-мантры, четко выдержанное по долготам и ударениям Шри Прахлады д. и там же Индрадьюмны Свами. Там ритм мантры (долготы гласных) диктует мелодию, а не наобарот. 






> Что касается поляков, не знаю, насколько они авторитетны для нас, но специально послушала записи Трибхуванеша пр, известного польского киртании. Он поет по-разному: и Крысна и Кришна.


Дело не в авторитетности поляков для нас, а в том, что они произносят ближе к санскриту, чем русские, которые произносят ṛ излишне мягко - так, как и написано в наших книгах с нечеткой транслитерацией с латинской транслитерации ṛ

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Так значит Кр*и*шна - это неправильно7


http://vedabase.com/ru/bg/introduction - вот здесь правильная русская транскрипция, так мантра записана Шрилой Прабхупадой (вверху переключение на английский аналог страницы)
Это официальный сайт BBT 
Как звучит ṛ - смотрите ссылку на звуковые файлы в теме и слушайте как ее произносил Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Напомню,что здесь мы хотим выяснить,кто такой РамО и КришнА. Кршна,или Кришна,или Крышна не особо важно,понятно и так,что это одна и та же личность.Так же,как и Харэ.Вот на русских иконах написано БГ и всем понятно,что это слово Бог.Не уходите от темы.Читайте внимательно #1.


При этом сами вы про что только ни писали в этой теме... Уже всем давно все понятно и про нонсенс с Рамо, и про изменение смысла от смены ударения в Именах "Кришна" и "Рама". Так что будьте благодарны всем участникам темы со всеми их вопросами и ответами - и радуйтесь количеству просмотров.

Также читайте внимательно и вы пост №1: 



> петь Маха-мантру так, как Она единственным известным нам всем образом записана на санскрите, транслитерирована и запечатлена Шрилой Прабхупадой в его книгах, манифестируется на наших флагах, плакатах и футболках...
> 
> ...1) воспевая Харе Кришна так, как это записано в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады,


Мантра *в русских книгах* транслитерована и запечатлена не Шрилой Прабхупадой, а переводчиками, и без долгот. Сам же Прабхупада всюду использовал в книгах не обычное написание Святого Имени и Маха-мантры, а почти "транскрипцию", с диакритикой, вот так 

* hare kṛṣṇa hare kṛṣṇa kṛṣṇa kṛṣṇa hare hare
hare rāma hare rāma rāma rāma hare hare*  

Это придерживает взгляд. Скорость чтения замедляется, читатель сознает, что это написание - не просто имя, его надо еще правильно произнести. Кстати, схожий эффект замедления чтения достигается при чтении старославянского, с его особым методом звукописи. Переводчики наши к сожалению упустили этот замечательный момент задержки взгляда на непривычном написании. Святое Имя в русских книгах - это не "транскрипция" Имен, как у Прабхупады, но транслитерация, сделанная с латинской "транскрипции" Прабхупады. И, к сожалению, не точная транслитерация. Например, хотя в русском руководстве по чтению санскрита читаем : 




> ...латинские буквы заменены на соответствующие им буквы кириллицы с сохранением системы диакритических знаков


-  это только в пословном переводе и шлоках.  Написания Маха-мантры и написания имени Кришны эти исправления не коснулись.

Поэтому, что касается вашего недовольства якобы оффтопом... Бог - Он не мелочен, Он велик. Уж разбираться в тонкостях написания и произношения, так разбираться. Вполне можно обсуждать сразу несколько моментов.

----------


## petrovkin

> http://vedabase.com/ru/bg/introduction - вот здесь правильная русская транскрипция, так мантра записана Шрилой Прабхупадой (вверху переключение на английский аналог страницы) Это официальный сайт BBT


В русском языке нет "р с точкой", поэтому непонятно как произносить.




> Как звучит ṛ - смотрите ссылку на звуковые файлы в теме и слушайте как ее произносил Шрила Прабхупада.


Вы говорите слушать как Шрила Прабхупада произносит, другие наоборот говорят, что не надо ему подражать.

По-моему Прабхупада не акцентировал на этом внимание (одно замечание на киртане еще не повод делать далекоидущие выводы).

В любом случае, очевидно, что в своих книгах Прабхупада нигде не объясняет особенностей произношения.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В русском языке нет "р с точкой", поэтому непонятно как произносить.


В руководстве по чтению санскрита в конце каждой книги Прабхупады хорошо объяснено, как. Прабхупада сам так составил свои книги, поскольку они предназначены для постепенного развития в людях брахманических качеств. 

Ни в каком языке нет "р с точкой", это знак транскрипции. 

Если непонятно, что написано в руководстве по чтению санкрита - что же, произносите как можете. У Шрилы Прабхупады был опыт, когда он не мог объяснить некоторым своим первым западным ученикам звуки сансрита, махнул рукой и сказал, что это бесполезно. Надо понимать, что это такие ученики, но сам гуру делает все, чтобы передать мантру правильно. Пусть вас вдохновляют слова Господа Чайтаньи об отсутствии строгих правил. 




> Вы говорите слушать как Шрила Прабхупада произносит, другие наоборот говорят, что не надо ему подражать.


Главное, что вначале его надо слушать, а смогу ли повторять, как он - это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Вырисовывается такая картина--человек приходит в общество Сознания Крышны,повторяет мантру годами и даже десятилетиями и при этои остается "духовным неудачником",каништхой по сути,при этом не совершая сознательно апарадх.Почему не растет?Предположим,из-за неправильного повторения имени Кришна(Крышна,Кршна).Решение простое--необходимо обучать вновьпришедших преданных правильному произношению слова"Кршна".Сразу же,пока не сформировалась неправильная самскара,в первый или второй день.С теорией,с объяснением фонетических особенностей. Еще издать брошюрку на 4 страницы и внедрять ее в обязательном порядке в среде преданных.Пусть люди переучиваются.Звуковая вибрация--самая тонкая субстанция,с нее все начинается

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> По-моему Прабхупада не акцентировал на этом внимание (одно замечание на киртане еще не повод делать далекоидущие выводы).


Замечаний известно не одно, а два. Оба сказаны ведущим киртан. Один из них - очень влиятельный лидер того времени. Второе замечание - с требованием извиниться перед преданными прямо там на месте. Замечаний не было много, поскольку все слушали Прабхупаду и повторяли внимательно за ним, и значит, просто не было поводов. Чтобы вообще делать какие-то выводы, надо очень хорошо знать историю ИСККОН. Вы себя относите к таким знатокам?

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

> Те, кто изучили этот вопрос произносят и поют твердо, как Шрила Прабхупада. Можно посмотреть звуковые файлы с санскритом, как звучит *ṛ*   (это есть ранее в теме). 
> 
> Чтобы понять эти тонкости, надо понимать назначение букв. Увиденное глазом сочетание букв - это знак органам речи (языку, гортани, связкам) занять конкретную позицию для артикуляции. При видении глазом букв "ры" артикулируется твердый "р" . При видении "ри" артикулируется мягкий "р`". Гласный и там, и там один и тот же - "ы", но по-разному ставятся связки. Пропойте "ры" и "ри" в одной тональности - вы услышите, что гласный звук потом один и тот же - "ы", отличие только в мягкости/твердости согласного "р". То же касается пар "а-я", "у-ю", "о-ё", "э-е". Вторые гласные лишь обозначают мягкость согласного. 
> 
> То есть не надо так вот специально петь "рыыыы", надо просто артикулировать более твердый "р". 
> 
>  "ṛ" в санскрите - это и не русское "ры", и не русское "ри". Поэтому и надо писать с точками и объяснять в руководстве по чтению. Это не четкий раскатистый русский "р". Это слогообразующий, т.е. *гласный* звук санскрита. У нас "р" согласный, поэтому русским довольно трудно все это понять. Практика правильного повторения все прояснит рано или поздно. Когда мантра льется легко, то этот легкий правильный звук получается.


Дело в том, что как дал понять вчера выше, именно из-за того, что нет возможности послушать разные файлы (нет колонок к компьютеру; возможно, придется приобрести) и написал вчера здесь на счет произношения гласного "р". Ясное дело, что "р" надо произносить твердо, но и с твердным "р" можно произнести "и", а не "ы", как дал вчера понять, описывая этот звук в хинди: там твердое "р" и отчетливое "и". Практика повторения маха-мантры есть (в 1990 или 1991 г. познакомился с учением о сознании Кришны), но ни разу не слышал, чтобы кто-то в России (в СССР) в те года пел или произносил "ы" (даже слабо), всегда вроде звучало чёткое "и" (как в хинди). Специально петь "рыыыы", как Вы написали, конечно не надо. Но, первый нюанс в том, почему в хинди то "и", главный ведь государственный язык в Индии, а второй нюанс в том, что без обычного "и" пропеть нормально будет сложно, т.к. вероятно тогда придётся делать ударение на  "а" или петь четкое "ы". Таким образом, хотя "ы" получается от "и" при продлении "и", но всё таки сначала, вероятно, должен быть "и", хотя бы краткий. Понимаете, дело возможно не в том, что это твердый "р", а в том, что сам по себе "р" хоть твердый, хоть не твердый не может быть гласным звуком, после него должна идти какая-то реальная гласная. В хинди эта реальная гласная "и". В хинди и при твердом "р" в том звуке произносят "и".

Чтобы не отвлекаться сильно от основной темы ("а" – "о") уточню тольно один момент: на один вопрос Вы ответили, а что насчет второго (первого по счету) - насчет пения в Польше: "Я имел ввиду – произносят "ы", т.е. звучит "ы", а не "и" (то, что "р" твердый, это и так понятно, учитывая ссылку на слово "бодрствуй" в учебнике и здесь)? Имел ввиду именно звучание, а не специальное произношение: при пении у поляков звучит "ы" (Крышна)", а не "и", как в России (Кришна)? В России получается должны петь так, как сейчас поют в Польше, чтобы правильно (или, если так можно сказать, более правильно) было, чтобы никакого "и" не звучало в слове Кришна? Можно ли считать приведенные Вами ссылки по произношению санскрита относительно гласного "и" более авторитетными, чем так, как он звучит в хинди?

Вопрос ко всем: т.к. для ISKCON главным авторитетом из живших на Земле в прошлом веке является Шрила Прабхупада, то есть ли записи, как он пел (именно пел, а не говорил) Кришна, произносил ли он при пении звук "и"?

----------


## petrovkin

> В руководстве по чтению санскрита в конце каждой книги Прабхупады хорошо объяснено, как. Прабхупада сам так составил свои книги, поскольку они предназначены для постепенного развития в людях брахманических качеств.


Правильное чтение санскрита не поможет вернуться в духовный мир.




> Ни в каком языке нет "р с точкой", это знак транскрипции.


Так я и говорю: Кр-*и*-шна неправильно.




> Пусть вас вдохновляют слова Господа Чайтаньи об отсутствии строгих правил.


Мне Его слов абсолютно достаточно. А Вы можете учить санскрит.




> Главное, что вначале его надо слушать, а смогу ли повторять, как он - это уже другой вопрос.


 Подражать Прабхупаде - не есть гуд.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Подражать Прабхупаде - не есть гуд.


Есть история, где сам Прабхупада остался очень доволен учеником, который говорил, что хочет быть в точности как он, и все на него шикали - а Прабхупада оказался доволен. Так что прежде чем вступать в словопрения с иницированными преданными с опытом на порядки больше вашего, хотя бы смените статус. Мнение анонимов здесь в общем-то никого не интересует.

Все эти тонкости - для довольно брахманичных преданных. Но все люди могут произносить так, как могут, поскольку Господь Чайтанья даровал мантру всем, строгих правил нет.

----------


## Оксана Таврическая

> Решение простое--необходимо обучать вновь пришедших преданных правильному произношению слова"Кршна". Сразу же,пока не сформировалась неправильная самскара, в первый или второй день. С теорией, с объяснением фонетических особенностей. Еще издать брошюрку на 4 страницы и внедрять ее в обязательном порядке в среде преданных. Пусть люди переучиваются.Звуковая вибрация--самая тонкая субстанция,с нее все начинается


Отличное предложение, на мой взгляд! Спасибо, прабху Ачйута Риши. Действительно, очень простое решение: обучать "новеньких" и переучивать бывалых... Давать обязательные устные семинары и распространять брошюры о правильном воспевании Святых Имён, с первого дня, каждому. Это должно произойти, как только *руководство признает безусловную важность и несомненную благоприятность МАХАМАНТРЫ КАК ОНА ЕСТЬ*. Сердце согревает надежда об искренности, простоте и чистоте Гуру ИСККОН, об их непредвзятости, готовности продолжать учиться самим и даже кому-то из них открыто признать свою неправоту с искажённым произношением Маха-мантры, и первым начать "переучиваться", и вдохновлять на это своих учеников, последователей. Лично я в восхищении преклонила бы голову перед Гуру, который открыто заявил бы простым адептам о том, что он каким-то образом попал под влияние бенгальского, или польского, или ещё какого-то акцента, но теперь "переучивается", отказавшись от воспевания "Хари Крысна Хари Рамо", *желая доставить удовольствие Шриле Прабхупаде и Божественной Чете*. Такой Гуру при всём его высоком положении, опыте и сединах  преисполнен смирения, а также преданности его собственному Гуру, чуткости, ответственности. 

Если задуматься - в практике, даваемой нам, иногда так строго регулируются некоторые моменты, к примеру - ранний подъём, омовение, кончик сари надо закидывать только на такое-то плечо, волосы матаджам зачёсывать только на прямой пробор, книги читать не менее двух часов в день ... А мантру воспевать - да как угодно можно, в этом вопросе анархия, главное - настроение! Странно это. *Воспевание - момент первостепенной важности, его необходимо отрегулировать*! Участники этого форума привели столько ценных свидетельств, что лично я, например, с нетерпением ожидаю, когда же Гуру скажут на киртане /вот бы на следующем фестивале "Бхакти-сангама"/: *"Дорогие преданные, а теперь давайте все вместе будем учиться петь правильно, так, как учил нас наш дорогой Ачарья - Шрила Прабхупада... Давайте не будем отступать от его заветов!*"

Что, если этого не произойдёт? Надеюсь, произойдёт. Но есть ещё одно вдохновляющее соображение. *Дамы и господа, каждый из вас в будущем может стать инициирующим Гуру,* для кого-то вы - наставляющие гуру уже сегодня. Соответственно, ваш личный пример и обязательные наставления по этому поводу вашим последователям и ученикам - прекрасная возможность "запустить антивирусную программу". Так эпидемия искажённого воспевания со временем может быть погашена... 

Как профессиональный историк хочу отметить также, что развернувшаяся на форуме дискуссия на тему МАХАМАНТРА КАК ОНА ЕСТЬ: БЛАГО ИЛИ БЛАЖЬ -  значительное историческое событие. Ваши имена - уже достояние истории, ваши усилия будут оценены грядущими поколениями "прабхупадовцев", ведь они направлены на сохранение наследия Прабхупады, на защиту его Движения, построенного им Ковчега... Мои низкие поклоны вам, дорогие вайшнавы.

P.S. Насчёт имени КРЫСНА... Не знаю, как у вас, а моё воображение настойчиво рисует образ громадного, жирного крысака в жёлтом дхоти, в чалме и с зажатой в лапках флейтой. В его ехидном и самодовольном взгляде прочитывается: "Молодцы, поклоняйтесь мне и дальше". Прошу прощения, но *Крысна - точно не мой Бог, как, впрочем, и РамО...   *

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Строго говоря, Маха-мантра не является классической ведической мантрой. Поэтому она не подчиняется строгим правилам санскритской метрики, как и сказал Господь Чайтанья - "и даже нет строгих правил воспевания Твоих Имен". Потому что это Имена, зов о милости, о служении. Поэтому и слышим такие распевки...
> 
> .. которые произносят ṛ излишне мягко


Мне может и извиниться стоит за критицизм, но всеже в этом есть сомнения,- что это так уж излишне. Сама база СК..
Насчет этих слов Гауранги: это он про сами звуки говорил, или может о других правилах, например само право произносить Нама, соответствующие качества, обстановку?

 А насчет дальнейших тонкостей с буквами - это уже другой вопрос.
 То есть есть два принципиально разных, несвязанных друг с другом вопроса: прямое каверкание, и - дальнейшие несовершенства. Первый случай - он и выпиет, везде на киртанах выпиет..

 А насчет дальнейшей чистоты - да, оно тоже важно, только это уже из очищения и придет, и из личных с Ними взаимоотношений.
_



> Вырисовывается такая картина--человек приходит в общество Сознания Крышны,повторяет мантру годами и даже десятилетиями и при этои остается "духовным неудачником",каништхой по сути,при этом не совершая сознательно апарадх.Почему не растет?Предположим,из-за неправильного повторения имени Кришна(Крышна,Кршна).Решение простое--необходимо обучать вновьпришедших преданных правильному произношению слова"Кршна".


 К сожалению, все мы знаем, что ситуация как раз обратная:
  новички то как раз может и более склонны повторять максимально как рекомендуют. Но поклонятся крыснее и рамоо начинают послушав старших на киртанах.

 Интересно всвязи с темой: будет ли внимание самого Исккон к этому? Или так и будет отдельной темой,.. никак не связанной с киртанами в храмах Исккон?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Хотел бы серьезный умняк по теме добавить: насчет своего видения процедуры все более чистого Воспевания.
Я бы это назвал медленно, но верно. И именно об этом ведь и должна идти речь, когда правильно все делаешь.

А хотел бы сказать о "математике", в частности - "видение остатка". То есть когда ты уже достаточно постарался, то уже в достаточной мере видишь и свои недостатки дальше. Видишь, где у тебя отклонение от того, что ты итак понял уже. И самого внимания к этому - и достаточно, если усилия прикладывать будешь. 
 И так, дальше,- все более видишь, где же неточность, и на какомто этапе уже не столько преданные (снаружи или из писаний) будут поправлять, но .. сам Господь изнутри.
 Эта магия в СК - она незыблема и бесспорна. Очень многие могут подтвердить, что  дивья гйана хриде пракашито. Хотябы по чуть чуть, иногда.
 И тут само знакомство с этим для себя - уже все меняет полностью.. Когда не знаешь о Нем, а чувствуешь непосредственную связь иногда.

 Но со стороны математики - эти остаточные разницы, которые будет преданный тогда в себе замечать,- они вообще незначительны. Разница между самым началом (недавним) - будет как между 10 в минус шестой и 10 минус седьмой, например. Не увидишь всех этих тонкостей по-началу. Как там дальше тембр держать,.. Но когда проставишь главное,- сколько только можешь правильно-понятно,- тогда оно само откроется.

 Ну и о болезнях всвязи с этим. Многие провазглашают, что этот дивья гьян - им и не нужен. Они не собираются приближаться к Нему, но просто за свои собственные вкусы держаться. И находясь на большой дистанции от Нама постоянно принципиально - не могут видеть и никаких тонкостей. 

 Сами это провозглашают своим отношением, делами своими.
Тут стоит почаще вспоминать такую Его формулу: ".. хм.. нет, уж лучше вы к нам."
С какой стороны это сказать можно: нашей или Его? Чьи вкусы преобладают?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Из статьи Харикеши Свами "Важные наставления Шрилы Прабхупады о киртане".Хотя конкретно говорится о "шри чайтанья нитйананда шри адвайта сита",котрую пели ,как "шри чайтанья нитйананда джайадвайта сита",но все же суть ясна и относится так же и к Харе Кришна........

Я всегда считал, что это очень разрушительно для нашего движения в целом по следующим причинам:
 1. Прабхупада сам всегда пел эту мантру в изначальном виде и есть сотни кассет, чтобы убедиться в этом. Изменение мантры ослабляет положение последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, потому что они могут ставить под сомнение эти изменения. Я также сомневаюсь в этом.
 2. Прабхупада везде в своих книгах упоминает изначальную мантру.
Прабхупада однажды сделал мне строгий выговор за то, что я слушал мысли кого-то еще: "Относительно этой мысли, что... Где ты услышал это? Можно ли это найти в наших книгах?" Что бы ни было написано в книгах, это закон. Если мантра есть в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, должны ли мы думать, что он и ее изменил? Все, что он сделал - это изменил вводное слово, которое совсем не является частью мантры.
 3. Почему мы так стремились изменить некоторые из положений общества, например, одну из двух основных мантр движения, даже не думая, что это может значить для будущего? Итак, как упоминалось раньше, эта мантра выгравирована на камне и мраморе всех храмов и каждый может увидеть как правильно звучит эта мантра с незапамятных времен. Не очень хорошо, если вы поете не ту мантру, которая хранится на стенах храма и в книгах и записях Прабхупады. Это подрывает наш авторитет.http://www.shkillz.com/ssatyam/%CA%E...2%E0%ED%E5.txt Ни в одной книге Шрилы Прабхупады мы не видим Имен Рамо и КришнА.

Но все же Шрила Прабхупада не был фанатиком и в статье есть случай,когда он подстраивался под место и обстоятельства..........В конце 1975, Шрила Прабхупада со своими учениками отправился в Сананд, небольшое милое королевство где-то на севере от Ахмедабада. Мы проводили киртаны во дворце царя, где остановился Прабхупада. На этих киртанах присутствовали, в основном, деревенские женщины. Прабхупада попросил меня вести киртаны, но все время объяснял, как это нужно делать. Однажды, он попросил меня петь "говинда джайа джайа", и этот киртан продолжался около получаса. В другой раз он попросил просто петь Харе Кришна, но все время одну строку, так как эти люди привыкли петь именно так. Сначала я пел Харе Кришна ... Харе Харе, и они отвечали, а затем Харе Рама ... Харе Харе, и они снова отвечали. Когда люди привыкли к определенному виду киртана, мы должны следовать этому, чтобы не возбуждать их умы.
Но это не вводилось им ,как стандарт для всего ИСККОНа.

----------


## petrovkin

> Есть история, где сам Прабхупада остался очень доволен учеником, который говорил, что хочет быть в точности как он, и все на него шикали - а Прабхупада оказался доволен.


Историй есть много разных, но почему-то сам Прабхупада прямо это не написал в своих книгах. Поэтому не надо говорить от его имени то, что он сам не говорил.




> Так что прежде чем вступать в словопрения с иницированными преданными с опытом на порядки больше вашего, хотя бы смените статус. Мнение анонимов здесь в общем-то никого не интересует.


За всех говорить не надо.




> Все эти тонкости - для довольно брахманичных преданных. Но все люди могут произносить так, как могут, поскольку Господь Чайтанья даровал мантру всем, строгих правил нет.


Ну да, брахманичные преданные умней Господа Чайтаньи.

----------


## petrovkin

> Отличное предложение, на мой взгляд! Спасибо, прабху Ачйута Риши. Действительно, очень простое решение: обучать "новеньких" и переучивать бывалых... Давать обязательные устные семинары и распространять брошюры о правильном воспевании Святых Имён, с первого дня, каждому. Это должно произойти, как только *руководство признает безусловную важность и несомненную благоприятность МАХАМАНТРЫ КАК ОНА ЕСТЬ*.


Да, давайте делать то, что сам Прабхупада не делал, и тогда точно в ИСККОН наступит процветание.

----------


## petrovkin

> Интересно всвязи с темой: будет ли внимание самого Исккон к этому? Или так и будет отдельной темой,.. никак не связанной с киртанами в храмах Исккон?


Т.е. мы недовольны Джи-Би-Си? Обычно, мнение людей, недовольных Джи-Би-Си, в ИСККОН никого не интересует.

Это я к тому, что перед тем, как говорить о важности чего-либо, надо сначала посмотреть, что об этом говорит руководство ИСККОН. Или честно признаться, что я не согласен с руководством и не выдавать свое мнение за установленную истину.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> .. Итак, как упоминалось раньше, эта мантра выгравирована на камне и мраморе всех храмов и каждый может увидеть как правильно звучит эта мантра с незапамятных времен.
> ..
> 
> Но все же Шрила Прабхупада не был фанатиком
> .. Харе Харе, и они отвечали, а затем Харе Рама ... Харе Харе, и они снова отвечали. Когда люди привыкли к определенному виду киртана, мы должны следовать этому, чтобы не возбуждать их умы.
> Но это не вводилось им ,как стандарт для всего ИСККОНа.


Спасибо. Видимо в этом и механизм действия Мантры на тех, у кого откровенно свои вкусы.
То есть она действует - да. Проникает сам ритм в сознание, чтото уже похожее. И тут со стороны Вечности - уже все в порядке.
Вопрос лишь в одновременной относительности с нашей стороны. Хотим ли мы ускорить этот процесс.

Как тут не вспомнить первый постулат Будды: есть страдания.
Это, слышал, и есть первая ступень Дхармы: осознание, что не все равно как поступать.

----------


## petrovkin

> Как тут не вспомнить первый постулат Будды: есть страдания.
> Это, слышал, и есть первая ступень Дхармы: осознание, что не все равно как поступать.


Вопрос в другом: действительно ли эти моменты существенно важны или нет. Шрила Прабхупада ничего не сказал.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

Тушти Лалита деви даси написала, что один преданный из Польши поёт "по-разному: и Крысна и Кришна.". Конечно,  Крысна петь не надо, здесь идёт неправильная подмена "ш" на "с". Нюансы со звуками "ы" и "и". Ведь считается, что имя Бога неотлично от него Самого, поэтому, хотя даже если невозможно материальными органами речи произнести чисто Имя Бога (а может возможно, точно не знаю, но вроде где-то даётся понять, что невозможно), но может можно всё таки произносить как можно ближе к реальному Имени Бога. Именно с этой целью и завел разговор насчет "и" и "ы". Ведь мантра это больше, чем просто набор звуков, каждый звук в духовном мире, возможно, имеет форму, изменит кто-то звук буквы в слове, может измениться форма, которую он увидит. Поэтому и спросил насчет тех букв. Не стоит обращать внимание на национальности: русские, не русские, поляки, не поляки. Суть не в том, кто по национальности поёт, а как правильно, как ближи к реальности, чтобы положительный результат от воспевания маха-мантры наступил как можно быстрее. Конечно, настрой важен, но и правильное произношение тоже важно, мантра, это же не простой набор звуков, о чём написал выше. Конечно, у кого-то может не быть желания переучиваться, начинать вдруг переходить с Кришна на Кршна (с призвуком "ы" между "р" и "ш", появляющемся, к примеру, автоматически), но если Имя Господа приблизительно 5000 лет назад звучало именно так, то может есть смысл переучиться, тогда может и Господь будет больше доволен преданным служением, и человек быстрее может прогрессировать духовно. Как дал понять, на данный момент у меня есть только один источник по которому можно судить о гласном "р" – кассета по хинди. Там звучит твёрдое "р" с чётким звонким "и", т.е. что-то типа такого: р-р-р-р-и-и-и-и. Но хинди, это не санскрит, хотя и главный государственный язык в Индии. Преданные в России привыкли петь Кришна и, наверное, может нет смысла в киртанах менять Кришна на Кршна с автоматически получающимся "ы" после "р" и "ш", а может есть, не знаю, если так поют, к примеру, в Польше и это может считаться более правильным. Шрила Прапхупада может и в Польше проповедовал и у поляков тоже, возможно, есть звук "и" в алфавите, но получаестя, что поют и/или могут петь без "и". Здесь речь не об акцентах, а именно о правильном произнесении санкритских букв (звуков). Мантра это не простой набор букв, звуков. Поэтому повторю вопросы.
Raja Kumari dasi, Вы можете ответить на те вопросы (… на один вопрос Вы ответили, а что насчет второго (первого по счету) - насчет пения в Польше: "Я имел ввиду – произносят "ы", т.е. звучит "ы", а не "и" (то, что "р" твердый, это и так понятно, учитывая ссылку на слово "бодрствуй" в учебнике и здесь)? Имел ввиду именно звучание, а не специальное произношение: при пении у поляков звучит "ы" (Крышна)", а не "и", как в России (Кришна)? В России получается должны петь так, как сейчас поют в Польше, чтобы правильно (или, если так можно сказать, более правильно) было, чтобы никакого "и" не звучало в слове Кришна? Можно ли считать приведенные Вами ссылки по произношению санскрита относительно гласного "и" более авторитетными, чем так, как он звучит в хинди?) или не знаете на них ответ?
На счет того, как должны в России, миел ввиду, как лучше.
При этом замечу, что не знаю, насколько можно доверять приведенным Вами ссылкам по правилам произношения санскрита, поэтому и спросил.
Цель не выяснить - кто прав, а кто нет, - а как правильно (лучше) петь (привычки это привычки, а верность это верность).

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шрила Прабхупада показывает,как грамматически правильно повторять http://yadi.sk/d/0gBHCZYKCYaGd
С грамматической точки зрения санскрита (на коем и дана Мантра) меняется только Хара на Харе.Все остальные Имена остаются,как Кришна и Рама (они уже в звательном падеже).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Историй есть много разных, но почему-то сам Прабхупада прямо это не написал в своих книгах. Поэтому не надо говорить от его имени то, что он сам не говорил.


Прабхупада включил руководство по чтению санскрита в свои книги для кого, по-вашему? 




> За всех говорить не надо.


Надо, надо, безответственных заявлений здесь не любят.  




> Ну да, брахманичные преданные умней Господа Чайтаньи.


Брахманы - хранители традиции, к ним требования выше, а начинающие могут повторять согласно написанию в книгах Прабхупады, даже если не могут пока произнести звуки санскрита правильно. Лишь бы повторяли, иначе нет надежды. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья говорит "нет строгих правил повторения Твоих Имен" (поскольку Маха-мантра - не обычная классическая мантра на санскрите, которая например, начинается с *ом*, или в которой изменение даже одного ударения искажает весь результат). Со временем все будут произносить правильно, по милости. Но утверждение о ненужности санскрита вообще - это ошибка. Шрила Прабхупада ввел знакомство с санскритом в ИСККОН для всех, с самого начала, как только гости приходят на лекции - все повторяют за лектором шлоки перед классами Шримад-Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-гиты.

Это духовная культура. Было время, когда в Нью-Вриндаване последователи одного гуру вместо мантр на службах пели их английские переводы. Это искажение.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Прабхупада включил руководство по чтению санскрита в свои книги для кого, по-вашему?


 А что им книги? .............Недавно, когда я был в Америке, президент храма сказал мне, что в основном новопришедшие в наше Движение не читают книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Их на это не вдохновляют, и в действительности им это и не нравится, потому что то, что говорится в книгах Прабхупады, это не то, что проповедуется в Движении. И людям не хочется слышать то, о чем говорит Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах  http://bvks.ru/articles/prosto_nevoz...ya_prabhupada/

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

Так понял из его сообщения Aniruddha das на странице 18, что когда Шрила Прапхупада повторял маха-мантру, то слышалось Кршна или Крышна. Поэтому спросил на счет пения. У кого-то есть записи (аудиозаписи, видиозаписи) из которых можно было бы определить, какой звук звучит при пении (не при повторении, а именно при пении) им маха-мантры? И если есть, то какой звук звучит: "и" или "ы" или что-то подобное "ы"?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Так понял из его сообщения Aniruddha das на странице 18, что когда Шрила Прапхупада повторял маха-мантру, то слышалось Кршна или Крышна. Поэтому спросил на счет пения. У кого-то есть записи (аудиозаписи, видиозаписи) из которых можно было бы определить, какой звук звучит при пении (не при повторении, а именно при пении) им маха-мантры? И если есть, то какой звук звучит: "и" или "ы" или что-то подобное "ы"?


В этой теме предостаточно видео что бы послушать.Да и в МР-3 нет недостатка.Колонки сперва наладте,а то спорите а сами не слышали.Странно как-то.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Raja Kumari dasi, Вы можете ответить на те вопросы (… на один вопрос Вы ответили, а что насчет второго (первого по счету) - насчет пения в Польше: "Я имел ввиду – произносят "ы", т.е. звучит "ы", а не "и" (то, что "р" твердый, это и так понятно, учитывая ссылку на слово "бодрствуй" в учебнике и здесь)? Имел ввиду именно звучание, а не специальное произношение: при пении у поляков звучит "ы" (Крышна)", а не "и", как в России (Кришна)? В России получается должны петь так, как сейчас поют в Польше, чтобы правильно (или, если так можно сказать, более правильно) было, чтобы никакого "и" не звучало в слове Кришна? Можно ли считать приведенные Вами ссылки по произношению санскрита относительно гласного "и" более авторитетными, чем так, как он звучит в хинди?) или не знаете на них ответ?
> На счет того, как должны в России, миел ввиду, как лучше.
> При этом замечу, что не знаю, насколько можно доверять приведенным Вами ссылкам по правилам произношения санскрита, поэтому и спросил.
> Цель не выяснить - кто прав, а кто нет, - а как правильно (лучше) петь (привычки это привычки, а верность это верность).


...Вы сделайте звук и перечитайте тему со звуком... Ведь все просто. 
Сначала идет шраванам (слушание) - потом киртанам (воспевание). Как вы можете решить, что правильно и чему доверять, если вы не можете слышать ни Прабхупаду, ни файлы на сайте санскрита, ни то, как звучит английское слово rim, с которого наши сняли кальку.

Надо просто понять, как произносится ṛ 

Это не русский четкий звук "р". В руководстве ИСККОН написано :  как в слове "бодрствуй", в других руководствах по санскриту пишут - как в "метр", "мудрствуй". Чтобы получился верный отзвук "полу-ы-полу-и" - просто надо потверже произносить, чем русские в основном сейчас произносят. Поляки вообще ни при чем, я их просто в контраст русским привела, чтобы мы свой нынешний очень мягкий акцент в Имени *Кṛṣṇa*  осознавали.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

sAdhya-sAdhana-tattva ye kichu sakala |
hari-nAma-saGkIrtane milibe sakala ||
harer nAma harer nAma harer nAmaiva kevalam |
kalau nAsty eva nAsty eva nAsty eva gatir anyathA ||
hare kRSNa hare kRSNa kRSNa kRSNa hare hare |
hare rAma hare rAma rAma rAma hare hare ||
ei zloka nAma bali laya mahA-mantra |
zola-nAma batriza-akSara ei tantra ||
sAdhite sAdhite yabe premAGkura habe |
sAdhya-sAdhana-tattva jAnibA se tabe ||
(Чайтанья Бхагавата 1.14.143-147)

"Всё становится совершенным посредством Харинама-санкиртаны, включая цель жизни (садхью), и путь ее достижения (садхану).
В этом веке Кали, единственное средство достижения цели - воспевание имен Хари. Нет другого пути, нет другого пути, нет другого пути.
"Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе, Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе".
Эта шлока, состоящая из имен Господа, называется "маха-мантра". Она содержит шестнадцать имен, и состоит из тридцати двух слогов.
Воспевание этой мантры снова и снова пробудит росток премы в сердце, - так понимается цель жизни и средство ее достижения".



А вот Махапрабху Сам наставляет преданных по поводу Маха-мантры:

Apane sabAre prabhu kore upadeze |
kRSNa-nAma mahA-mantra zunoho hariSe ||
hare kRSNa hare kRSNa kRSNa kRSNa hare hare |
hare rAma hare rAma rAma rAma hare hare||
prabhu kohe kohilam ei mahA-mantra |
iha japa giyA sabe koriyA nirbandha||
iha hoite sarva-siddhi hoibe sabAra |
sarva kSaNa bolo ithe vidhi nAhi Ara ||
(ЧБ 2.23.75-78)

"Господь наставлял всех с великой радостью: "Слушайте Кришна-нама маха-мантру:
"Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе, Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе".
Господь сказал: "Я произнес маха-мантру. Исполняйте джапу этой мантры предписанное количество раз.
Посредством этого будут достигнуты все совершенства. Воспевайте эту мантру каждое мгновение - нет другого правила"".


ДАЛЕЕ

Brahmanda Purana

Sri Veda Vyasa сказал:
grhanad yasya mantrasya dehi brahma-mayo bhavet
sadhyah putah surapo pi sarva-siddhi-yuto bha
vet tad-aham te bhidha-syami maha-bhagaato hamsi
hare krsna hare krsna krsna krsna hare hare
hare rama hare rama rama rama hare hare 


Sanat Kumara Samhita

hare krsnau dvira-vrttau krsna tadrak tatha hare
hare rama tatha rama tatha tadrak hare punah
hare krsna hare krsna krsna krsna hare hare
hare rama hare rama rama rama hare hare 


Yajur Vediya /Kalipremi-santarana Upanishad
описана сварупа ХКММ, начиная со слов:
harih aum dvaparante narado brahmanam jagam katham bhagavan!
gam paryatam kalim santare yam-iti. sahovac brahma sadhu prsto-smi
sarva-sruti-rahasyam gopyam tac-chranu yenakali-samsaram tarisyasi.
... sa hovac hiranya-garbhah hare krsna hare krsna krsna krsna hare hare
hare rama hare rama rama rama hare hare 


Atharva Veda, раздел pipplada:

svanama-mula-mantrena sarvam hladayati vibhuh
sa eva mulam-mantram japati haririti krsna iti rama iti Маха-мантра, состоящая из имени, форм и тд Кришны, источника всех аватар, приносит 
радость всем.


Agama sastra

harati trividham tapam janmakoti stod bhavam
papam ca smaratam yasmat tasmad dhaririti smrtah
krsirbhuvackah sabdo nasca nirvrtiva-cakah
tayoraikyam param brahma krsna ityabhidhiyate
ramante yogino nante satyanande cidat mani
iti ramapade nasau param brahma bhidiyate значение имени Кришна и Рама, относящегося к Кришне

Srimad Bhagavatam 12.3.51-52
о харе-кришна маха-мантре, текст см. в ШБ

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> У кого-то есть записи (аудиозаписи, видиозаписи) из которых можно было бы определить, какой звук звучит при пении (не при повторении, а именно при пении) им маха-мантры? И если есть, то какой звук звучит: "и" или "ы" или что-то подобное "ы"?


Что-то подобное "ы", "полу-ы-полу-и". Но важно произносить правильно ṛ - гласный отзвук сам собой получится.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Правильно,как на английском Кришна,без И. Вот тут http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de/monier/ сделал на ангийском запрос,как Krsna и переводчик выдал на санскрите,как мы видем на изображении 
Значит соответствие ангийского и санскрита очевидны.

हरे कृष्ण हरे कृष्ण कृष्ण कृष्ण हरे हरे हरे राम हरे राम राम राम हरे हरे

не कृष्णा, а कृष्ण (у Кришны краткая "а" на конце)

К чему это я? А к тому.что при воспевании возможно длинное А в конце,но с ударением на И,как КрИшнааааааааа.Таков стандарт ИСККОНа.
Отклонения могут быть (как-то бенгальские,китайские,глухо-немыеи т.д),но они не должны влиять на стандарты,в этом смысл темы.

----------


## Георгий Крымский

Харе Кришна дорогие вайшнавы
Мои поклоны всем читающим. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде, Вся слава Шри Гуру варге !!!
Давая объяснение Харе Кришна Маха мантре Шрила Прабхупада говорит "This transcendental vibration, by chanting of:Hare Krishna, Hare Krishna, Krishna Krishna, Hare Hare Hare Rama, Hare Rama, Rama Rama, Hare Hare". Это трансцендентная вибрация. Так как же можно произнести трансцендентное языком из мяса? Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии на 8 текст 6 главы БГ : "
Знание, почерпнутое из книг, но не подкрепленное осознанием Высшей Истины, бесполезно. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.2.234) сказано:

ата рӣ-кша-нмди
на бхавед грхйам индрийаи
севонмукхе хи джихвдау
свайам эва спхуратй ада

«Тому, чьи чувства осквернены материей, не удастся постичь трансцендентное имя, облик, качества и игры Шри Кришны. Они откроются человеку лишь тогда, когда он одухотворит свои чувства, преданно служа Господу».

Науку сознания Кришны, изложенную в «Бхагавад-гите», невозможно постичь, опираясь на мирское образование. Она откроется только тому, кому посчастливится встретить человека, обладающего чистым сознанием, и вступить в общение с ним."
От правильности произношения санскрита, от следования всем правилам фонетики, звук издаваемый языком и связками не станет трансцендентным. Само Имя решает когда ему открыться садхаке. И Шрила Прабхупада указывает на необходимое для этого условие - встреча с человеком обладающим чистым сознанием. И вот допустим, мы встретили такого человека, а он принял рождение в Китае, и речевой аппарат его тела, китайский(Made in China), или он из Бенгалии, и окается, что он окает (кто был в Маяпуре тот знает). И вот дает он нам Шуддха Наму, но не по РУССКИ, а как-то с акцентом. И что нам теперь отвергать его, или копировать акцент? Принять вибрацию, настроение воспевания. Это самое главное, а не грамматика санскрита.
ШБ 4.24.18 "бхаджа говинда бхаджа говинда бхаджа говинда мӯха-мате. В этом стихе он трижды подчеркивает необходимость поклоняться Господу Кришне, Говинде, и открыто предупреждает своих последователей о том, что жонглирование словами и грамматические головоломки не помогут им обрести освобождение, мукти."
Это слова ачарьи которые он вновь и вновь повторяет в своих книгах. Это главное для меня, а не спекуляции. Как говорил Шрила Гоур Говинда Махарадж, который пел кстати Рамо : "Негодяй, покажи цитату из Шастр!". Я не буду дальше участвовать в этой дискуссии, не считая её полезной. А ответ Харидева прабху считаю исчерпывающим.
PS Я извиняюсь заранее, но мне кажется тут пишут преданные (в большинстве)которым не дают в храме вести киртан или у них не так это мелодично получается :smilies: Вот и тешат себя мыслью своей уникальности и правоты. "Истинные хранители преданности" :smilies:  Ни на "Бхакти сангаме" и на "Садху санге" эта тема не обсуждалась, в отличие от внутреннего настроения. Всех с картикой и наступающим Марафоном Шрилы Прабхупады. Кстати кто хочет быть истинным "Прабхупадавцем" (не нравится это слово) книги в руки и на улицу, а не перед монитором сидеть.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> От правильности произношения санскрита, от следования всем правилам фонетики, звук издаваемый языком и связками не станет трансцендентным. Само Имя решает когда ему открыться садхаке. И Шрила Прабхупада указывает на необходимое для этого условие - встреча с человеком обладающим чистым сознанием. И вот допустим, мы встретили такого человека, а он принял рождение в Китае, и речевой аппарат его тела, китайский(Made in China), или он из Бенгалии, и окается, что он окает (кто был в Маяпуре тот знает). И вот дает он нам Шуддха Наму, но не по РУССКИ, а как-то с акцентом. И что нам теперь отвергать его, или копировать акцент? Принять вибрацию, настроение воспевания. Это самое главное, а не грамматика санскрита.
> Истинные хранители преданности" Ни на "Бхакти сангаме" и на "Садху санге" эта тема не обсуждалась, 
> Всех с картикой и наступающим Марафоном Шрилы Прабхупады.


У нас (слава Богу) есть Шрила Прабхупада.Он проговорил и пропел(для нас-неофитов) так,как посчитал нужным и правильным.А по поводу Бхадже Говиндам это Вы взяли из наставлений для майавади к коим Вы хотите отнести всех участников дискуссии? 

Не обсуждалась.....значит обсудится,когда время придет.

Просьба тех,кому интересен первый уровень(оскорбительный) воспевания не писАть))) сюда и не отстаивать этот уровень.как конечную цель в воспевании.Ибо здесь обсуждается Шудха-Нам.Обсуждается само желание хотя бы с грамматической точки зрения начать ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО Шраванам.а потом и Киртанам.
И Вас с праздником и марафоном,Харе Кришна!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Вот такое сейчас происходит в ИСККОН.Сталкиваюсь очень часто с этим на Бхакти врикшах.Стоит только начать прославлять Шрилу Прабхупаду,как слышишь.......а не ритвик ли Вы? 
Мдя.Грустно все это.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Георгию.Батенька,чего вы добиваетесь?Что мы скажем--а всё нормально,мы же не ритвики,оставляем как есть?
Сколько времени Вы повторяете 16 кругов(это для начала)?

----------


## Георгий Крымский

Спасибо за ответы. 10 лет пытаюсь повторять Святое Имя. Я просто хочу, чтоб в этой ветке звучала и другая точка зрения, что самое главное в воспевании эта наше настроение. Может когда-нибудь по милости Гурудева, Шрилы Прабхупады и Гуру парампары в моем сердце оно проснется. В моем случае настроение Шри Чайтаньядева "тринад апи суничена", войной за правильность произношение букв не пробудится. Но если это ваша война и ваш путь, хорошо. Пусть будет так. Мои дандаваты и пранамы всем.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Настроение плюс садхана,а садхана подразумевает постоянное повышение стандарта,и в какой-то момент вы утыкаетесь в стену,требуется прыгнуть выше головы,то-есть скачёк ступенчатый,а не л
инейный,на качественно другой уровень.Об этом мы и говорим.
Прабхупада хочет,чтобы мы прыгнули выше головы,а не так,что мы комфортно устроились и наслаждаемся своим убогим статус кво.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Спасибо за ответы. 10 лет пытаюсь повторять Святое Имя. Я просто хочу, чтоб в этой ветке звучала и другая точка зрения, что самое главное в воспевании эта наше настроение. .....войной за правильность произношение букв не пробудится. Но если это ваша война и ваш путь, хорошо. Пусть будет так. Мои дандаваты и пранамы всем.


Здесь не война.Ваш ум такую картину воспроизвел для Вас же.Настроение тоже обсуждалось и подразумевается в дальнейшем (по умолчанию).
А настроение....Давайте воспевать ХК,ХК,КК,ХХ/ХР,ХР,РР.ХХ....А ЧТО? Главное я же понимаю к кому обращаюсь?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо за ответы. 10 лет пытаюсь повторять Святое Имя. Я просто хочу, чтоб в этой ветке звучала и другая точка зрения, что самое главное в воспевании эта наше настроение.


Главное в воспевании - это *настроение+внимательное повторение Святого Имени*. Важны эти 2 вещи одновременно. И никто в ветке с этим не спорил.
Если вы что-то недопоняли, можно ведь уточнить? И желательно под своим настоящим именем, вопрос-то серьезный!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В моем случае настроение Шри Чайтаньядева "тринад апи суничена", войной за правильность произношение букв не пробудится


_из "Шуддха-бхакти-чинтамани":_

Одно оскорбление заслуживает особого упоминания, потому что оно и очень серьезно, и очень распространено. 
Это – невнимательное воспевание святого имени _(прамада)_.

Если преданные, даже избегая всех остальных оскорблений и будучи внимательными ко всем деталям преданного служения, проявляют невнимательность в отношении имени Господа, их воспевание не принесет плода. 
Эти оскорбители не испытают экстаза, даруемого чистым именем, напротив, они лишь сеют семена дурных привычек, которые вскоре прорастут сорняками материальных желаний.

Харидас Тхакур, высший авторитет в области святого имени, описывает три вида невнимательности: апатию _(аудасинья)_, лень _(джадья)_ и отвлечение _(викшепа)_ (См. «Шри Харинама-чинтамани», глава 12). В них соединились пять упомянутых выше препятствий к стабильной преданности: сон, отвлечение и так далее, прилагаемые в данном случае к воспеванию. 
Мы здесь вновь обращаем на них внимание, потому что невнимательное воспевание является самым распространенным препятствием для чистой преданности.

Апатия означает безразличие и отсутствие энтузиазма в воспевании, лень относится к засыпанию на воспевании или *отсутствию старания правильно произносить имена Господа*, отвлечение означает разрешение чувствам и уму привлекаться объектами чувств во время воспевания. 

Из всех них именно отвлечение, которое крайне трудно преодолеть, приводит к утрате интереса и к воспеванию, и к другим видам практики преданности. Когда преданные теряют интерес к обретению прибежища у _Бхакти-деви_, их начинают осаждать сильные стремления к богатству, сексу, положению в обществе и другие _анартхи._

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур составил следующий устрашающий перечень _анартх_, происходящих из воспевания без попыток прекратить оскорбления, в особенности, из невнимательного воспевания. Это – желание освобождения, _йога-сиддх_, материального наслаждения, интриги, недозволенные связи с женщинами, показное преданное служение, кастовое сознание, духовная гордость, привязанность к греховной деятельности, суждение о вайшнавах по их рождению, превращение преданного служения в бизнес, спекуляции, стремление к мирской репутации или дешевому признанию, стремление к почету и философские отклонения (Перечень составлен на основе комментария к: _«Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 19.160)_.

*Как преданным прекратить невнимательное воспевание? Несомненно, из этой основополагающей анартхи в нашем обществе происходят все индивидуальные и коллективные проблемы.*

Первый шаг – это желание. Если преданные осознают, что они нуждаются в совершенствовании, им надо ежедневно и подолгу воспевать в обществе возвышенных преданных, имеющих спонтанное влечение _(анурагу)_ к святому имени. Они должны изучать поведение тех, кто воспевает без оскорблений, перенять их настроение, вопрошать их о том, как преодолеть невнимательность. Пример и руководство возвышенных преданных, несомненно, вдохновят неофитов сбросить кандалы апатии, лени и отвлечения.

Неофиты также должны молить о милости святое имя и его собственника – Господа Кришну. Регулярно воспевая перед *Туласи-деви*, серьезные неофиты, наделенные силой великими преданными и Самим Господом, несомненно придут к неоскорбительному воспеванию. Таким образом, благодаря общению со святыми, освобождению от отвлечения, обретению решимости и энтузиазма, практика преданности неофитов станет стабильной.

Преданные должны не только избегать оскорблений святого имени и устранять их последствия, но также тщательно исполнять предписанные им обязанности. Сознание Кришны систематично. Если оно осуществляется должным образом, то принесет желаемый результат. Если не следовать предписанным правилам, это не только замедлит прогресс в преданном служении, но и создаст ему дополнительные препятствия.

http://www.oguru.ru/knigi/15-shuddkh...tabilnost.html

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

> ...Вы сделайте звук и перечитайте тему со звуком... Ведь все просто. 
> Сначала идет шраванам (слушание) - потом киртанам (воспевание). Как вы можете решить, что правильно и чему доверять, если вы не можете слышать ни Прабхупаду, ни файлы на сайте санскрита, ни то, как звучит английское слово rim, с которого наши сняли кальку.
> 
> Надо просто понять, как произносится ṛ 
> 
> Это не русский четкий звук "р". В руководстве ИСККОН написано :  как в слове "бодрствуй", в других руководствах по санскриту пишут - как в "метр", "мудрствуй". Чтобы получился верный отзвук "полу-ы-полу-и" - просто надо потверже произносить, чем русские в основном сейчас произносят. Поляки вообще ни при чем, я их просто в контраст русским привела, чтобы мы свой нынешний очень мягкий акцент в Имени *Кṛṣṇa*  осознавали.


Матаджа, понятно, что всё просто. Просто иногда могут быть ситуации, что звук то особо сделать нет возможности, просто иногда может быть ситуация, что человек, к примеру, не может купить колонки. Возможность появится, возможно куплю и послушаю, что написано на сайте, хотя насчет "а" и "о" и так ясно, здесь и слушать ради этого особого смысла нет. Есть у меня ещё кассеты, купленные в своё время, там записаны киртаны и песни некоторых вайшнавов. Не слышал, чтобы звук в имени Кришны был ближе к "ы", чем к "и". Быстрее вроде был "и". Мне теорию объяснять не надо (смысла нет), итак ясно, что сначала идёт шраванам, потом киртанам. Если поляки не причём, тогда не надо Вам было о них и писать. Но написали, ничего, ладно, не помешает, хотя получается, что ориентироваться на них смысла нет. Ведь нюанс моего вопроса был в другом: в различие звука при джапе и киртане. Когда был во Вриндаване вроде в 1997 г. не слышал, чтобы пели Кришна с отзвуком "ы", вроде было явное "и". И ещё поясню: в учебнике по санскриту, в "руководстве ИСККОН", как Вы написали, написано, что "р" произносится, как в слове "бодрствуй", но нюанс может быть в том, что это относится только в первой составляющей звука, ведь "р" то сам по себе не гласный. Ведь и обычный "р" в санскрите церебральный (или по-другому - верхненёбный). И повторю: в хинди данный звук – это отчетливое твердое "р" с отчетливым звонким "и". Вот в чём дело. То же ведь не с пустого места в хинди именно такое произношение у гласной "р". А интернетовским ссылкам (на googl, др.), которые Вы привели, как раз таки неизвестно, можно ли доверять больше, чем звуку в хинди. Также, просто подумал, вдруг Шрила Прапхупада пел Кришна с "и" несмотря на то, что при джапе произносил ближе к "ы". Если бы была в данный момент возможность купить колонки, то сам бы всё проверил, выяснил, а т.к. пока не было (может скоро появится), то поэтому и спросил.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

> Что-то подобное "ы", "полу-ы-полу-и". Но важно произносить правильно ṛ - гласный отзвук сам собой получится.


Ладно, всё ясно. Получается, что поётся также или приблизительно также, как произносится, среднее между "и" и "ы". Хотя неизвестно, где точнее звучит, в современном хинди, или на сайтах, на которые Вы дали ссылки. Но раз Шрила Прапхупада говорил, и так можно понять из Вашего ответа, и пел так, что получалось среднее между "и" и "ы", то, возможно, так и надо. Хотя наверняка можно было бы убедиться, наверное, если услышать как проиносят мантры из Вед брахманы в Индии. Пока ясно, просто твердое "р" с автоматически получающимся полу-и полу-ы на стыке "р" и "ш". Спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

В ответ для Георгия Таврического. Вы неправильно понимаете суть дела. Никто ведь не говорит, что настроение не важно. Настроение важно, об этом Вам не было смысла писать. Но если человек при этом произносит Имя Господа правильно с грамматической точки зрения, то это только плюс, это может способствовать развитию и правильного настроения. Ведь суть в том, чтобы доставить удовольствие Господу. И если Господь Кришна будет видеть, что человек на начальном этапе просто пытается произносить его имя правильно хотя бы с точки зрения грамматики, то, возможно, Господь будет доволен этим. Ведь "а" произнести не сложнее, чем "о", поэтому вообще смысла менять ту букву нет в словах Кришна и Рама. Это же именя Бога. Зачем менять букву "а" на "о" без всякой необходимости, это же может быть апарадхой. Я живу в маленьком городе Кондопога в Карелии. Здесь не проходят лекции, киртаны, выяснить правильность произношения букв в словах Бога в прямом общении здесь возможности нет. Хотя мне всё и так ясно. Что касается меня, то распространял книги и здесь, и многие другие, кто писал на этом сайте, читал, что здесь написано, тоже, возможно, распространяли книги. Так что и Вам тот же совет: книги в руки и на улицу, а не перед монитором сидеть. Не надо строить из себя крутого преданного. Строите из себя крутого преданного, а сами по хамски с другими преданными разговариваете. То, как человек относится к другим преданным, быстрее всего и является определителем того, насколько он продвинулся на духовном пути. Если повторяете махамантру, это хорошо. Но не стоит пытаться возвыситься над другими преданными и вообще другими людьми. Здесь ведь нет никакой войны. Просто шла речь о том, что некоторые преданные без причин неправильно произносят имена Бога – Кришна, Рама – и о некоторых нюансах грамматики. Вот и всё. Ведь правильное произношение не является препятствием для настроения, одно другому не мешает, а может даже помочь, тем более тогда когда правильно произносить просто и не сложнее, чем произносить неправильно.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

Сформулирую последнюю фразу предыдущего сообщения по-другому, чтобы смысл был ясен. 
Ведь правильное произношение не является препятствием для настроения, одно другому не мешает, а может даже помочь. Пока у человека нет любви к Богу (а есть она у кого в этом мире или нет, неизвестно), то хотя бы просто из уважения к Богу - к Кришне, к Раме - есть смысл, думаю, правильно произносить его имя, тем более тогда, когда это просто, и не сложнее, чем произносить неправильно. А когда у души будет любовь к Богу, то быстрее всего она уже точно будет произносить его имя правильно.

----------


## petrovkin

> Прабхупада включил руководство по чтению санскрита в свои книги для кого, по-вашему?


Для того, кто будет видеть в книге "Р с точкой". Вооще-то, в этой теме обсуждается не сам санскрит, а то насколько значимы/страшны отклонениия в произношении Харе-Кришна-мантры. Об этом Прабхупада не пишет.




> Надо, надо, безответственных заявлений здесь не любят.


Для меня любые утверждения, не описанные в книгах Прабхупады, могут быть безответственными.




> Брахманы - хранители традиции


ИСККОН - это не брахманическая организация, а вайшнавская. Или для Вас разницы нет?




> ... а начинающие могут повторять согласно написанию в книгах Прабхупады, даже если не могут пока произнести звуки санскрита правильно.


Это Ваше мнение. У Прабхупады такого нет.




> Это духовная культура. Было время, когда в Нью-Вриндаване последователи одного гуру вместо мантр на службах пели их английские переводы. Это искажение.


Поэтому не надо вводить новые идеи, о которых Прабхупада не написал в своих книгах.

----------


## petrovkin

> А что им книги? .............


Укажите, пожалуйста, место в книгах Прабхупады, где говорится, что неправильное с точки зрения санскрита произношение Харе-Кришна-мантры ослабевает ее действие. Я Вам подскажу - такого места нет!

----------


## petrovkin

> Просьба тех,кому интересен первый уровень(оскорбительный) воспевания не писАть)))


Где в оскорблениях святого имени говорится о санскрите?!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Наберите в поисковике Рамо.Кого там только нет.
А теперь Рама.

----------


## Vrindavan.bbgs das

Харе Кришна, уважаемы преданные. Мое почтение.

Около полугода назад я задал вопрос о 'РамО' Говинде Махараджу. 

Поскольку, к тому времени этой ветки я не читал, вопрос мой был задан чисто из любопытства, вне контекста отклонений. 
Простой ответ полностью удовлетворил мое любопытство, поэтому углубляться я не стал.

Махарадж ответил, что РамО в Махамантре - это бенгальский стиль. Тут же Махарадж сделал замечание, что он в последнее время в киртанах старается петь РамА.

Я бы, пожалуй, мог бы попросить более углубленного ответа, но не сейчас. Махарадж очень уж занят, пока Картика. Я полагаю, он ответ даст, но скорей всего, быстрый и не сильно развернутый.

Я бы предпочел спросить в мирное время, ибо лучше, чтоб было время подумать.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

Возможно, в то время, когда бенгальцам давалась махамантра, они поклонялись различным полубогам, экспансиям Бога, которых они считали за Бога, Богиню, при этом у них может так исторически сложилось, что они привыкли произносить "о" во многих случаях в конце слова (как говорится, окали, не специально, но по привычке), поэтому махамантра им была дана с "о" на конце слов Кришна и Рама, т.к. если бы им тогда дали правильно – с "а", - то могли бы не принять, посчитав, что лучше продолжать поклоняться тем, кому поклонялись, чем переучиваться на "а" и начинать поклоняться новой Личности, т.е. это просто, возможно, была поблажка, дескать, повторяйте хотя бы с "о", будет больше, лучше результат, чем если будете поклоняться полубогам, другим личностям. А на западе, в России она была дана правильно – с "а", - т.к. там такой трудности с оканием не было. Не утверждаю, что это так, просто высказал предположение, почему им была дана махамантра с "о" в словах Кришна и Рама несмотря на то, что в санскрите написано "а" на конце тех слов.

----------


## petrovkin

> Лично я вижу два вопроса всвязи с темой:
>  избавиться от откровенных отклонений и .. уже серьезные тонкости.


Я не против )) Только одно пожелание - после каждого лозунга писать "имхо".

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Прыгнуть выше головы гуру, который повторяет РамО ???


petrovkin, обсуждайте философию воспевания, а не Учителей! Не надо оправдывать свою лень меняться в лучшую сторону. Совершенству вопевания нет предела, и Учителя тоже постоянно работают и улучшаются!!!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пожалуйста, все еще раз перечитайте вот этот момент (вообще начало темы было гораздо более дельное, но так всегда, когда вклиниваются все, кому не лень и начинают писать глупости, приходится игнорировать... это мое давнее решение для таких случаев – вообще не отвечать тем неинициированным преданным, и особенно "анонимам и псевдонимам", кто считают, что они знают больше инициированных), итак:  

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post106968

Есть ошибки в произношении, о которых говорит Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к ШБ 4.13.27, обусловленные национальными  акцентами или невладением санскритом. 

А есть искажение, подстройка под бенгальский стиль. Так что скорее мы наблюдаем сейчас _некую моду_ на такой стиль. Но суть в том, что Шрила Прабхупада останавливал своих учеников, поющих так.  Вот еще, из последних комментариев к статье «Кто такой «Рамо»





> «Что касается пения «Рамо», здесь цитировали Шрилу Прабхупаду: «Не беспокойтесь, Кришна понимает, кого они зовут». Это так, конечно. Например, восточно-европейцы, произносящие святые имена со своими акцентами, говорят, что это для  них естественно, это из сердца* , но это - не то же, что подражание последней модной тенденции. Итак, если преданные  зовут Кришну естественным для себя образом - даже если они глухие, даже если это животные с их лаем, мяуканием или хрюканием - несомненно, Кришна знает: они зовут Его. *Но если преданные подражают новомодному тренду - это для Шрилы Прабхупады неприемлемо*». Nitai dasa on October 26th, 2013
> 
> 
> As for chanting “Ramo”, Praghosa Prabhu quotes Srila Prabhupada saying “don’t worry Krsna knows who they’re calling.” Certainly this is true. Even Eastern Europeans pronounce the holy names with a different accent but they say it naturally from their heart, it is not imitating the latest trend. So devotees calling Krsna in their natural way, even the partially deaf or even animals with their barks, meeoows and grunts – certainly Krsna knows they are calling him. But for devotees wanting to imitate the latest fashion trend - this is unacceptable by Srila Prabhupada. 
> 
> 
> * это как раз насчет русского мягкого «ри» 
> 
> http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11965




Я послушала изначальный бенгальский стиль, 
Hare Krishna Chant (Bengali Kirtan Style) - Sri Himangshu Goswami 




Страшного ничего не услышала, это мелодичное, мягкое исполнение с тем самым национальным "оканьем". Возможно, западные киртании хотят дополнительной мягкости придать своему исполнению? Но получают-то в результате недоумение и чуть ли не бурю возмущения... Нам надо людей с изначальной Маха-мантрой знакомить, а когда вдруг появляется еще и бенгальский акцент в исполнении не-бенгальцев, это немного too much.

У нас конечно Международное Общество сознания Кришны, но к такому миксу мы явно не готовы. По крайней мере, надо предупреждать, мол, сейчас на киртане будем петь как бенгальцы... Только вот вопрос - зачем?

----------


## Расала дас

> Ах какие наши гуру несовершенные, не то что мы ))))


Харе Кришна! 
*petrovkin!* Ваши высказывания полны имперсонализма и невежества. Более того, большинство из них имеют провокационный характер, а методы ведения Вами диалога - не ведические. 
1. *Отсутствие строгих правил в воспевании МАХА-МАНТРЫ означает, что воспевать Её можно в любом месте, в любое время и в любом состоянии, Её воспевание не требует дополнительных церемоний и обрядов.* Вместе с тем, в тех местах, где это правило манифестируется, везде говорится о необходимости воспевать данную МАХА-МАНТРУ и приводится Её текст. К примеру, об этом говорится в "Руководстве к джапа медитации". Ваши попытки ослабить внимание и интерес вайшнавов к чистому звучанию МАХА-МАНТРЫ - попытки деморализовать Миссию Санкиртаны. Я специально перечитал Ваши сообщения в других темах - Вы целенаправленно и старательно тонко критикуете вайшнавизм.
2. Вы никогда не воспевали осознанно. Если бы это было не так, Вы имели бы реальное подтверждение важности личностного, уважительного обращения к Именам Бога. Вероятнее всего, Вы вообще никого не любите, иначе имели бы опыт внимательного отношения к имени собеседника.
3. Вы пишете о каких то эфемерных "МЫ", как к примеру, в сообщении, цитируемом здесь. Отвечайте за себя, не следует стягивать на свой уровень окружающих. *"Ах, какие наши гуру несовершенные, не то что мы"* - Ваша чистая провокация и выдаваемая за действительность иллюзия.
4. В Ведической Культуре прежде, чем вести диалог, бой, бизнес - было принято открыто и честно представляться. Инкогнито вести дела - проявлять неуважение или иметь тайные замыслы. Вы с самого начала, с момента регистрации на Форуме и по сегодняшний день являете пример имперсонального отношения к живым существам - форумчанам, вайшнавам.
5. Пускать/бросать ядовитые стрелы-фразы из-за угла и в спину - подлость.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кстати, здесь под сообщениями есть кнопка "пожаловаться", очень действенная кнопка, ведет к постепенному забаниваю анонимов, тратящих время форумчан.

----------


## petrovkin

> petrovkin, обсуждайте философию воспевания, а не Учителей! Не надо оправдывать свою лень меняться в лучшую сторону. Совершенству вопевания нет предела, и Учителя тоже постоянно работают и улучшаются!!!


Если Вы обсуждаете какую-либо философию, игнорируя духовных учителей, то может быть Вы и не в ИСККОН?

----------


## petrovkin

> ... это мое давнее решение для таких случаев – вообще не отвечать тем неинициированным преданным, и особенно "анонимам и псевдонимам", кто считают, что они знают больше инициированных...


Очень много прояснило ))

Хорошо, пусть инициированные преданные пренебрегают мнением неинициированных, но мнением Прабхупады пренебрегать нельзя!

----------


## petrovkin

> Харе Кришна! 
> *petrovkin!* Ваши высказывания полны имперсонализма и невежества. Более того, большинство из них имеют провокационный характер, а методы ведения Вами диалога - не ведические. 
> 1. *Отсутствие строгих правил в воспевании МАХА-МАНТРЫ означает, что воспевать Её можно в любом месте, в любое время и в любом состоянии, Её воспевание не требует дополнительных церемоний и обрядов.* Вместе с тем, в тех местах, где это правило манифестируется, везде говорится о необходимости воспевать данную МАХА-МАНТРУ и приводится Её текст. К примеру, об этом говорится в "Руководстве к джапа медитации". Ваши попытки ослабить внимание и интерес вайшнавов к чистому звучанию МАХА-МАНТРЫ - попытки деморализовать Миссию Санкиртаны. Я специально перечитал Ваши сообщения в других темах - Вы целенаправленно и старательно тонко критикуете вайшнавизм.
> 2. Вы никогда не воспевали осознанно. Если бы это было не так, Вы имели бы реальное подтверждение важности личностного, уважительного обращения к Именам Бога. Вероятнее всего, Вы вообще никого не любите, иначе имели бы опыт внимательного отношения к имени собеседника.
> 3. Вы пишете о каких то эфемерных "МЫ", как к примеру, в сообщении, цитируемом здесь. Отвечайте за себя, не следует стягивать на свой уровень окружающих. *"Ах, какие наши гуру несовершенные, не то что мы"* - Ваша чистая провокация и выдаваемая за действительность иллюзия.
> 4. В Ведической Культуре прежде, чем вести диалог, бой, бизнес - было принято открыто и честно представляться. Инкогнито вести дела - проявлять неуважение или иметь тайные замыслы. Вы с самого начала, с момента регистрации на Форуме и по сегодняшний день являете пример имперсонального отношения к живым существам - форумчанам, вайшнавам.
> 5. Пускать/бросать ядовитые стрелы-фразы из-за угла и в спину - подлость.


Очень интересно, но НИКАК не подкрепленно цитатами из книг Прабхупады. Ну что-же, имхо так имхо. Уважаю!

----------


## petrovkin

> Кстати, здесь под сообщениями есть кнопка "пожаловаться", очень действенная кнопка, ведет к постепенному забаниваю анонимов, тратящих время форумчан.


Вообще-то, только ВЫ можете тратить свое время. Но это вопрос другой темы. 

Просьба ко всем преданным придерживаться данной темы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Хорошо, пусть инициированные преданные пренебрегают мнением неинициированных, но мнением Прабхупады пренебрегать нельзя!


Инициированные как раз и не пренебрегают, это вы пренебрегаете тем, что Прабхупада останавливал пение с "Рамо", тем, что в книгах есть руководство по чтению санскрита для постепенного возвышения сознания преданных до уровня образованных вайшнавов. Тем, что Шрила Прабхупада основал Вайшнавский университет, чтобы преданные понимали свои горизонты. Тем, что все его книги содержат шлоки на санскрите,  санскрит повторяют все на классах в храмах. 

Если вы думаете, что Прабхупада должен был упомянуть в книгах про все возможные несуразицы, навроде тех, что его первые западные ученики совершали при воспевании, так это не так. Для практических целей существует еще и Фолио, а это огромный объем разговоров с Прабхупадой и лекций, и туда еще пока не все внесено. Поэтому у вас есть для раздумий два случая, когда Прабхупада остановил киртаны. Думайте над этим, может быть до вас наконец дойдет, почему он их остановил.   

Надо применять логику, а не мыслить топорно. Иначе вы пренебрегаете мнением Ачарьи.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шива сказал Парвати: "Скажи Ра, и все грехи уйдут. Скажи Ма и они никогда не смогут вернуться."

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Бхаджаны, выражающие учение Господа Чайтаньи

Гай гора мадхур сваре 

Шри Нама (из "Гитавали").

1 - Припев

гай гора мадхур сваре
харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе
харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе

гай - поет; гора - Господь Гауранга; мадхур - сладким; сваре - голосом; харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе.

Господь Гаурасундара нежным голосом поет: "Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе".

2

грихе тхако, ване тхако, сада хари боле дако,
сукхе духкхе бхуло нако, вадане хари-нам коро ре

грихе - дома; тхако - оставайся; ване - (или) в лесу; тхако - живи; сада - всегда; хари - "Хари!"; боле - громко; дако - воспевай; сукхе - в счастье; духкхе - в горе; бхуло нако - не забывай; вадане - устами; харинам - святое Имя; коро ре - повторять, о!

Домохозяин ты или санньяси, пой неустанно: "Хари! Хари!" Укрась свои уста хари-намой, и ни в радости, ни в горе не переставай петь святое имя.

3

майа-джале баддха хойе, ачхо мичхе каджа лойе
экхона четана пейе, радха-мадхав нам боло ре

майа - иллюзия; джале - в сетях; баддха - запутавшимся; хойе - став; ачхо - ты стал; мичхе - бессмысленым; каджа - трудом; лойе - занят; экхона - теперь; четана - сознание; пейе - обретя; радха - Радхи; мадхав - Мадхавы; нам - святое Имя; боло ре - пой же.

Ты запутался в сетях майи, и тяжкий бессмысленный труд - твой удел. Теперь же, когда ты получил тело человека и наделен полным сознанием, пой имена Радхи-Мадхавы.

4

дживана хоило шеша, на бхаджиле хришикеша
бхактивинодопадеша, экбар нам-расе мато ре

джавана - жизнь; хоило - может быть; шеша - окончена; на - не; бхаджиле - поклонялся; хришикеша - Господу чувств; бхактивинодо - Бхактивиноды; падеша - совет; экбар - хотя бы раз; нам-расе - нектарным вкусом Имени; мато ре - стань опьяненным, о!

Жизнь твоя может оборваться в любой момент, а ты не служил  еще Повелителю чувств, Хришикеше. Послушайся же совета Бхактивинода Тхакура - хоть раз вкуси нектар святого имени!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если Вы обсуждаете какую-либо философию, игнорируя духовных учителей, то может быть Вы и не в ИСККОН?


Вам уже несколько раз ответили, что ученики могут проверять гуру на предмет соответствия шастрам, и есть рекомендации, как ученики должен вести себя при этом. В GBC на случай разногласий с шастрами есть специальный комитет - Sastric Advisory Commission, и там рассматриваются даже и не только книги Шрилы Прабхупады, а всей парампары. Вам это о чем-то говорит или нет? У вас образования, я извиняюсь, достаточно, чтобы вообще понимать предмет разговора? Откуда у вас страх и непонимание, что гуру тоже, увы, могут ошибаться? Просто есть этикет, как ученики должны вести себя при этом.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Махарадж ответил, что РамО в Махамантре - это бенгальский стиль. Тут же Махарадж сделал замечание, что он в последнее время в киртанах старается петь РамА.


Спасибо за ваш пост. Это хоть как-то обнадеживает.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Произнося ведические мантры, брахманы должны правильно расставлять ударения и выдерживать правильную интонацию, что само по себе является наукой. Правильное произношение санскритских слов, образующих мантру, — залог ее действенности. Современные брахманы не могут похвастаться идеальным знанием санскрита, к тому же они недостаточно чистоплотны в своей повседневной жизни. Однако повторение мантры Харе Кришна приносит то же благо, что и совершение жертвоприношений. Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат". (ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий)

The combination of the mantra and Sanskrit words must be chanted with the right pronunciation, otherwise it will not be successful. In this age the brahmanas are neither well versed in the Sanskrit language nor very pure in practical life. But by chanting the Hare Krsna mantra one can attain the highest benefit of sacrificial performances. Even if the Hare Krsna mantra is not chanted properly, it still has so much potency that the chanter gains the effect.
SB 4.13.27

>>> Ref. VedaBase => SB 4.13.27

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мнения модераторов немного разделились по поводу того, исчерпала себя тема или нет. Прежде чем писать что-то от себя, прочитайте всю тему и, возможно, что кто-то уже написал это до вас. Повторения лишь увеличивают объем, не прибавляя нового смысла. Учитывайте этот момент.

----------


## petrovkin

> Вам уже несколько раз ответили, что ученики могут проверять гуру на предмет соответствия шастрам...


Т.е. ученик гуру могут проверять, а неинициированные преданные инициированных нет - парадокс.

Предлагаю вести дискуссию на основе наставлений Прабхупады.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Т.е. ученик гуру могут проверять, а неинициированные преданные инициированных нет - парадокс.
> 
> Предлагаю вести дискуссию на основе наставлений Прабхупады.


Уважаемый petrovkin,есть ли у Вас,лично,какие-то примеры из книг,писем,или наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады,где он лично говорил (проговорил,пропел),что нужно повторять(в джапе),или воспевать(в киртане) РамО,или КришнА? Будем Вам очень благодарны если Вы все это здесь разместите.

----------


## petrovkin

> Уважаемый petrovkin,есть ли у Вас,лично,какие-то примеры из книг,писем,или наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады,где он лично говорил (проговорил,пропел),что нужно повторять(в джапе),или воспевать(в киртане) РамО,или КришнА? Будем Вам очень благодарны если Вы все это здесь разместите.


ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий.


Это уже обсуждалось http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post106968
Смиренная просьба прислушиваться к замечаниям администратора  .......Повторения лишь увеличивают объем, не прибавляя нового смысла. Учитывайте этот момент http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109283
Здесь не война,а попытка собрать различные факты по этой теме,выяснить, почему Шрила Прабхупада сказал,что РамО разрушает наше движение.Сперва была статья Расала прабху #1 (еще в 2011 году),а потом проявилось это высказывание Шрилы Прабхупады http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...=1#post101360.Вот и пытаемся все это связать воедино.

И потом,а почему бы и не поговорить о Святом Имени под разными углами зрения? Приводя,разумеется,доводы от Гуру,Шастр и Садху.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий.


 Видимо, все увидели так сказать саму "область определения" этого момента:
* Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат".*
_
 Можно еще раз с разных сторон это вкратце подчеркнуть.
Например, "можно 500 жизней читать мантру". Или с другой стороны: можно петь и не махамантру вообще, а "дай мне господь Ра пирожков и денгег побольше ма". Последнее вполне соответствует той формулировке, о чем говорили Ачарьи (даже если будут слова между слогами).

Проблема в избирательности видения. Когда одну сторону видят, а другие по этому же (любому) вопросу - не видят.
Когда одни слова Ачарьи как доказательство берут, а противоположные его высказывания - просто не видят. Это я "путем страуса" называю.

Нет, тот, кто серьезен - должен взять все высказывания Авторитетов со всех сторон, и - суметь пояснить их непротиворечие в отношении такогото вопроса в такойто ситуации в такоето время.

 Приводить отдельные высказывания, не видя и других, совсем других - это никак не философия и не выяснение истины этого вопроса.
 И видно все в обсуждениях: если кто даже не собирается рассматривать "обратные Цитаты". Вот он весь, как на ладони..
 :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Произнося ведические мантры, брахманы должны правильно расставлять ударения и выдерживать правильную интонацию, что само по себе является наукой. Правильное произношение санскритских слов, образующих мантру, — залог ее действенности. Современные брахманы не могут похвастаться идеальным знанием санскрита, к тому же они недостаточно чистоплотны в своей повседневной жизни. 
> Однако повторение мантры Харе Кришна приносит то же благо, что и совершение жертвоприношений. Сила этой мантры столь велика, что *даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества*, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат". (ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий)


Ошибка-это ошибка. Но когда человек на основании шастр и наставлений Ачарьев увидел, в чем его ошибка, он должен *приложить усилия*, чтобы ее не совершать.
Но, если он продолжает совершать эту "ошибку" осознанно, то это уже называется осознанное пренебрежение наставлениями.

Интересно было бы еще глубже разобрать этот комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады! Есть у кого-то варианты?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна, уважаемы преданные. Мое почтение.
> 
> *Около полугода назад я задал вопрос о 'РамО' Говинде Махараджу.* 
> 
> Поскольку, к тому времени этой ветки я не читал, вопрос мой был задан чисто из любопытства, вне контекста отклонений. 
> Простой ответ полностью удовлетворил мое любопытство, поэтому углубляться я не стал.
> 
> Махарадж ответил, что РамО в Махамантре - это бенгальский стиль. Тут же Махарадж сделал замечание,
>  что* он в последнее время в киртанах старается петь РамА.*


Замечательный пример работы над ошибками для нас!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Ошибка-это ошибка. Но когда человек на основании шастр и наставлений Ачарьев увидел, в чем его ошибка, он должен *приложить усилия*, чтобы ее не совершать.
> Но, если он продолжает совершать эту "ошибку" осознанно, то это уже называется осознанное пренебрежение наставлениями.
> 
> Интересно было бы еще глубже разобрать этот комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады! Есть у кого-то варианты?


Для начала нужно хотя бы признать,что ОШИБКИ есть))) На разных,причем уровнях.Ведь ШБ для парамахамс написан.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Для начала нужно хотя бы признать,что ОШИБКИ есть))) На разных,причем уровнях.Ведь ШБ для парамахамс написан.


Да, значит, мы не должны сильно удивляться чужим (и своим) ошибкам...

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Да, значит, мы не должны сильно удивляться чужим (и своим) ошибкам...


Конечно!!!Джай!!!  Просто продолжать.Вопрос действительно выеденного яйца не стоит.Вернуть А вместо О (кому речевой аппарат позволяет,конечно).Вопрос одной секунды.

Известная истроия.когда Шрила Прабхупада разгневался на учеников во время ягьи ( речь о не правильно приготовленных фруктах),а простой хиппи ему посоветовал просто Мантру повторять.И он смиренно стал это делать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если неофиты начнут критиковать более старших преданных, за то, что те по их мнению, что-то делают неправильно, то это прежде всего создаст проблемы в духовной жизни самих этих неофитов. Видел это много раз. Поэтому нужно быть очень осторожным в своих оценках, не торопиться с выводами, даже если прочитали какие-то цитаты. Вырванные из контекста цитаты часто используют в своих целях, пытаясь оправдать свое критиканство.  :smilies: 

Шри Кришна - не формалист, Ему гораздо важнее искренность, чем правильное произношение Маха Мантры. (Это однако не означает, что нужно специально неправильно произносить Мантру). Но если пракрита-бхакта идеально произносит Махамантру, но делает это механически, то Шри Кришна будет гораздо меньше доволен таким повторением Мантры, чем в случае если преданный более высокого уровня произносит Святое Имя с искренним чувством, но пусть с какими-то изъянами в произношении. Так что я настоятельно рекомендую (основываясь на богатом опыте) начинающим преданным избегать критиканства, лучше работайте над своими проблемами, чем пытаться судить о том, правильно или неправильно повторяют Святое Имя гораздо более старшие вайшнавы, а особенно духовные учителя.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Иной раз читаешь чьи-то критические высказывания, особенно в адрес духовных учителей, и так и хочется сказать этому "борцу за чистоту": "Ты бы начал принципы для начала соблюдать, а потом уж брался выступать".  :sed:  А то регулярно становятся достоянием общественности неприглядные факты из жизни то одного, то другого "интернет-борца за чистоту". У меня есть опыт, что те, кто очень любят критиковать других, как правило имеют серьезные проблемы в собственной духовной  и обычной жизни. Иной  жен бросал с детьми не раз, иной регулирующие принципы нарушает регулярно,  иной обманывает преданных на деньги и т.д. и т.п. Но в интернете такие персонажи берутся всех учить уму-разуму. Поразительно. Это так, к слову, для заметки. Делюсь опытом. Уже немало видел примеров этому. Надеюсь, никто на свой счет это не примет. Но если примет, значит есть причина.  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Иной раз читаешь чьи-то критические высказывания, особенно в адрес духовных учителей, и так и хочется сказать этому "борцу за чистоту": "Ты бы начал принципы для начала соблюдать, а потом уж брался выступать".  А то регулярно становятся достоянием общественности неприглядные факты из жизни то одного, то другого "интернет-борца за чистоту". У меня есть опыт, что те, кто очень любят критиковать других, как правило имеют серьезные проблемы в собственной духовной  и обычной жизни. Иной  жен бросал с детьми не раз, иной регулирующие принципы нарушает регулярно,  иной обманывает преданных на деньги и т.д. и т.п. Но в интернете такие персонажи берутся всех учить уму-разуму. Поразительно. Это так, к слову, для заметки. Делюсь опытом. Уже немало видел примеров этому. Надеюсь, никто на свой счет это не примет. Но если примет, значит есть причина.


Нам в этой теме интересен другой опыт.Что значит это высказывание Шрилы Прабхупады...кто этот РамО? Может Вы своим проницательным духовным видением поможете нам понять смысл?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Нам в этой теме интересен другой опыт.Что значит это высказывание Шрилы Прабхупады...кто этот РамО? Может Вы своим проницательным духовным видением поможете нам понять смысл?


Нет. Оставлю это вам.  :smilies: 

Мой духовный учитель никогда не повторяет и не поет "Рамо", я тоже повторяю и пою "Рама". Поэтому для меня это не актуально.  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Нет. Оставлю это вам. 
> 
> Мой духовный учитель никогда не повторяет "Рамо", я тоже повторяю "Рама". Поэтому для меня это не актуально.


Я понимаю пикантность ситуации (я не о джапе,а о воспевании).А можете спросить у Вашего Гуру Махараджа про эту тему? Вы ведь часто с ним контактируете.Похоже это высказывание Шрилы Прабхупады не все знают.Может и к воспеванию у многих отношение изменится?  Ведь гуру это и ученик одновременно.В дальнейшем Ваш бесценный опыт стал бы достоянием истории ИСККОН.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я понимаю пикантность ситуации (я не о джапе,а о воспевании).А можете спросить у Вашего Гуру Махараджа про эту тему? Вы ведь часто с ним контактируете.Похоже это высказывание Шрилы Прабхупады не все знают.Может и к воспеванию у многих отношение изменится?


Никакой пикантности нет. 

А историю эту действительно знают очень немногие. Да и нет полной уверенности в ней, по большому счету ( не хочу этим никогда оскорбить, это просто констатация факта). В любом случае, все самые важные наставления Шрилы Прабхупады содержатся в его книгах. Частные беседы с учениками тоже важны, конечно, но они больше подверженны влиянию  места, времени и обстоятельств, а также зависят  от особенностей ученика. Личные отношения между духовным учителем и его учеником имеют свои нюансы.  :smilies:  Если другие ученики Шрилы Прабхупады не слышали от него подобных наставлений насчет "Рамо", то совсем не обязательно что они, услышав, что в интернете поместили какую-то историю с чьих-то слов, сразу примут ее как наставление.  :smilies:  Духовный учитель может разным ученикам говорить диаметрально противоположные вещи, учитывая уровень того или иного ученика, и то, что тому нужно услышать в тот или иной момент. Это дело такое.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Историю эту действительно знают очень немногие. Да и нет полной уверенности в ней, по большому счету ( не хочу этим никогда оскорбить, это просто констатация факта). В любом случае, все самые важные наставления Шрилы Прабхупады содержатся в его книгах. Частные беседы с учениками тоже важны, конечно, но они больше подверженны влиянию  места, времени и обстоятельств, а также зависят  от особенностей ученика. Личные отношения между духовным учителем и его учеником имеют свои нюансы.  Если другие ученики Шрилы Прабхупады не слышали от него подобных наставлений насчет "Рамо", то совсем не обязательно что они, услышав, что в интернете поместили какую-то историю с чьих-то слов, сразу примут ее как наставление.  Духовный учитель может разным ученикам говорить диаметрально противоположные вещи, учитывая уровень того или иного ученика, и то, что тому нужно услышать в тот или иной момент. Это дело такое.


Это понятно,что не сразу все примут.Но слишком велика цена вопроса.А как можно в ДжиБиСи обратиться с этим вопросом? Чисто технически.Ну вот обсуждают же они вопрос о том пить молоко,или не пить http://news.iskcon.org/european-lead...o-drink,4137/.Может,по ходу, и о мантре нам растолкуют (с учетом всплывших обстоятельств)?
Да и книги ,вроде.мы читаем.Не видно в них что бы Шрила Прабхупада писАл РамО,или КришнА (только по отношению к Драупади).Да и не поет он так нигде и не проговаривает (в теме ссылки есть на воспевание и произношение).Может он и не мечтал,что мы можем под словом ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО подразумевать что-то другое,кроме И грамматически правильного произношения (есть же запись,где он говорит,что с грамматической точки зрения это-так)? Из истории мы знаем много моментов,что что-то где-то искажалось и изменялось со временем.Не хочется опять на грабли.

Здесь вот Вы заметили ошибку и указали авторам http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109250
А мы заметили в другом случае.Хотим знать в чем проблема.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Еще не мешает уточнить у своих наставников и духовных учителей, нужно ли именно вам заниматься этим делом. Особенно в том, что касается старших вайшнавов, уточните у своих Гуру, стоит ли вам пытаться исправлять их или вообще писать о том, что они, по вашему мнению, что-то делают неправильно.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Еще не мешает уточнить у своих наставников и духовных учителей, нужно ли именно вам заниматься этим делом. Особенно в том, что касается старших вайшнавов, уточните у своих Гуру, стоит ли вам пытаться исправлять их или вообще писать о том, что они, по вашему мнению, что-то делают неправильно.


Ангира Муни ,как только узнал об этой теме,он воскликнул...... но это же лишит людей веры в гуру!
Звонил Ачьютатме......он сказал,примерно,как и Вы........разным-разные наставления.Но я ответил,что если Шрила Прабхупада кому-то лично говорил повторяй Харе Кришна,то мы не должны сомневаться,что это-наставления И для всех.Далее.Обращался к слуге своего Гуру Экачакре прабху.Он сказал,что ничего подобного от Гуру Махараджа не слышал.Выясню при личной встрече.Спрашиваю у Вас.Вам все равно.
Вся проблема в том,что хочется,придя в храм,учавствовать в авторитетном процессе,а не подпевать непонятно какому бхакте,непонятно чему следующему,да еще и поющего Мантру не такую,какой я ее вижу в наших книгах.Теперь, с учетом ознакомившихся с этой темой,я подозреваю.что не я один буду такой.Понимаете масштаб происходящего?Во что это может вылиться?Или будем уподобляться маленьким детям,которые съев конфету,прячут в руке бумажку и думают,что родители ничего не узнают?

А на счет мне,или не мне,я не переживаю.Наверняка появится какой-нить авторитетный Саньяси,который через несколько лет подхватит эту идею и сделает так,как хотел Шрила Прабхупада.Остается ждать,кто вдохновится.По-любому вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде)))

----------


## Aniruddha das

А вы так сразу уверены, что вы точно правы, в своем желании  всех поправить?  И что именно вам нужно эти заниматься? Кто из старших вас просил этим заняться? Вы сначала получите ответ на этот вопрос у своего гуру, а зачем начинайте биться в истерике в интернете, если действительно это "так ужасно, что весь ИСККОН вот-вот рухнет и небо упадет на Землю".  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А вы так сразу уверены, что вы точно правы, в своем желании  всех поправить?  И что именно вам нужно эти заниматься? Кто из старших вас просил этим заняться? Вы сначала получите ответ на этот вопрос у своего гуру, а зачем начинайте биться в истерике в интернете, если действительно это "так ужасно, что весь ИСККОН вот-вот рухнет и небо упадет на Землю".


В первую очередь это важно для меня.Я не обременен какими-либо постами и местами в иерархии.И слава Богу.Потому могу так свободно говорить об этом.В этом,наверное,моя удача.Есть мантра,есть книги.Следовать им,или переписывать историю-выбор каждого.Пусть переживают те,кто дорожит положением и репутацией.Наверное так.Или я в тамагуне?)))
Но мы как-то уже перешли на личности.что не соответствует заданной теме.Анирудха прабху,просьба,найдите мантру в книгах Харе КришнА,и Харе РамО.Записи,или видео.где ачарья воспевает.или проговаривает так .как не проговаривал и не воспевал.Я успокоюсь и тему закроем.Харе КрИшна (KRSNA)!

----------


## Aniruddha das

А как насчет того, чтобы сначала у своего Гуру прояснить эту тему? Или для вас интернет-форум заменяет Гуру?  :smilies:    Вот это (непринятие авторитета Гуру и других старших преданных), на мой взгляд гораздо большая проблема, чем то, что кто-то как вам кажется, неправильно произносит "Рама".

Если ученику что-то неясно, он обращается к своему Гуру и принимает тот ответ, который дает Гуру. Вот что надо было давно сделать всем тем, кто так сильно озаботился этой проблемой с "Рамо" - обратиться к своим Гуру за разъяснением, а не устраивать митинги в интернете.  :smilies:  Но мы же такие независимые, без постов и иерархий.  :smilies:  (Кстати, некоторые считают, что "посты" в ИСККОН - чуть ли не признак "падшего положения", судя по тому с какой чуть ли ни ликованием говорится  о своей "необремененности" служением, интересно, что на это сказал бы Шрила Прабхупада, который хотел, чтобы его последователи брали ответственность за его миссию.) Куда там. По моему мнению, именно это подрывает ИСККОН, а не то, что кто-то произносит "Рамо".

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А как насчет того, чтобы сначала у своего Гуру прояснить эту тему? Или для вас интернет-форум заменяет Гуру?    Вот это (непринятие авторитета Гуру и других старших преданных), на мой взгляд гораздо большая проблема, чем то, что кто-то как вам кажется, неправильно произносит "Рама".
> 
> Если ученику что-то неясно, он обращается к своему Гуру и принимает тот ответ, который дает Гуру. Вот что надо было давно сделать всем тем, кто так сильно озаботился этой проблемой с "Рамо" - обратиться к своим Гуру за разъяснением, а не устраивать митинги в интернете.  Но мы же такие независимые, без постов и иерархий.  (Кстати, некоторые считают, что "посты" в ИСККОН - чуть ли не признак "падшего положения", судя по тому с какой чуть ли ни ликованием говорится  о своей "необремененности" служением, интересно, что на это сказал бы Шрила Прабхупада, который хотел, чтобы его последователи брали ответственность за его миссию.) Куда там. По моему мнению, именно это подрывает ИСККОН, а не то, что кто-то произносит "Рамо".


Интересный Вы,прабху.То Вы обвиняете кого-то в инициативе.То Вы приводите пример того,что Прабхупада сказал что бы его последователи брали ответственность за его миссию.Может быть иногда полезно слушать семинары про Гуру таттву?Определитесь как-то уж.Просьба,еще раз,не отклоняйтесь от темы.Давайте без сантиментов.Это не самый лучший способ выяснить суть вопроса.Пока от Вас только эмоциональные заявления.
Разные гуру уже выступили с разъяснениями.Это Ч Ч Ч прабху (видео),это Локанатха Свами.это Бхакти Бринга говинда Свами.Пишите сюде ответ Вашего гуру.Равно,как и те,кто хочет узнать об этом у других махараджей.В чем проблема-то? Принцип гуру один.Даже проститутка может стать гуру.Не стоит пренебрегать разными мнениями.Есть разные гуру.В конце концов есть Чайтья гуру в сердце любого,даже неофита.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вот вы и задайте вопрос своему Гуру, насчет этой темы, прежде чем начинать такую активность в интернете. А то немало сейчас есть людей, которые вдруг решили, что им надо бороться за "чистоту ИСККОН".  :smilies:  Как правило дальше шума в интернете дело не идет у этих борцов.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вот вы и задайте вопрос своему Гуру, насчет этой темы, прежде чем начинать такую активность в интернете. А то немало сейчас есть людей, которые вдруг решили, что им надо бороться за "чистоту ИСККОН".  Как правило дальше шума в интернете дело не идет у этих борцов.


Но мы как-то уже перешли на личности.что не соответствует заданной теме.Анирудха прабху,просьба,найдите мантру в книгах Харе КришнА,и Харе РамО.Записи,или видео.где ачарья воспевает.или проговаривает так .как не проговаривал и не воспевал.Я успокоюсь и тему закроем.Харе КрИшна (KRSNA)! Спокойной ночи,прабхуджи.Пусть Вам приснится Рама)))

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Но мы как-то уже перешли на личности.что не соответствует заданной теме.Анирудха прабху,просьба,найдите мантру в книгах Харе КришнА,и Харе РамО.Записи,или видео.где ачарья воспевает.или проговаривает так .как не проговаривал и не воспевал.Я успокоюсь и тему закроем.Харе КрИшна (KRSNA)! Спокойной ночи,прабхуджи.Пусть Вам приснится Рама)))


Просто обратитесь к своему Гуру с этим вопросом, и не надо ничего выдумывать.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Просто обратитесь к своему Гуру с этим вопросом, и не надо ничего выдумывать.


Я спросил.......это описано в одном из постов.Кто не понял,я не виноват.Или Вы думаете,что Гуру скажет что-то,что противоречит Шриле Прабхупаде?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я спросил.......это описано в одном из постов.Кто не понял,я не виноват.Или Вы думаете,что Гуру скажет что-то,что противоречит Шриле Прабхупаде?


Что же вам ответил Гуру? А то мне недосуг перечитывать 30 страниц.

----------


## petrovkin

> Видимо, все увидели так сказать саму "область определения" этого момента:
> * Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат".*_
>  Можно еще раз с разных сторон это вкратце подчеркнуть.
> Например, "можно 500 жизней читать мантру". Или с другой стороны: можно петь и не махамантру вообще, а "дай мне господь Ра пирожков и денгег побольше ма". Последнее вполне соответствует той формулировке, о чем говорили Ачарьи (даже если будут слова между слогами).
> Проблема в избирательности видения. Когда одну сторону видят, а другие по этому же (любому) вопросу - не видят.
> Когда одни слова Ачарьи как доказательство берут, а противоположные его высказывания - просто не видят. Это я "путем страуса" называю.
> Нет, тот, кто серьезен - должен взять все высказывания Авторитетов со всех сторон, и - суметь пояснить их непротиворечие в отношении такогото вопроса в такойто ситуации в такоето время.
>  Приводить отдельные высказывания, не видя и других, совсем других - это никак не философия и не выяснение истины этого вопроса.
>  И видно все в обсуждениях: если кто даже не собирается рассматривать "обратные Цитаты". Вот он весь, как на ладони..


По-моему, все просто: если СТАРАТЬСЯ неправильно повторять - то это плохо (№1 - история с Вишнуджаной Свами). Если же оно само так получается из-за строения рта и акцента, то проблем нет НИКАКИХ (№2 - цитата ШБ).

Вообще, для нас цитаты из книг Прабхупады имеют преимущество над личными наставлениями, данными им кому-то другому. Поэтому, мы можем только размышлять над тем, в каких случаях работает наставление №1 (свой вариант я дал выше). Иначе, это попытка стать умней Прабхупады.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## petrovkin

Мне иногда слышится РамО, а Прабхупада молчит....

----------


## Radesa das

Я спрашивал у многих учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, (тут в Нью раман Рети у них самая большая община в Америке) насчет истории с Вишнуджаной Свами. Все в один голос говорят, что такого не может быть и что Шрила Прабхупада никогда такого бы ему не сказал.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Еще один фактор в пользу правильного произношения.




Поэтому некоторым и безразлично (ввиду их гуна-кармы) какой звук произносится.Но Мантра по-любому окажет влияние,т.к она трансцендентна.Но для тех.кто понимает о чем речь-интересный довод.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Юдхиштхиранатх Прабху, я так и не услышал, что вам сказал ваш Гуру на вопрос насчет Рамо? Просто это важно. Если вам ваш Гуру сказал, что нужно вам свою жизнь посвятить тому, чтобы всем преданным объяснять, что повторяя Рамо они разрушают ИСККОН, это одно, а если такого наставления нет, то это уже другая история.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я спрашивал у многих учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, (тут в Нью раман Рети у них самая большая община в Америке) насчет истории с Вишнуджаной Свами. Все в один голос говорят, что такого не может быть и что Шрила Прабхупада никогда такого бы ему не сказал.


Да, заставляет задуматься. Похоже эта история про то, что Вишнуджане Свами Шрила Прабхупада якобы сказал, что он разрушает ИСККОН произнося Рамо, не может использоваться как серьезный аргумент. Вишнуджана Свами уже нам не сможет подтвердить ее подлинность.  :sed:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Да, заставляет задуматься. Похоже эта история про то, что Вишнуджане Свами Шрила Прабхупада якобы сказал, что он разрушает ИСККОН произнося Рамо, не может использоваться как серьезный аргумент. Вишнуджана Свами уже нам не сможет подтвердить ее подлинность.


Еслы Вы так легко ведетесь на чьи-то ,ни чем не подтвержденные слухи,мало того,еще и начинаете их продвигать,то и мне тогда поверьте на слово (что мне сказал мой гуру).Не вижу смысла что-то серъезно с Вами обсуждать.

И еще в добавок к аспекту образности.Хотя могут сказать ну не наша сампрадайя,или этого Шрила Прабхупада не разъяснял,но пытливым и желающим научно разобраться http://youtu.be/MprbY2VoNFo
А поскольку санскрит(на которм дана Махамантра) и русский очень схожи,то разумные поймут о принципе ,который заключен *И*  в правильном произношении.
А кому это не важно,тот получит свой, ЖЕЛАЕМЫЙ результат.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада несколько раз высказывался насчет всяких глупостей, которые преданные оправдывают фразой "Прабхупада сказал". В одном письме он написал:

I never said there should be no more marriage. By all means legally you can get married. How can I object? They misunderstand me. Unless it is there from me in writing, there are so many things that "Prabhupada said."
Letter to Omkara -- Vrindaban 2 September, 1975

Я никогда не говорил, что не должно быть больше браков. Вы обязательно должны официально зарегистрировать свой брак. Как я могу быть против этого? Они неправильно понимают меня. Это должно быть мной написано, а иначе есть так много всего "Прабхупада сказал". 

Письмо Омкаре - Вриндаван, 02.09.1975

----------


## Aniruddha das

Еще цитата из письма Шрилы Прабхупады:

..just like in our ISKCON there are so many false things: "Prabhupada said this, Prabhupada said that."

...как у нас в нашем ИСККОН есть столько ложных заявлений: "Прабхупада сказал то, Прабхупада сказал это".

Letter to Krsnadasa -- Vrindaban 7 November, 1972

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Еслы Вы так легко ведетесь на чьи-то ,ни чем не подтвержденные слухи,мало того,еще и начинаете их продвигать,то и мне тогда поверьте на слово (что мне сказал мой гуру).Не вижу смысла что-то серъезно с Вами обсуждать.
> 
> И еще в добавок к аспекту образности.Хотя могут сказать ну не наша сампрадайя,или этого Шрила Прабхупада не разъяснял,но пытливым и желающим научно разобраться http://youtu.be/MprbY7VoNFo


Вишнуджаны Свами с нами нет. Он ничего подтвердить или опровергнуть нам не сможет. А вы здесь, и мы можем у вас лично узнать, что вам сказал Гуру. Я пока не услышал, что вам сказал ваш Гуру на эту тему. Так сложно повторить это для общего блага? Вы же об общем благе беспокоитесь, верно?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вишнуджаны Свами с нами нет. Он ничего подтвердить или опровергнуть нам не сможет. А вы здесь, и мы можем у вас лично узнать, что вам сказал Гуру. Я пока не услышал, что вам сказал ваш Гуру на эту тему. Так сложно повторить это для общего блага? Вы же об общем благе беспокоитесь, верно?


Пока и от Вас не получено ссылок на какие-то факты повторения Шрилой Прабхупадой РамО и КришнА.Будьте последовательны в своих заявлениях.Если нет доводов,то по ведическому этикету Вы должны принять доводы оппонента.А приняв,Вы сможете получить и требуемое.Не устраивайте тут базар.......супермодератор.Вы сами нарушаете правила форума.Этим самым пытаясь увести тему в совершенно другое русло.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Юдхиштхирантах Прабху, вы может и в "русские веды" верите?  Раз используетекак аргумент всякие спекуляции по поводу значений русских букв. Некоторые даже верят, что санскрит произошел от русского языка, и потому родина Ариев в Поволжье.  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Пока и от Вас не получено ссылок на какие-то факты повторения Шрилой Прабхупадой РамО и КришнА.Будьте последовательны в своих заявлениях.Если нет доводов,то по ведическому этикету Вы должны принять доводы оппонента.А приняв,Вы сможете получить и требуемое.


Мне просто хотелось бы узнать, спрашивали ли вы своего Гуру насчет этой истории с Рамо и если да, что ваш Гуру Махарадж вам сказал?  

Ученик, если ему что-то непонятно, или вызывает вопросы, должен обращаться к своему Гуру за разъяснениями. В книгах Шрила Прабхупада нигде не пишет, что если кто-то произносит Рамо, он разрушает наше Движение. Зато он пишет: "Однако повторение мантры Харе Кришна приносит то же благо, что и совершение жертвоприношений. Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат". (ШБ 4.13.27 комментарий)

Отсюда законный вопрос, почему вы так уверены, что повторение "Рамо" несет разрушительный эффект? Просто потому, что прочитали непроверенную историю в интернете?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Юдхиштхирантах Прабху, вы может и в "русские веды" верите?  Раз используетекак аргумент всякие спекуляции по поводу значений русских букв. Некоторые даже верят, что санскрит произошел от русского языка, и потому родина Ариев в Поволжье.


Может кто-то и верит.Для нас же есть инфо.что из дыхания Верховной Личности Бога.Вы для меня ликбез хотите устроить? Я сам даю лекции по Бхакти программ.Успокойтесь.С этим у меня все нормально.
А если Вы ДЕЛИТЕ.русские ,индийские.то это показывает Ваш .соответствующий уровень знаний в этом вопросе. 




Или Вы теперь опять будете спрашивать а когда Чайтанье Чандре его гуру говорил рассказывать о русскихз Ведах?

----------


## Расала дас

> Но мы как-то уже перешли на личности...


Да, не легко Вам приходится, дорогой друг! Но наберитесь терпения. Я уверен: Вы всё правильно понимаете и делаете, просто некоторым необходимо больше времени... 

...Как много хотелось бы написать в этой теме, столько транцендентных открытий осуществилось, как много реализаций и даров обрелось за последние семь-шесть лет её обсуждения и практики воспевания МАХА-МАНТРЫ такой, какая Она есть, но вижу - не время ещё. Аргументов приведено достаточно, плоды - для проницательных практиков. 
Воспевайте, дорогой, как Господь в сердце Вам открывает, радуйте Его, служите и радуйтесь. Один санньяси недавно сказал: ты не можешь никого заставить следовать. Правильно сказал! Вайшнавы, которые действительно со слезами на глазах, от всего сердца, просят Шри Кришну явить Его Чистое Святое Имя - сами легко найдут Его в этой теме.     

И пусть Вам приснится Рама, счастливый и улыбающийся!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Меня просто интересует, на чем основана ваша уже целая философия, что "повторение "Рамо" приносит ужасные беды"? 

Как я уже говорил, я лично никогда не повторял или пел "Рамо" и сам считаю, что нужно произносит "Рама", но также не встречал утверждений в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, что повторение "Рамо" - причина всех проблем, как вы неоднократно здесь писали.  Понимаете? Хотя привел вам цитату из книги Шрилы Прабхупады, где ясно говорится, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют могущества Харе Кришна Махамантры. 

Хочу просто прояснить, что является основой этой новой философии и крестового похода против "неверных, которые поют Рамо".  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Благодарю.Расала прабху! Все что мы делаем и говори это все по милости наших Гуру Махараджей.А тот,кто не знает Гуру-таттву........можно только сожалеть.
И тот,кто нарушает резолюцию ДжиБиСи о положении Шрилы Прабхупады,тот в свое время пожнет плоды своего своеволия.У нас уже видете ли на первом месте мнение гуру,а ШПр на втором.Да уж.Чудесны деяния Твои,Господи)))!!!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Может кто-то и верит.Для нас же есть инфо.что из дыхания Верховной Личности Бога.Вы для меня ликбез хотите устроить? Я сам даю лекции по Бхакти программ.Успокойтесь.С этим у меня все нормально.
> А если Вы ДЕЛИТЕ.русские ,индийские.то это показывает Ваш .соответствующий уровень знаний в этом вопросе. 
> 
> 
> 
> Или Вы теперь опять будете спрашивать а когда Чайтанье Чандре его гуру говорил рассказывать о русских Ведах?


Я спрашиваю Вас.  Если для вас "русские веды" очень важная тема, это ваша проблема. К философии Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху русские веды никакого отношения не имеют. ТО, что вы приводите в качестве аргумента что-то связанное с русскими ведами, лично для меня скорее контр-аргумент. 

Я вам задал конкретный вопрос: спрашивали ли вы своего Гуру по поводу истории про Рамо? Подтвердил ли он вам, что повторение Рамо приносит большой вред? Вы все уходите от ответа на этот вопрос.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Благодарю.Расала прабху! Все что мы делаем и говори это все по милости наших Гуру Махараджей.А тот,кто не знает Гуру-таттву........можно только сожалеть.
> И тот,кто нарушает резолюцию ДжиБиСи о положении Шрилы Прабхупады,тот в свое время пожнет плоды своего своеволия.У нас уже видете ли на первом месте мнение гуру,а ШПр на втором.Да уж.Чудесны деяния Твои,Господи)))!!!


Опять , на мой взгляд, демагогия, вместо ответа на простой вопрос, что сказал вам ваш Гуру по этому поводу?   :smilies: 

Мы изучаем наставления Шрилы Прабхупады под руководством Гуру, а не независимо. И мы должны у своего Гуру уточнять, правильно ли мы поняли то или иное наставление Шрилы Прабхупады. Потому что есть, к сожалению, немало примеров, как вырванные из контекста цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады используют для обоснования разных отклонений и ересей. Поэтому нужен живой наставник, представитель Шрилы Прабхупады, который может прояснить всё.

При этом, объясняю в очередной раз, я лично только за правильное повторение, просто хочу понять, на чем основана вера в то, что повторение Рамо приносит разрушительный эффект?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> При этом, объясняю в очередной раз, я лично только за правильное повторение, просто хочу понять, на чем основана вера в то, что повторение Рамо приносит разрушительный эффект?


Вот и давайте выяснять.Здесь приведено уже достаточно тех,или иных доводов.Решить должны Вы сами,что для Вас приемлимо.Следуя, по выбранному Вами ,Вы получите ЖЕЛАЕМЫЙ результат.Вам же Ваш Гуре не давал прямых указаний на это тему.Но Вы сделали соответствующие выводы(я не повторяю так ).Почему Вы требуете от других другого? На каком основании?Вам что Ваш гуру дал наставления спросить у меня об этом?Назвал меня.как конкретную личность у которой Вы конкретно должны выяснить обстоятельства этого вопроса? Вы требуете от других того чему сами же и не следуете.Причем делаете это публично.Это так,к слову.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Непохожесть звуков А и О*

Анируддха д. и еще кто-то высказывали мнение, что эти два звука похожи. Пишу ответ, по фонетике.

Согласно фонетике,  между гласными А и О – большая разница. 

Гласный А может быть и ударным, и безударным. Никогда безударный А не слышится как О. Если кто-то поет Рама, то никогда само собой не получится [pамо]. 

Гласный О в русских словах  может слышаться только в ударной позиции. Если буква О стоит в любом безударном слоге, она всегда произносится как А (например молоко - [мəлʌко]). С повсеместным редуцированием О связаны трудности русского правописания, как все со школы знают. 

Есть исключения – несколько иностранных нарицательных и личных имен. В них слабый О может слышаться и в безударной позиции, но это в основном у профессионалов, например, дикторов (радио, какао, барокко, Гоген, Доде и пр.). Т.о. в иностранных словах,  чтобы получилось безударное О – специально О и произносится, зная, что там должно звучать О в оригинале. 

По ошибке произнести О в безударном слоге (в «Рама» второй слог должен быть безударным) невозможно, это можно сделать только специально. 

Насчет того, что при воспевании якобы из соображений энергономики переходят после пения А на О – это крайне неудобно и не понятно, зачем же это делать. Потом, кто-то привел теорию, что якобы легче О произносить, энергономичнее, поэтому и поется  Рамо. О всегда затратнее произнести, чем А. То есть этого нет. 

Вывод такой. Если слышится О – значит и поется именно О. И это видно. Артикуляция О - это вытягивание губ вперед с округлением. Иначе не произнесешь. То есть мы наблюдаем ни что иное, как подражание бенгальскому киртану. В настоящем бенгальском киртане я слышала в приведенном мной ролике и «Хоре», и «Кришно»,  а не только «Рамо».


________________________

И также хотелось бы ответить, если кто-то еще удивляется, что здесь сплошь техника произношения разбирается, без настроения при воспевании. Конечно, это не так. В теме я давала ссылку на статью Аиндры д., которую поставил для нас Индрадьюмна Свами 

http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/5460...i-hare-krishna , 


Вот [мои] переводы замечательных тем о святых именах, которые ставит для нас Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами   

http://www.travelingmonk.com/ru/category/svyatoe_imya

На форуме открыты несколько тем о святом имени с цитатами духовных учителей. Но лично я всегда интересовалась и тонкостями произношения.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Вишнуджаны Свами с нами нет. Он ничего подтвердить или опровергнуть нам не сможет. А вы здесь, и мы можем у вас лично узнать, что вам сказал Гуру. Я пока не услышал, что вам сказал ваш Гуру на эту тему. Так сложно повторить это для общего блага? Вы же об общем благе беспокоитесь, верно?


Какая разница,была эта история или нет,факт таков,что рАма и рамО--разные слова,Вы же не будете это отрицать.Переводить фокус разговора на незначительные детали--хитрый грязный прием,не делающий чести.

----------


## Расала дас

> Опять , на мой взгляд, демагогия, вместо ответа на простой вопрос, что сказал вам ваш Гуру по этому поводу?  
> 
> Мы изучаем наставления Шрилы Прабхупады под руководством Гуру, а не независимо. И мы должны у своего Гуру уточнять, правильно ли мы поняли то или иное наставление Шрилы Прабхупады. Потому что есть, к сожалению, немало примеров, как вырванные из контекста цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады используют для обоснования разных отклонений и ересей. Поэтому нужен живой наставник, представитель Шрилы Прабхупады, который может прояснить всё.
> 
> При этом, объясняю в очередной раз, я лично только за правильное повторение, просто хочу понять, на чем основана вера в то, что повторение Рамо приносит разрушительный эффект?


В книгах Шрилы Прадхупады говорится:

"РУКОВОДСТВО К ДЖАПА-МЕДИТАЦИИ



*Ведическая литература называет одну мантру маха-мантрой (высшей мантрой). В "Кали-сантарана Упанишад" объясняется: „Эти шестнадцать слов - Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/ Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе - особенно рекомендуются к употреблению в Кали-югу, эпоху ссор, тревог и лицемерия."*

*... Самое главное - произносить каждое слово четко, вслушиваясь и не глотая слоги.*

Рекомендуется читать таким образом шестнадцать кругов в день, но тому, для кого это кажется непосильным, следует установить для себя определенное число кругов и читать мантру, например, полчаса утром и полчаса вечером.

Если вы будете серьезно заниматься такой медитацией, вы очень быстро обретете счастье и покой."


*Ещё более детальное описание для начинающих процесса джапы и совместного воспевания дан в книге "Источник вечного наслаждения". Там чётко говорится о внимательном повторении МАХА-МАНТРЫ и об отсутствии влияния внешних факторов на Неё.*

С другой стороны, тренироваться воспевать Имя Рама тому, кому трудно произносить РА-МА, можно следуя наставлению Девариши - непрерывно воспевая имя Мара. Рама, а не Рамо проявится на языке - такое вот проверочное слово.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Какая разница,была эта история или нет,факт таков,что рАма и рамО--разные слова,Вы же не будете это отрицать.Переводить фокус разговора на незначительные детали--хитрый грязный прием,не делающий чести.


Анирудха прабху просто хочет факты собрать и обратиться с ними к Гуру (мне так думается).Не пойдешь же с сантиментами к нему.Просто он это делает не совсем корректно.Но я его понимаю.Все нормально.Разберемся.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а иначе есть так много всего "Прабхупада сказал".


Ведь есть несколько свидетельств, что Шрила Прабхупада останавливал киртаны по разным причинам, когда изменялась мантра, не только в случае с Вишнуджаной Свами.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> С другой стороны, тренироваться воспевать Имя Рама тому, кому трудно произносить РА-МА, можно следуя наставлению Девариши - непрерывно воспевая имя Мара. Рама, а не Рамо проявится на языке - такое вот проверочное слово.


 :good: 
Вот это -настоящий ликбез. Просто- контрольный выстрел привет)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Еще одно проверочное слово....РамАяна.И еще...Радха-РамАн.И еще....Рамакели (не проверочное,но все же).Где-то вроде писал,что от корня рамАнте.

Также есть ещё один секрет, тайна нашей Сампрадаи и она такова, что в маха-мантре, наше более глубокое значение не связано с Рама-лилой ни коим образом. Для нас Рама – это Радха Рам*а*н.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Насчет того, чтобы всем начать спрашивать у своих гуру... Я по правде говоря, не уверена, что это по этикету. По-моему, правильно так, как здесь изначально было сделано - спросить сначала у НС. Но все видели, какой ответ пришел из НС - впечатление, что серьезно к этому с первого раза не отнеслись. Вроде бы сейчас ждем повторного ответа, я так понимаю. Зачем же сейчас спрашивать у гуру?  Я не уверена, что правильно будет ученикам сейчас спрашивать у своих гуру. Мне лично хотелось бы, по правде говоря, спросить. Но я предпочту чтобы это кто-то из более старших сделал. Кажется, что правильнее, чтобы кто-то из старших российских преданных задал вопрос разным гуру на каких-нибудь конференциях, описав ситуацию, исходя из мнения российских преданных, изложенного в этой теме.

А если, Аниррудха д., вы говорите о том, что сначала надо у гуру спрашивать, можно ли вообще эту тему обсуждать... это как-то слишком... Мы поставлены перед фактом, который противоречит нашему многолетнему опыту. Я в начале темы даже не знала, что так вообще сейчас поют. Если посмотреть мои первые посты здесь, я даже не знала, что так сейчас поют, меня другой вопрос занимал. Также здесь преданный писал, что и не зная о теме здесь, все равно своего гуру спросил. Рано или поздно преданные начали бы спрашивать. А вы всех хотите принудить молчать. Такое впечатление от ваших постов осталось.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *Но наберитесь терпения.* Я уверен: Вы всё правильно понимаете и делаете, просто некоторым необходимо больше времени... 
> 
> ...Как много хотелось бы написать в этой теме, столько транцендентных открытий осуществилось, как много реализаций и даров обрелось за последние семь-шесть лет её обсуждения и практики воспевания МАХА-МАНТРЫ такой, какая Она есть, но вижу - не время ещё. Аргументов приведено достаточно, плоды - для проницательных практиков. 
> Воспевайте, дорогой, как Господь в сердце Вам открывает, радуйте Его, служите и радуйтесь. Один санньяси недавно сказал: Вайшнавы, которые действительно со слезами на глазах, от всего сердца, просят Шри Кришну явить Его Чистое Святое Имя - сами легко найдут Его...


В дополнение к словам саньяси. Когда начала обсуждаться эта тема, мы спросили Гуру Махараджа (Е.С.Шрилу Шивараму Свами), правильно ли, что иногда в киртанах поют Рам*о* вместо Рам*а*? По его интонации было слышно, что эта тема уже ооочень давно обсуждается!
 Ответ был  коротким: "Когда *нам* дорого Имя Кришны, мы стараемся воспевать Его очень внимательно". 

То есть из этого можно понять, что нет смысла в "гражданской войне", но есть смысл развивать *свои личные отношения* с Именем.
 Собственный пример лучше всяких нравоучений. 

А обсуждать эту тему, конечно, важно и нужно, но только, когда это не оскорбляет чувства вайшнавов. Иначе стоит совсем прекратить, имхо.
(тем более, что в этом обсуждении было явно видно, что кроме самого вайшнава, никто не сможет объяснить, Кого именно он зовет в киртане, какое Имя он произносит?
 И спросить для начала надо бы у него...))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Зачем же сейчас спрашивать у гуру?   Но кажется, что правильнее чтобы кто-то из старших российских преданных задал вопрос разным гуру на каких-нибудь конференциях, описав ситуацию, исходя из мнения российских преданных, изложенного в этой теме.


Враджендра Кумар написал же здесь........Мнения модераторов немного разделились http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109283

Пусть детально разберутся,не давите на правосудие)))Это требует какого-то времени.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> По его интонации было слышно, что эта тема уже ооочень давно обсуждается!


Вот именно поэтому я и удивилась несуразному ответу из НС. 




> есть смысл развивать свои личные отношения с Именем.


Это все понятно. Но речь о киртане. Простите, но в киртане все следуют за настроением ведущего. Этому учат. Мои отношения такие, что я не хочу петь полу-бенгали, полу-санскрит. Что прикажете делать, уходить с киртана? Или молча претыкаться? Зачем это надо, простите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И спросить для начала надо бы у него...))


Хорошо, когда спрашивать? Давайте конкретно, например, я прихожу в храм, там новый киртания. Мне как надо, прямо подойти и спросить, не будете ли в полубенгальском стиле петь...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот именно поэтому я и удивилась несуразному ответу из НС.


Думаю, что эта тема уже им набила оскомину...((




> Простите, но в киртане все следуют за настроением ведущего. Этому учат. Мои отношения такие, что я не хочу петь полу-бенгали, полу-санскрит. Что прикажете делать, уходить с киртана? Или молча претыкаться? Зачем это надо, простите.


Другого выбора не вижу. я либо ухожу с того киртана, который мне не близок, либо стараюсь петь в соответствии со своим пониманием.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Думаю, что эта тема уже им набила оскомину...((


Ну значит надо правильное решение найти, обратившись к советникам в разных областях, в том числе чтобы предусмотреть последствия того, что преданные будут по разным стандартам учить других петь дальше. Одно это говорит в пользу того, что надо просить хотя бы в России не петь полу-бенгальское исполнение. Слишком много беспокойств. Воспевание Маха-мантры совсем  к другому результату должно приводить.

----------


## petrovkin

> *Непохожесть звуков А и О*
> Анируддха д. и еще кто-то высказывали мнение, что эти два звука похожи. Пишу ответ, по фонетике.
> Согласно фонетике,  между гласными А и О – большая разница.


Я спокойно перехожу от одной буквы к другой при одном повторении звука. Также можно примешивать другие гласные Э,У,Ы. Получается целый спектр звуков ))

Так что, про большую разницу - это для неискушенных )))

Но вопрос в другом - как это влияет на силу мантры. Ответ - никак (комм. Шрилы Прабхупады ШБ 4.13.27).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В дополнение к словам саньяси. Когда начала обсуждаться эта тема, мы спросили Гуру Махараджа (Е.С.Шрилу Шивараму Свами), правильно ли, что иногда в киртанах поют Рам*о* вместо Рам*а*? По его интонации было слышно, что эта тема уже ооочень давно обсуждается!
>  Ответ был  коротким: "Когда *нам* дорого Имя Кришны, мы стараемся воспевать Его очень внимательно".


Конечно ) а сбивать других на другой стиль - это мешать их настроению, а если группа воспевания даже не предупреждена... И если подумать, что гуру говорят, что на западе в ИСККОН кризис, уж не от этого ли в том числе, что единства в воспевании нет? А российские преданные сильны... и на западе у них это так давно обсуждается, а у нас только начинается. Может быть нам в России этому заслон в самом начале поставить? Иначе и у нас будут разногласия множиться... и зачем нам это надо.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Иначе и у нас будут разногласия множиться... и зачем нам это надо.


Только у русских существует образное мышление.Поэтому им так дороги каждые нюансы в произношении Я думаю.что О в России не прокатит.Не зря же Веды предсказывают,что возрождение начнется с России.А единый стандарт (каким его дал ачарья.а не бенгальский стиль) сыграл бы объединяющую роль.Покрайне мере было бы всем видно,что поется авторитетная мантра и процесс очищения запущен.А недостатки других можно терпеть.Но только не  в таких фундаментальных вопросах.Кто бы это ни был.

----------


## petrovkin

> Только у русских существует образное мышление.Поэтому им так дороги каждые нюансы в произношении Я думаю.что О в России не прокатит.Не зря же Веды предсказывают,что возрождение начнется с России.А единый стандарт (каким его дал ачарья.а не бенгальский стиль) сыграл бы объединяющую роль.Покрайне мере было бы всем видно,что поется авторитетная мантра и процесс очищения запущен.А недостатки других можно терпеть.Но только не  в таких фундаментальных вопросах.Кто бы это ни был.


Жаль видеть открытую проповедь национализма...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

После того, как я послушала бенгальский стиль, вчера довелось и перевести песню одного бенгальского поэта про Господа Чайтанью... Вот так скорее можно размягчать наши сердца... Нам читать стихи про Господа достаточно, и не надо для этого петь с бенгальским акцентом. Мы не воспринимаем оканье чем-то очень приятным, для нас оно скорее - вологодское просторечие по сравнению с величием более родного для русского слуха санскрита. Россияне великое скорее принимают, не местечковое...

А если кто-то очень любит бенгальский стиль - надо прямо это называть своими именами и пусть там собираются любители. Чтобы преданные понимали и не задавали вопросов.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Веды говорят о России? Это где такой текст  не подскажете ?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Веды говорят о России? Это где такой текст  не подскажете ?


И по мнению многих великих личностей и духовных учителей влияние этого Золотого века уже началось более 100 лет назад с приходом в этот мир в 1896 г. Шрилы Прабхупады, который перевел и распространил ведическое знание по всему свету. Так же он с абсолютной уверенностью предсказывал, что по этим переведенным им книгам будет жить человечество ближайшие 10 000 лет.

Многие известные мудрецы и учителя, в том числе и уже упоминавшийся Бхактивинода Тхакур, указывали на Россию, как на ту страну, из которой начнется быстрое распространение и проповедь ведического знания и то, что Россия станет примером в этом для остальных стран мира.

----------


## Георгий Крымский

IMHO
Приводя аргументы и контраргументы, помни :nono: что обусловленной душе свойственно
Несовершенство чувств,склонность совершать ошибки, склонность впадать в иллюзию, обманывать (ТЕ подкрепляй цитатой из шастр)
Критикуя других за Рамо, ты все равно критикуешь вайшнава, а в этом ни чего хорошего нет. Прими его с его Рамо :friends: 
Как уже много раз говорилось Кришна -Граха Бхава Джанардана, Он примет любовь садхаки даже из Рамо, если она там есть, и ни чего не возьмет из Рама, если её там нет (история о супруге Видуры, с банановой кожурой)Ни у кого нет монополии  указывать Бхагавану кого Ему слушать и на чей призыв отвечать
Оценочно - сравнительное отношение точно не помогает погрузиться в санкиртану (ИМХО) И значит оказывает более пагубное влияние на процесс воспевания, чем искреннее пение Рамо.
Эта история идентична (ИМХО) с историей в православии, как совершать крестное знамя 2 перстами или 3мя. Это низведение анг бхакти до телодвижений.
Санатана Госвами комментируя "Шри Дамодараштаку" пишет : "Пракрита-сахаджии думают:«Мертвая материя может стать чит, духовной,и точно так же с помощью садханы
можно увидеть Бхагавана материальным взором ». В этом состоит их учение. Они говорят: «Если в сплав колокольной бронзы добавить ртуть, то бронза превращается в золото. Подобным же образом это материальное тело (пракрита)становится трансцендентным (апракрита)благодаря силе бхаджана. И тогда Бхагавана можно увидеть материальными глазами ».Шрила Санатана Госвами полностью опровергает это утверждение пракрита-сахаджий в «Брихад-бхагаватамрите », а также в «Диг-даршини», комментарии к «Шри Дамодараштаке». Опять же повторюсь, язык из мяса не повторит Шуддха Нам.
Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Прабхупад пишет в "Пракрита-раса шата-душини":
пракрита чештате бхаи кабху раса хайа на
джадийа практира-раса шудха-бхакта гайа на
О братья! Никакими материальными усилиями нельзя пробудить расу, подлинные трансцендентные наслаждения. Настоящий преданный Господа никогда не поет славу мирским наслаждениям, порожденным безжизненным материальным миром.
‘ахам-мама’ бхава-саттве нама кабху хайа на
бхога-буддхи на чхадиле апракрита хайа на (4)
Святое имя никогда не открывается тому, кто имеет телесные представления о жизни и мыслит категориями «я» и «мое». Не изжив в себе стремления к наслаждениям, невозможно достичь трансцендентного уровня.
критрима пантхайа наме расодайа хайа на
раса хоите кришна-нама виломете хайа на (13)
Притворством никому и никогда не удастся пробудить в святом имени трансцендентные наслаждения. И, наоборот, никогда не могут считаться верными представления о том, что святое имя порождается расой.
анартха на геле наме гуна буджха джайа на 
анартха на геле наме кришна-сева хайа на (30)
Пока присутствуют анартхи, повторение святого имени никогда не повлечет за собой понимания трансцендентных качеств Господа. Пока в сердце человека остаются анартхи, повторение святого имени никогда не откроет перед ним подлинного служения Кришне.
намете пракрита-буддхи рупануга коре на 
кришна-рупе джада-буддхи рупануга коре на (38)
В отличие от тех, чей разум материалистичен, последователи Шрилы Рупы Госвами никогда не приписывают святому имени материальных качеств. Последователи Шрилы Рупы Госвами не считают трансцендентный облик Господа материальным, поскольку им чужд мирской образ мыслей.
кришна-гуне джада-буддхи рупануга коре на 
парикара-ваишиштхйаке пракрита то’ джане на (39)
Последователи Шрилы Рупы Госвами никогда не анализируют качества Верховного Господа при помощи материального разума. Последователи Шрилы Рупы Госвами никогда не считают материальными качества приближенных Господа и всего, что Его окружает.
джада-рупа анартхете кришна-бхрама коре на
кришна-нама-рупа-гуне джада-буддхи коре на (43)
Анартха материального тела не должна вводить преданного в заблуждение, заставляя его ошибочно считать тело Господа Кришны материальным. Не стоит пытаться анализировать божественные имена, облик и качества Господа с помощью материального разума.

----------


## Георгий Крымский

Вот ещё одна прекрасна цитата из книги "Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур. Беседы об Абсолюте" (Сборник статей и бесед)
Внимать посланию

Нам необходимо просто терпеливо ждать, ждать всю жизнь, когда Трансцендентное войдет в нас. Оно может проявить Себя через какого-либо человека или любые другие объекты - для того, кто жаждет этой помощи, кто готов к безусловному преданию, нет преград в виде материальных чувств. Если же мы отвергаем помощь, указывая на ее внешнюю материальную оболочку, то никогда не услышим трансцендентный звук.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Только у русских существует образное мышление.


Что за глупость? Это с чего вы решили? И какое отношение это имеет к повторению Святого Имени?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Оффтоп и переход на личности удалены. Если еще такое будет продолжаться, начну раздавать всем предупреждения, а тему закрою. Держитесь темы, пожалуйста.

----------


## Radesa das

> Да, заставляет задуматься. Похоже эта история про то, что Вишнуджане Свами Шрила Прабхупада якобы сказал, что он разрушает ИСККОН произнося Рамо, не может использоваться как серьезный аргумент. Вишнуджана Свами уже нам не сможет подтвердить ее подлинность.


верите Анируддха прабху, тут больше 550 учеников Шрилы Прабхупады. И все они с огромным уважением и восхищением относятся к Вишнуджане Свами и говорят о том как сильно его ценил Шрила Прабхупада. Я уже надоел им с этим вопросом. Я жду Палаку прабху, который это написал, чтобы спросить у него лично. Может придет на thanksgiving.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Что за глупость? Это с чего вы решили? И какое отношение это имеет к повторению Святого Имени?


А к тому,что Харе Кришна мантра это-ФОРМА.Не понятно?
Шрила Прабхупада пишет........это-ФОРМА обращения.В прямом и переносном смысле.
И прошу без эмоций.Глупость это у Вас.Докажите сперва,что это не так.Ни одного обоснования против выдвинутых доаказательств.Одни охи и ахи по поводу и без.
Но меня больше КришнА интересует.Это другая личность.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> верите Анируддха прабху, тут больше 550 учеников Шрилы Прабхупады. И все они с огромным уважением и восхищением относятся к Вишнуджане Свами и говорят о том как сильно его ценил Шрила Прабхупада. Я уже надоел им с этим вопросом. Я жду Палаку прабху, который это написал, чтобы спросить у него лично. Может придет на thanksgiving.


Наверное, неспроста возникла эта тема, не просто кто-то придумал лживую историю про РАМО, которого не знал Шрила Прабхупада?
Тем более, что все преданные прекрасно знают, как повторять Маха-Мантру. То, что слог "РА" выгоняет наши анартхи, а слог "МА" закрывает им возможность вернуться. Это еще в первом классе ИСККОН преподавали. 


В принципе, все легко может разрешиться, если Анируддха прабху напишет, что использовал непроверенную историю: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...665#post100665 
и ученики Прабхупады ее опровергли...



(ведь то,что в киртанах теперь поют "Хорей" и всевозможные прибамбасы - это не порадовало бы Шрилу Прабхупаду. Неужели, действительно, в этом есть сомнения у преданных?
Небольшие отклонения приводят к большим, это естественный процесс.)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В начале этой темы пишет матаджи из West Bengal, India : 




> Насчет бенгальского произношения небольшая ремарка. Произносить "КришнО" у бенгальцев вовсе не вызванная особым акцентом черта. Дело в том, что в бенгальском языке есть два имени - КришнО (мужское) и КришнА (женское).


Может быть кто-нибудь из преданных у самих бенгальцев уточнит этот момент с их родовыми окончаниями? И что на бенгали значит Харе и Хоре, Кришна и Кришно, Рама и Рамо ?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

И так ,подведем промежуточные итоги.Сперва все За в отношении того,как нам представил Махамантру Шрила Прабхупада,Шастры и Гуру (садху-преданные).

1.Шрила Прабхупада,наставления в повторении мантры  (история с Вишнуджана Свами)  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post101360   и грамматическое объяснение  http://yadi.sk/d/0gBHCZYKCYaGd


2.Собственно сама тема http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post102768

3.Об отчетливом произношении звуков (техника воспевания)  http://www.krishna.ru/books/guru-books/163/1135--.html

4.Мнение Локанатхи Свами http://lokanathswami.ru/publ/lekcij_...jakh/19-1-0-27

5.КришнА это-другая личность  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post104914  и здесь еще  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105228

6.Каждая буква божественного имени несёт в себе определенное значение http://naturalworld.ru/article_chto-...vo-krishna.htm

7.Объяснение Шрилы Прабхупады о форме обращения http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post104960  и еще здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105299

8.Сама Махамантра,данная на санскрите  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105007

9.Мнение Ч Ч Ч прабху (видео) http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105023

10.Подобные искажения святого имени очень ценятся в Бенгалии, но Шрила Прабхупада называл это "завываниями" и всегда останавливал бенгальских преданных в Майапуре ИССКОН, когда бы они ни пытались делать так. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105102

11.Мнение Враджендра Кумара прабху  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post71808

12.Е.С.Шачинандана Свами  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105377

13.Воспевание Шрилы Прабхупады  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post105384  и + в соседниз постах.

14.Из книги Бхактисиддханта Вайбхава,
Амрита 19, Святое Имя

В Бенгалии люди говорят "Кришна" как "Кришно"
В Ориссе люди говорят "Кришна" как "Крушна"
Но в действительности это только Кришна.   http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post106569

15.Намек Шрилы Прабхупады на то.что он милостиво терпит  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post106854

16.В Vedabase собрано очень много, но не абсолютно все. Вот кто-то пишет, откуда эта история: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post107516

17.Статья с коментариями на дандават ком  http://www.dandavats.com/?p=11965    с переводами на русский  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post107539  и   http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post107543

18.Из семинара Враджендра Кумара прабху о Святом Имени.Рама и Рам http://yadi.sk/d/EHz-j8QXCUT9K

19.http://vedabase.com/ru/bg/introduction - вот здесь правильная русская транскрипция, так мантра записана Шрилой Прабхупадой (вверху переключение на английский аналог страницы)
Это официальный сайт BBT 

20.Важные наставления Шрилы Прабхупады о киртане"  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109038

21.Господь наставлял всех с великой радостью: "Слушайте Кришна-нама маха-мантру:  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109077

22.Около полугода назад я задал вопрос о 'РамО' Говинде Махараджу  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109142

23.Шива сказал Парвати   http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109222

24.Воспевание в самом начале http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109403

25. .. Самое главное - произносить каждое слово четко, вслушиваясь и не глотая слоги.
С другой стороны, тренироваться воспевать Имя Рама тому, кому трудно произносить РА-МА, можно следуя наставлению Девариши - непрерывно воспевая имя Мара. Рама, а не Рамо проявится на языке - такое вот проверочное слово.   http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109469

26.Еще одно проверочное слово....РамАяна.И еще...Радха-РамАн.И еще....Рамакели (не проверочное,но все же).Где-то вроде писал,что от корня рамАнте.

Также есть ещё один секрет, тайна нашей Сампрадаи и она такова, что в маха-мантре, наше более глубокое значение не связано с Рама-лилой ни коим образом. Для нас Рама – это Радха Раман.  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109479

27.Мнение Шиварама Свами  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109485

Ответ Харидева прабху,по поручению НС России http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post107436

Если что-то ,или кого-то пропустил добавьте.Потом это размещу в инете для скачивания,как документ.Будем туда добавлять по мене поступления.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Что ж, давайте теперь рассмотрим подробнее контекст комментария Прабхупады к Шримад-Бхагаватам, к которому здесь аппелируют.  

________________________
Четверый этап творения. Потомки Дхрувы Махараджи

4.13.26
Жрецы, принимавшие участие в жертвоприношении, сообщили царю Анге: О царь, совершая жертвоприношение, мы, как положено, возлили на огонь топленое масло, однако полубоги не пожелали принять наше подношение.



4.13.27
О царь, нам известно, что ты с великой верой и тщанием приготовил все необходимое для жертвоприношения, ничего не испортив и не осквернив. А мы со своей стороны безукоризненно исполнили все ведические гимны, ибо все брахманы и жрецы, присутствующие здесь, досконально знают свое дело и совершают религиозные обряды по всем правилам.

Комментарий: Произнося ведические мантры, брахманы должны правильно расставлять ударения и выдерживать правильную интонацию, что само по себе является наукой. Правильное произношение санскритских слов, образующих мантру, — залог ее действенности. Современные брахманы не могут похвастаться идеальным знанием санскрита, к тому же они недостаточно чистоплотны в своей повседневной жизни. Однако повторение мантры Харе Кришна приносит то же благо, что и совершение жертвоприношений. Сила этой мантры столь велика, что даже ошибки в произношении не умаляют ее могущества, и человек, повторяющий ее, все равно получает желаемый результат. 



4.13.28
О царь, мы не сделали ничего такого, что могло бы быть воспринято полубогами как оскорбление или проявление неуважительного отношения к ним, и тем не менее полубоги, наблюдающие за ходом жертвоприношения, не приняли наших жертв. Нам неизвестно, почему это произошло.

Комментарий: Из этого стиха следует, что, если жрецы небрежно исполняют свои обязанности, полубоги не принимают того, что принесено им в жертву. В преданном служении также можно совершить так называемые сева-апарадхи, оскорбления Божеств. Тем, кто поклоняется Божествам Радхи и Кришны в храме, следует избегать подобных оскорблений, список которых приводится в «Нектаре преданности». Когда мы для вида поклоняемся Божествам, но при этом не стараемся избегать сева-апарадх, Радха и Кришна не принимают жертвенных даров, ибо тех, кто так обращается с Божествами, нельзя назвать преданными. Поэтому преданным никогда не следует выдумывать собственных методов поклонения Божествам; напротив, они должны строго придерживаться всех принципов чистоты, тогда их служение будет принято Господом.




____________________________

Шрила Прабхупада написал этот комменарий к 4.13.27 потому, что его первые западные ученики неправильно произносили санскрит, индийские брахманы их за это критиковали и не хотели признавать. Они критиковали и его, что он давал людям с запада инициации. То есть идет речь о неспособности первых учеников Прабхупады точно произносить мантру во всеми ударениями и точными звуками санскрита. Что это простительно и что сила мантры в этом случае не теряется. И там же он пишет против тех индийских брахманов, сравнивая их с совершенными брахманами ведических времен: что они не такие уж святые, чтобы критиковать его учеников.  Прабхупада не мог им позволить критиковать своих учеников, так как очень ценил их усилия в преданном служении и поэтому так упрекнул, чтобы они не гордились особо. Но в этом комментарии *не идет  речь о том, что Прабхупада разрешает специально изменять мантру в угоду новомодной тенденции*.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Поэтому, по идее, сначала гуру ISKCON должны определиться, как все должны петь, тогда и остальные преданные, возможно, будут петь одинаково, так как поют гуру.


Простите что вмешиваюсь может это уже прозвучало в этой теме но тут не только - по идее,  *а с этого надо и начинать*. 

Лично мне нравится петь РАМА, но послушав несколько десятков прославленных и авторитетных киртаний в ISKCON. И помимо них вообще мало кто поёт широким размахом. Многие из них почти всегда поют РАМО.
И что толку убедить несколько рядовых членов петь РАМА.

Причем РАМО поют не только подавляющее большинство именитых киртаний в ISKCON, а также именитые и прославленные ачарьи других Гаудия матхов. Ученики Бхактисидханты Сарасвати. А также некоторые прославленные Нама Сидхи.

Так что если даже и лично мне нравится петь РАМА, послушав как авторитеты поют РАМО,  остается только поджать хвост и не возникать.

Что касается эффекта и пользы от РАМА и РАМО. То можно проследить  историю изменений имен Иисуса Христа или Аллаха. Эти имена изменились практически до неузнаваемости в разных поколениях и народностях.
Причем интересен тот факт, *что очень важно !!!*  Воспевая имена Бога даже измененные до неузнаваемости,  люди прогрессируют.
И Бог помогает.

Причем если вы будете произносить вот такую фразу на русском:
Господь помоги !!! Господь защити !!! Господь помоги !!! Господь защити !!! Господь помоги !!! Господь защити !!!
И так целый день.
Как вы думаете Господь поможет и защитит?
Конечно да! И очистит.

Бог это личность, а не компьютер или аппарат по идентификации звуков.

Если ввести пароль в безличный аппарат - компьютер и вместо РАМА ввести РАМО то это не сработает.
Многие воспринимают Бога именно так. Или по не знанию или по другим причинам.


Но Бог это личность которая нас видит и понимает что обращаются к нему.


Например если я подойду нос к носу к Yudhishthiranath das, сложу перед ним руки, обращу на него свой взгляд и обращусь 

Yudhishthir помоги мне!!! (обратите внимание - сокращенно)

Естественно Yudhishthiranath das поймет что обращаются к нему, а не к соседу через несколько этажей.
И он ответит и поможет.
Или обращусь даже не по имени, а подойдя обращусь словом ДРУГ ПОМОГИ!!!  Ясно к кому это адресовано. И будет  тот же эффект что если бы я его назвал по имени полному и правильно.

Аналогично, помимо технической составляющей в имени Бога есть еще, такие понятия как искренность и поворот внимания и обращения к тому наивысшему и всемогущему, находящемуся в нашем сердце и повсюду.

При всех этих рассмотренных положений вещей, все таки лучше обращаться к Богу  по имени РАМ*А*

Но если даже нам не удастся всех заставить петь РАМА  то придется смириться. 
Бог примет и такое служение. Что поделать.

Также неплохо разобрать тот момент: каким образом Бог, после обращения к Нему по Имени, помогает, чем помогает, очищает, от чего очищает и т.д. когда будет ясен это механизм, тогда пропадут и многие другие вопросы, противоречия, нестыковки.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> 27.*Мнение Шиварама Свами*


Был наш вопрос Гуру Махараджу: "Когда во время киртана преданный поет Имя Рама, но тянет в конце долго Рамооо, - это является ошибкой? И какое было отношение к этому Шрилы Прабхупады?"

Его ответ: "Нам надо стараться всегда повторять Святые Имена правильно. Мы должны стараться произносить эти Имена правильно.
 Если нас Кто-то очень сильно интересует, и мы не безразличны к Этой Личности, то мы всегда будем стараться делать что-то для этой Личности тщательным образом. И поэтому Шрила Прабхупада очень много раз говорил, что слоги Маха-мантры должны произноситься очень правильно: "Харе Кришна", а не "Хари Кришна". И также надо повторять Рама, а не Рамоо, и не Раму...
Но если мы случайно как-то неправильно произнесли, то особой в этом нет проблемы, потому что Кришна знает, с каким настроением мы это произнесли. 
Но с нашей стороны мы должны относиться к этому внимательно."

http://www.sivaramaswami.com/en/category/articles/
Скайп-конференция с русскими преданными 21 сентября

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> И так ,подведем промежуточные итоги.Сперва все За в отношении того,как нам представил Махамантру Шрила Прабхупада,Шастры и Гуру (садху-преданные).
> 
> 1.Шрила Прабхупада,наставления в повторении мантры  (история с Вишнуджана Свами)  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post101360   и грамматическое объяснение  http://yadi.sk/d/0gBHCZYKCYaGd
> 
> 
> 2.Собственно сама тема http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post102768
> 
> 3.Об отчетливом произношении звуков (техника воспевания)  http://www.krishna.ru/books/guru-books/163/1135--.html
> 
> ...


В 27 пункте меняем ссылку на http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109576

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В 27 пункте меняем ссылку на http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post109576


Да, спасибо, эта ссылка теперь слово-в-слово!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Еще интересная новость от Патита павана прабху(Рузова)...........«Х» — это непроизносящаяся буква в конце имени Кришны, означает Нара-Нараяна. Это олицетворение идеального умиротворения, которое достигается суровыми аскезами. Он показывает пример, как надо вести себя, когда приходят сильные желания. Да, они могут быть очень соблазнительными, но если у нас есть привязанность к Богу, это не выведет наш разум из равновесия. Мы должны быть удовлетворены внутренне, тогда никакие внешние соблазны не затронут наш ум.http://naturalworld.ru/article_chto-...vo-krishna.htm

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ссылка 3 
http://www.krishna.ru/books/guru-books/163/1135--.html (официальный сайт ИСККОН ) :




> *Звук е в Ха-ре* произносится как в слове «рельсы», но длиннее.


Объяснение не то же, что в руководстве по чтению санскрита во всех книгах Шрилы Прабхупады 
(в английских - "as in that", в русских - "как в слове это").

Первое объяснение - это "ре", второе - "рэ". В официальных источниках нет единого стандарта.

От себя замечу, что 

Харэ легко произносится с традиционным санскритским произношением Кршна 
Харе легко произносится с русским мягким произношением Кришна

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Если нас Кто-то очень сильно интересует, и мы не безразличны к Этой Личности, то мы всегда будем стараться делать что-то для этой Личности тщательным образом. И поэтому Шрила Прабхупада очень много раз говорил, что слоги Маха-мантры должны произноситься очень правильно: "Харе Кришна", а не "Хари Кришна". И также надо повторять Рама, а не Рамоо, и не Раму...
> Но если мы случайно как-то неправильно произнесли, то особой в этом нет проблемы, потому что Кришна знает, с каким настроением мы это произнесли. 
> Но с нашей стороны мы должны относиться к этому внимательно."


Здорово. Хорошее заключение. Именно личностный подход. Как к любой живой личности. Даже обычный человек испытывает особое удовольствие и эмоции, когда в узком кругу его называют особым нежным именем, которое ему нравится и правильно. Но если на улице его назовут немного по другому, но так же уважительно и благоговейно то это не будет криминалом и отношения будут работать.

Получается обращаясь по имени РАМА, это не просто техника, а это имя больше всего доставляет удовольствие Верховной Личности. Стараться надо ради этого.

А в общем, Бога нельзя недооценивать, Он очень сообразительный, даже если к Нему обратятся неправильно, немного другим именем, Он поймёт что адресовано к Нему.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Получается обращаясь по имени РАМА, это не просто техника, а это имя больше всего доставляет удовольствие Верховной Личности. Стараться надо ради этого.


Все, кто хотят писать и про настроение, и про технику, а также рассказывать, что кроме техники надо иметь настроение и взывать к милости... к кому приходят эти осознания... может быть, уже  откроете отдельную тему? Просили же, и уже объясняли специально, что эта тема не про настроение при воспевании. Она как раз про то, что при правильном воспевании милость скорее получаешь. Вы действительно думаете, что преданные здесь за произношение ради произношения ратуют?  Я поражаюсь просто. Хотя бы помечайте в начале поста, что будете писать про настроение. Пожалейте зрение вайшнавов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Причем РАМО поют не только подавляющее большинство именитых киртаний в ISKCON, а также именитые и прославленные ачарьи других Гаудия матхов. Ученики Бхактисидханты Сарасвати. А также некоторые прославленные Нама Сидхи.


Представляете, а Шрила Прабхупада не пел. И сделал то, что сделал ) и также здесь автор изначальной статьи писал, что по словам кого-то из гуру матхов, никто сейчас на земле не знает звучание мантры,  нет увы такого Ачарьи сейчас на земле ) А я вот думаю, что в ИСККОН многие знают настоящее звучание мантры, и даже очень многие. Как раз по милости Шрилы Прабхупады )

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

> Простите что вмешиваюсь может это уже прозвучало в этой теме но тут не только - по идее,  *а с этого надо и начинать*. ... Так что если даже и лично мне нравится петь РАМА, послушав как авторитеты поют РАМО, остается только поджать хвост и не возникать.


Сообщение, на которое Вы ответили, кем-то из администраторов форума было удалено по какой-то причине, хотя вроде ничего отрицательного ни о ком и ни о чём в нём написано не было (но тем не менее не буду его снова здесь приводить, т.к. снова могут удалить по какой-то причине), просто приведу ниже ответ, который 15 ноября дал на приведённую Вами цитату из того моего сообщения, о котором написал выше, хотя она и не отражает смысл всего того сообщения.

Я написал "по идее" просто, чтобы помягче выразиться, т.к., само собой разумеется, не собираюсь писать, указывать, что гуру должны делать.
Возникать не надо, само собой разумеется, но и поджимать хвост не надо, можно просто взять и спросить, но так, чтобы вопрос не выглядел вызывающим.

----------


## petrovkin

> ... Она как раз про то, что при правильном воспевании милость скорее получаешь...


Высказывание, не подтвержденное Шрилой Прабхупадой. Но кого это интересует?

----------


## Расала дас

> Представляете, а Шрила Прабхупада не пел. И сделал то, что сделал ) и также здесь автор изначальной статьи писал, что по словам кого-то из гуру матхов, никто сейчас на земле не знает звучание мантры,  нет увы такого Ачарьи сейчас на земле ) А я вот думаю, что в ИСККОН многие знают настоящее звучание мантры, и даже очень многие. Как раз по милости Шрилы Прабхупады )


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А к тому,что Харе Кришна мантра это-ФОРМА.Не понятно?
> Шрила Прабхупада пишет........это-ФОРМА обращения.В прямом и переносном смысле.
> И прошу без эмоций.Глупость это у Вас.Докажите сперва,что это не так.Ни одного обоснования против выдвинутых доаказательств.Одни охи и ахи по поводу и без.
> Но меня больше КришнА интересует.Это другая личность.



Такое ощущение, что вы отвечаете на что-то свое все время.  :smilies: 

я назвал глупостью вот это утверждение: 


> Только у русских существует образное мышление.


Вы вместо того, чтобы хоть как-то обосновать это сомнительное утверждение, просто обозвались в ответ.  :smilies: 

И я так и не дождался от вас указания на цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что повторяя Рамо, можно принести вред. А раз таких цитат нет, а есть цитаты о том, что даже ошибки в произношении не уменьшают могущества Маха Мантры, то лучше не торопиться с громкими заявлениями и буйными эмоциями.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Все, кто хотят писать и про настроение, и про технику, а также рассказывать, что кроме техники надо иметь настроение и взывать к милости... к кому приходят эти осознания... может быть, уже откроете отдельную тему? Просили же, и уже объясняли специально, что эта тема не про настроение при воспевании. Она как раз про то, что при правильном воспевании милость скорее получаешь. Вы действительно думаете, что преданные здесь за произношение ради произношения ратуют? Я поражаюсь просто. Хотя бы помечайте в начале поста, что будете писать про настроение. Пожалейте зрение вайшнавов.





> Представляете, а Шрила Прабхупада не пел. И сделал то, что сделал ) и также здесь автор изначальной статьи писал, что по словам кого-то из гуру матхов, никто сейчас на земле не знает звучание мантры,  нет увы такого Ачарьи сейчас на земле ) А я вот думаю, что в ИСККОН многие знают настоящее звучание мантры, и даже очень многие. Как раз по милости Шрилы Прабхупады )


Пардон :cray: 
Я просто не удосужился перечитать все 34 страницы, слишком много, хотя надо было прежде чем влезать в тему. Начал её читать в начале создания, после этого переслушав все доступные исторические записи Маха-мантры сам не пришел к единому мнению. И на чем настаивать?. И удивился что обсуждение продолжается так долго.

В Гаудия матхах в частности Нараяна Махарадж поёт отчетливо РАМО. Очень сильный ачарья. Который пересылал мриданги в 60-х Шриле Прабхупаде и помогал... И которого Шрила Прабхкпада попросил помочь его неоперившимся ученикам, бывало ругавшимся из за денег, славы и титулов, перед своим уходом в 1977. 
По данным на 2002 год, у Бхактиведанты Нараяны Госвами было более 40 000 учеников.
И как быть? Они все ошибаются ?

Другие не менее сильные ачарьи Гаудия Матхахов   поют отчетливо РАМА, прямо по русски яркое "А"
Это просто как интересный исторический пример и доступные исторические записи, которые жестко игнорировать и отвергать тоже нельзя. 

*Что касается нас, то  правильно было бы  нам быть последователями Шрилы Прабхупады. И все вопросы с техникой решаться прослушиванием нескольки минутной записи Шрилы Прабхупады.* Казалось бы просто, чем действительно тратить зрение на 34 страницы.

Но и тут поджидает казус. Прослушайте внимательно знаменитую 16 минутную запись Шрилы Прабхупады.
Он поёт РАМА не с четким ярким русским "А" на конце,  а более похожим на РАМЭ.
Это еще не выяснили?
И слово Кришна он поёт не так как многие повторяют Кришна, с мягким Р и практически без И.

Вообщем вариант просто постараться петь так как пел Шрила Прабхупада, либо продолжить обсуждение еще на 34 страницы, т.к. он поёт не РАМА, а   РАМЭ,  другое "А" на конце, не как в русском. Не совсем "Э",  но похоже на длинное Э-Э  или нечто среднее между А и Э.

Может мне медведь на ухо наступил, но очень внимательно слушал, долго долго ,иногда вроде нормальное "А", а иногда всё таки "Э":
Харе Рам*а* Харе Рам*а*, Рам*э* Рам*э* Харе Харе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Кстати, если уж речь идет о правилах произношения, то на самом деле правильно не Рама, а Раама (долгое а)- राम, а не रम.

Если вы произносите Рама вместо Раама, то вы произносите неправильно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но и тут поджидает казус. Прослушайте внимательно знаменитую 16 минутную запись Шрилы Прабхупады.
> Он поёт РАМА не с четким ярким русским "А" на конце,  а более похожим на РАМЭ.
> Это еще не выяснили?
> И слово Кришна он поёт не так как многие повторяют Кришна, с мягким Р и практически без И.
> 
> Вообщем вариант просто постараться петь так как пел Шрила Прабхупада, либо продолжить обсуждение еще на 34 страницы, т.к. он поёт не РАМА, а   РАМЭ,  другое "А" на конце, не как в русском. Не совсем "Э",  но похоже на длинное Э-Э  или нечто среднее между А и Э.
> 
> Может мне медведь на ухо наступил, но очень внимательно слушал, долго долго ,иногда вроде нормальное "А", а иногда всё таки "Э":
> Харе Рам*а* Харе Рам*а*, Рам*э* Рам*э* Харе Харе.


Ну что тут поделать, я не знаю, если преданным лень читать тему, всем и каждому объяснять правила редуцирования звуков..? где норма,  а где изменение стандарта произношения Маха-мантры.

Вы слышите все правильно. Звук А всегда в заударной позиции редуцируется до нечто среднего между А и Э. Это обозначается значком [ə] в фонетике, это норма речи для безударных А во всех языках. Звук Э не произносится специально, произносится А, но из-за отсутствия ударения происходит естественное редуцирование до [ə]. 

А вот О не может существовать в безударной позиции, только под ударением. Либо в иностранных словах специально выговаривается О (то есть в лучшем случае делается второе "ударение" в слове, что для слова всего из двух слогов чрезмерно, либо ударение смещается). Ударение в Рама должно быть на первый слог, и он долгий. Звучание РамО означает, что ударение смещено и произносится О. Если слышится О - значит О и произносится. Звук О не редуцируется. 

Все же таки попробуйте следовать просьбам преданных и прочтите тему, прежде чем писать что-то, что уже здесь объяснили... лучше не писать ничего лишнего, чтобы следующим читателям не стало еще более трудно найти в теме важное.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Кстати, если уж речь идет о правилах произношения, то на самом деле правильно не Рама, а Раама (долгое а)- राम, а не रम.
> 
> Если вы произносите Рама вместо Раама, то вы произносите неправильно.


Так в Маха-мантре и на русском теперь записано, с черточкой над первым А в Рама : 
http://vedabase.com/ru/bg/introduction (Маха-мантра в центре страницы) 
По правилам, долгие гласные в санскрите в два раза дольше своих кратких аналогов.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Пока думаю вот что --Имя Бога это личность и оно имеет много вариантов, как человек имеет много оттенков характера .
Бог подстраивается под настроение  конкретного преданного .
Кришна может быть очень темного цвета или очень светлого, в зависимости от желания преданного, как ему приятнее воспринимать Бога .
Как там на Голоке звучит Имя Кришны мы все равно не знаем точно на 100 процентов .
По этому правильными являются все варианты произношения и Крушна и Криста и т д -главное искренность .
Все эти нюансы имеют значение только ,когда Имя воспевают на уровне шудха- намы .
Но когда до этого уровня преданный доходит, то Имя уже само все контролирует .
А как китайцы произносят или японцы -КУРУШУНА 
и что им теперь делать ? ИМХО
Как аватары Кришны выглядят по разному от Курмы до Рамы  так и Имя Кришны может звучать по разному 
Имхо

----------


## Aniruddha das

Всё же хотелось бы увидеть цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады, что произнесение Рамо - причина проблем и бедствий, и что тех, кто произносят Рамо нужно порицать.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Вот когда мы произносим Имя Кришны в разных склонениях --Кришне  Кришну Кришной Кришны  - мы же все равно правильно произносим 
И благо получаем духовное не меньше чем если произносим в первом падеже кто что -Кришна
Я не говорю что теперь можно повторять как кому вздумается -ни в коем случае

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот когда мы произносим Имя Кришны в разных склонениях --Кришне  Кришну Кришной Кришны  - мы же все равно правильно произносим 
> И благо получаем духовное не меньше чем если произносим в первом падеже кто что -Кришна


Мы в падежных формах святого имени ударение не смещаем. Безударные гласные так и остаются редуцированными. И это вынужденная необходимость, что про бенгальское "КришнО" в русской речи  не скажешь. Мы не можем ломать строй своего языка, поэтому только используем падежные формы.  

Что касается "Кришной" - звучит как [кршнəй] - уже объясняла, что буква О в безударной позиции произносится как [ə]. Просто русское правописание такое, что у нас нет для этой формы окончания -ай, только -ой. В этом трудности русского правописания. Окончания в русском учат наизусть, иначе все и писали бы, как слышат, редуцированные звуки. Здесь вы не произносите О и ударение не смещаете, только пишете "о" по правилам русской грамматики. 

А вот в именительном падеже в случае произнесения бенгальского "КришнО" - ударение смещено и О поэтому слышно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Так в Маха-мантре и на русском теперь записано, с черточкой над первым А в Рама : 
> http://vedabase.com/ru/bg/introduction (Маха-мантра в центре страницы) 
> По правилам, долгие гласные в санскрите в два раза дольше своих кратких аналогов.


Написано то да, а вот произносите ли вы правильно? Вот в чем вопрос! Ведь и Рама написано, а поют же Рамо. Так что надо и эту тему поднять, ведь вполне может быть, что те, кто произносят Рама , а не Раама, приносят огромный вред. Почему же упущен этот момент?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И слово Кришна он поёт не так как многие повторяют Кришна, с мягким Р и практически без И.


Это так. В теме есть ссылки на звучание санскритских звуков. Про новое написание имени в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады почитайте, вам будет интересно.  Можно только порадоваться, если будете повторять, как Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Александр.Б

Не знаю было или нет, лень читать весь топик, кто-то недавно в Екатеринбурге задал этот вопрос Чайтанье Чандре Махараджу))) 
смотреть с 1ч 04м

----------


## Aniruddha das

Насчет той цитаты, что я приводил уже несколько раз из ШБ 4.13.27, вот оригинал:

The combination of the mantra and Sanskrit words must be chanted with the right pronunciation, otherwise it will not be successful. In this age the brahmanas are neither well versed in the Sanskrit language nor very pure in practical life. But by chanting the Hare Krsna mantra one can attain the highest benefit of sacrificial performances. Even if the Hare Krsna mantra is not chanted properly, it still has so much potency that the chanter gains the effect.
SB 4.13.27

>>> Ref. VedaBase => SB 4.13.27

В оригинале Шрила Прабхупада говорит: "Even if the Hare Krsna mantra is not chanted properly, it still has so much potency that the chanter gains the effect" - (перевожу как можно близко к оригиналу, практически калька) "Даже если Харе Кришна мантра не повторяется правильно (другие переводы слова 'properly' -"должным образом", "как следует"), она обладает таким могуществом, что повторяющий получит эффект (другие значения слова "effect" - "результат", "воздействие", "влияние", "действие")".

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 17.32

урдхва-баху кари’ кахон, шуна, сарва-лока
нама-сутре гантхи’ пара кантхе эи шлока

Пословный перевод: 
урдхва-баху — руки вверх; кари’ — подняв; кахон — говорю; шуна — послушайте; сарва-лока — все люди; нама — святого имени; сутре — на нить; гантхи’ — нанизав; пара — наденьте; кантхе — на шею; эи — этот; шлока — стих.

Перевод: 
Воздев руки, я призываю всех: «Послушайте меня! Нанижите этот стих на нить святого имени и носите его на шее, чтобы никогда не забывать!»

Комментарий: 

Тот, кто повторяет святые имена Господа — маха- мантру Харе Кришна, — как правило, поначалу допускает много оскорблений, которые называются нама-абхаса и нама-апарадха. Такое повторение маха-мантры не дает возможности обрести совершенную любовь к Кришне. Поэтому необходимо повторять маха-мантру в соответствии с принципами, изложенными в приведенном выше стихе: трнад апи су-ничена тарор ива сахишнуна. В этой связи нужно отметить, что в повторении святого имени обязательно должны участвовать язык и губы. Слова «Харе Кришна» следует произносить с большой отчетливостью; они должны быть ясно слышимы. Иногда, повторяя святые имена, вместо того, чтобы правильно произносить их с помощью губ и языка, люди механически издают какой-то свист и шипение. Повторять святое имя очень просто, но необходимо практиковать это со всей серьезностью. Поэтому автор «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты», Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами, призывает каждого всегда носить этот стих с собой как кулон на шее.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Написано то да, а вот произносите ли вы правильно? Вот в чем вопрос! Ведь и Рама написано, а поют же Рамо. Так что надо и эту тему поднять, ведь вполне может быть, что те, кто произносят Рама , а не Раама, приносят огромный вред. Почему же упущен этот момент?


В пении поется долгий А, так что момента тут нет. 

Насчет вреда: давайте, пока вопросы решаются, по милости гуру посмотрим на благо ситуации: мы очень подробно разобрали звучание Маха-мантры, многие поделились опытом воспевания, мы видим теперь всю ситуацию более четко, в том числе, что где как у нас в книгах и на сайтах сейчас написано. Я вижу много позитивных моментов этой темы. Очень многих, как видим, интересует правильное звучание Маха-мантры. Хватит вам народ пугать, гуру не враги своих учеников и будут только рады, если мы улучшим воспевание.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Хватит вам народ пугать


Да давно уже хватит народ пугать утверждениями, что произношение Рамо несет разрушительный эффект. Тем более, что ни одной цитаты из книг Шрилы Прабхупады об этом так и не было приведено.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если кто не может посмотреть ролик, приведенный выше, где задают вопрос Чайтанья Чандре Чарану Прабху насчет пения Харе Рамо, то там он говорит, что не предает этому большого значения и слышал что поют и так и так, а почему не знает. Также он сказал: "Это детали, не слишком важно.... я на эти детали не обращаю слишком большого внимания".

----------


## Расала дас

> Если кто не может посмотреть ролик, приведенный выше, где задают вопрос Чайтанья Чандре Чарану Прабху насчет пения Харе Рамо, то там он говорит, что не предает этому большого значения и слышал что поют и так и так, а почему не знает. Также он сказал: "Это детали, не слишком важно.... я на эти детали не обращаю слишком большого внимания".


ИМХО - ИМХО и есть. Кто-то не обращает внимания на детали, а кто-то считает, что детали - неотъемлемая часть целого. Я уверен, что Шри Махапрабху, будучи Всесовершенной Личностью, на ряду со всем остальным, являл всесовершенный пример воспевания МАХА-МАНТРЫ. МАХА-МАНТРА - на санскрите и воспевал Он Её на санскрите. Без акцента, а со слезами на глазах.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Единственное, лишь бы киртан не превратился в сплошное мотание головой, смотря на участника киртана, представляющее жест означающий: неправильно поёшь, неправильно играешь на караталах, неправильно играешь на мриданге, неправильно играешь на физгармони, фальшивишь привычный мотив , не   правильно танцуешь и т.д.

Обратил внимание на киртан бенгальских вайшнавов в Маяпуре: если кто то присоединяется или начинает красиво и замысловато петь мотив, играть на караталах или мриданге, то окружающие брахмачари восхищены и жест позитивный: Да, Да (вверх вниз),  а в России  было частенько: жест Нет, Нет (влево, вправо). Что в киртане очень некрасиво выглядит, по меньшей мере.
Если есть какие то недочеты и недопонимания друг с другом, то это должно решаться предварительной подготовкой, тренировкой, репетициями, обсуждениями. Это мудрое и настоящее решение вопроса.
 А в киртане должно быть единство или взаимные уступки, если не получилось прийти к единому мнению

----------


## Расала дас

> Да давно уже хватит народ пугать утверждениями, что произношение Рамо несет разрушительный эффект. Тем более, что ни одной цитаты из книг Шрилы Прабхупады об этом так и не было приведено.



Невнимательность в практике и попустительство - несут разрушительный эффект. Если кто либо, не желает старательно и внимательно воспевать оставленную ему в наследство МАХА-МАНТРУ и препятствует в этом другим - он прочувствует этот эффект на себе. 

Ваши посты, Aniruddha das, несут, на мой взгляд, разрушительный эффект, ибо в них, Вы - напрочь отвергаете глубочайшие наставления данные вайшнавам их Ачарьями. Постарайтесь обратить своё внимание, к примеру, на Шри Харинама-чинтамани. Там объясняется, чем отличается Нама-апарадха, Намабхас и Шудха-нама. 

Обретя знание о Имени Бога, развивая веру в процесс совместного воспевания, служа миссии Санкиртаны, избавившись от десяти оскорблений, приняв прибежище во внимательном воспевании - Вы, со временем, обретёте понимание того, каков благоприятный эффект воспевания МАХА-МАНТРЫ без выдумок, нововведений, искажений, грузинизмов, бенгализмов, росизмов. Обычно, для этого потребуется некоторое время.

Мне встречались вайшнавы, с которыми было достаточно недолго поговорить, как они с радостью отказывались от подражательства и воспевания ХАРИ КРИШНО, ХОРЕЙ РАМО. Другим, для этого было нужно просто прочитать, хоть и несовершенный по форме, обсуждаемый материал. Третьи - несколько лет смеялись и ёрничали, пока в один прекрасный момент с восторгом понимали, что следует слушать в МАХА-МАНТРЕ и, как Её правильно воспевать. Четвёртым нужно ещё больше времени, пятым - вероятно, потребуются жизни. 

Прабхупада не хотел, чтобы вайшнавы долго задерживались в этом мире...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Невнимательность в практике и попустительство - несут разрушительный эффект. Если кто либо, не желает старательно и внимательно воспевать оставленную ему в наследство МАХА-МАНТРУ и препятствует в этом другим - он прочувствует этот эффект на себе. 
> 
> Ваши посты, Aniruddha das, несут, на мой взгляд, разрушительный эффект, ибо в них, Вы - напрочь отвергаете глубочайшие наставления данные вайшнавам их Ачарьями.


Ваше мнение ошибочно. Что я отвергаю? Я наоборот хочу увидеть цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады, которые бы подтверждали например
 вот эти утверждения:




> .Всего-то делов-переставить ударение и окончание и сиди,жди.когда все само разрушится. Поэтому может и текучка? Может поэтому и Арчи появляются? Слушал тут ее киртан по инету..........все тоже РамО.Кто следующий?У людей крыша едет)))
> 
> Все такие киртаны для поддержания строительства храма,естественно были пустым звуком.


Что разрушительного в том, что я прошу вас привести цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады, где бы он говорил о том, что произнесение Рамо имеет разрушительный эффект? 

В отличие от вас я привел цитату Шрилы Прабхупады, которая опровергает ваши выдумки. 

Если вы попробуете внимательно прочитать, что я писал, то вы увидите, что я нигде не призываю повторять неправильно и нигде не говорю, что надо петь Рамо.  :smilies: 

Однако, по моему мнению, утверждения о том, что произнесение Рамо - причина разных проблем и бедствий, не имеет под собой серьезного основания. Понимаете о чем я говорю? 

Не нужно создавать какие-то новые идеи. В России это любят. Если есть у вас подозрение, что пение Рамо является очень большой проблемой, спросите у своих гуру, правильно ли вы думаете.

----------


## Расала дас

> Единственное, лишь бы киртан не превратился в сплошное мотание головой, смотря на участника киртана, представляющее жест означающий: неправильно поёшь, неправильно играешь на караталах, неправильно играешь на мриданге, неправильно играешь на физгармони и т.д.
> 
> Обратил внимание на киртан бенгальских вайшнавов в Маяпуре: если кто то присоединяется или начинает красиво и замысловато петь мотив, играть на караталах или мриданге, то окружающие брахмачари восхищены и жест позитивный: Да, Да (вверх вниз),  а в России  было частенько: жест Нет, Нет влево, вправо). Что в киртане очень некрасиво выглядит, по меньшей мере.
> Если есть какие то недочеты и недопонимания друг с другом, то это должно решаться предварительной подготовкой, тренировкой, репетициями, обсуждениями. Это мудрое и настоящее решение вопроса. А в киртане должно быть единство или уступки если не получилось прийти к единому мнению


Да, прабху Krishna Parishat das, необходима предварительная подготовка. Если вайшнав в какой то момент понял, что и как следует воспевать, ему, для дальнейшего развития, потребуется осознанно обратится в садху-сангу, а дальше - к соответствующему служению в Миссии и процессу анардха-ниврити. Служить Миссии - привлекать к участию в Санкиртане. Думаю, в Вашем городе, регионе ещё многие и многие воспевают по старинке. За дело, дорогой, Вас ждёт нектарный опыт реальной помощи/служения преданным.

----------


## Дмитрий Николаевич

Не могу посмотреть 34-ю страницу данной темы, все открываются, кроме неё, поэтому если на ней кто-то писал что-то мне и/или связанное со мной, то может повторить здесь, если хочет. Раз написал, то добавлю. Повторение Рамо вместо Рама, возможно, не разрушит ничего в ISKCON, если это не будет слишком распространено. Но если, к примеру, 50% преданных будут петь Рама, а 50% Рамо, то неизвестно, чем всё закончится. Всё таки, организация одна и в ней, наверное, должен быть единый подход, как петь, как произносить, чтобы не было разноголосицы,  разногласий между преданными. К тому же, что тогда преданные ISKCON будут говорить новичкам о том, как правильно петь, если те будут спрашивать, почему некоторые преданные поют Рама, а некоторые – Рамо. Если подходить с точки зрения распространения учения о сознании Кришны, то, наверное, лучше, когда в одной организации все поют одинаково или по крайней мере могут объяснить, почему могут петь по-разному, к примеру, не так, как написано, а по-другому. Если принимать в расчет только настрой, то тогда вообще ведь можно этим изменение половины букв объяснить. Поэтому, наверное, надо спрашивать у гуру, почему, к примеру, поют Рамо вместо Рама, но так, чтобы это не выглядело вызывающе (о чём уже писал), а эту тему по идее можно рассматривать как коллективный вопрос ко всем гуру ISKCON о  том как петь.
Спорить бессмысленно. Если администрация форума не будет придерживаться какой-то одной точки зрения, она будет давать писать всё каждой из сторон: и тем, кто считает, что расчета на достаточность одного настроя для повторения имён Бога недостаточно, надо их ещё и грамматически хотя бы  в основном, а лучше вообще, правильно произносить для полного положительного результата, и тем, кто считает, что достаточно одного настроя. В итоге спор может растянуться на года и стороны могут остаться при своём мнении не придя к единству. Если среди гуру не будет единства, то и у остальных преданных навряд ли оно появится.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Скромное частное мнение по поводу того, что даже ошибочное произнесение мантры не уменьшает ее эффекта. Одно дело искажать звучание в силу акцента или дефектов речи, другое дело подражать этому неправильному произнесению, когда можешь это делать правильно. Когда мы сознательно искажаем чье-то имя, это уже попахиваетт оскорбительным отношением. По поводу того, что Кришна Сам знает к кому обращается произносящий Его имя, конечно, Он знает, но приятно ли Ему это? Лично меня бесит, когда меня называют Тушта Лалита, хотя я и знаю, что обращаются ко мне.

----------


## Александр.Б

> ИМХО - ИМХО и есть. Кто-то не обращает внимания на детали, а кто-то считает, что детали - неотъемлемая часть целого. Я уверен, что Шри Махапрабху, будучи Всесовершенной Личностью, на ряду со всем остальным, являл всесовершенный пример воспевания МАХА-МАНТРЫ. МАХА-МАНТРА - на санскрите и воспевал Он Её на санскрите. Без акцента, а со слезами на глазах.


Махапрабху не придавал особого значения правильности произнесения санскрита, есть история служащая тому подтверждением. Был некий бхакта, над которым все посмеивались, т.к. он не умел правильно читать санскрит, но читая "Гиту", он плакал от переполняющих его чувств. Махапрабху это очень понравилось, а вот на "корявый" санскрит он даже не обратил внимания.
ЗЫ
Вот интересно, если человек повторяет святое имя беззубым ртом, совершает ли он таким образом грех, ведь без зубов правильная артикуляция невозможна)))
ЗЗЫ
Я "ЗА" правильное произнесение, но как говорится, не надо выплескивать вместе с водой младенца)))

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Но если у нас все в порядке с зубами и читать мы умеем, какой смысл сознательно коверкать слова?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Лично меня бесит, когда меня называют Тушта Лалита


Бесит))) - это обычная реакция, когда нет любовных отношений. Но редко можно встретить человека, который намеренно искажает чьё либо имя. Бывает, что вообще чужим именем называют, разве это проблема для любящего сердца?)))

----------


## Александр.Б

> Но если у нас все в порядке с зубами и читать мы умеем, какой смысл сознательно коверкать слова?


Никакого!))) хотя мы часто это практикуем, когда сюсюкаем с котятами, щеночками или с человеческими детёнышами)))
Это называется "Бхава", то, о чём говорил Чайтанья Чандра Чаран пр.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Ну, перед теми у кого есть бхава, снимаю шляпу, но какой смысл ее имитировать нам, грешным? Нам далеко до такого любовного сюсюканья, на нашем уровне, это просто сентиментализм: Кришначка и Радхачка звучит довольно забавно, но у нас не тот уровень, чтобы мы могли фамильярничать с Верховным. Мы должны в начале осознать Его величие.
 Когда мы учим язык, мы осваиваем АБВГДейку, а когда мы в нем достигли совершенства, можем уже импровизипровать, зачем сразу учиться какому-то акценту или диалекту?

----------


## Расала дас

> Мнение интересное, но Прабхупада сказал иначе.
> 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада не уточнял этот момент.



Как Вы, petrovkin, человек с повадками имперсоналиста, можете осознать устремления Шрилы Прабхупады? У Вас духа нет представится, откуда у Вас Дух Прабхупады? Все его последователи - леди и джентльмены, друг другу представляются и открыто достойно общаются. А Вы - тёмная лошадка, призрак-умник из интернета. *Ваши выпады-реплики - обман и провокация!*

Прежде чем высказываться - представьтесь по форме, кто Вы и откуда, "забрало" приподнимите, как все хорошие преданные.

----------


## Расала дас

> Махапрабху не придавал особого значения правильности произнесения санскрита...


Уважаемый Александр, Вы хотите меня убедить в том, что Шри Махапрабху воспевал МАХА-МАНТРУ на бенгальский манер, пренебрегая санскритским эталоном?

----------


## petrovkin

> Как Вы, petrovkin, человек с повадками имперсоналиста, можете осознать устремления Шрилы Прабхупады? У Вас духа нет представится, откуда у Вас Дух Прабхупады? Все его последователи - леди и джентльмены, друг другу представляются и открыто достойно общаются. А Вы - тёмная лошадка, призрак-умник из интернета. *Ваши выпады-реплики - обман и провокация!*
> Прежде чем высказываться - представьтесь по форме, кто Вы и откуда, "забрало" приподнимите, как все хорошие преданные.


Так при чем здесь моя личность, если Вы не хотите следовать Прабхупаде и не принимаете его наставление в ШБ. Верьте ЕМУ, а не мне!

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Для меня  жирную точку в этом вопросе поставил Аиндра Прабху. Уж кто кто, а он то обрел Шудха-Наму. И он поёт иногда Рамо.
Статистику не проводил но предположим 50%х50%  Рама и Рамо.   Хотя конечно прочитав эту тему и в общем то не зря мы здесь это обсудили, она позволила четко определиться для себя и в результате постараюсь петь по возможности мотива и прочего так как пел и произносил Шрила Прабхупада. Время покажет через пять, десять ато и больше лет. Что к чему.

----------


## Alex Murti

Но меня больше КришнА интересует.Это другая личность.[/QUOTE]

Внимательно прослушайте данный ролик,в нем есть ответ

----------


## Alex Murti

в этой записи четко и ясно слышно,как сам Прабхупада произносит то КришнА,то КрИшна

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Я постоянно слышу о важности внимательного повторения Святого Имени в джапе, о том, что необходимо четко выговаривать каждую букву, просто интересно, почему это правило не распространяется на киртан?
Что касается пандитского отношения, то сам Шрила Прабхупада просил своих учеников не называть гуру коровой, потому что те в слове гуру вместо у произносили о. Вот такой коварный этот санскрит.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В отличие от вас я привел цитату Шрилы Прабхупады, которая опровергает ваши выдумки.


При этом несколько преданных с разных сторон по несколько раз уже объяснили, что в комм. к ШБ 4.13.27 Шрила Прабхупада говорит об ошибках своих западных учеников в произнесении санскрита, из-за которых их критиковали индийские брахманы (я специально контекст привела). Однако недавно появившееся пение "Рамо" и "Кришно" - это не ошибка, вызванная акцентом или неспособностью произнести Маха-мантру на санскрите. Те же киртании с легкостью поют и "Рама" и "Кришна". Это сознательный выбор петь именно с О, а не ошибка...  

То есть ваша цитата попросту не подходит. 

В то же время с легкостью можно привести множество цитат Шрилы Прабхупады, в которых он говорит о первом качестве ученика - ничего не менять в послании своего гуру. Это настолько очевидные ясные указания, что их даже не приводят,  поскольку они общеизвестны.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В Гаудия матхах в частности Нараяна Махарадж поёт отчетливо РАМО. Очень сильный ачарья. Который пересылал мриданги в 60-х Шриле Прабхупаде и помогал... И которого Шрила Прабхкпада попросил помочь его неоперившимся ученикам, бывало ругавшимся из за денег, славы и титулов, перед своим уходом в 1977. 
> По данным на 2002 год, у Бхактиведанты Нараяны Госвами было более 40 000 учеников.
> И как быть? Они все ошибаются ?
> 
> Другие не менее сильные ачарьи Гаудия Матхахов   поют отчетливо РАМА, прямо по русски яркое "А"
> Это просто как интересный исторический пример и доступные исторические записи, которые жестко игнорировать и отвергать тоже нельзя.


А вот это интересно... Вы могли бы дать ссылку на его воспевание? 

История взаимоотношений Бхактиведанта Нарайаны Махараджа и ИСККОН после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады довольно сложная. Ведь он даже говорил, что пере-инициирует всех учеников гуру ИСККОН. Некоторые гуру ИСККОН были под его влиянием, и GBC это запрещало. И хотя последние годы перед его уходом отношения смягчились, и некоторые наши гуру его навещали, но это факт, что наш Шрила Прабхупада с О не пел.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Критерий правильности повторения Святого Имени - это появление вкуса и интереса к Святому Имени.

Если Святое Имя вкусное (танцует на языке) *то естественно хочется больше с ним находиться, непрерывно и ни на что не отвлекаться и отбросить все дела куда подальше, если не на совсем, то хотя бы на время*

Если оно безвкусное, то человек скрипя челюстями быстее быстрее прорычит 16 кругов совмещая с разглядыванием окружающих предметов, бытовыми делами, сообщениями в компьютере (получается это более приятней) и забрасывает четки подальше и вперёд к захватывающему эмоциями бизнесу и прочему.

Здесь есть поклонники  правильного и неправильного (на чей то взгляд) повторения.

Но критерий правильности - это появления вкуса и далее по цепочке.

Каждый может проверить: есть ли у него вкус к воспеванию Святого Имени?

Если нет, то он делает что то неправильно. Это критерий.

Если кто говорит о правильности, но при этом не имеет вкуса (признак неправильности)
то грош цена такому мнению, знаниям санскрита и "правильному" (в кавычках) повторению.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

В качестве бонуса:

Еще можно параллельно призадуматься о благе воспевания Святого Имени.
Воспевание Святого Имени - это благо. Все считают так. И хотят получать его.

Но сколько времени этого блага в нашей жизни? А сколько времени занятий ерундой в нашей жизни?

И осознанно, умышленно распределяется время так.

Кто реально озабочен благом и его количеством, стоит подумать и над этим моментом.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Здесь есть поклонники  правильного и неправильного (на чей то взгляд) повторения.



Где поклонники неправильного повторения?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Не совсем поклонники, скорее сторонники, которые считают что определенный вид повторения является неправильным и катастрофичным

Слово НЕПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ мне надо было взять в кавычки, но есть в скобках пояснение.
Или по другому, более ясней выразиться.

В общем одни считают
повторение РАМО - концом света
а другие так не считают

Критерий правильности для любого с любым мнением - это появления вкуса к воспеванию Святого Имени

----------


## Aniruddha das

> При этом несколько преданных с разных сторон по несколько раз уже объяснили, что в комм. к ШБ 4.13.27 Шрила Прабхупада говорит об ошибках своих западных учеников в произнесении санскрита, из-за которых их критиковали индийские брахманы (я специально контекст привела). Однако недавно появившееся пение "Рамо" и "Кришно" - это не ошибка, вызванная акцентом или неспособностью произнести Маха-мантру на санскрите. Те же киртании с легкостью поют и "Рама" и "Кришна". Это сознательный выбор петь именно с О, а не ошибка...  
> 
> То есть ваша цитата попросту не подходит. 
> 
> В то же время с легкостью можно привести множество цитат Шрилы Прабхупады, в которых он говорит о первом качестве ученика - ничего не менять в послании своего гуру. Это настолько очевидные ясные указания, что их даже не приводят,  поскольку они общеизвестны.


Шрила Прабхупада в том комментарии, не произносит слово ошибка.  :smilies:  Это уже в русском переводе оно появилось.  Он говорит, что даже если Махамантра повторяется неправильно, то могущество ее так велико, что все равно повторяющий получит эффект. 

Это прославление могущества Святого Имени, особенно по сравнению с Ведическими мантрами, где любая ошибка в произнесении лишает человека результата произнесения. 

Однако, похоже вы думаете, что приводя эту цитату я выступаю в защиту неправильного повторения или искажения? Но это просто ваше неверное понимание моих мотивов. Я лично всей душой за внимательное и правильное произнесение Махамантры, о чем говорю и на лекциях.  :smilies:   Однако меня беспокоит концепция, которая есть у некоторых преданных, которую здесь пытаются продвигать, что произнесение Рамо несет разрушительный эффект. Уже целая философия зародилась. И также некоторые начинают критиковать старших вайшнавов за то, что они произносят Рамо. Однако, так и не были представлены ясные слова Шрилы Прабхупады, доказывающие теорию, что произнесение Рамо несет разрушительный эффект. Уже были примеры, как вырванные из контекста цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады становились основанием всяких отклонений, например движение ритвиков и  другие. Здесь я вижу, как появляется тоже новая "секта" - секта борцов с Рамо.  :smilies:   И я лишь призываю, прежде чем вы пойдете в крестовый поход против Рамо, уточнить у своих Гуру, действительно ли повторение Рамо несет разрушительный эффект и надо ли бороться с теми, кто произносит Рамо?

Я вижу, как некоторые просто пытаются использовать эту ситуацию как возможность покритиковать старших вайшнавов. Это , на мой взгляд, несет гораздо более разрушительный эффект, чем то, что кто-то поет Рамо.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Тут спорный вопрос кому перед кем извиняться. 
А что делать с искренними бхактами повторяющими РАМО ? 
Или КРЮШНА как в штате Орисса, Индия.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Есть следование, а есть фанатизм. Это не одно и то же. Между ними  есть тонкая грань.
см. викпедию

Хотя можно и следовать фанатично это как супер героизм, супер искренность, супер следование, супер подлинность. Но всё же фанатизм. У него есть другая сторона - разрушительная - непрерывное перебирание грязного белья окружающих.

Поэтому следуйте по стопам ачарьи, но не фанатейте.

Следуя в данном случае по стопам ачарьи способом *тоталитарного фанатизма* можно сделать медвежью услугу как себе, так и ачарье, так и окружающим.

Поэтому надо говорить всем: что петь правильно Рама, обеспечить всех записью Ачарьи, уведомить окружающих, самому петь правильно...
Естественно язык он без костей (диалект, народность, правописание, орфография, особенность языка, неосведомленность, отсутствие подготовки ...) и будут некоторые другие звуки, учесть этот момент.

Но не надо расшибать лоб, когда просят кланяться и таким образом самоутверждаться

----------


## Расала дас

> Есть следование, а есть фанатизм. Это не одно и то же. Между ними  есть тонкая грань.
> см. викпедию
> 
> Хотя можно и следовать фанатично это как супер героизм, супер искренность, супер следование, супер подлинность. Но всё же фанатизм. У него есть другая сторона - разрушительная - непрерывное перебирание грязного белья окружающих.
> 
> Поэтому следуйте по стопам ачарьи, но не фанатейте.
> 
> Следуя в данном случае по стопам ачарьи способом *тоталитарного фанатизма* можно сделать медвежью услугу как себе, так и ачарье, так и окружающим.
> 
> ...



Спасибо за сообщение. Всё так. Фанатизм - вера, не подкреплённая истинным знанием, пониманием. Многие фанатично кидаются в драку с "Рамаитами" не имея элементарных знаний о Нама-татве. Они привыкли машинально следовать за избранными лидерами и яростно защищают своё невежество, обзывая фанатиками других. Но, как Вы правильно выразили, необходимо смиренно и терпеливо продолжать своё служение: _"Поэтому надо говорить всем: что петь правильно Рама, обеспечить всех записью Ачарьи, уведомить окружающих, самому петь правильно... Естественно язык он без костей (диалект, народность, правописание, орфография, особенность языка, неосведомленность, отсутствие подготовки ...) и будут некоторые другие звуки, учесть этот момент."_

Удачи! Вас ценят и любят! :friends:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Переходы на личности и оффтоп удалены. Поскольку переход на личности и оффтоп не прекращается, несмотря на несколько предупреждений, тему закрываю. В любом случае , эта тема стала уже слишком  большой. Если кто-то хочет продолжить обсуждение, можно открыть новую тему.

----------

